# Casio G - Shock in the nature



## Deepsea_dweller

I'm starting and perhaps fellow members joining in. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Crater

Great topic, g-shocks looks best in the wild with some green in the background 

That last photo looks scary though :-d Just a bit closer to the edge and it would fall down the hill lol?

I don't have many real nature shots, but I think it will do


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great Crater, super pictures. Just a gentle reminder for our fellow members. Please not becoming heros ( heroines ) just for the perfect shot. Safety first


----------



## starscream

I actually love taking pics like this! cool thread! here are some of mine:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A W E S O M E ! 
starscream1017 
A W E S O M E !


----------



## starscream

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A W E S O M E !
> starscream1017
> A W E S O M E !


thanks! I like doing stuff like this while on holiday, sometimes ppl look at me while im taking pics and probably think "what the hell is this guy doing?" lol


----------



## JonL




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

starscream1017 said:


> thanks! I like doing stuff like this while on holiday, sometimes ppl look at me while im taking pics and probably think "what the hell is this guy doing?" lol


That's right. People really wonder why we guys hanging our G's on trees, over cliffs or like you and JonL burying it in the sand


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Coooool JonL.


----------



## lvt




----------



## JonL

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's right. People really wonder why we guys hanging our G's on trees, over cliffs or like you and JonL burying it in the sand


I can only imagine what other beach dwellers thought of me burying it in the sand and then taking a picture of it!

Or the looks I got taking a picture of my yellow Frogman in front of the yellow orchid. I was visiting the NY Botanical Gardens Orchid show and in the crowded conservatory where everyone was taking close-ups of all the orchids, there I was snapping a pic of my G with them! The best is when I'm busted by my kids!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JonL said:


> I an only imagine what other beach dwellers thought of me burying it in the sand and then taking a picture of it!
> 
> Or the looks I got taking a picture of my yellow Frogman in front of the yellow orchid. I was visiting the NY Botanical Gardens Orchid show and in the crowded conservatory where everyone was taking close-ups of all the orchids, there I was snapping a pic of my G with them! The best is when I'm busted by my kids!


So great. Yeah I believe your kids sometimes scratching their heads and wonder  What about the picture of the Burning Red Frog?


----------



## kung-fusion

Here's one from my archives


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kung-fusion said:


> Here's one from my archives


Very nice shot. Beautiful light


----------



## JonL

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So great. Yeah I believe your kids sometimes scratching their heads and wonder  What about the picture of the Burning Red Frog?


The kids don't scratch their heads ... they yell 'Dad! You're taking a picture of your watch again???' Funny in NYC you can do all kinds of crazy stunts and passers by won't say a word, so taking a pic of your watch won't get any comments, but when your kids rat you out in front of a crowd then everyone notices! 

The first BR Frog pic is in Okinawa looking out an overlook point while walking on an interesting nature trail. It is a beautiful place that I visited and posted more pics back in Sep 2011. Check it out ....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/frog...-okinawa-his-owner-taks-lots-pics-589185.html


----------



## alexs12

starscream1017 said:


> I actually love taking pics like this! cool thread! here are some of mine:
> 
> View attachment 1126945
> 
> 
> View attachment 1126962


I like the pictures, but doesn't the sand leave scratches the screen at all?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[email protected] Thanks very much for sharing. My GF is pretty regular in NYC and every time she is so fascinated. Must be one of the best cities on earth  Just found these pictures she sent via phone. I think it's from her hotel somewhere in the middle of the middle; bit blurry though and no tree and 'G' around ;-)

























The 'long' burning red story I have to read tomorrow. It's late here. Great story  Thanks


----------



## Chrisek

Here's a couple I still have.

























And this one isn't mine, a WUS came out to Hawaii and I liked the shot so much I downloaded it. I can't remember who (sorry), but it keeps the Glorious Gold on my mind.









Sent with aloha


----------



## mhammer8

Whoops, posted in wrong thread


----------



## Piowa

Albanian ferry:
















Mt. Etna:








Austrian frozen lake:








Lithuanian lake:








Greek beach:








Polish wood:








In the grass:








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

May I reuse my pics here? ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome guys. Please keep it coming. Saw on my laptop a banana tree full of G's but can't find it on my phone here :-( Think it was from 'Piowa  Great shots as well ' EasternMikey, well done. So many beauties. Here few more ...Enjoy


----------



## lvt




----------



## EasternMikey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Saw on my laptop a banana tree full of G's but can't find it on my phone here :-( Think it was from 'Piowa


That banana tree pic's from Chrisek.
Love that pic too. ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> That banana tree pic's from Chrisek.
> Love that pic too. ^_^


Thanks EasternMikey  That's an awsome photo from Chrisek  gonna print it later,within the copyright ordinance of course


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

'Chrisek' thanks for your pcs. So great and your banana tree is just mindblowing awesome. With your permission I put the picture right under this post again. So cool and thanks 4 sharing









( Above photo from member Chrisek )


----------



## greg1491

I live in the mountains bordering the Pisgah National Forest. I get all kinds of wildlife in my backyard and see deer like these all the time. I even keep salt licks for them. I put the salt licks out for the deer but just about all the wildlife lick on them. Squirrels, birds, raccoons, fox, coyotes. The G I'm wearing is my new dw5030c, I couldnt focus on it and the deer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> I live in the mountains bordering the Pisgah National Forest. I get all kinds of wildlife in my backyard and see deer like these all the time. I even keep salt licks for them. I put the salt licks out for the deer but just about all the wildlife lick on them. Squirrels, birds, raccoons, fox, coyotes. The G I'm wearing is my new dw5030c, I couldnt focus on it and the deer.


Stunning, really stunning; this fellas so so so shy and anxious. Almost impossible to get anywhere near. Terrific!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

..... And what a great place to live ....


----------



## $teve

Here is my latest Nature photo's of my G. Did a Via Ferrata climb in West Virginia at the Nelson Rocks Outdoor Center it was very challenging but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Dug out from my archive...


----------



## G-fob




----------



## marcoszam

Today we visited a client and he invited us to his farm.





































Hope you enjoy the pics... Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

$teve said:


> Here is my latest Nature photo's of my G. Did a Via Ferrata climb in West Virginia at the Nelson Rocks Outdoor Center it was very challenging but I'm glad I did it.
> View attachment 1128714
> View attachment 1128715
> View attachment 1128716
> View attachment 1128712


Great pictures Steve and congrats


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done Marcos & G-fob


----------



## marcoszam

@ the beach counts?

I took this last year @ Miami Beach; few things makes me as happy as white sand and salty clear water 









Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Marcos, sure the beach counts. In fact it's an awesome surrounding for the 'G'. Really great to see ocean, sand, shore ... and our watch


----------



## Slim724




----------



## marcoszam

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Marcos, sure the beach counts. In fact it's an awesome surrounding for the 'G'. Really great to see ocean, sand, shore ... and our watch


Near open sea with the yellow frog 
















Aruba shores


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Marcos, Great photos indeed. Frog & water perfect match


----------



## Chibatastic

This dude had excellent taste in G's but I feel his wrist size was rather twiggy for the GW-5000..










Chibatastic


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Chibatastic said:


> This dude had excellent taste in G's but I feel his wrist size was rather twiggy for the GW-5000..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibatastic


Indeed a featherweight your dude; great looking though


----------



## kung-fusion

Great to see all these nature shots!

I found another old one. I don't have this frog anymore. For some reason the resin looks totally different in the water


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@kung-fusion, really great great shot. Now we're going underwater


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Great shot... that looks like parachute backpack, am I correct?  Nice black theme going on here


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Crater  I'm very honored but it's far less adventurous as you might expected. Just a normal rucksack with many 'hiking goodies'and a perfect lighting  Great spotted the 'black' theme, that's why I attached my RB


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## EasternMikey

@00110010000010011001#49

Wow ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> @00110010000010011001
> 
> WOW ...


Same here. Just one word..... WOW... No two words .WOW &. BREATHTAKING .....
Gosh what a post ....


----------



## Mitch100

Home sweet home.

















Here are some Frogs in the wild.







Mitch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Mitch100! Great and again an outstanding sequence of photo shots! Its getting better and better and better. Huge congrats to all of you guys, it's staggering, great and overwhelming!


----------



## starscream

@00110010000010011001 best pics ever! good job man, stunning pics!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

starscream1017 said:


> @00110010000010011001 best pics ever! good job man, stunning pics!


Yes indeed; that's really something very very special. Will go through the post later again. It's amazing, It really is


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

All you guys doing a great great great job!!! Far beyond my expectations. Really! Marvelous photo shots so far. Every single one is really awesome. Different watches, different scenery, different countryside, different continents, different weather, shore or ashore,.,,, all is so super super cooool ! Thank you guys ... Keep it coming... Simply great


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Sedi

Mitch100 said:


>


This is really one of the nicest yellow G-Shocks! I just love that pic! Makes me wanna go hunting the bay for one of these, too.

I only got one G-Shock "nature pic":


cheers, Sedi


----------



## oiljam

Here's my AWG-101 sunbathing in Tenerife with Mount Teide in the background covered in snow. Wish we'd got up there but I don't think flip flops were suitable for the ascent


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome @oiljam; great view and looks pretty hot too. Enjoy and thanks for posting


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## ccm123

Nice photos!


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## The_Stand




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The_Stand said:


>


Beautiful bright pictures. Very nice; indeed; then the 3rd pcs bit 'Skyfall' scenery and atmosphere


----------



## The_Stand

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful bright pictures. Very nice; indeed; then the 3rd pcs bit 'Skyfall' scenery and atmosphere


Bond should so ditch the Omega for a G!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yeah that would be something  I'm sure he likes it. Cool guy- cool watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Took the plunge in a flower shop


----------



## melb

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


HKG! You are in my hometown


----------



## dwaze

My trusty Riseman on a MTB trip.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

melb said:


> HKG! You are in my hometown


Great great. Any more here from Hong Kong? Definitely should meet one day


----------



## Waen

A friend sent me a link to this incredible picture. The watch is obviously not a Casio, however, it is such a cool pic I thought I'd share it. It *is* a watch in nature . . .


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Waen said:


> A friend sent me a link to this incredible picture. The watch is obviously not a Casio, however, it is such a cool pic I thought I'd share it. It *is* a watch in nature . . .
> 
> View attachment 1133246


Awesome, stunning picture! Thanks for sharing Waen


----------



## Waen

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome, stunning picture! Thanks for sharing Waen


You're very welcome!

I agree, it is a stunning picture. I wonder what the seahorse is thinking, maybe "Hey nice watch, but it isn't a G-Shock."


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Waen said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> I agree, it is a stunning picture. I wonder what the seahorse is thinking, maybe "Hey nice watch, but it isn't a G-Shock."


Yeah something like this or perhaps ' I'm running late' or so. Extremely rare photo... It shows the beauty of the nature and the photographer is such a lucky person catching this very moment


----------



## marcoszam

The bit of nature you'll find in an apartment's balcony 
















Cheers 4 the green,
Marcos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool Marcos, loving the green;-) Great having a little garden on the balcony.


----------



## EasternMikey

I had a chance visiting rubber tree plantation yesterday. Hope you guys enjoy the pics. ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome , awesome  great frog too!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Today seaside enjoyment. Happy weekend guys


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

and that's going on elsewhere..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## tse_tse

Looks like great fun Deepsea_dweller! Enjoy your long weekend! hee hee. Your watch is really at home in this environment! hee hee!


----------



## EasternMikey

The place where my frog lives. ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sooooo cooooool  thanks 4 posting Eastern Mickey. Awesome pictures. That's a real deal! Terrific pictures and one of my favorite 'G' s

Thanks again; really really happy seeing this shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sorry double post somehow. Thanks again for posting. Really enjoyed！


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sorry double post somehow. Thanks again for posting EasternMikey!


----------



## ElectricDan

Awesome pics Deepsea_dweller! 

Well done!


----------



## chuzzwuzzer

My trusty Mudman in the Lake District :


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice indeed chuzzwuzzer


----------



## chuzzwuzzer

And one more :


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

tse_tse said:


> Looks like great fun Deepsea_dweller! Enjoy your long weekend! hee hee. Your watch is really at home in this environment! hee hee!


Thanks very much Tse_Tse


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## EasternMikey

^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Wongsky

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Is the 2nd picture the cables from the cable-car on Lantau Island?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Wongsky, I'm afraid not. Looking down you see the Hong Kong Golf Club Deepwater Bay and behind the small beach


----------



## Wongsky

Deepsea_dweller said:


> @Wongsky, I'm afraid not. Looking down you see the Hong Kong Golf Club Deepwater Bay and behind the small beach


Ah - well my knowledge of Hong Kong isn't that great - I've only spent a week there. Just seeing the cables at that angle made me wonder.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wongsky said:


> Ah - well my knowledge of Hong Kong isn't that great - I've only spent a week there. Just seeing the cables at that angle made me wonder.


Yes indeed. Many places in HK are looking alike, especially the country side. Even I wonder sometimes and getting confused. The cables are from an electricity pylon.


----------



## Chrisek

Here are a couple more. G6900KG-3 on a hike today (action shot)










Where we could overlook Diamond Head










I usually take my army king (GXW56KG-3) with me on adventures. Here we were on the "Pillbox trail"










With a few friends. I think you can tell what time of year it was ;-)










A nice shot of the army square (G5600KG-3) no background really.










Good shot of the Pali from Kaneohe side. I like how the GW4000D is a little blurry as the hills are the real star.










Me out and about. I'm on the far left. The guy next to me is some German photographer who wanted a photo with us. Yes, that is Diamond Head in the background.










And finally, if you've ever noticed my watch model Julius, this is just a lucky shot of him in the Sierras at over 10, 000ft. We were driving over to San Francisco to get on a plane to Hawaii for our move.










All fun.

Sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Wongsky

Chrisek said:


> Good shot of the Pali from Kaneohe side. I like how the GW4000D is a little blurry as the hills are the real star.


Think I've just spied my ideal G-Shock - thanks for that - and for making me most jealous - do you live in Hawaii, then?


----------



## Chrisek

Definitely live in Hawaii, and love the GW4000's. 

Sent with aloha


----------



## EasternMikey

These pics might fit here too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## chuzzwuzzer




----------



## EasternMikey

Taken a couple days ago, but completely forgot to post in this thread. Here we go. ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Mike and chuzzwuzzer. Thanks for sharing. Great shots all the way


----------



## EasternMikey

A few more pics for this thread.

A little off topic since this is not a G-Shock, please pardon me, folks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Makes me really happy, when you guys replying in the Nature Thread. Great shots Mike. The shoreline looks endless and the first & second could be from a movie scene. Awesome and great thanks for posting here


----------



## EMT

These were taken a while ago but fitting for this thread...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome EMT! Thanks for posting. Great picture and super cool Mudman


----------



## EasternMikey

^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots Mike and big thanks for posting


----------



## Crater

Great shots guys, nice quality photos, not just point and shoot :-!


----------



## EasternMikey

Taken today!


----------



## d2mac

somewhat older but still G content in the nature....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful d2mac


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. and EasternMickey again on the cutting edge and with a great vision. Truly enjoying it. Thanks Mike; great shots


----------



## EasternMikey

One leftover shot that I want to share here. Enjoy the pic, folks. ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> One leftover shot that I want to share here. Enjoy the pic, folks. ^_^


Great shot Mike


----------



## EasternMikey

This is where I caught my frogs. ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Breathtaking Mike. Great shots! Thanks for posting. 

p.s. 
Try to find a Frog this weekend too


----------



## LUW

EasternMikey said:


> This is where I caught my frogs. ^_^


If by any chance you see a Brazilian or Snake Eater in that pond let me know.


----------



## EasternMikey

LUW said:


> If by any chance you see a Brazilian or Snake Eater in that pond let me know.


I will keep my eyes peeled , LUW. ^_^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Something more from the funny side guys. I was trying 2 follow EasternMickey's path, and catching some frogs in the nature  Was pretty confident and well equipped like :


















and like 









Was searching and searching, waiting and kept searching  and suddenly spotted this two fellas  Not exactly the ones we know from our forum but frog is frog right... here we go:









That's a real shot. No kidding 

So at the end of the day we got 3 Frogs, mine included, enjoy and great day


----------



## japc

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So at the end of the day we got 3 Frogs, mine included


Or 73.


----------



## trainerKEN

ME (taken by my girlfriend) by trainerKEN., on Flickr


----------



## trainerKEN

I'm trying to even out the tan line on my left wrist, so I've been wearing my watch on the right

ME (taken by my girlfriend) by trainerKEN., on Flickr


----------



## EasternMikey

^_^




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasternMikey

Another frog found in the same pond! ^_^










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Mike. Excellent shots. Thanks for sharing. What a purple tone )) and fantastic Frog discovery  Happy pictures indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blunderact

Blunderact


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Blunderact said:


> Blunderact


Looking so cool! Where did you take it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dantheengineer

Yeah, I do wheel this one out every now and then. It's the best I got and I just wanted to join in.
Always enjoy these threads.
Many great shot's guys!

Dan


----------



## Blunderact

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looking so cool! Where did you take it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. Philippine beach. preparing before taking out the highest peak of the nearby mountain.

Blunderact


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent 2 new additions 'Blunderact' and Dan. Both are terrific shots. One on the philippine shoreline and the other from the dark blue deep sea  Must love that one too -) Awesome guys and thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasternMikey

Lost!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... and found. Great shot Mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fitsector

So cool thread, I´ll contribute as soon as I go out from work!


----------



## trainerKEN

Frogman at the gym 










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wongsky

trainerKEN said:


> Frogman at the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Gym, schmym ;-)

Looks like one of those fancy, schmancy corporate places. I'm not seeing any sawdust on the floor, and your knuckles look rather pristine and don't look to have taken much of a pounding at all...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Few old pictures. More on the weekend

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trainerKEN

Wongsky said:


> Gym, schmym ;-)
> 
> Looks like one of those fancy, schmancy corporate places. I'm not seeing any sawdust on the floor, and your knuckles look rather pristine and don't look to have taken much of a pounding at all...


this particular gym IS pretty fancy, but it's the closest one to where I live. And pretty much all the other gyms around here are like that.

But I've trained at the Mecca of Bodybuilding (when I lived in California), so trust me, I've had my share of "pounding"... and no there's no sawdust on the floor there. But whatever...


----------



## Crater

Few shots of DW-002 in nature...


----------



## GShockMe

MTG at the beach.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Double Post.
Deleted


----------



## EasternMikey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice Crater  thanks for posting. Will add some more pieces later this evening.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yes Mike. Great as always  Your nature shots such an inspiration for me. Couple of guys in our forum really really great on this too:  

Thanks all  Very happy indeed.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very cool GShockMe


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

let's go 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


lol such a funny photo, don't know why :-d G-shock swimming on his own... great idea


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yeah right Nik. Kept me and everybody around, smiling


----------



## fitsector

Not sure if this can fit in the category "In the nature", but here are my first shots to contribute to this great thread!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sure it does fitsector. Absolutely. Thanks for sharing. Great shots  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


What G is this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sedi

Jeff_C said:


> What G is this?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


G-8900-1

cheers, Sedi


----------



## GabrielLima

Frogman at Surfers Paradise, Australia!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Gabriel. Please keep it coming Thanks for posting


----------



## fitsector

Night drive!
*deleted


----------



## japc

*nature*. As is Nature.


----------



## fitsector

japc said:


> *nature*. As is Nature.


I asked before if it was ok to post pics like that... I was told it was ok...


----------



## fitsector

oh, never mind. I´ll remove it.

I´ll try to find more nature pics.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Some older pictures from my hiking trip 

























And a Frog. Different but still a Frog


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

and few older pictures as well. Enjoy


----------



## Pastorsteve

Hello Deepsea dweller could you please give me the model number of that nice watch in the last photo.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mudman G-9300-1D. Hope got it right


----------



## Pastorsteve

thank you I also noticed that you bought a frogman 200 series can you tell me where you bought it at I'm looking to buy one like u have and the model number of your frog please or can you recommend a dealer. thank you


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Deleted double post


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

PM sent @Pastorsteve 

Here the last batch of older pieces. 

































( first and last photo inspired by Piowa )


----------



## fitsector

Here are some more "nature" oriented.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@fitsector. Here we go! Very very nice and thanks for posting


----------



## fitsector

I´ll try to find a good balance between nature and all the steel that surrounds me.. 

Thanks dweller!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fitsector




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome fitsector. Absolutely loving it. Great combination nature & work. Thanks 4 sharing and drive safe


----------



## fitsector

Sorry for the low resolution. A cellphone with a better camera is on the Xmas wishlist.


----------



## jbg7474

fitsector said:


> Sorry for the low resolution. A cellphone with a better camera is on the Xmas wishlist.


I think those are pretty great. I really love the juxtaposition of nature and non-nature.


----------



## fitsector

Many thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fito! Think you will like it The first 4 pieces inspired by you 


























On top of the huge tire my little G 









and from the beach


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fito! Think you will like it The first 4 pieces inspired by you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of the huge tire my little G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the beach


wow!!!! love it!!! The pics in the Kubota tractor are just awesome!.


----------



## 7cardcha

Grr it drives me crazy that my camera is too high a resolution for watch-u-seek. I hate to truncate pictures, so here.

Silly gdf-100 thinks it is a Mudman(bad iso setting sorry)

http://i.imgur.com/RdN7eNv.jpg

Not entirely nature, but it has a very natural backdrop. I'm pleased with how it came out.

http://i.imgur.com/NoZdKsd.jpg

Even though I'm a poor photographer(the first picture proves that well) that last pic would have served nicely as a stock image. Casio dropped the ball, the stock pic makes it look kind of ugly.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great place for the G's @7cardcha  thanks very much for posting . Please more


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I'm glad you like it fitsector and thanks for your great new ideas Really new perspectives.


----------



## 7cardcha

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great place for the G's @7cardcha  thanks very much for posting . Please more


Thank you!!!! 

I'm working on more this moment actually. I know it is going to be really cool, but I hope it transfers well to camera. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No worries... All cool. It's fun and enjoyment pure.

Here an older picture  Enjoy


----------



## 7cardcha

Ahh that's great!


----------



## GabrielLima

Some king shots at Coolangatta Beach, Gold Coast - AUS


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Gabriel. Truly breathtaking. Such a beautiful place where you live . Thanks very much. Top notch. Ooops, I almost forgot your G:-( very very nice too.


----------



## fitsector

Found some new spots yesterday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool shots Fito  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## $teve

Hiked to the top of Mount Abraham in Vermont the other day Summit is listed at 4006 ft. Started at the base of the Battell Trail hiking until it crossed the Long trail just before ascending to the top there was a rock scramble. The view from the top was amazing I attempted to locate the wreckage from a plane crash that's still their from the 70's but came up empty. Hope to do Mt. Marcy before the snow starts.


----------



## gripmaster




----------



## fitsector

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1184152


Awesome picture!!! looks like taken from a Casio magazine ad.


----------



## fitsector

Taken yesterday.


----------



## dwaze

Some new shots of the Riseman:
















Swimming in a creek in Austria


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Double post, deleted.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice fitsector and dwaze. Thanks for sharing.

dwaze. An excellent entry with your Riseman. Congrats and thanks for this nice nature shot 

Also super photo from gripmaster! Thanks all


----------



## Chrisek

A couple of days ago I got to go to a cool place, the Honolulu Museum of Art









No pics allowed inside, fortunately it is on Mt Tantalus and had some cool scenery of its own.









Walking paths









Various plants









And my favorite tree, the monkeypod









The scene from the outside of the building









I was wearing my python









DW6100CF-8
sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Terrific job. Always a great pressure to read your documentations. Fantastic from the start to finish and with superb nature shots. Your python is the final highlight Well done & thank you Chris


----------



## fitsector

Nice shots guys I like them all!

Hey Chrisek. Are those pythons still on sale brand new?


----------



## Chrisek

Thank you both!

At fitsector: no. DW6100's discontinued a few years back and the pythons were a limited release. They also had squares and the brazilian Frog as part of the set.









And they are all good looking!









sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Mudman in a cornfield...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice nice


----------



## Strippling_Warrior




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks so much 4 posting it here too. Super shot Strippling_Warrior! Great entry


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks so much 4 posting it here too. Super shot Strippling_Warrior! Great entry


You bet! Any guesses as to where I was?


----------



## dantheengineer

Not Windermere. Ennerdale water?


----------



## fitsector

Chrisek said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> At fitsector: no. DW6100's discontinued a few years back and the pythons were a limited release. They also had squares and the brazilian Frog as part of the set.
> 
> View attachment 1186012
> 
> 
> And they are all good looking!
> 
> View attachment 1186014
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


wow, thanks for the detail. Just a last question, (Not trying to hijack the thread), do you have to take your python off from your wrist to take an accurate temp reading, just like in the Risemans, or yours can give the right reading while on the wrist?


----------



## EMT

GW9000 Mudman, yesterday at the lake...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice EMT. Cool Mudman in fabulous surrounding. Well done


----------



## Chrisek

@fitsector: pm'd.

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek

Went on a hike yesterday.









It had rained pretty heavy a couple of days prior so wanted to see if the falls were big.









There is no "reservoir" per say so we weren't expecting much. Fortunately, there was some water.









Walked by a couple of bamboo "mini forests" on alternate route back









And saw some cool trees

















Took my army king with me









sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Chris. What a stunning photo series. Really appreciated and big thank you for sharing. Super watch as well


----------



## Chrisek

Once you get in your daily "routine" it is easy to forget about what is special about where you live. Yes, even here.

Went for a bmx ride with some friends this evening along the beaches of Waikiki and Honolulu and back. 10miles isn't much for cyclists, but for a bmx bike (and 20" wheels at that!) It is on the upper end. As always, it is worth it.

Waikiki and Diamon Head as viewed from Magic Island.









From the end of Waikiki









Looking back









Took my Gulfman. Photo'd on my friends recently restored S&M. My PK's front wheel on the right (like it matters, lol).









G9100R-4

As a treat, the white Aventador was in for a service (there is also a black one and a silver one on island)









Not the fastest, best handling, or most expensive supercar out there. But easily the coolest! 

sent with aloha


----------



## asingh1977

This is the most wild I could get; apologies for the glare. Camera phone. It is monsoons at my home state, so there are buckets of H20 and chlorophyll all over the place. Tested out the Water Resist too.

Riseman GW-9200


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic addition asingh1977. Thank you very much for sharing. Terrific photo sequence. Really nice.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super Chris. You did it again  Awesome panorama view. Thanks very much for posting and great place you're living at


----------



## Blunderact

This looks great!!



gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1184152


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Love the landscapes of your country, looks like you guys have so much water over there.


----------



## fitsector

Been away for some days because of so much work to do, but here some pics to get back in track!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Fito and welcome back. Great pictures Yes we do have lots of water here.

See below:


















All my photos from Hong Kong Island, but if you look further up the map there is water almost everywhere.


----------



## fitsector

Love how that Island looks, Maybe some day I´ll make a trip there


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Crater

Last two photos, the hill and town are amazing, such great scenery  Great work Tom


----------



## Wongsky

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Is that the view from above to Honk Kong Island / Kowloon?

I stayed for a week a little over a year ago (spent a week visiting family in Guangzhou for a week, prior, took the train from Gz to HK). Stayed at a hotel looking over Victoria Park, on Gloucester Road, on Hong Kong Island.

Something that took me by suprise was some of the elevated roads around the city. Enjoyed my time there, but also in China, that was very interesting, too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yes Wongsky in the front it's HK Island and further down across the harbour it's Kowloon. Glad you liked it, PM me when you're coming again


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Nik  Great you like it.


----------



## gripmaster

HAHA Great Stuff Guys!!!
So much fun to look through!
Thats what I call diversity!
So I took one on a mountain run today instead of the Suunto...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Some older shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

This 2 especially for fitsector


----------



## Piowa

I just came back from Georgia (Caucasus) where I spent last 3 weeks.

Volcanic sand on beach in Ureki:








Batumi Botanical Garden:








Beach near Batumi:








South Ushba (4700m) and North Ushba (4698m) peaks:
















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super super super cool. Great shots. Thank you very much for sharing Piowa  ... And welcome back


----------



## Piowa

Thanks a lot Deepsea


----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


What a great series of pictures with the mini loader!!! Loved that idea! Natural Scenery with scale machines. 
Great job Tom!!!


----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


> This 2 especially for fitsector


The legendary Bobcat, that was the first brand to introduce the mini loaders!

Great pics Tom!

Need to find new spots! now I´m inspired


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Glad you like it Fito  The themes are inspired by you. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more set especially for Fitsector 









































This beautiful vintage G above is on its way to Hong Kong  [ Photo by Crater ]


----------



## redeye

I resisted the temptation of hanging it in a tree :-d


----------



## redeye

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's right. People really wonder why we guys hanging our G's on trees, over cliffs or like you and JonL burying it in the sand


not only we rely on a wrist shot, we now need a tree shot too . i can see this catching...lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

redeye said:


> I resisted the temptation of hanging it in a tree :-d


Awesome shot . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EasternMikey

Haven't had much time taking photos of G-Shocks with nature recently, but checked this thread quite often. One of my favorites.

All photos are awesome!
Keep up the great work, everyone.

Mike


Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> Haven't had much time taking photos of G-Shocks with nature recently, but checked this thread quite often. One of my favorites.
> 
> All photos are awesome!
> Keep up the great work, everyone.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Mike and we're missing you here. Hopefully you have some time again


----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shot . Thanks for sharing.


Amazing pic Tom! Loved it


----------



## fitsector

Had these shoots past week, hope can like it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool Fito. Thats the way you combine work, nature and G's. It's your trademark Fito  Great shots. Please keep it coming


----------



## Chrisek

Not a Gshock.









Lookout point on mtb ride today.

sent with aloha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic Chris. Endless blue deep sea and the picture taken from some hight. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fitsector

Chrisek said:


> Not a Gshock.
> 
> View attachment 1208915
> 
> 
> Lookout point on mtb ride today.
> 
> sent with aloha


You guys living at the ocean had some outstanding views!


----------



## Black-Wolf

Taken today


----------



## Crater

Few shots of DW-6630B in the grass. I liked the contrast between the yellow and green 



















Here I tried to capture sunset on the crystal. I missed the sun going down for a few minutes, but it's something:


----------



## Black-Wolf

And another underwater


----------



## Joakim Agren

My beloved GL-151-9 G-Lide model hanging out with a crab inside a lava cave on Gran Canaria! They became friends!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## fitsector

Crater said:


> Few shots of DW-6630B in the grass. I liked the contrast between the yellow and green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I tried to capture sunset on the crystal. I missed the sun going down for a few minutes, but it's something:


amazing contrast, great idea about catching the sunset in the watch crystal.


----------



## fitsector

Joakim Agren said:


> My beloved GL-151-9 G-Lide model hanging out with a crab inside a lava cave on Gran Canaria! They became friends!:-d:-d:-d


I never seen a G-shock like yours. nice color


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool additions guys. Special thanks for the fantastic shots to Black-Wolf, Crater and Joakim. Never seen a picture with Crab & G . Great idea and a brave one too.  and Crater's sunset shot just breathtaking. Great water and especially underwater shots. Loving it. An awesome pile of stones from Black-Wolf  Really cool. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## fitsector

Big muscle machines with the toughest time piece on earth!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Big muscle machines with the toughest time piece on earth!
> View attachment 1210256


Great one Fito. Excellent shot with a cool angle. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fitsector

Nothing fancy here, just some pics on the backyard while raining.


----------



## Crater

I had to go search for this topic in 3rd page on the forum... we can't let this topic go away :-d

Few photos of DW-6600


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Suiper cool shots guys. Special thanks to fitsector and Crater. Really appreciated and great additions from both of you. 

Like x3


----------



## EasternMikey

Been busy for a while and hadn't had a chance to take photos for this thread, but this one, taken yesterday, might fit here. ^_^

Over a small creek.









Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice Mike  always a pleasure seeing your nature shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## EasternMikey

Speak of the devil. Here they come!

DYTAC - Digital Woodland

















































Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasternMikey

Cont'd.

































Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpops

Blue: Here we go Red. Pops' gonna post the same photos again!

Red: Yeah, he otta buy some new watches huh?

OK you two! ... Get a job will yah! ... 

Sorry for the rude interruption folks ....


----------



## Mitch100

Symphony in blue.







Mitch


----------



## xevious

I'm just reliving a past summer, when the Gulfman was my most prized G-Shock. 
Our family couldn't get a beach house this year due to illness. Sure hope we can do it next year.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

xevious said:


> I'm just reliving a past summer, when the Gulfman was my most prized G-Shock.
> Our family couldn't get a beach house this year due to illness. Sure hope we can do it next year.


Awesome shot xevious. The Gulfman sits so well. Love the angles Great scenery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super new posts overnight. Thank you EasternMickey, azpops and Mitch. Fantastic nature shots all the way and everyone got wonderful different themes and amazing nature colors. Really great interpretation. Thank you guys.


----------



## Joakim Agren

To remind me that the summer is over and autumn is now upon us here in Sweden, we had a good summer this year and since I am a summer person I sure will miss it:-(



DW-6900WCJ-9 Fifa in a brief encounter with nature, looks like a good match to me?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Absolutely Joakim. Perfect match and looking real good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fitsector

All pics are awesome!!!! think are the best from the past weeks!


----------



## fitsector

The next pics are not showing my watch, actually it was taken past year, but since I see a lot of beautiful landscapes from many parts of the world I would like to contribute with one of the most amazing nature places on Mexico.

This is a Cenote located at Yucatán Mexico (where the Mayas used to live)

A Cenote is basically a deep hole in the ground where you will find crystal clear water in the bottom. That water comes from underground rivers, there are thousand of cenotes around Yucatán, some of them are still hidden in the nature waiting to be discovered.

Swimming in this Cenotes is a great experience but in came with a risk, there are water currents that can drag you to the underground rivers.

The deep of this cenotes can reach hundreds of meters.

hope the pics can make justice to this nature wonder!


----------



## japc

Scary. What's the water temperature at the surface?


----------



## xevious

Ah, cenotes! I once went SCUBA diving in the Yucatan and one day was spent exploring a cenote. It was one of the most memorable of my diving trips, especially since I had only been recently certified. Thank you for reviving my memories, fitsector. :-! Beautiful location you visited there.

Japc, the temps are pretty normal at the surface but can get quite cold below. In fact, when you're diving you can see a thermal barrier between the ice cold and warmer water currents. It looks a lot like the air ripples you see from heat.


----------



## fitsector

Thanks guys, it was an amazing experience. about the temp I think Xevious is totally right, and considering we had near 110°F that day... well diving in that water was a real relief!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fito that's breathtaking. Great great shots. Have to google everything later. That's amazing and truly wonderful addition. We didn't cover Mexico. ( as far as I remember ) Now we got North, Middle and South America.. Brilliant. Thank you very much for your time and effort and thanks for sharing the pictures with our G Forum. Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

After fitsector's beautiful photos from Mexico we're going further south and visiting Cusco in Peru. Pictures taken this week by a friend of mine.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow! Fantastic yankeexpress  Stunning collection all the way. You covered them all. Simply great and terrific nature photo's. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xevious

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Funny, the person hiking in this photo looks like they're dressed like a US revolutionary soldier from the 18th century. ;-) In any case, very nice photo--I'd love to hike that. |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

xevious said:


> Funny, the person hiking in this photo looks like they're dressed like a US revolutionary soldier from the 18th century. ;-) In any case, very nice photo--I'd love to hike that. |>


It's a village inhabitant walking along the famous canals near Cusco. Looks like she's wearing the traditional costume.


----------



## fitsector

Great Pictures tom!!!!

Awesome collection Mr. Yankee!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Great Pictures tom!!!!
> 
> Awesome collection Mr. Yankee!!!


Thanks Fito. Yeah yankeexpress rocks


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Edit:

P E R U picture.


----------



## dwaze

The DW-5600BB-1ER spotted in the wild!


----------



## spena

4x4 offroading on a rainy day


----------



## Wongsky

dwaze said:


> The DW-5600BB-1ER spotted in the wild!


I'm normally not a fan of digitals, or negative displays - but that model is by far my favourite digital Casio.


----------



## yankeexpress

When fall comes to New England....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great one yankeexpress.


----------



## fitsector

dwaze said:


> The DW-5600BB-1ER spotted in the wild!


That pic on the railtracks!! OMG Just loved it! you should send that to CASIO so they can use it on a brochure or something!


----------



## fitsector

Some pics taken during the weekend.









New branch over an old tree!


----------



## marcoszam

@ Pampatar Beach in Margarita Island (In front of the north east coast of Venezuela in the Caribbean Sea)

A beautiful and very particular place that unites luxury vacation apartments building with humble old fisherman houses and old spaniards occupation time fortresses.























































And the Casio AMW Diver 










All the best for everyone... Cheers!

Marcos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Marcos. Just in the middle of the middle and will look at your photos later again but wow ... looking soooooo cool and thanks for sharing  Best Tom


----------



## iuli

Some weekend mountain shots ...























































Cheers!


----------



## dwaze

fitsector said:


> That pic on the railtracks!! OMG Just loved it! you should send that to CASIO so they can use it on a brochure or something!


Thanks :-!


----------



## Vil

In my aquarium


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vil said:


> In my aquarium


Well that's really a new one. Big congrats for your superb creativity VII  Excellent shots indeed. The colour of your G and the little fishes matching so well. Thanks for sharing. Well done


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great photos iuli. Well done. Care to share the location? Looks really amazing. Big thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow Marcos! Really fantastic shots. What a beautiful scenery  Had to google the location and have to learn more about Venezuela  Well and your Casio ... what a prime spot. Like the boats as well. Really cool. Thanks for sharing and all the best. Take good care Tom


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


>


Getting better and better here Thanks yankeexpress. 2 beautiful watches perfectly placed in the nature. Looks awesome. Could be an ad. Perfect balanced. Well done


----------



## Connoistre




----------



## iuli

> Deepsea_dweller - Great photos iuli. Well done. Care to share the location? Looks really amazing. Big thanks for sharing with us.


Hi,

This is the gmaps location ... long way from HK 
https://maps.google.bg/maps/ms?msid...0.019625,0.047035&iwloc=0004e7bbd35c8bce59de9

and few more shots of the location


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

iuli said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the gmaps location ... long way from HK
> https://maps.google.bg/maps/ms?msid...0.019625,0.047035&iwloc=0004e7bbd35c8bce59de9
> 
> and few more shots of the location


Amazing I found it  Thanks for the link. Soooo far away indeed. Beautiful. Great shots iuli


----------



## fitsector

Vil said:


> In my aquarium


So great colors in that pic! and hey, finally I found an all black Riseman Twin of mine!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Connoistre said:


>


Excellent shot! Well done Connoistre. Thanks for sharing


----------



## claradead

Until I get a frog that fits me like a glove..









the Glide survived the plunge!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Clara. You win. I'll get you a frog


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Tobarm1907

Posted this in another thread but fits in here perfectly i guess.....








cheerio


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Special treat for FIto


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Tobarm1907


----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Special treat for FIto


Man That is AWESOME! 
You made my day! Thanks a Lot Tom!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fito! Very glad that you like it. Enjoy and take good care. Tom


----------



## KillaSkill

Thinking of going a different route. Industrial.


----------



## KillaSkill

A bit of water.


----------



## fitsector

Well after the nice headups from Tom Here more nature-industrial pics from my surroundings


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Très très bien FIto or better execlente. Bien hecho  Hope I got it right. Great shots and always a pleasure watching your photos with the prefect blend of G, work and nature. You pushed the boundaries again and you got the cutting edge. Thank you very much for sharing. Glad your day had a great turnaround  Best Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fitsector

Cool pics Tom, never seen a tree like that before, what is the name of that plant?


----------



## KillaSkill

Atomic King slows it down.


----------



## KillaSkill

Atomic King slowing it down.


----------



## marcoszam

As a fellow Mate said a few posts before... Please do not let this thread die!










Do not know the name of this pink flower, but they grow freely in my balcony and I did not planted them there... My guess is birds drop the seeds somehow... Anyway, nature always find its way for preservation 

Best wishes 4 all the good Mates here @ the forum... Cheers!

Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No worries Marcos. This thread is alive and kicking  Great photo you got. Please some more shots in different angles then we might be able to identifying the ( flower ) species  

Well done !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Cool pics Tom, never seen a tree like that before, what is the name of that plant?


Thanks FIto ! Really have to figure that out. Amazing isn't it. Right on the beach. Keep you posted and greeting to Mexico.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## kandyredcoi




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

KillaSkill said:


> Atomic King slows it down.





KillaSkill said:


> Atomic King slowing it down.


Two very nice shots. Thanks for posting


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kandyredcoi said:


>


E X C E L L E N T Well done! 177• south and 108• east with a pleasant temperature 

Nice indeed.


----------



## marcoszam

kandyredcoi said:


>


Long time no see, Mate! I'm quite glad you're back!

The very best,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoszam

For the flowers 










Happy wishes 4 everyone and let the mother nature embrace our Gs... Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> For the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy wishes 4 everyone and let the mother nature embrace our Gs... Cheers,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Now we will know very soon. Very nice Marcos.


----------



## GTroniuM




----------



## civic98

Took this by the river yesterday..


----------



## Renzer1133

civic98 said:


> Took this by the river yesterday..


Awesome picture!


----------



## KillaSkill

The big and small of it. GX-56GB-1 with a very little friend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> For the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy wishes 4 everyone and let the mother nature embrace our Gs... Cheers,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Think we got it Marcos. Catharanthus roseus or Madagascar Periwinkle


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome photo additions overnight guys. Excellent and big thanks to all. Really really great  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marcoszam

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Think we got it Marcos. Catharanthus roseus or Madagascar Periwinkle


Tom, my dear Friend, you're a man of perseverance... No matter the issue you work to solve it...

Remember what I said about the forum? How you learn a bit, you learn some, you learn a lot of e everything and everyday!

How can one person become a Moderator of the Forum? I think the ones we have are great and reckon the group will be even better adding (and this is a honest and formal proposal):

You
Crater
Piowa
Vade_R
Chrisek

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh thank you Marcos but my G knowledge is not profound enough and also please consider my timezone -) I'm most active when almost all the other guys still enjoying their dreams  But thanks for the kind words. Really appreciated and you got a great bunch of guys on your list Best Tom


----------



## kandyredcoi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> E X C E L L E N T Well done! 177• south and 108• east with a pleasant temperature
> 
> Nice indeed.


hehe, had to use the "other" functions of the watch  THANKS!



marcoszam said:


> Long time no see, Mate! I'm quite glad you're back!
> 
> The very best,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


yep...just been busy with business...hope to visit more often, it gets slow around winter time 
THANKS!


----------



## tatooist77

Am I too late?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cooool tatooist77


----------



## marcoszam

It did take forever for my pilot mate Enz to come pick me up, and now is taking forever picking up the 3rd pilot, our mate Rafi... While waiting saw this flower @ the entrance of Rafi's house -->

Not a G, but a Casio at least  and in the nature -->



















More Sunday cheers 2 all!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## kandyredcoi




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Marcos. Thanks for the beautiful photos. Like it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for sharing @ kandyredcoi  well done. Very nice G as well.


----------



## Crater

kandyredcoi said:


>


Great shot and welcome back, I think it's been a while since you posted


----------



## rokphish

here's mine


----------



## marcoszam

With the visit of my Brother Miki and his B&R King, it was the perfect time for a family pic session in the nature!

Inspired by Mr. Piowa family pic... BTW, one of the best photographers in the Forum IMHO.




























May every Mate here @ this forum have a lovely today and a great tomorrow... Cheers!

Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great group shot Marcos and thanks to your brother as well. Terrific! Yeah Piowa has inspired our members and me- no doubt about. Still remember the 'frozen lake' images and other brilliant photos. Amazing and extremely unique. Full marks 

Take good care and thanks for sharing. Best Tom


----------



## konafan

As the northern hemisphere moves into winter a reminder of summer in the sunny meadows of the Provence Alps.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful. Wow. Thanks for posting konafan.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Crater

Really nice Tom, big thumbs up :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Few shots especially for Fito aka fitsector


----------



## marcoszam

Oh wow look @ you now, flowers in the window... Such a lovely day, and I glad you feel the same --> from the band Travis ®





































Nature Cheers 4 everyone!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> Oh wow look @ you now, flowers in the window... Such a lovely day, and I glad you feel the same --> from the band Travis ®
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature Cheers 4 everyone!
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Excellent Marcos. So passionate. Fantastic nature and G photos. Well well done and big like


----------



## marcoszam

Good colors for nature -->



















Nature Cheers!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice Marcos. Gorgeous colours. Well done and thanks for sharing. Here mine from yesterday's hiking trip  Take good care and wish you a great weekend. Tom


----------



## Harayasu

Great thread! From my archive.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow Harayasu.You did cover all seasons. Amazing, beautiful shots and great G's all the way. Thanks so much for sharing and posting here. Well done!


----------



## marcoszam

In the constant hot summer that is Maracaibo, Venezuela; the best you can do is get closer to greenest tree you can find.



















Green Cheers, Mates!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## raceclawt

Archive pic's too:not a big "nature",sure,but in the park near home,where i go jogging...when i can!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marcoszam said:


> In the constant hot summer that is Maracaibo, Venezuela; the best you can do is get closer to greenest tree you can find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Cheers, Mates!
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk





raceclawt said:


> Archive pic's too:not a big "nature",sure,but in the park near home,where i go jogging...when i can!
> 
> View attachment 1278382


B E A U T I F U L ! Great shots from both of you;-) Thank you very much guys.


----------



## claradead

Took a week off at Krabi, Thailand!
Heres a teaser pic while I sort the rest of the photos..


----------



## Joakim Agren

My green turtle Silencer under the water:





And at the bottom of the ocean floor having a nice time with his buddy the GL-151-9 G-Lide!:-d


----------



## claradead




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

claradead said:


> Took a week off at Krabi, Thailand!
> Heres a teaser pic while I sort the rest of the photos..
> 
> View attachment 1278834


Very nice Clara. Great photo! Krabi is such a beautiful place. I'm sure you had a great time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super super cool Joakim. Awesome shots! Thanks a lot


----------



## EasternMikey

My DYTAC A-Tacs AU with Foxtail Orchid [Rhynchostylis Retusa] ^_^



















 iPhone5S


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> My DYTAC A-Tacs AU with Foxtail Orchid [Rhynchostylis Retusa] ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iPhone5S


Excellent Mike. Fantastic photos and great G! Thanks a lot


----------



## EasternMikey

2 more left over pictures. ^_^

DYTAC DW-5600E | A-Tacs AU with Sulfur Cosmos [Yellow Cosmos]










Red Hibiscus [Sorry, no G-Shock ^_^]










 iPhone5S


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> 2 more left over pictures. ^_^
> 
> DYTAC DW-5600E | A-Tacs AU with Sulfur Cosmos [Yellow Cosmos]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Hibiscus [Sorry, no G-Shock ^_^]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iPhone5S


B E A U T I F U L......
Wow. The colours so crisp, the flowers so nice! Saved your images into my album  Really appreciated. Thanks so much Mike. Awesome.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## gripmaster

These have been in the WRUW section, but as the founder of this brilliant thread has pointed out to me,
they really also belong here.... here we go - my Rangeman in nature (or "ascending a 1200m high
little mountain on very technical trails in the fog...")
So Tom - here they are again!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big big thanks gripmaster. Fabulous addition. Absolute brilliant and really appreciated. Well done


----------



## d2mac

Had a day off today and went to the baltic sea shore to take some pictures of my GA-100 in the cold autumn weather here:

Its the port of Rostock Warnemünde on the german baltic sea coast.
Weather is around 5°C and there is a hefty wind.

First a fisher boat entering the habor, passing the smaller gate lighthouses:


A better shot of my G shivering on the cold hand rail:


Stormy:


Dunes and old lighthouse:


Old lighthouse much closer:


I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thats something very very special here @d2mac. Was really wondering when the first lighthouse will show up in this thread and It took some time but wow - how cool is that. Stunning simply stunning. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## gripmaster

Awesome - right after those nice lighthouse shots from the very northern part of Germany, here's my Master of Range in the mountains in the very southern corner of the country....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic gripmaster. Btw what's the letter box for in the middle of nowhere ;-) Suddenly it's almost winter in Europe and really interesting nice turn in this thread. Well done and super duper pics. Thanks for posting


----------



## KillaSkill

A dirty king.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

KillaSkill said:


> A dirty king.


Very cool photo. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic gripmaster. Btw what's the letter box for in the middle of nowhere ;-) Suddenly it's almost winter in Europe and really interesting nice turn in this thread. Well done and super duper pics. Thanks for posting


Ah the box! Yes in the Alps almost every summit has a cross on top to mark where the summit is. and at most crosses there is such a box with inside a small book (called "summit book" in german) in which people sign in when they have reached the top. not everyone does, but it's a bit of a tradition, people will write their names, when they summited and where they are from. sometimes they will write a few phrases about their hike, the weather,.... It's fun to look through, as it is a bit a history book of the mountain, telling you who visited it in the weeks or days before...
Here's a picture of the same summit cross during the night and in the fog... quite spooky to get up there at night!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thats just awesome gripmaster. Absolutely enjoying it . What a picture and yes very spooky indeed. Enjoy your mountain time


----------



## Atomant

KillaSkill said:


> A dirty king.


wow more people needs to be wearing their G-Shocks like you do and that includes me! :-!


----------



## gripmaster

Range extension.... on 1068m, almost 50cm of snow. And thats just the beginning....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A w e s o m e. GM. You're on a roll. Fantastic. Can't get enough from these photos. Simply stunning. Thanks for sharing. Wonderful. Please take akways care and safety first!! Always remember what I said in the opening post  Best Tom


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A w e s o m e. GM. You're on a roll. Fantastic. Can't get enough from these photos. Simply stunning. Thanks for sharing. Wonderful. Please take akways care and safety first!! Always remember what I said in the opening post  Best Tom


HEHE, no worries Tom, I do these things anyways, only now I sometimes take the Range instead of the Suunto...and then it goes straight into the nature thread!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GM  How long did it take to reach 1058m?


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> GM  How long did it take to reach 1058m?


Last night it took long, being the first to trace into the knee-deep snow and a lot of trees bent and fallen down over the trail, from the weight of the snow. So something like 1h30 to go up and 30 min back down. It's really a small hill but a nice one, view over my village from the top. On the higher mountains, there is now already a lot of snow, going up is more of an expedition now.


----------



## Crater

gripmaster said:


> Last night it took long, being the first to trace into the knee-deep snow and a lot of trees bent and fallen down over the trail, from the weight of the snow. So something like 1h30 to go up and 30 min back down. It's really a small hill but a nice one, view over my village from the top. On the higher mountains, there is now already a lot of snow, going up is more of an expedition now.


It's pretty easy to see at night when there is snow everywhere, but how do you actually see when you hike at night? Do you use light on your head or something similar?


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> It's pretty easy to see at night when there is snow everywhere, but how do you actually see when you hike at night? Do you use light on your head or something similar?


yes, of course, I am using very big headlamp actually. wouldnt go into wilderness without light. especially in this kind of steep terrain....
next time will show Rangeman together with the lamp... that could also go into the technology / urban thread...:think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just transferring from yesterday's T1030E-9 Frogman thread


----------



## Joakim Agren

gripmaster said:


> yes, of course, I am using very big headlamp actually. wouldnt go into wilderness without light. especially in this kind of steep terrain....
> next time will show Rangeman together with the lamp... that could also go into the technology / urban thread...:think:


If you can provide us with the lumen value of that head lamp and also take a picture were the head lamp is included in the picture when it is shining its light on your Rangerman, then I guess you are the hiker G-Shockaholic of the year!:-d

Once you completed the challenge I guess we can all celebrate with a beer:









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Coolio*

G6900A9 soaking it up on the lake in northern lower Michigan.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper cool Coolio    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hiker

wow...rangeman at its real home.one thing I love about such gadgets is that they motivate you to go a little further,during hikes etc


----------



## ENRGZR

North Shore. Oahu, Hawaii.


----------



## gripmaster




----------



## claradead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster

It's winter now - so wherever I go and take the Rangeman, there will be snow!
But today he went to a new altitude high (1806 m) on a bigger montain with nice view
and today a spectacular sunset...


----------



## Piowa

gripmaster said:


> It's winter now - so wherever I go and take the Rangeman, there will be snow!
> But today he went to a new altitude high (1806 m) on a bigger montain with nice view
> and today a spectacular sunset...


Amazing photos, one of the best I have ever seen on WUS !!!
Really.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa said:


> Amazing photos, one of the best I have ever seen on WUS !!!
> Really.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks so much, Piowa - Very nice of you to say that... Will try and keep them coming!


----------



## Crater

My hat is off, my jaw has dropped, I bow to you... what a spectacular photos. In the true meaning of the word, congrats gripmaster! :-!

The last two with yellow hue and sunset, literally breathtaking. 

Agree with Piowa, one of the best photos here...

Can we have them in HQ please? It would be a sin not to give them to us


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> My hat is off, my jaw has dropped, I bow to you... what a spectacular photos. In the true meaning of the word, congrats gripmaster! :-!
> 
> The last two with yellow hue and sunset, literally breathtaking.
> 
> Agree with Piowa, one of the best photos here...
> 
> Can we have them in HQ please? It would be a sin not to give them to us


See - I sent you some sun down to Slovenia from ours....
Yeah must make screenbackgrounds from a few of those.
Beginning to have quite the collection actually. right now, my aviators are my screen background actually...
When I have the HiRes ready, will be happy to pass them on to you guys.
Thanks for the compliments - much appreciated!


----------



## Joakim Agren

gripmaster those are some of the best shoots I have ever seen in this forum!

Are you a professional photographer?:think:

gripmaster I am still awaiting you to fullfill that challenge of taking a shoot in the mountains with the headlight included in the picture as it illuminates your Rangeman! Are you up to that challenge?:-d


----------



## gripmaster

Joakim Agren said:


> gripmaster those are some of the best shoots I have ever seen in this forum!
> 
> Are you a professional photographer?:think:
> 
> gripmaster I am still awaiting you to fullfill that challenge of taking a shoot in the mountains with the headlight included in the picture as it illuminates your Rangeman! Are you up to that challenge?:-d


Coming from someone who's been around since 2006, thats a real compliment as well.. thanks sir!
and no - I haven't forgotten the challenge - headlamp picture will come - count on it...


----------



## Mitch100

Here is a 'G' and my backyard.





Mitch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

claradead said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done clara. I know exactly where you did take this picture. Awesome view and really gorgerous days in Hong Kong recently with no end in sight. Thanks for sharing. Great and pls post more often if you can


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Joakim Agren said:


> gripmaster those are some of the best shoots I have ever seen in this forum!
> 
> Are you a professional photographer?:think:
> 
> gripmaster I am still awaiting you to fullfill that challenge of taking a shoot in the mountains with the headlight included in the picture as it illuminates your Rangeman! Are you up to that challenge?:-d


Seconded  
x10

GM taking this thread to the next level. Well done and huge congrats. Terrific shots gripmaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool Mitch. Loving it. Will do some similar shots later this week. Thank you very much for sharing. Big like!


----------



## starscream

gripmaster said:


> It's winter now - so wherever I go and take the Rangeman, there will be snow!
> But today he went to a new altitude high (1806 m) on a bigger montain with nice view
> and today a spectacular sunset...
> 
> View attachment 1298893


WOW! Gripmaster you take the best pics ever! simply stunning pics! you are lucky that you live in such a beautiful place.. the stuff you do looks like a lot of fun, hope I get to do things like this someday. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I'm slightly lower than GM   









;-)


----------



## Chrisek

Deepsea_dweller said:


> GM  How long did it take to reach 1058m?


I thought GM lives at 1300m, so he went down then up 

@Gripmaster: I truly enjoy your photos. Just amazing.

sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> I thought GM lives at 1300m, so he went down then up
> 
> @Gripmaster: I truly enjoy your photos. Just amazing.
> 
> sent with aloha


thanks, glad you like them. it's all I have to counter surf pictures in the middle of winter....
and - no I live on 700m... 1300 is already up the hill in front of me. haha...
Taking the tent and camping up there has actually been something I've been meaning to do,
but that wasnt really a plan for winter in a half meter of snow.
damn blue sky again today, cant take a break in those conditions!


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I'm slightly lower than GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


ok now if we're entering a contest who can go lowest, I can raise the white flag right away....


----------



## Sengyoku

I'm going to join the Gripmaster fanboy club here and say that was a treat  Fantastic photos!

Saw them earlier in the WRUW thread but they should be immortalised here in the 'nature' thread! Casio need to be approaching you for marketing material 

-Hope you keep doing photos like these!


----------



## gripmaster

Still on track.... never lost, just follow the lightning!


----------



## Joakim Agren

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1304890
> 
> 
> Still on track.... never lost, just follow the lightning!


I took your advice and took your Rangerman to get it heated up from some Yellow Lightning and this is the result:



Hope your Rangerman enjoyed the warm and electrifying spa treatment!:-!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## christosr85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Barradas

King... at Sunday morning Mountain biking.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper nature photos fellas. Special thanks to @gripmaster, christosr85 and Pedro Barradas  Very very nice indeed. So different and unique. Awesome.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## christosr85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster

ah we do have to reactivate the nature thread......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> ah we do have to reactivate the nature thread......
> 
> View attachment 1314067


Thank you GM and thank you christosr85


----------



## christosr85

Lots of snow here in New England!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice christosr85


----------



## yankeexpress

christosr85 said:


> Lots of snow here in New England!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 15 inches on the first dump Sunday and another 2 inches last night. Looks like the Maine coast got the 2nd dump.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No snow in HK and finally the sun is back


----------



## gripmaster

Blair Watch Project.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice very nice GM


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Taken Sunday a week ago Pretty challenging.


----------



## D1cky986

My first attempt, a froggy in a miniature date palm in my Conservatory at home.....


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Taken Sunday a week ago Pretty challenging.


wow, Tom is that you? go vertical!


----------



## gripmaster

D1cky986 said:


> My first attempt, a froggy in a miniature date palm in my Conservatory at home.....
> 
> View attachment 1318182


first attempt succeeded! nice!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> wow, Tom is that you? go vertical!


No no not me


----------



## gripmaster

Took the King out for a fieldtrip again... so photogenic his majesty!

Here he is, checking the ice.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1320763
> 
> 
> Took the King out for a fieldtrip again... so photogenic his majesty!
> 
> Here he is, checking the ice.


Super coooooooool GM


----------



## fitsector

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1320763
> 
> 
> Took the King out for a fieldtrip again... so photogenic his majesty!
> 
> Here he is, checking the ice.


Love this pic! Absolute greatness!!


----------



## fitsector

Long time since I don´t post anything. the work has me hanged by the neck.

Here some pics to get back on track!


----------



## gripmaster

fitsector said:


> Long time since I don´t post anything. the work has me hanged by the neck.
> 
> Here some pics to get back on track!
> 
> View attachment 1331375


nice!

this one is my favorite......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

W e l c o m e back Fito 

Really missed you here! Happy new year and all the best for 2014. Great photos and please keep them coming. Thanks for posting 

Here are mine from New Years Day


----------



## fitsector

Thanks for the nice comments Guys. Happy new year for you too!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## gripmaster

It may not always be so easy to read, but olive Rangeman is still one hell of a G for me Outdoorfanatic!


----------



## gripmaster

Rules of the Range: Rangeman rules. Rangeman Knows. Rangeman is.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow how cool is that. Pure awesomeness. Thank you very much GM  Extraordinary cool! Fantastic shots


----------



## gripmaster

Have no fear.
The Ranger watches over the land, lying quietly below.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Terrific GM. Can't get enough from this photos. Ranger perfectly blending into nature. It's almost in sync! Super nice


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Terrific GM. Can't get enough from this photos. Ranger perfectly blending into nature. It's almost in sync! Super nice


NATURE THREAD RULES!!!

RANGEMAN ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Araragi

I took these photos at Ngobaran Beach, Wonosari, Yogyakarta

Enjoy

View attachment 1343595
View attachment 1343597
View attachment 1343598


Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster

Araragi said:


> I took these photos at Ngobaran Beach, Wonosari, Yogyakarta
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1343595
> View attachment 1343597
> View attachment 1343598
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


thats some spectacular coast right there! Nice!


----------



## Araragi

gripmaster said:


> thats some spectacular coast right there! Nice!


Yep. And there're some temples too along the beach :-D

Thanks GM!

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Araragi said:


> I took these photos at Ngobaran Beach, Wonosari, Yogyakarta
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1343595
> View attachment 1343597
> View attachment 1343598
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


Sangat bagus Araragi  Awesome photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> NATURE THREAD RULES!!!
> 
> RANGEMAN ALL THE WAY!!!
> 
> View attachment 1343260


The Ranger is so uber cool. We should send the link of this thread to Casio and national geographic   They can't do it any better


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fitsector

I see we have the first pics of a RANGEMAN in the thread! Thumbs up!


----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


-35m?? Man you are really really low


----------



## $teve

Mt.Abraham, Vermont 8/2013 to the summit via Long Trail. I never located the wreckage of the plane crash.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> -35m?? Man you are really really low


GM aka gripmaster just broke this record ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

$teve said:


> Mt.Abraham, Vermont 8/2013 to the summit via Long Trail. I never located the wreckage of the plane crash.
> View attachment 1352636


Great shot Steve


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Refreshments first


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> GM aka gripmaster just broke this record ;-)


I did but the pictures do not qualify for the nature thread! arrgh!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> I did but the pictures do not qualify for the nature thread! arrgh!!


Which one GM? All your pics do qualify    100% sure


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Which one GM? All your pics do qualify    100% sure


I mean the one in the train... though in a tunnel under the sea, the picture is not really "in nature"...

but here's something else for the awesome nature thread:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Loving it GM  you got the permission posting them  ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## gripmaster

and MORE Lightning!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> and MORE Lightning!!!
> 
> View attachment 1364516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1364518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1364519
> 
> 
> View attachment 1364521


B E A U T I F U L 
B E A U T I F U L 
B E A U T I F U L

Thanks for posting GM. Great Ranger, great environment, great photos, great guy 

[ edit : what means OH? ]


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> B E A U T I F U L
> B E A U T I F U L
> B E A U T I F U L
> 
> Thanks for posting GM. Great Ranger, great environment, great photos, great guy
> 
> [ edit : what means OH? ]


0H = zero hours

after 1 hour, it becomes 1H and below is minutes/seconds


----------



## gripmaster

Here we go Tom and other outdoor lovers....

MUDMAN ON THE BEACH Trilogy part I : "Mudman takes the Fortress"

Mudman takes the Fortress | G-Shock Visions


----------



## ohai

gripmaster, what camera do you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## gripmaster

Another Frog in the water....


----------



## gripmaster

I just realized while sorting some photos how stupid it was not to take a G-Shock up to the Top of Mount Fuji last summer... was up there four times but at the time there wasnt yet the altitude challenge, so it didnt even occur to me... Then again we didnt have the Rangeman yet, so there was no altitude measuring.. not with my Mudman and Frogman that I had along in Japan....Next time up, LY Ranger is getting to see the summit, for sure!









Even more so, how cool would Rangeman have been on top of Kilimanjaro! Man that's a long trip to return just for a Rangeman photo... We'll see... 2014 needs a new Altitude record above the current 1800m, that's clear!


----------



## gripmaster

Mudman is on the fence about wether he should have an early breakfast or a late dinner... Oh wait - that's me!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Brilliant GM. One of my all time favourite. Beautiful. Simply beautiful shot! 








[ photo gripmaster ]


----------



## christosr85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

christosr85 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot @christos85. Thanks for posting


----------



## gripmaster

It's done! The strongest part of the "Mudman spends a winter day on the beach" Trilogy.....

A winter day in Provence | G-Shock Visions

check it out, it's worthwhile!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Absolutely my fave amongst so many great pics. Simply stunning and great memories too, Awesome and thanks for sharing GM


----------



## Slim724

Not a G but has been just as tough


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Slim724 said:


> Not a G but has been just as tough


Very very nice Slim724. Something I can't offer in Hong Kong. Great shot and big thank you for posting.


----------



## kandyredcoi

the MIMC 9300 really fits in well with "nature" shots, great job GM!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## gripmaster

Tom goes to the beach.... I go to the mountains....

These pictures are not brand new, but now they are in better quality on the website than the forum size lets me publish here...

in case you guys missed the Rangeman in the sunset on the summit:

Summit. Sunset. Rangeman. Pure Awesomeness&#8230; | G-Shock Visions


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome GM. Epic pics once again. What a light. Yes couldn't be more different. Beach photos and your mountain shots and both locations roughly 9000 Km apart. Thanks for sharing. Well done. Simply beautiful.


----------



## gripmaster




----------



## RHJones

G-7710-1ER at Porto de Mós, Algarve, Portugal












l


----------



## Divyaya

I have never used Casio-G before, after read your thread,
I love Casio-G series


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Divyaya said:


> I have never used Casio-G before, after read your thread,
> I love Casio-G series


Awesome. Powerful words and nice compliment  Thank you very much. Thank you all for your wonderful photos and your great spirit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RHJones said:


> G-7710-1ER at Porto de Mós, Algarve, Portugal
> View attachment 1400006
> View attachment 1400007
> l
> View attachment 1400004


Fantastic shots ... Wow ,, Simply beautiful! What a landscape, what a shoreline  thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow GM. Again a splendid pics. Just can't get enough [Depeche Mode 1981]


----------



## kandyredcoi




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No G around but my friend simply enjoying the nature


----------



## Sengyoku

Guys, my finger is going to get injured from pressing the like button too much. But it is a pleasure to browse your nature shoots 

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you Chin for your kind and your truly uplifting post . Glad you like it. Send you lots of great vibes over to London.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## gripmaster

Hey Tom! Here's some nature for you....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simply pure awesomeness. Thanks for posting GM









[ from my archive, November 2013 ]


----------



## Skaface199

Here are some pictures from my hike to a place called John Rock in Western North Carolina this afternoon. 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome pics Skaface199 Absolutely cool. Perfect environment for the Ranger. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy


----------



## gripmaster

Agree! Very nice. Rangeman where he belongs. Good job Skaface199 !


----------



## Skaface199

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome pics Skaface199 Absolutely cool. Perfect environment for the Ranger. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy


Thank you! Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199

gripmaster said:


> Agree! Very nice. Rangeman where he belongs. Good job Skaface199 !


Thank you! I definitely enjoy your photography; it's one thing that's motivated me to get out to take photographs more often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Spring time here...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Piowa  enjoy the sunshine and the King  Great shot. Please post more often here. You have your fair share that I have started this thread last year. Always excellent photos. Still remember your frozen lake pics   Epic !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Skaface199 said:


> Thank you! I definitely enjoy your photography; it's one thing that's motivated me to get out to take photographs more often.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah GM aka gripmaster is in another league. Glad having him on board. His photographic skills are the icing on the cake for this thread. Keep it coming guys. Thank you all


----------



## yankeexpress

Not a G-Shock in sight but check out this short nature video:

Stunning Time-Lapse Video Shows Rare Views of Yosemite


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Great shot Tom, I don't think Riseman complained being there in the water


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Great shot Tom, I don't think Riseman complained being there in the water


Thank you Nik  Indeed no complain at all. After long spell of dank and hazy weather, today was really nice & warm. Spring has arrived in Hong Kong and everybody is happy including my trusted Riseman


----------



## yankeexpress

Waiting for the spring thaw


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yankee maybe hang the navy muddy and ranger on a branch or so. Should be pretty cool


----------



## gripmaster

have been hiding the White Whale for a while, haven't I?









the series is finally up there:

White Whale. Sunset on the summit. | G-Shock Visions


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper cool GM. Outstanding as always and never getting tired watching your images. Thanks for sharing. Top notch ! Think we will get the first Frogman Mastermind nature shot sometimes later this week


----------



## d2mac

GoPro shot of the countryside and a GW-M5600 today during my bicycle trip.


----------



## gripmaster

Devastator on the trails...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice additions fellas! Great shots d2mac & GM.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


riseman in sunrise in HK!


----------



## gripmaster




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1432848


Beautiful GM. Congrats to your new Muddy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## blu3hamm3r

Army green Rangeman in the garden.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blu3hamm3r

Tank with G shock

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

blu3hamm3r said:


> Army green Rangeman in the garden.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Nice one. Your second one not so :-( Off topic all the way !


----------



## blu3hamm3r

How abt tis?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Much better  Cool - nature - camouflage theme.


----------



## Simonal

Here are some of the Navy and the supporting Frogman's......


















Just ashore ....









































Sent from my..........


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yess Sir. What an assembly especially the Froggy's. Breathtaking. Navy Muddy & Ranger growing on me. Well done. Think it's your first post on the nature thread isn't it. Keep it up. Thanks for posting Simon,


----------



## Crater

Exceptional photos Simonal, great selection  The three black ones in the background look like Navy Blue bodyguards :-d

Enjoy wearing them, really nice |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Exceptional photos Simonal, great selection  The three black ones in the background look like Navy Blue bodyguards :-d
> 
> Enjoy wearing them, really nice |>


So right Nk  Simon's group shot looks uber cool. One of the most precious G-Shock assemblies I have seen on our nature thread  Well done!


----------



## Simonal

Thanks guys I will do some more soon.


Sent from my..........


----------



## MinistryofGShock

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Superb shot MinistryofGShock. Excellent


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

finally got a chance to scratch my ass the other day, so i did that... then i took a couple piccies


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice sbm  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^ sampling some of the local cuisine i see ;-) :-!


----------



## Sedi

Ah, Tsingtao - I quite like that :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sedi said:


> Ah, Tsingtao - I quite like that :-d.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Bit off topic but interesting to know 

The Tsingtao Brewery was founded by The Anglo-German Brewery Co. Ltd., an English-German joint stock company based in Hong Kong who owned it until 1916. The brewery was founded on August 15, 1903 as the Germania-Brauerei (Germania Brewery) with a paid-in capital of 400,000 Mexican silver dollars divided into 4,000 shares priced at $100 each.

[ source Wikipedia.org ]


----------



## Sedi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Bit off topic but interesting to know
> 
> The Tsingtao Brewery was founded by The Anglo-German Brewery Co. Ltd., an English-German joint stock company based in Hong Kong who owned it until 1916. The brewery was founded on August 15, 1903 as the Germania-Brauerei (Germania Brewery) with a paid-in capital of 400,000 Mexican silver dollars divided into 4,000 shares priced at $100 each.
> 
> [ source Wikipedia.org ]


Interesting - thanks! Didn't know it had German roots :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sedi said:


> Interesting - thanks! Didn't know it had German roots :-d.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Check it out Sedi. Looks like in Germany ;-)









[ St Michael's Cathedral 圣弥爱尔大教堂, Qingdao, China ] Web image

If you travel to China one day pls don't miss out the City Qingdao ( historically known as Tsingtao or Tsingtau in German ) It's a must for every german tourist


----------



## nj1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Check it out Sedi. Looks like in Germany ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ St Michael's Cathedral 圣弥爱尔大教堂, Qingdao, China ] Web image
> 
> If you travel to China one day pls don't miss out the City Qingdao ( historically known as Tsingtao or Tsingtau in German ) It's a must for every german tourist


I haven't been to this part of China but I know Qingdao beer well. Good stuff!


----------



## Sedi

Looks a lot like home indeed :-d. I hope I will someday be able to visit China and Hong-Kong (one of my favourite novels of all time is "Noble House" btw.) - but Japan is a little higher on the list ;-).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sedi said:


> Looks a lot like home indeed :-d. I hope I will someday be able to visit China and Hong-Kong (one of my favourite novels of all time is "Noble House" btw.) - but Japan is a little higher on the list ;-).
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Indeed ! Fantastic novel by James Clavell. Japan is a great destination as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Crater

Tom, Tsingtao is the only chinese beer I tasted so far (I think) and I like it  Somehow I've only seen it in bottles here. When I bought it first time, I went on wikipedia and read about it, so I knew what I was drinking :-d

It was this one:










Here are few photos from todays trip to nature  Everything is so green right now, I had to take some photos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper cool shots Nik. Thank you very much for posting. Beautiful ! It's been awhile and you made a cracking start into the new season. Nice and I can really feel that the Spring is in full swing. Yes Tsingtao is pretty famous ( export ) beer. Glad you like it. It's fun beer - not too serious. Take good care and looking forward to more beautiful photos. Best Tom and enjoy your holidays


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper cool shots Nik. Thank you very much for posting. Beautiful ! It's been awhile and you made a cracking start into the new season. Nice and I can really feel that the Spring is in full swing. Yes Tsingtao is pretty famous ( export ) beer. Glad you like it. It's fun beer - not too serious. Take good care and looking forward to more beautiful photos. Best Tom and enjoy your holidays


Thanks Tom  It was very nice spring day, it reminded me I should do this more often. Like you, when you regularly go into the nature 

I will post more photos when I go, until now it was pretty dark grey winter here and I didn't had anything to post |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Thanks Tom  It was very nice spring day, it reminded me I should do this more often. Like you, when you regularly go into the nature
> 
> I will post more photos when I go, until now it was pretty dark grey winter here and I didn't had anything to post |>


Yeah looking forward to it. Great  Also can't wait for the pinkish Frogman. That's the summer theme all the way 









[ archive )


----------



## DiveCon2007

G7900 at a night game this past Saturday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No g - shock but bit green and great photos anyway  . Friend of mine just visiting Morocco. Pics from Casablanca and Marrakech!


----------



## RogWar

Sent from my Sony Z1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent


----------



## RogWar

Sent from my Sony Z1


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome joseph


----------



## pspgamer

It was when im at lombok indonesia, awesome

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful pspgamer. Thanks for sharing. Excellent photos - great scenery.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No G but awesome pics

























[ taken few minutes ago ]


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> No G but awesome pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ taken few minutes ago ]


Eeew :-d:-d:-d The photo is really nice, but that thing on the photo is just weird! It has hair, it has spikes, it has everything! 

I hope you didn't touch it? :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Eeew :-d:-d:-d The photo is really nice, but that thing on the photo is just weird! It has hair, it has spikes, it has everything!
> 
> I hope you didn't touch it? :-d


Oh no I didn't Nik  Somehow an alien or sooo :-( or a mutation.... Never seen something like this before. Thanks for your concern


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Piowa

GDX in the wild









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Inca bloc & Piowa. Thanks for sharing. Excellent Camo shot.


----------



## d2mac

Finally spring in northern Germany too  :


----------



## Crater

Amazing photo, d2mac  I remember that yellow flowers (I'm not sure what they are) when I was in Rust and Schwangau and few others places few years ago. We are not used of such large flat fields here, there were so many yellow fields like that. Really nice view |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Finally spring in northern Germany too  :


Beautiful. Where is it in Germany? Pretty flat countryside. Nice


----------



## d2mac

I live in on the Baltic Sea shore, in the area between Lübeck and Wismar. 

The yellow stuff on the field is rapeseed.
Its used to make oil (and Diesel) out of it.
Very common here since fossil oil prices are rising.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful. Where is it in Germany? Pretty flat countryside. Nice


----------



## Bdickerson84

These shots of my Frog turned out pretty good!! Thanks Deepsea for showing me this thread!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Bdickerson84 and welcome on board. Happy reading and now relax, sit back and enjoy the nature ride  Take your time. Terrific images from start to finish. Enjoy


----------



## VaPi

Cheers, 

Viva Portugal


----------



## Piowa

GDX

































Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Oh, it's a sandwich in a box  It took me a while to see what it is, camo sandwich |>

Is that special Hong Kong sandwich, something special in it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Oh, it's a sandwich in a box  It took me a while to see what it is, camo sandwich |>
> 
> Is that special Hong Kong sandwich, something special in it?


It's pret a manger ... That's a UK based company. Delicious and always fresh sandwiches. Any unsold food will be donated each night to charity 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's pref a manger ... That's a UK based company. Delicious and always fresh sandwiches. Any unsold food will be donated each night to charity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, just did quick google search about them, what a wide variety of sandwiches  And they donate to charity, too bad we don't have them here |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Nice, just did quick google search about them, what a wide variety of sandwiches  And they donate to charity, too bad we don't have them here |>


Yes indeed. Very nice, yummy and probably really healthy food but it doesn't come cheap. The little sandwich roughly 2,60€ for take away and it goes up to 6€ for a nice mixed salad. One of the upscale sandwich shops in Hong Kong


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> No G but awesome pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ taken few minutes ago ]


You didnt dare put your new Frog next to it?


----------



## gripmaster

Crater said:


> Oh, it's a sandwich in a box  It took me a while to see what it is, camo sandwich |>
> 
> Is that special Hong Kong sandwich, something special in it?


Hilarious!!! Camo sandwich!!! 
Now heres a new subject for a thread: Food Camo!


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes indeed. Very nice, yummy and probably really healthy food but it doesn't come cheap. The little sandwich roughly 2,60€ for take away and it goes up to 6€ for a nice mixed salad. One of the upscale sandwich shops in Hong Kong


That is a bit expensive, it looks that way with special box and handmade. But for every once in a while you can treat yourself  I know I would lol |>



gripmaster said:


> Hilarious!!! Camo sandwich!!!
> Now heres a new subject for a thread: Food Camo!


 Tom is already in the lead, I don't know where to get camo sandwich here


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome isn't GM and Nik. Glad you like it 


















Fun day today


----------



## Joakim Agren

LY Rangeman in nature:



Playing the matching game with the dandelions...:-d



Rangeman enjoying life on top of worlds smallest Mount Everest!:-d



Life's good sometimes...:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice Joakim. Big like


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> You didnt dare put your new Frog next to it?


Not only my Frog. Kept an appropriate distance from that creature, although fascinating


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No G but few rainbow shots ( including a double rainbow ) before leaning.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Well Deepsea_dweller you know what this must mean? You must buy another colorful G-Shock. I suggest something orange!:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Joakim Agren said:


> Well Deepsea_dweller you know what this must mean? You must buy another colorful G-Shock. I suggest something orange!:-d


Yes indeed Joakiim  Absolutely. Let me get 2 more Froggy's the next month or and then concentrating on the more colourful G's


----------



## $teve

Day trip to Watkins Glen,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Cobia

AWESOME thread DD, for some reason i had over looked this thread, so subscribed now, im going to go back to the start and have a good read, cheers and thanks for the great thread everybody.


----------



## Tobarm1907

Just posted this on a WRUW, but I guess it belongs here, too ;-)







(CASIO GW-M5630D-1ER "30th anniversary edition)

all the best,

Tobarm


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Tobarm1907 said:


> Just posted this on a WRUW, but I guess it belongs here, too ;-)
> View attachment 1509870
> 
> 
> all the best,
> 
> Tobarm


Very nice Tobarm1907. Great shot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Tobarm1907

Very nice







I really love this frogman, perhaps it turns into an antman ;-)



Deepsea_dweller said:


>


----------



## Cobia

Some great pics and watches in this thread, but its a bit disappointing that theres so many nice watches that the posters have not included the name and model of the watch, it would be of great benefit to people new to G's and casual readers if posters in threads like this included the name and model of the watch, cheers


----------



## Tobarm1907

Cobia said:


> Some great pics and watches in this thread, but its a bit disappointing that theres so many nice watches that the posters have not included the name and model of the watch, it would be of great benefit to people new to G's and casual readers if posters in threads like this included the name and model of the watch, cheers


Yeah, I always forget that, just edited it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Froggy fully charged. Rien ne va plus.









GW-200MS-1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Froggy lookout and Froggy shower


----------



## Joakim Agren

Can you believe it there is literally G-Shocks in nature now thanks to gripmaster and his chanting up in the mountains...









I took the liberty to enhance the picture so that you can see it more clearly...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice one Joakim. Yeah GM so inspirational for many of us


----------



## hiker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

hiker said:


>


Excellent shot ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dowlf

G-shocks catching some sun on a rock:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice. Loving it. Enjoy the sunshine @dowIf


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


B E A U T I F U L


----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool is that! Thanks for posting giorges mg


----------



## giorgos mg

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How cool is that! Thanks for posting giorges mg


Τhank you Sir :-!


----------



## stavros_ch




----------



## stavros_ch

giorgos mg said:


>


Excellent shots Giorgos! 
I miss my Frogman.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## EasternMikey




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> 


Great shots! At a beautiful space with an amazing G. Thanks for sharing Mickey


----------



## Crater

Great shots, looks so peacefull there in the water  

Just make sure you dont forget it, you would make someone elses day very happy if they found it :-d


----------



## EasternMikey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots! At a beautiful space with an amazing G. Thanks for sharing Mickey


Thank you, Tom. This thread is amazing. Love it. When there is a chance, here comes my contribution to the thread. 



Crater said:


> Great shots, looks so peacefull there in the water
> 
> Just make sure you dont forget it, you would make someone elses day very happy if they found it :-d


It was so quiet at the time I took photos. No people around, otherwise I couldn't bring myself to go down to the water stream and took pictures. 




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> Thank you, Tom. This thread is amazing. Love it. When there is a chance, here comes my contribution to the thread.
> 
> It was so quiet at the time I took photos. No people around, otherwise I couldn't bring myself to go down to the water stream and took pictures.
> 
> 


Thank you very much for your support Without you guys this thread wouldn't go that far. Amazing indeed. Thanks Mickey and Nik


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Today's scorching midday sun.


----------



## computer_freak




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## fitsector

Been busy as hell at work but here are some fews from the nature - industry mix!


----------



## gripmaster

Gulfy wants to be in the Nature Thread as well!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Been busy as hell at work but here are some fews from the nature - industry mix!
> 
> View attachment 1554429
> View attachment 1554428
> View attachment 1554427
> View attachment 1554426


Great pics fito and great to see you. It's been awhile. Take good care


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1554455
> 
> 
> Gulfy wants to be in the Nature Thread as well!


Beautiful shot GM. Thanks for sharing


----------



## navjing0614

enjoyed a hot summer day in the beach with my muddy...definitely at home at sea...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

navjing0614 said:


> View attachment 1557145
> 
> enjoyed a hot summer day in the beach with my muddy...definitely at home at sea...


Very nice shot. Enjoy


----------



## navjing0614

Thanks deepsea.


----------



## fitsector

Its been raining for 2 weeks in a row... :think:


----------



## Crater

Few photos of Rangeman in green  And bringing the thread back to the top so others can post too |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Few photos of Rangeman in green  And bringing the thread back to the top so others can post too |>


Beautiful 'Ranger in the Nature' series. Excellent photos. Big thanks. Really appreciated. Really high quality!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Its been raining for 2 weeks in a row... :think:
> 
> View attachment 1558862
> View attachment 1558861
> View attachment 1558860


Awesome Fito. Nice to have you back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch100

Impression G Shock.





Mitch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great post Mitch. Thanks for sharing


----------



## goTomek

Crater said:


> Few photos of Rangeman in green  And bringing the thread back to the top so others can post too |>


:-!

Add some more Rangeman in (olive) green in green b-)


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful 'Ranger in the Nature' series. Excellent photos. Big thanks. Really appreciated. Really high quality!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Tom  |>



goTomek said:


> :-!
> 
> Add some more Rangeman in (olive) green in green b-)


Great photos Tomek, especially the last one  Double green |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome pics @goTomek. Lots of likes


----------



## GUNGA GALUNGA

Beautiful watch. Great photos. A watch store here in town has a froggie. It's the grey face and dark blue band. I'm not sure of the model but I it has on the right side, the wording, log data. I think he said it was 500 with 20 % off. What do you guys think? His watches are real. Although, I just bought a range man from him for about 50 dollars more than I could've gotten it on line. I'll chalk that up to convenience. So, should I get this watch because the Pickens are slim, or should I ask him if he can get a newer model and of course paying more. I probably just answered my own question. I'll post back in a few hours


----------



## Dobie

Mine in SF


----------



## gripmaster

MTG enjoying the sunset on the mountain...

here's his album:

Master of the Summit&#8230; MT-G on top of the World | G-Shock Visions


----------



## Pachoe




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent shots Dobie, GM and Pachoe. Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## d2mac

Today on the countryside, some sun down light with baltic sea in the background.




Corn



And a toad.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Today on the countryside, some sun down light with baltic sea in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corn
> 
> 
> 
> And a toad.


Very very nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

http://www.hongkongtripguide.com/repulse-bay.html


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> View attachment 1585434
> 
> View attachment 1585435
> 
> View attachment 1585436
> 
> View attachment 1585437
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Simply stunning. Awesome King series. Thanks for sharing Piowa. Outstanding contribution. Saved all 4 images for my album  Awesome


----------



## dwaze

My paragliding companions, photos taken last week in Austria


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice @dwaze.


----------



## Crater

Few photos of Ranger for nature topic 














































And an accuracy test


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Few photos of Ranger for nature topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an accuracy test


E x c e l l e n t 
Nik. Wonderful pics pf your new Ranger. Looks so great. You really can pull off the bigger G's. No doubt about  Love the Ranger embedded into the hydrangea  enjoy


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> E x c e l l e n t
> Nik. Wonderful pics pf your new Ranger. Looks so great. You really can pull off the bigger G's. No doubt about  Love the Ranger embedded into the hydrangea  enjoy


Thanks Tom  You are really well familiar with botanics, you proove it everytime  I knew you would like that shot.

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nik  My moms esrly work paid off as she taught me the different kind of flowers when I was a kid and.never lost intererest since then. The Hydrangea is one of my favourites. Simply stunning and lots of great nemories and flashbacks. Very popular in Brittany where i have my summer vacations almost every year  Happy times indeed


----------



## Crater

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nik  My moms esrly work paid off as she taught me the different kind of flowers when I was a kid and.never lost intererest since then. The Hydrangea is one of my favourites. Simply stunning and lots of great nemories and flashbacks. Very popular in Brittany where i have my summer vacations almost every year  Happy times indeed


Really nice  |> Like a scenes from a book or a movie

I'll make few more shots with hydrangea, they are slowly going out of season here, but there are still few nice ones left.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Really nice  |> Like a scenes from a book or a movie
> 
> I'll make few more shots with hydrangea, they are slowly going out of season here, but there are still few nice ones left.


They bloom pretty long on bushes Nik. Into fall or so. So plenty of time left  I will see them in real when I'm having vacation in Brittany later next month   Plenty more to come


----------



## Knives and Lint

I had forgotten about this thread. Thanks to Deepsea_dweller for encouraging me to post here.

Sunrise with the Frogman


----------



## Knives and Lint

Also some beach shots of the 7900







Earlier this summer, taken on my phone. One of the flags is for rip current threat, the other is for dangerous marine life.


----------



## Knives and Lint

While I'm at it, here's some pics of the 9300gy in nature


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

O u t s t a n d i n g 
Posts
K & L 


Thanks for sharing. Terrific shots. Very much appreciated. Enjoy


----------



## Knives and Lint

Many thanks for the compliments, and thank you for the kind words in WRUW for the following photos. I feel I would be remiss if I did not post them here for you. However, I cannot take much credit for them. I'm lucky enough to live in an area surrounded by such natural beauty. These shots were taken on my drive home from taking the young ones to school.









For this one I must thank my daughter for the temporary corralling of the baby tree frog


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks for the compliments, and thank you for the kind words in WRUW for the following photos. I feel I would be remiss if I did not post them here for you. However, I cannot take much credit for them. I'm lucky enough to live in an area surrounded by such natural beauty. These shots were taken on my drive home from taking the young ones to school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this one I must thank my daughter for the temporary corralling of the baby tree frog


Glad having you on board! Great work. Enjoy


----------



## Knives and Lint

Got some more with the "Love The Sea And The Earth" Rangeman

The photos were taken at Turtle Mound, In the Canaveral National Seashore. This is a beautiful small strip of land surrounded by the Atlantic Ocean on one side and the aptly named Mosquito Lagoon on the other, with trails in between. This is one of my all time favorite beach/kayaking spots, and is about 10 minutes from my house. I love the fact that in some places here you can look one direction and see pristine beach, then turn around from the same vantage point and see the natural beauty of a brackish lagoon with small islands and canals that is one of the best paddling spots I have ever been to. I thought this was the perfect place to photograph this watch. Enjoy

The Sea





The Earth


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Got some more with the "Love The Sea And The Earth" Rangeman
> 
> The photos were taken at Turtle Mound, In the Canaveral National Seashore. This is a beautiful small strip of land surrounded by the Atlantic Ocean on one side and the aptly named Mosquito Lagoon on the other, with trails in between. This is one of my all time favorite beach/kayaking spots, and is about 10 minutes from my house. I love the fact that in some places here you can look one direction and see pristine beach, then turn around from the same vantage point and see the natural beauty of a brackish lagoon with small islands and canals that is one of the best paddling spots I have ever been to. I thought this was the perfect place to photograph this watch. Enjoy
> 
> The Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Earth


What a beautiful way to share K&L. Wow. Stunning! Thanks for posting


----------



## chypmun77

K&L what camera and lenses do you use ?


----------



## Knives and Lint

chypmun77 said:


> K&L what camera and lenses do you use ?


I don't even have a DSLR, it's just a simple Sony RX100 point&shoot without interchangeable lenses. I do use a Zeiss polarizing filter on some water/sky shots though. This is a great little camera for the money. It's marketed as the point & shoot camera for professional photographers when they need something compact or don't have their whole kit on them. I don't know about all that, but I do know that I am loving this camera thus far. With kids, house, truck, car, pets, hobbies, etc, I don't have the funds to drop thousands on a camera/lenses at the moment (though I wish I did). I would recommend this camera for anyone in that same boat, but wants to get some pretty good photos. I have only had it for a month or so, I'm sure someone with better skills could achieve even better results.


----------



## brvheart

It is a great camera - and for the records your results are great - dont sell yourself short ;-)



Knives and Lint said:


> I don't even have a DSLR, it's just a simple Sony RX100 point&shoot without interchangeable lenses. I do use a Zeiss polarizing filter on some water/sky shots though. This is a great little camera for the money. It's marketed as the point & shoot camera for professional photographers when they need something compact or don't have their whole kit on them. I don't know about all that, but I do know that I am loving this camera thus far. With kids, house, truck, car, pets, hobbies, etc, I don't have the funds to drop thousands on a camera/lenses at the moment (though I wish I did). I would recommend this camera for anyone in that same boat, but wants to get some pretty good photos. I have only had it for a month or so, I'm sure someone with better skills could achieve even better results.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Here's some of the Mudman at the beach.







when a quick shower rolled in


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Here's some of the Mudman at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when a quick shower rolled in


Beautiful. K&L


----------



## $teve

Cascade MNT. Yesterday summit 4098, feet. It was a very nice day to hike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

$teve said:


> Cascade MNT. Yesterday summit 4098, feet. It was a very nice day to hike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Veey nice Steve. Great shot


----------



## Knives and Lint

Olive Rangeman in the wild. These shots were taken on a trail by the Indian River Lagoon


----------



## Knives and Lint

Moonrise with the Frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simply stunning and beautiful K&L. Night and day images. Wow! Terrific job. Glad 4 having you on board. Great contributions every time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Knives and Lint

Thanks for all of the compliments, Tom. And thank you for encouraging me to post here. As you can see, this has become one of my favorite threads.

An outing with the 9300GY


----------



## Knives and Lint

Some shots of the Rangeman taken the same day as above. I happened to have it with me so I brought it along for some photos.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Exvellent, excellent. Impressive series K&L. Beautiful scenery. Everything looks so calm. HK hiking season ( for me ) about to begin after the major heat is gone. Beautiful months ahead and photos will follow soon. Thanks for sharing K&L. Great contribution!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Some more with the 9300GY

















This spot is teeming with wildlife. It's not like you occasionally see a dolphin or manatee here, it's more like while your here you see and hear them coming up for air every few seconds, all over the place. I love this area



Manatee



Sandhill Crane


Thanks for letting me share guys...Enjoy!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful K&L. Stunning photos. Great place to be. Thank you very much for your time and dedication. Enjoy! Best Tom


----------



## kandyredcoi




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice kandyredcoi Big like. Think especially member raceclawt will appreciate the cactus image. Great post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kandyredcoi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super nice kandyredcoi Big like. Think especially member raceclawt will appreciate the cactus image. Great post. Thanks for sharing


thanks for the kind words, i love sharing my photos with everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater's new King


----------



## Joakim Agren

So kandyredcoi and raceclawt like cactus shots?

Then I have this one especially for you guys...









Yup my lovely Green Turtle Silencer GW-400SF-3 enjoying life on the cactus!b-):-d


----------



## felipefuda

Enviado de meu XT925 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

felipefuda said:


> Enviado de meu XT925 usando Tapatalk


Very nice. That's the first wine grapes shot I have seen here. Great match. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Joakim Agren said:


> So kandyredcoi and raceclawt like cactus shots?
> 
> Then I have this one especially for you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup my lovely Green Turtle Silencer GW-400SF-3 enjoying life on the cactus!b-):-d


Terrific Joakim  Thanks for posting


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Crater's new King


The most bad ass king colourway! Nice.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SHOCKbug34 said:


> The most bad ass king colourway! Nice.


Glad that you like it


----------



## felipefuda

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice. That's the first wine grapes shot I have seen here. Great match. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!!!

Much aprecciated!!!

Enviado de meu XT925 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Schwizzle




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Schwizzle said:


> View attachment 1810090


Vety nice


----------



## kandyredcoi

new addition to the family, new pics for the nature thread 

-enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kandyredcoi said:


> new addition to the family, new pics for the nature thread
> 
> -enjoy


Great Ranger kandyredcoi. Excellent photos! Blending perfectly in as it' such a cool colour sheme. Enjoy and thanks for sharing your fine shots


----------



## kandyredcoi

^sure thing  no problem and THANKS!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kandyredcoi said:


> ^sure thing  no problem and THANKS!


Forgot to post mine. Half nature ;-)


----------



## kandyredcoi

^there you go!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Some more of the Rangeman at one of my favorite nearby spots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome post Scott. Thank you very much for sharing your beautiful shots. Enjoy


----------



## Crater

Few shots on rare days with sun


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Few shots on rare days with sun


Stunning photos Nik. Such beautiful mood. Very nice indeed. It was worth the wait Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crater

Few more photos for this thread


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous Nik. Very very nice. Impressive scenery and top notch shots. Massive thanks for sharing your great work


----------



## Crater

Thanks for reminding me, Tom :-d 

Few shots of the famous World Traveller 295 in this famous thread


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Thanks for reminding me, Tom :-d
> 
> Few shots of the famous World Traveller 295 in this famous thread


There you go  Great job Nik. Excellent shots. Simply love the autumn theme. Thanks for sharing  Well done!


----------



## RogWar




----------



## stmcgill

Taken on Bournemouth beach. Threw some sand on it to make me look rugged


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RogWar said:


>


Great shots fellas. Big like  Thanks for sharing. Top notch


stmcgill said:


> View attachment 2118234
> 
> 
> Taken on Bournemouth beach. Threw some sand on it to make me look rugged


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> View attachment 2127498
> 
> View attachment 2127506
> 
> View attachment 2127554
> 
> View attachment 2127570
> 
> View attachment 2127578
> 
> View attachment 2127594
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Terrific fabulous post Piowa. Sensational autumn colour theme. Thanks for sharing and glad seeing you here again  Always a delight.


----------



## raceclawt

Yellow Square...in the wood!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

raceclawt said:


> Yellow Square...in the wood!
> 
> View attachment 2142490


Super cool Michel. Great pboto


----------



## Knives and Lint

Almost forgot to post these here. Thanks for the reminder Tom. Gotta keep this thread going, it's one of the best. I'm no expert, but I have heard that good photography should tell a story. Maybe this is why G-shocks in outdoor settings are so photogenic.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Almost forgot to post these here. Thanks for the reminder Tom. Gotta keep this thread going, it's one of the best. I'm no expert, but I have heard that good photography should tell a story. Maybe this is why G-shocks in outdoor settings are so photogenic.


Awesome Scott. Thanks for your kindness and your positive vibes! Really appreciated. Very nice shots indeed and this will inspire and lkeep me going in 2015 as well. Thanks for sharing and your sipport. Great spirit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Found a bit time today to boost the nature thread


----------



## Knives and Lint

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Found a bit time today to boost the nature thread


Great shots, Tom...Amazing!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Great shots, Tom...Amazing!


Thanks Scott. Thank you very much! Really appreciating your participation and your great support. It will keep me going


----------



## d2mac

once again i made a trip to the baltic sea shelf at Warnemünde (near Rostock) to escape somewhat the christmas shopping craze. 

I started at the old river which is used today mostly for tourists and some smaller professional fisher boats.


There is a SAR cruiser with very macho water guns on the roof and small rescue boat (for the shallow waters) on the back. 





Finally, beach sand and dunes! 



Very chilly (2°C and wind), only a few people were visible



Whats that? A lighthouse and a heated place beside it? 



Its cold outside, lets hav a coffe and an ehhm.. ice. 
Its called "Swedish ice Mug", vanilla ice, apple sauce and cream (i not opted for the egg liqueur usually inside too).
I dont know if the swedish are aware of this swedish speciality here. ;-)


the way back with lighthouse in operation.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> once again i made a trip to the baltic sea shelf at Warnemünde (near Rostock) to escape somewhat the christmas shopping craze.
> 
> I started at the old river which is used today mostly for tourists and some smaller professional fisher boats.
> 
> 
> There is a SAR cruiser with very macho water guns on the roof and small rescue boat (for the shallow waters) on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, beach sand and dunes!
> 
> 
> 
> Very chilly (2°C and wind), only a few people were visible
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that? A lighthouse and a heated place beside it?
> 
> 
> 
> Its cold outside, lets hav a coffe and an ehhm.. ice.
> Its called "Swedish ice Mug", vanilla ice, apple sauce and cream (i not opted for the egg liqueur usually inside too).
> I dont know if the swedish are aware of this swedish speciality here. ;-)
> 
> 
> the way back with lighthouse in operation.


Oh wow  What a post. Breathtaking d2mac. Thank you very much. How beautiful the landscape in Northern Germany. Really a different sight.Well done. Great story and thanks for sharing


----------



## Knives and Lint

Here's some outdoor shots with the GPW1000


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Here's some outdoor shots with the GPW1000


Awesome Scott. Such a different climate and scenery compared to the previous post. Great shots with a great watch. Really loving it. Thanks for posting


----------



## RogWar




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RogWar said:


>


Nice shot  Thanks for sharing


----------



## RogWar

*Please familiarize yourself with our rules prior to posting more pics. -The Admin*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RogWar said:


>


Awesome shot. Thanks for sharing. Soon I'll post a bit more again  Its been awhile. Thanks guys for your great support!


----------



## Knives and Lint

These pics were taken in Washington state. It was the first time my two youngest kids (9 year old twins) got to see snow.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> These pics were taken in Washington state. It was the first time my two youngest kids (9 year old twins) got to see snow.


Beautiful shots 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## TheNightsWatch

I think this is the best thread on the forum  I will get some trail pics when I hop back on the mountain bike in spring!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mk.ultra said:


> I think this is the best thread on the forum  I will get some trail pics when I hop back on the mountain bike in spring!


Awesome   Let's get it rolling and I will spend also definitely more time here in the coming months


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

As a starter 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MercifulFate

I've been through each page. Beautiful watches everywhere! However, and I looked just for it, there wasn't one GW2310! 
I'm planning on buying the GW2310FB, is there a reason why it's not here? Is it bad for the beautiful outdoors?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Slowly but surely 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Is this pic made on HK Island?
Looks a liitle bit like Lantau (except the high risings left in the back) 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Slowly but surely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Is this pic made on HK Island?
> Looks a liitle bit like Lantau (except the high risings left in the back)


Yes it's on Hong Kong Island [ Black's Link ] overlooking Deepwater Bay and the HK Golf Club. The view wasn't great today. Got for you an internet image from a similar angle but much closer 









[ web image ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Fullers1845

Great thread!


----------



## MercifulFate

That's a beautiful one Fullers!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fullers1845 said:


> Great thread!


Yes beautiful shot Fullers1845  Thanks for sharing. Very nice


----------



## JonL

Lucille Lake, Wasilla, Alaska -





Certainly not a sunbath - but for the two GPW's a satellite sync!


Chicago at sunrise



The required snow-dip


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JonL said:


> Lucille Lake, Wasilla, Alaska -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not a sunbath - but for the two GPW's a satellite sync!
> 
> 
> Chicago at sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> The required snow-dip


Super duper nice Jon. Such a great variety of G's and themes. Well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Aydrian

JonL said:


> Lucille Lake, Wasilla, Alaska -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not a sunbath - but for the two GPW's a satellite sync!
> 
> 
> Chicago at sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> The required snow-dip


Very lovely collection. It gives me a kick to synchronise my GPW1000 to the extent that I would purposely adjust the time to another time zone and let the synchronisation does it job.


----------



## JonL

Drove up to Hatcher's Pass from Palmer, AK yesterday. It leads to a recreational park for hiking, back-country skiing, snow machines, sledding ... a winter outdoorsman's paradise!















Back at sea level at the hotel ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool is that  Soooooooo nice Jon.. Beautiful and stunning shots.. Thanks so much for your passion, dedication and your time. Awesome post! Enjoy your trip  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JonL

Yesterday I drove northeast of Palmer, Alaska to check out the Matanuska glacier. A long winding mountain road with lots of amazing views was as impressive as the glacier!

Hard to keep eyes on the road with vistas like these:









The king of the hill ...





Finally the glacier!


----------



## d2mac

I used some sun rays to have a trip to the baltic sea beach. 
The sun is deceiving since the air and water temperatures is around 5°C.....


----------



## d2mac

Are the pics gone from photobucket? :-(


JonL said:


> Yesterday I drove northeast of Palmer, Alaska to check out the Matanuska glacier. A long winding mountain road with lots of amazing views was as impressive as the glacier!
> 
> Hard to keep eyes on the road with vistas like these:


----------



## JonL

d2mac said:


> Are the pics gone from photobucket? :-(


Strangest thing. Just those pics too... and when I try to upload them again, Photobucket says they are deleted... going to have to try something else.


----------



## -Devil-

The_Stand said:


> Bond should so ditch the Omega for a G!


it would make a ton of sense considering a G wont break as it touches air lol jokes aside i have owned an Omega before and it did well under water.


----------



## -Devil-

Rangeman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JonL said:


> Yesterday I drove northeast of Palmer, Alaska to check out the Matanuska glacier. A long winding mountain road with lots of amazing views was as impressive as the glacier!
> 
> Hard to keep eyes on the road with vistas like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The king of the hill ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the glacier!





d2mac said:


> I used some sun rays to have a trip to the baltic sea beach.
> The sun is deceiving since the air and water temperatures is around 5°C.....


Beautiful and stunning pictures JonL and d2mac. Breathtaking photo series from both of you. High up in the mountains in Alaska or at sea level on the Baltic Coast, Germany. G's are so versatile and looking great everywhere. Thanks for sharing gents   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Trip to Rügen Island in the Baltic Sea:

I visited the lovely town Binz and tried to get some good shots of its 750mm narrow gauge train. 
First some beach:



The the G and me were lurking for a train beside the tracks. 



there it is, a smell of steam, coal and hot iron!





Then the train in the other direction came along (with a different engine) 




Satisfied with the train spotting results i watched the sun down over a small lake nearby.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sorry double


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How wonderful d2mac. Such a nice photo series. The sunset shots are so nice. Rügen must be beautiful. This kind of light and colours in the sky, we don't have in Hong Kong. Simply stunning. Great post ( love the old Locomotive photos ) and thank you very much for taking your time.


----------



## kristo

d2mac said:


> Trip to Rügen Island in the Baltic Sea:
> 
> I visited the lovely town Binz and tried to get some good shots of its 750mm narrow gauge train.
> 
> The the G and me were lurking for a train beside the tracks.


The "Rasender Roland" (english:"Racing Roland")?! Rügen is the island of my childhood vacation memories!

Following: It may be debatable if the ski resort in Arosa can be described as "nature" but my 9400 seemed to be comfortable during some off-piste runs after some extra centimetres of fresh snow:


----------



## d2mac

It got its nick-name from the 25km/h top Speed. 
I cant say if you should translate it to "racing" or "raging" because its the same word in German. 

Keep your rangeman dry on the glacier! 



kristo said:


> The "Rasender Roland" (english:"Racing Roland")?! Rügen is the island of my childhood vacation memories!


----------



## gianfrancoteh

Went to beach n taken few photos of G at the beach...


----------



## fitsector

Its been months since I don´t visit this thread, amazing pics from everyone. Haven't contributed lately cause I had to sell my Riseman. (bad finances lately) but I´m back on track, solved the money problem and upgraded to a Rangeman. I´ll see if I can find a nice spot to share with this nice comunity


----------



## MercifulFate

Glad to hear everything worked out Fitsector, and nice upgrade!

D2mac, your photos are absolutely gorgeous, thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Devastator01




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Its been months since I don´t visit this thread, amazing pics from everyone. Haven't contributed lately cause I had to sell my Riseman. (bad finances lately) but I´m back on track, solved the money problem and upgraded to a Rangeman. I´ll see if I can find a nice spot to share with this nice comunity


Welcome back fito. Happy to see you back and really looking forward to your shots from Mexico. Glad that everything worked out well for you. Pls post whenever you're ready.. Greetings Tom

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Devastator01 said:


>


Very very nice. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

As I promised here the pics of my new watch... and my particular "nature" that surrounds me.


----------



## fitsector

I tried to include at least a little of "nature" in all pictures..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> I tried to include at least a little of "nature" in all pictures..


Yes you did fito  Great shots and a lovely Ranger you got. Thanks for sharing


----------



## G-Shock Protection




----------



## STEELINOX

fitsector said:


> I tried to include at least a little of "nature" in all pictures..


You can put those snaps in the "Multi Tool" thread too !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

G-Shock Protection said:


> View attachment 3528626


Great shot


----------



## d2mac

Man, thats a very exotic sight for me! Cactus in the wilderness! Very nice!
To raise a cactus here you have to keep it indoors.... 



fitsector said:


> As I promised here the pics of my new watch... and my particular "nature" that surrounds me.
> 
> View attachment 3498978


----------



## greg1491

Just getting caught back up on this thread. Alot of awesome pics. 

My g9000 today. Warm weather is returning and I hope to get out into nature alot this year.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Just getting caught back up on this thread. Alot of awesome pics.
> 
> My g9000 today. Warm weather is returning and I hope to get out into nature alot this year.


Wonderful Greg. Looking forward to your upcoming nature posts  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow  2 great shots and 2 awesome Gs Pachoe. Super nice. Happy Easter holidays 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

STEELINOX said:


> You can put those snaps in the "Multi Tool" thread too !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard about that thread. I'll take a look tomorrow morning. Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## G-Shock Protection




----------



## fitsector

G-Shock Protection said:


> View attachment 3560138


I miss the sea


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

G-Shock Protection said:


> View attachment 3560138


Beautiful scenery  Very very nice.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

STEELINOX said:


> You can put those snaps in the "Multi Tool" thread too !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fitsector

Taken a few minutes ago....


----------



## d2mac

the dunes



there be dragon!



Spooky forest on the cliffs


----------



## fitsector

In which area of Germany are the dunes?


----------



## d2mac

On the beaches of the baltic sea. 
In some parts there is sand moving around by wind and water very much like in the desert.
The sand will pile up in a single dune directly behind the beach.
The largest dunes are partly in Piowas home country, on the shore of Poland.
Here in the western part of the baltic sea they are smaller. 

Curonian Spit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



fitsector said:


> In which area of Germany are the dunes?


----------



## fitsector

Everyday a new thing is learned!


----------



## Gawd

On the other side of the gate, is a nice 10m drop/cliff.







GX56, GD350, G8000.


----------



## fitsector

A king!!!, love that picture


----------



## fitsector

d2mac said:


> Man, thats a very exotic sight for me! Cactus in the wilderness! Very nice!
> To raise a cactus here you have to keep it indoors....


How about this Big Cactus, didn´t had the chance to place my G in this babies, they are sharp as hell and there was too much people to place the watch on the floor to get a good anlge... maybe later.


----------



## kristo

g-7900. Splitting some wood at the hunting cabin.
Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> How about this Big Cactus, didn´t had the chance to place my G in this babies, they are sharp as hell and there was too much people to place the watch on the floor to get a good anlge... maybe later.
> 
> View attachment 3605410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605442


Right fito. Safety first. Great shots. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## doughead




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

doughead said:


>


What a lovely and uplifting photo doughead. Great duo. Thanks for sharing


----------



## doughead

Deepsea_dweller said:


> What a lovely and uplifting photo doughead. Great duo. Thanks for sharing


Thanks and Enjoy your weekend


----------



## viorelgn

Cool...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> View attachment 3635730


Excellent fito and a great Ranger.,Thanks for sharing. Well done 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coool 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## STEELINOX

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Coool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## doughead




----------



## $teve

So today's hike was at Mistletoe State Park, the wife and I hiked the Rock Dam Trail the entire loop was 6.4 miles and took us approximately three and one half hours.







and I pulled out my MRG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $teve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## dwaze




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome @dwaze  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Fullers1845

Some shots from my visit to the Denver City Park last weekend with my GW-5000.
































































A pause on the walk back...










And finally a refreshing local beer!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fullers1845 said:


> Some shots from my visit to the Denver City Park last weekend with my GW-5000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pause on the walk back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a refreshing local beer!


Super duper cool Fullers1845. Thanks for sharing  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## stockae92

Not a G-Shock but a close relative


----------



## Kolomchanin




----------



## fitsector

^^^^ That picture with the G and the railroad tracks!!! OMG!!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stockae92 said:


> Not a G-Shock but a close relative





Kolomchanin said:


> View attachment 3826778
> View attachment 3826786
> View attachment 3826794
> View attachment 3826802
> View attachment 3826810


Very very nice  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Kolomchanin

[QUOTE = fitsector; 15568442] ^^^^ Эта картина с G и железнодорожных путей !!! OMG !!!! 
Любовь это !!! [/ QUOTE] 
Спасибо !!! Это где была сделана фотография ... 55 ° 25 '36.5 "N , 38 ° 33 '39.5 "E:roll:


----------



## kristo

Yesterday, sitting in the rain for three hours while hunting








Not so exciting from a WUS point of view, but believe me, this shows my dw5600e (more precisely: its strap) after I was able to catch a 35cm rainbow trout a few days ago 
: )









Cheers


----------



## greg1491

Azaleas in my backyard are blooming. Photos dont do them justice.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Azaleas in my backyard are blooming. Photos dont do them justice.


Beautiful shots Greg. Amazing colours. That's like Augusta National  Thanks for sharing 








[ web image ]


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful shots Greg. Amazing colours. That's like Augusta National  Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tom. The azaleas border a wooded area behind my house. Great place for hiking. I went for a short hike this morning wearing my gw2500b.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom. The azaleas border a wooded area behind my house. Great place for hiking. I went for a short hike this morning wearing my gw2500b.


Wow paradise at your doorstep  Great shots Greg. Thank you  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

After dinner ... a long block down to the water .. a 'man' asked to try on my watch ...









Too small !!!









Then to the setting sun ...








_(thinking ... which ship is my G-Shock on ?)_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome shot!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Awesome shot!


Thank you very much fito 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> After dinner ... a long block down to the water .. a 'man' asked to try on my watch ...
> 
> View attachment 3863986
> 
> 
> Too small !!!
> 
> View attachment 3864002
> 
> 
> Then to the setting sun ...
> 
> View attachment 3864018
> 
> _(thinking ... which ship is my G-Shock on ?)_


Fabulous picJohnQ   Sunset soooooo nice! Thanks for posting

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

To take yesterday' post a little further ... I live in Vancouver's West End ... at the eastern edge of Stanley Park.

It's all nestled up to the Pacific ... protected from the ravages of that great ocean by one very large island, Vancouver Island, & a number of smaller islands.

Since a picture is worth a thousand words:









On the way to the water (at the extreme bottom right of the picture) at a main intersection that is a popular access point to English Bay, is this large sculpture depicting laughter & merriment:

















Beyond is the water & the seawall which extends around the shore of Stanley Park for about 4-1/2 miles & continues inland along the water on the north & south sides for many miles.

From the shore you can always see a number of ships waiting to sail around the park to drop off or pick up cargo in the Port of Vancouver along Burrard Inlet.









Looking East, past my new Camo Blue Frogman:









and west at the seawall extending into Stanley Park:









& finally, another sunset:









It was sort of late ... I'll do better next time.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Absolutely wonderful JohnQ. Superb post. It took you awhile but now you have entered the nature thread with a bang    Thanks for sharing and enjoy your Camo Froggy  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

To introduce my new Ranger to this thread I went back to basics, some mix of man made machines and a carpet of "nature"....


----------



## fitsector

a few more...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> To introduce my new Ranger to this thread I went back to basics, some mix of man made machines and a carpet of "nature"....
> 
> View attachment 3879410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879474
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879482





fitsector said:


> a few more...
> 
> View attachment 3879506
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879530


Terrific shots Fito  Cool themes. Great style, really special ;-)  Thanks for sharing


----------



## fitsector

Thanks Tom!


----------



## fitsector

Took this today at a wheel storage yard


----------



## d2mac

Sundown after a short rain at the baltic sea,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

B E A U T I F U L

Fito & d2mac   Thanks for sharing










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> B E A U T I F U L
> 
> Fito & d2mac   Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


You HAVE had the watch 'pressure tested' for this ??? :-s:-s:-s :-d:-d:-d


----------



## JohnQFord

In the continental U.S., the furthest point northwest that you can go is the 4.9 sq. mi. town of Point Roberts. Strangely, by land, you have to go through Canada to get there.

It was created by the extension of the border (which is the 49th parallel) into Georgia Straight that bisected a small peninsula that juts into the ocean from Canada.









My reason for going was to mail a couple of G's to another WUS member in the U.S. Postal fees are ridiculously cheap when compared to sending from Canada & the destination worthwhile

on a sunny day. There's a small ocean side park about a mile past the Post Office.















I was wearing my Frogman Master Blue GW-225C-1JF









Looking out into the Straight of Georgia, a BC Ferry from the mainland is about to navigate a series of small islands on its way to the city of Victoria on Vancouver Island.









In and of itself the ferry ride is a very scenic & enjoyable trip. The Captain announces Killer Whale & bear sitings if they're spotted ... over 40 or so trips I've only seen one pod of three Killer Whales. 
They dive about 1/2 mile in front & re-surface about the same distance behind the ferry. I missed the one 'bear' siting on one of the island beaches ... turns out it's actually *'bare'* & it's naked sunbathers
on the secluded beaches along the various island shores. Whale pic (from net) ... sorry ... no bares. 









The Master Blue catches a few rays in one of many driftwood natural sculptures in Point Roberts


----------



## JohnQFord

I would like to have stayed in Point Roberts a while longer but I'd tracked a delivery from Bogota, Columbia that was 'out for delivery' that same day.

Pachoe had posted his Rising Red Mudman for sale & I discovered it 4 minutes into the listing & scooped it up! :-!

Made it home for the delivery ... watched 2 Stanley Cup playoff games ... then took the Muddy out for a sunset walk along the seawall.

Lots of people out to enjoy the sunset:









The Burrard Street bridge to the East guards the entrance to False Creek & a number of small yacht clubs.









The Muddy gets accustomed to sea level after starting out in the high altitudes of Bogota:





























Sadly, most of the crews aboard these ships are pretty much captive & would claim refugee status/asylum if transported to shore. Despite the sun, the water temperature is still
too cold for them to survive a relatively short swim, otherwise, to shore. Tragically, an escape swim a few years ago proved fatal to the 3 Asian sailors who attempted it.









The Muddy takes in its new surroundings









& enjoys the setting sun:


----------



## Pachoe

Greg, what a GrEAt Post!!!! Awesome Pics as well; RR Muddy looks soooo happy!!' This Thread is my favorite!!!! thanks Tom!!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbugr

Very nice pictures JohnQ....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Greg, what a GrEAt Post!!!! Awesome Pics as well; RR Muddy looks soooo happy!!' This Thread is my favorite!!!! thanks Tom!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yeah thank you Pachoe and big big thanks to all the members who have been supporting this thread with their wonderful posts. Absolutely awesome   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> In the continental U.S., the furthest point northwest that you can go is the 4.9 sq. mi. town of Point Roberts. Strangely, by land, you have to go through Canada to get there.
> 
> It was created by the extension of the border (which is the 49th parallel) into Georgia Straight that bisected a small peninsula that juts into the ocean from Canada.
> 
> View attachment 3922818
> 
> 
> My reason for going was to mail a couple of G's to another WUS member in the U.S. Postal fees are ridiculously cheap when compared to sending from Canada & the destination worthwhile
> 
> on a sunny day. There's a small ocean side park about a mile past the Post Office.
> 
> View attachment 3922826
> View attachment 3922850
> 
> 
> I was wearing my Frogman Master Blue GW-225C-1JF
> 
> View attachment 3922842
> 
> 
> Looking out into the Straight of Georgia, a BC Ferry from the mainland is about to navigate a series of small islands on its way to the city of Victoria on Vancouver Island.
> 
> View attachment 3923002
> 
> 
> In and of itself the ferry ride is a very scenic & enjoyable trip. The Captain announces Killer Whale & bear sitings if they're spotted ... over 40 or so trips I've only seen one pod of three Killer Whales.
> They dive about 1/2 mile in front & re-surface about the same distance behind the ferry. I missed the one 'bear' siting on one of the island beaches ... turns out it's actually *'bare'* & it's naked sunbathers
> on the secluded beaches along the various island shores. Whale pic (from net) ... sorry ... no bares.
> 
> View attachment 3922986
> 
> 
> The Master Blue catches a few rays in one of many driftwood natural sculptures in Point Roberts
> 
> View attachment 3922994





JohnQFord said:


> I would like to have stayed in Point Roberts a while longer but I'd tracked a delivery from Bogota, Columbia that was 'out for delivery' that same day.
> 
> Pachoe had posted his Rising Red Mudman for sale & I discovered it 4 minutes into the listing & scooped it up! :-!
> 
> Made it home for the delivery ... watched 2 Stanley Cup playoff games ... then took the Muddy out for a sunset walk along the seawall.
> 
> Lots of people out to enjoy the sunset:
> 
> View attachment 3923394
> 
> 
> The Burrard Street bridge to the East guards the entrance to False Creek & a number of small yacht clubs.
> 
> View attachment 3923434
> 
> 
> The Muddy gets accustomed to sea level after starting out in the high altitudes of Bogota:
> 
> View attachment 3923458
> View attachment 3923474
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923498
> View attachment 3923514
> 
> 
> Sadly, most of the crews aboard these ships are pretty much captive & would claim refugee status/asylum if transported to shore. Despite the sun, the water temperature is still
> too cold for them to survive a relatively short swim, otherwise, to shore. Tragically, an escape swim a few years ago proved fatal to the 3 Asian sailors who attempted it.
> 
> View attachment 3923570
> 
> 
> The Muddy takes in its new surroundings
> 
> View attachment 3923610
> 
> 
> & enjoys the setting sun:
> 
> View attachment 3923634


Stunning posts Greg    Absolutely stunning and huge congrats. Loving the Mudman. One of the best. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## stan54

Hello,

























Sorry for the poor quality of these photos but taken with an old Samsung phone made to resist&#8230;

I took these photos during a short hike with camping.

I can confirm that the GPW-1000 is still fluorescent after several exposed hours. 
At 4:00 a.m. (I was wake-up by the wind noise) I could read the time without pushing the super Illuminator or use a flashlight.

This was perfect.

Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stan54 said:


> Hello,
> 
> View attachment 3926530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926562
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality of these photos but taken with an old Samsung phone made to resist&#8230;
> 
> I took these photos during a short hike with camping.
> 
> I can confirm that the GPW-1000 is still fluorescent after several exposed hours.
> At 4:00 a.m. (I was wake-up by the wind noise) I could read the time without pushing the super Illuminator or use a flashlight.
> 
> This was perfect.
> 
> Cheers.


Great post stan54. Really cool  Not many camping shots on F17. Great stuff. Enjoy and please more next time if you like 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Downtown Vancouver is surrounded by water on 3 sides. Tonite under a slight overcast, I walked to the northern shore.

On Mar. 14,1972 ... billionaire Howard Hughes, in mid-flight, called the Vancouver Bayshore Hotel to request the top 4 floors of the hotel. He was told the rooms were unavailable ... he told them he would then buy the hotel. To escape that fate, they

'made' the rooms available for his arrival (he had previously bought the Desert Inn Hotel in Las Vegas when they tried to evict him). He was running from the IRS & arrived in Vancouver after stays in London, the Bahamas, & Panama.

He personally occupied a 3 room penthouse while his staff had the 3 floors below him. He stayed for six months, then abruptly left for the Acapulco Princess in Mexico where he remained until his death in April of 1976. The 'tower' did not exist then:









His view to the east would have been of Burrard Inlet & the Port of Vancouver:









To the north ... Vancouver Yacht Club, Stanley Park & the mountains:























To the west ... more of the marina, & Stanley Park:








_(My biggest fear was that the Frog would go for a swim)_

I don't know what transpired with the guests who were displaced to accommodate Mr. Hughes. Today, the penthouse, alone, that he occupied ... rents for as high as $2,500 per night.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's I awesome JohnQ. Gotta read it later when I'm back.. Super cool shots    You're on a roll! 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very nice history and photos, John. That's what happens when one's extremely OCD, and rich at the same time. LOL ;-) Good thing Hughes did built some pretty interesting aircrafts. One of them the Spruce Goose, which is still one of the largest airplane ever built for use on water. Though it only ever left the surface for only couple meters, LOL. He ultimately won the battle with IRS, by selling his aircraft company and turning the money into non-profit money to his medical research institute. Smart!


----------



## antonis_ch

Great photos guys!! keep it up!


----------



## d2mac

The rapeseed flowers in our area are almost faded so i did a short trip to an observation point to catch some yellow patches in the green lanscape. 





someboby is watching me...



Close to the yellow carpet:


----------



## kristo

Went for a four hour walk with my wife today.
It was nothing close to hiking but I thought I could have taken my Rangeman also.









The mountains off in the distance








I guess these were wild(?) bees on an apple tree...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kristo said:


> Went for a four hour walk with my wife today.
> It was nothing close to hiking but I thought I could have taken my Rangeman also.
> 
> View attachment 3939050
> 
> 
> The mountains off in the distance
> View attachment 3939058
> 
> 
> I guess these were wild(?) bees on an apple tree...
> View attachment 3939074


Very nice kristo. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

antonis_ch said:


> Great photos guys!! keep it up!


Yes we will  Thank you

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

Found a barn with Buffalos, tried to catch a pic with my Ranger and the animals but was hard to accomplish, the keeper was closer and from what I know its illegal to take pics into a private property, so this is the best I got.

















you can see the buffalos sitting in the background of the second pic.


----------



## JohnQFord

Took my Rangeman for a sunset walk down to English Bay. It's overlooked by an INUKSHUK def.: Inukshuk Gallery - What is an Inukshuk? which was the symbol for the 2010 Winter Olympics.









View attachment 3968514


----------



## kristo

JohnQ, your posts pretty often contain some information that goes beyond your G's. Thanks for that!

Today I was able to bring down a roebuck at 6:05 a.m., after sitting on watch for just one hour! It came quite close, just 40 meters. My bullet struck it's heart so it was dead immediately. I was afraid it might hear the hourly signal from my 5600e, but since there were a lot of bird singing during dawn, the signal obviously didn't stick out! I should bear in mind to switch it off for hunting though.


----------



## fitsector

kristo said:


> JohnQ, your posts pretty often contain some information that goes beyond your G's. Thanks for that!
> 
> Today I was able to bring down a roebuck at 6:05 a.m., after sitting on watch for just one hour! It came quite close, just 40 meters. My bullet struck it's heart so it was dead immediately. I was afraid it might hear the hourly signal from my 5600e, but since there were a lot of bird singing during dawn, the signal obviously didn't stick out! I should bear in mind to switch it off for hunting though.
> 
> View attachment 3968746


That surely was a hit, that Roebuck still has some food in his mouth!.
Any pic of your equipment?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Took my Rangeman for a sunset walk down to English Bay. It's overlooked by an INUKSHUK def.: Inukshuk Gallery - What is an Inukshuk? which was the symbol for the 2010 Winter Olympics.
> 
> View attachment 3968434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968538
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968562
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968594


Fabulous Greg  Stunning shots. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## houser52

Congratulations!


----------



## MultiF100

:3


----------



## fitsector

MultiF100 said:


> View attachment 3973082
> :3


Nice, simple, and clean watch. Love it!


----------



## kristo

fitsector said:


> That surely was a hit, that Roebuck still has some food in his mouth!.
> Any pic of your equipment?


It hasn't been eating this spruce branch. It is one of many old school hunting traditions (at least in German speaking countries) to give the "last bite" to game after you killed it. This is being done in order to show respect for an animal that died to serve as food.

I believe it's unwanted to show pictures of firearms at WUS, so i didn't take a picture with my rifle. But it's nothing fancy anyway, a pre-used, thirty year old Steyr-Mannlicher rifle requiring 7x64mm cartridges and an old Zeiss scope. My binos are Minox HG 8,5x52.

Cheers


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Is it also an old school German tradition to wear an office shirt for hunting? ;-) Respect the deer by wearing more formally and gentlemen like.


----------



## kristo

watch_geek2014 said:


> Is it also an old school German tradition to wear an office shirt for hunting? ;-) Respect the deer by wearing more formally and gentlemen like.


;-)
It is not an office shirt. It may look like one but if you'd see the whole you could see it is an khaki outdoor shirt that protects from mosquito bites.
Just this one: Fjällräven Sarek Shirt


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kristo said:


> ;-)
> It is not an office shirt. It may look like one but if you'd see the whole you could see it is an khaki outdoor shirt that protects from mosquito bites.
> Just this one: Fjällräven Sarek Shirt


I see. My mistake.


----------



## kristo

Thank goodness you're wrong! I would have to start saving money on a Patek or Rolex otherwise : )


----------



## fitsector

One before going back home!


----------



## doughead




----------



## Jackal211

Wademan in the forest


----------



## JohnQFord

Another late evening walk along the Stanley Park seawall ... some day, 'Dracula' here, will give you daylight pictures!









It's the Victoria Day long weekend ... the crews will at least get a good view of the fireworks








Took the Frogman (in Red clothes) with me
























This is the sunset I wanted ... not the one I got :-(


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock

Finally, I was able to get a time off for myself and spent the day relaxin' in a mountain resort! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome gents. How cool is that  Getting better and better. Absolutely loving it. Ok squeezing few pictures in as well 


































Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Great photos lately depicting so many different environments. Awesome.


----------



## Pachoe

Colombian Mountains

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Pachoe said:


> Colombian Mountains
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Trade your G-Shocks (not the Orange King) for the Jeep! :-!:-!:-! Somehow reminds me of the movie 'Romancing the Stone' ! :-d


----------



## Jackal211

GW-9201KJ and equadorian iguanas


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow Pachoe. Beautiful photos. Amazing colours  Truly unique wonderful shots. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Colombian Mountains
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Amazing Pachoe.. What a journey and I know there's still more to come. Thanks for sharing   Well done!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Another late evening walk along the Stanley Park seawall ... some day, 'Dracula' here, will give you daylight pictures!
> 
> View attachment 4002986
> 
> 
> It's the Victoria Day long weekend ... the crews will at least get a good view of the fireworks
> View attachment 4003002
> 
> 
> Took the Frogman (in Red clothes) with me
> View attachment 4003010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003058
> 
> 
> This is the sunset I wanted ... not the one I got :-(
> View attachment 4003082


Breathtaking photos JohnQ   Wow. Amazing scenery. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ShoRtieEX1

Rangeman-Wallpaper1 by Łukasz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ShoRtieEX1 said:


> Rangeman-Wallpaper1 by Łukasz, on Flickr


Very very nice ShoRtieEX1   Great Ranger, great shot. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

outstanding pics everyone, Casio should consider taking some of this for the catalogs.


----------



## greg1491

A little hiking earlier in a part of the Pisgah forest that is very close to where I live. Beautiful weather here this weekend.
Wearing my gw2500b.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> A little hiking earlier in a part of the Pisgah forest that is very close to where I live. Beautiful weather here this weekend.
> Wearing my gw2500b.


Very very nice and very inspiring Greg   Great shots. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## osscar

gx56 in action - previous autumns: nice day on lake!


----------



## lincruste




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

osscar said:


> gx56 in action - previous autumns: nice day on lake!





lincruste said:


>


Very very nice gentlemen   Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Weather is still great here this weekend so I took my G9300 and went riding through another part of Pisgah. These photos were taken very close to the road. There are many hiking trails here but I only walked a mile or so today. Looking Glass waterfall is an iconic tourist location in Pisgah as its right on the road through the forest. There were a couple dozen people around me but I finally got a couple shots without people in them. There was even a wedding party with professional photographers taking pics. The newlyweds in their formal wear and the photogs were right out in the water.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Weather is still great here this weekend so I took my G9300 and went riding through another part of Pisgah. These photos were taken very close to the road. There are many hiking trails here but I only walked a mile or so today. Looking Glass waterfall is an iconic tourist location in Pisgah as its right on the road through the forest. There were a couple dozen people around me but I finally got a couple shots without people in them. There was even a wedding party with professional photographers taking pics. The newlyweds in their formal wear and the photogs were right out in the water.


Wonderful Greg    Absolute wonderful shots. Now Hong Kong hiking trail images will follow within the next month. No holding back anymore  Big encouragement. Thank you very much 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wonderful Greg    Absolute wonderful shots. Now Hong Kong hiking trail images will follow within the next month. No holding back anymore  Big encouragement. Thank you very much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom, looking forward to your photos.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

Awesome pics, love that weather.
That big square on the background on the last pic... what is the name of that building?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Awesome pics, love that weather.
> That big square on the background on the last pic... what is the name of that building?











One Island East, Quarry Bay. Hong Kong's 6th tallest building.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Wow!! Awesome shots of Hong Kong Tom; Thank you for sharing those great views. Now, some flowers

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Technium

Beautiful watch. Great shot. I've never sent that one in the wild or in captivity before. Now that's a feature set that I'd enjoy. Is it a mod? If not can these still be got? I'd be grateful for a model number or anything else that would point me in the right direction (from anyone that could provide it).


----------



## d2mac

Went to the small town Wismar and entered an steel observation tower.
There where rainclouds and rain in the distance visible, giving dramatic scenery.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Wow!! Awesome shots of Hong Kong Tom; Thank you for sharing those great views. Now, some flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





d2mac said:


> Went to the small town Wismar and entered an steel observation tower.
> There where rainclouds and rain in the distance visible, giving dramatic scenery.


Wonderful shots Pachoe and d2mac. Loving it 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

An apple tree in the woods behind my house.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> An apple tree in the woods behind my house.


So nice Greg  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## TRSCP

Did a little gardening yesterday. I'm new to this whole fancy photography stuff, but the dirt just wanted a hug!


----------



## JohnQFord

TRSCP said:


> Did a little gardening yesterday. I'm new to this whole fancy photography stuff, but the dirt just wanted a hug!


I dunno' Pete ... you swear that watch isn't attached to a wrist ??? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## fitsector

TRSCP said:


> Did a little gardening yesterday. I'm new to this whole fancy photography stuff, but the dirt just wanted a hug!


My first G shock (Riseman) was used like a rock, mud, dirt, rocks, took almost any abuse... I enjoyed a lot. 
Latest ones had been pampered like a baby!.

Love your picture man.


----------



## stan54

Hello,

During a walk in Vosges (France, North Eastern).

Sorry for the poor quality of the images &#8230;but taken with a Samsung B-2100 

































And after the walk









Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stan54 said:


> Hello,
> 
> During a walk in Vosges (France, North Eastern).
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality of the images &#8230;but taken with a Samsung B-2100
> 
> View attachment 4228626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228698
> 
> 
> And after the walk
> 
> View attachment 4228730
> 
> 
> Cheers.


How great stan54 and lots of memories and memories   Thanks for sharing









[ Grand Ballon web image ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kristo

Great shots everyone!

Today I went for a little hiking trip to the mountains. Visiting a friend who uses to spend the summers on an alp as a herder. It was a beautiful day but it was BROILING hot! Definately more than 25 degrees C.
Sweat kept dripping from my nose, fingers, running down my forehead and my back. Hope autumn comes fast!

Some remains of avalanches, the snow is dirty and gray.








Cloud count: Zero!








Look at the sweat on the back of my hand...09:41 a.m.!








Two clouds! But since they were tiny, they wouldn't provide any shade...
At least the creeks and cascades create a refreshing cool breeze. Wished I could stay there all day.
















My shirt after only one hour of ascent...








My 9400 is the right watch for the job, but I just would have hated to leave my precious at home : )
Thanking god for giving me two wrists ; )








Have a good weekend!


----------



## fitsector

Need to take my 4wd truck and get lost in the nature, this concrete jungle is killing me and my g shocks!


----------



## Joakim Agren

stan54 said:


> Hello,
> 
> During a walk in Vosges (France, North Eastern).
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality of the images &#8230;but taken with a Samsung B-2100
> 
> View attachment 4228690
> 
> 
> And after the walk
> 
> View attachment 4228730
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Nice shoots!:-! Just for fun I decided to clean up one of them to see how much could be fixed and here is the result:









:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wow Tom!! Wonderful shots; love those clouds and sun rays!! Sleek mil 6900. Perfecto!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Wow Tom!! Wonderful shots; love those clouds and sun rays!! Sleek mil 6900. Perfecto!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you very much Pachoe. Very kind. One more  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## stan54

Hello,

By a sunny and hot day.









Cheers.


----------



## d2mac

morning sun in the willows which are very common here beside the roads.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stan54 said:


> Hello,
> 
> By a sunny and hot day.
> 
> View attachment 4239818
> 
> 
> Cheers.





d2mac said:


> morning sun in the willows which are very common here beside the roads.


Super nice shots stan54 and d2mac 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

d2mac said:


> morning sun in the willows which are very common here beside the roads.


Great shots of a very tricky lighting composition d2mac. 
Does your camera capture that kind of dynamic range? or did you compensate manually?


----------



## d2mac

Thank you!

Those shots are done with my Fuji X100S without Photoshop correction on my PC.
There is a motive programme "POP-Color" that works as a kind of HDR with better color saturation.
It needs some light to work well but as you see Fuji Engineers know how to impress the user! 

(Im much to lazy to do post-processing on PC!  )



greg1491 said:


> Great shots of a very tricky lighting composition d2mac.
> Does your camera capture that kind of dynamic range? or did you compensate manually?


----------



## greg1491

Out in my garden with my gw2500b. The only thing I have planted so far are onions. 

My wife and her sister just canned 30 jars of homemade salsa. I have to get more ingredients growing for when those jars are all gone. 

No worries though, we have so many friends that grow gardens and supply us with more vegetables than we can eat anyway.

The wild apples are only good for photos and attracting deer.


----------



## JohnQFord

Sunday, June 7th was a perfect day & the seawall wrapping downtown Vancouver & Stanley Park offered up an equally perfect (& convenient) way to enjoy the day.

One of my favourite backdrops is the North Shore mountains. While very close ... 5 0r 6 miles ... they appear less than their max 5,000 ft. altitude both to the naked eye & to the camera.
























A cruise ship departing for Alaska improves the perspective.








Alittle further around the seawall








If you turn to the south, the harbour opens up to contrast the luxury of condominium living against the industry of a busy container port.
Almost unseen in the background is Mount Baker Mount Baker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ... 35 or 40 miles to the south ... which rises 10,781 feet & is the second 
most active volcano in the chain behind only Mount St. Helens
































If you continue around the seawall, you're greeted by the Girl In Wetsuit who overlooks the harbour & Stanley Park in homage to Copenhagen's 'Little Mermaid' The Little Mermaid (statue) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Since its dedication in 1982, it has lead a sedate life compared to the 'Little Mermaid' which has been almost constantly attacked since the mid 1960's.
















Further along ... a lighthouse ...








A 'flower pot' ... created by the constant erosion of the tides








And in recent days ... the addition of several new small INUKSHUKS ... I'll assume by the gentleman in the picture ... no adhesives/hardware ... just the rocks ... AMAZING !!!
























At the end of the ride








Goodnight ... have a tremendous week !:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow super duper cool JohnQ.  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*Out of the city & down to the seawall in just 3 blocks at sunset ... sort of a fave !* 








With me ... the new 'Bubble Gum' I received today:








The big Olympic Inukshuk guards English Bay at sunset ...








& the 'artist' continues his prolific creation of little Inukshuks wherever he can along the seawall's shore:








The 'Bubble Gum' in constantly changing light:








































































AND ... G'NIGHT !!! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh yes    What can I say! Absolutely stunning JohnQ. You're definitely on a roll  Thanks for sharing. Breathtaking shots


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very inspiring photos, JohnQFord! Thanks for sharing and keep it coming!

Here are some of my entries. Currently I'm not that far from Vancouver, just one sea plane away literally. ;-)








Sunset.








Hey look what I found, a Seatturtle! Short for Seattle Turtle, LOL. 








BTW, it's pretty late here, and I'm sleepless... in Seattle. Ha, ha, ha. ;-) Ok enough jokes, time for bed.


----------



## fitsector

outstanding pics everyone! 
Love this thread


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector

I know this pictures are not showing any "nature" but if you take a look closely, the actual "nature" of a G-shock Rescue Red is this kind of equipment... 

hope you like it guys!


----------



## d2mac

at the beach in much too cold weather!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Well, the following photo shoot features a Protrek, not really a G-Shock. But what the heck, for sharing our love for both watches and nature, here you go! :-!

The Golden Gate Bridge is certainly an engineering marvel. Amazingly, they did it back in 1937, ahead of schedule and under budget. I doubt you can name many engineering projects these days that's ahead of schedule and under budget, usually behind and over! ;-) The land I was standing on taking these pictures is part of the Marin Headland, which not only gives an outstanding view of the city of San Francisco and surrounding areas, but also a natural wonder just by itself.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Up here above the Golden Gate, I started doing some tests for the Protrek. I calibrated it a day before, including zeroing the altimeter near sea level.









A bit hard to read, but as I remembered the barometric reading was around 28.90inHg, and temperature as on the watch was likely 64.8F (18.2C). The temp reading was probably higher due to my body temp, the air temp my guess was around 60F(15.6C) or lower. It actually felt colder due to the strong wind.








The height of the Golden Gate towers is 746ft (227m). You can see I was a bit higher than the bridge. So the reading at 780ft (238m) was reasonable. In fact a quick look-up from the map, the elevation on that spot is around 805ft (245m). So the Protrek was not off by much. Consider altitude is usually the weakest capability of a Protrek, that's not bad at all.








Here I was playing with the compass, by panning around.
























































Here confirming the altitude again.








Came back the next day to see what it's like at night. But I wasn't equipped with anything properly for night photography. This is the only photo came out good.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> at the beach in much too cold weather!


Missed that. Super nice shots d2mac. Tomorrow is summer solstice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice watch_geek2014. Stunning shots. Thanks for sharing  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zyh6hyz

doughead said:


>


Which model is that white G-shock? Looks great for girl.


----------



## oz2124




----------



## Pachoe

Running today with my GW5K; and a pic with the saint of Nature: St. Francis

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

oz2124 said:


>





Pachoe said:


> Running today with my GW5K; and a pic with the saint of Nature: St. Francis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Super nice oz2124 and Pachoe  Two great squares and fine nature shots. Thanks for sharing  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rybak

Good weather for the grapes...?









Welcome to Franconia


----------



## d2mac

After a chinese restaurants "Hong Kong Meal" a walk by the lake in the sunset of the longest day in the northern hemisphere this year!


----------



## kristo

Are you guys conscious of how cool this thread is? (Great) Pics and tales from all over the world! This is so much better than all the ...should I get Rolex or Patek, and which is more withstanding at desk... threads in other forums. Thanks folks!


----------



## JohnQFord

Since it's the new Green Rangeman 'Love The Sea & The Earth' GW-9401KJ-3JR ... I'll lather the pic's on in a little greater quantity than normal ... *in 3 or 4 posts.
*
Hope I cover enough lighting conditions & natural colour backdrops to give everyone a better idea of the watch in outdoor light.


----------



## JohnQFord

GW-9401KJ-3JR against natural color:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

What a Ranger  What a post JohnQ   What a treat  Stunning images all the way. Beautiful. Thank you for posting the Ranger here immediately upon arrival. Epic! Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

GW-9401KJ-3JR ... a true 'post' ... [bordering on overkill]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> GW-9401KJ-3JR ... a true 'post' ... [bordering on overkill]
> 
> View attachment 4416546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416594


Wow love the yacht club images. You have covered it all. So nice. Outstanding nature posts and again a big thank you for your effort and sharing with us JohnQ 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

I already seen that "Love The Sea & The Earth" version in google pictures and this forums, but dammit John!!! your pictures are absolutely fantastic, the color of the resin and other components is more clear in this ones. Makes me think that the green resin is soft like some rubber.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JohnQFord

fitsector said:


> I already seen that "Love The Sea & The Earth" version in google pictures and this forums, but dammit John!!! your pictures are absolutely fantastic, the color of the resin and other components is more clear in this ones. Makes me think that the green resin is soft like some rubber.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks *fitsector *... still more to come I'm sure. The LCD, in direct sunlight, was given a lot more colour by the camera than it really has.

It's really more like a 'washed out' version of the previous 'Love The Sea ... ' in grey. I hope to swap resins with the grey ... then the Lightning Yellow ... take pic's & post

later today for the sake of comparison. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> Thanks *fitsector *... still more to come I'm sure. The LCD, in direct sunlight, was given a lot more colour by the camera than it really has.
> 
> It's really more like a 'washed out' version of the previous 'Love The Sea ... ' in grey. I hope to swap resins with the grey ... then the Lightning Yellow ... take pic's & post
> 
> later today for the sake of comparison. :-!


Wow, such great pics John, and super nice backdrops to your photos!!! :-!:-!:-!

I think members now will have a very good idea how this one really looks in person, as opposed to the not-so-great initial photos that first came out about the release of this watch.

Thanks for your efforts -- super photos!!!


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, such great pics John, and super nice backdrops to your photos!!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I think members now will have a very good idea how this one really looks in person, as opposed to the not-so-great initial photos that first came out about the release of this watch.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts -- super photos!!!


Thanks Joe. The studio shots for the unboxing & all the various angles of the watch that you typically post beat the heck out of anything

I've ever produced in that vein ... so I'll look forward to you completing your first post on the weekend ! :-!:-!:-!

I'm sure we'll see lots more pic's as everyone receives their watches. |>|>|>


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> After a chinese restaurants "Hong Kong Meal" a walk by the lake in the sunset of the longest day in the northern hemisphere this year!


Not sure if you noticed when you take the picture above, d2mac, but there's a dragon fly 8 o'clock low to your G!  Nice subtle inclusion of the watch into two other of your pictures too, especially the reflection one, very artistic.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

JohnQFord said:


> GW-9401KJ-3JR ... a true 'post' ... [bordering on overkill]
> 
> View attachment 4416562


JohQ! You gonna make a lot of folks here jealous with the first "live" shots of that Ranger. ;-) You should get some sensor shots too, will make it even better!


----------



## d2mac

Nice find!

I didnt see that and i was very close to hang the watch into the leaves...

Since it was very cold (for june) the Dragonfly was probably unable to respond. 



watch_geek2014 said:


> Not sure if you noticed when you take the picture above, d2mac, but there's a dragon fly 8 o'clock low to your G!  Nice subtle inclusion of the watch into two other of your pictures too, especially the reflection one, very artistic.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kristo said:


> Are you guys conscious of how cool this thread is? (Great) Pics and tales from all over the world! This is so much better than all the ...should I get Rolex or Patek, and which is more withstanding at desk... threads in other forums. Thanks folks!


This is no doubt one of the best threads in the forum! It brings out the true spirit of G-shockers / Protrekers: we don't adjust our live styles to our watches, our watches adjust to us! And what else is more universal then the enjoyment of the nature! After all, we all share the same Earth! 

Honestly, I hadn't gone through all of the pages (close to 100) of photos in this thread, until yesterday. I just sat back, relaxed and enjoyed page by page like enjoying some fine wine! A wonderful experience. Here are some honorable mentions for this entire thread.

Deepsea_dweller / Tom, the founding father of this thread. Thank you for maintaining this wonderful thread and provided us countless beautiful visuals of the island of Hong Kong! There were actually an older thread ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gshocks-wild-lets-see-pictures-some-gs-nature-shots-545867.html ) of similar topic, but it only lasted to 12 pages before it's forgotten. Only because of you and other members' continuous inputs, this thread could lasted this long, and to this many pages. Let's keep on going! Let's make it to 100 pages and more!



Deepsea_dweller said:


>





Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Gripmaster, I don't think any one here went as far up as him in obtaining these photographs. No matter if it's knee deep of snow, or 5000 meters of climb, he could provide us magnificent professional quality photos. A quick check, he hasn't been logging in since March this year, hopefully he's alright and not lost in the mountains.



gripmaster said:


> Range extension.... on 1068m, almost 50cm of snow. And thats just the beginning....
> 
> View attachment 1294451
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294454
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294455





gripmaster said:


> It's winter now - so wherever I go and take the Rangeman, there will be snow!
> But today he went to a new altitude high (1806 m) on a bigger montain with nice view
> and today a spectacular sunset...
> 
> View attachment 1298893
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298894
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298895
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298896
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298897
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298898





gripmaster said:


> I just realized while sorting some photos how stupid it was not to take a G-Shock up to the Top of Mount Fuji last summer... was up there four times but at the time there wasnt yet the altitude challenge, so it didnt even occur to me... Then again we didnt have the Rangeman yet, so there was no altitude measuring.. not with my Mudman and Frogman that I had along in Japan....Next time up, LY Ranger is getting to see the summit, for sure!
> 
> Even more so, how cool would Rangeman have been on top of Kilimanjaro! Man that's a long trip to return just for a Rangeman photo... We'll see... 2014 needs a new Altitude record above the current 1800m, that's clear!
> 
> View attachment 1368384


This older member here, who's a diver (as indicated by his other posts), probably provided the most risk taking wrist shot ever made! Yes, he's been reusing this shot for few years, but still, I doubt many can duplicate that shot with ease. ;-)



dantheengineer said:


> Yeah, I do wheel this one out every now and then. It's the best I got and I just wanted to join in.
> Always enjoy these threads.
> Many great shot's guys!
> 
> View attachment 4428410
> 
> 
> Dan


While I only mentioned three, again it's the contributions of every members past and present that made this thread on going. Thank you!


----------



## stan54

Cheers.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I didnt see that and i was very close to hang the watch into the leaves...
> 
> Since it was very cold (for june) the Dragonfly was probably unable to respond.


I think they lay eggs into the stem of these water plants, so the offsprings can start their lives under water.


----------



## stan54

The red









The yellow (one is the Suunto Vector)









Cheers.


----------



## d2mac

I checked the original photo.
It looks like an empty hull of a grasshopper, see the crack in the middle. 
Thats the reason for not hopping away.





watch_geek2014 said:


> I think they lay eggs into the stem of these water plants, so the offsprings can start their lives under water.


----------



## fitsector

Amazing Pics STAN!


----------



## fitsector

...Slowly loosing the battle against nature... old equipment rests outside the facility rusted.


----------



## fitsector

In the middle of the auto industry bustle... a couple of trees rest in total calm and peace... unnoticed by people prisoner of their concerns....

(picture taken on a sidewalk that communicates a welding building and an assembly plant)


----------



## Knives and Lint

Haven't posted here in a while, I love this thread. Here's the positive 9300GY out in the nature in my area.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Here's some more I've taken over the past few weeks


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> In the middle of the auto industry bustle... a couple of trees rest in total calm and peace... unnoticed by people prisoner of their concerns....
> 
> (picture taken on a sidewalk that communicates a welding building and an assembly plant)
> 
> View attachment 4432858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432882





Knives and Lint said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, I love this thread. Here's the positive 9300GY out in the nature in my area.


Fabulous posts fito and K&L. Massive shots.. Thank you very much. Awesome all the way  enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> I checked the original photo.
> It looks like an empty hull of a grasshopper, see the crack in the middle.
> Thats the reason for not hopping away.


Didn't notice you said "grasshopper" earlier. It's actually not a grasshopper. It's the skin of a dragonfly nymph (scientifically, exuvia) left behind after the adult form of the creature emerged, a processed known as ecdysis. Here's an hour long documentary for dragonflies, watch at your pleasure. The part about the metamorphosis / ecdysis process is at 34:37, you can skip to it with this link: 









Here's a shorter documentary from National Geographic. Portion about ecdysis starts at 5:25,


----------



## d2mac

Cool!

Even those white bands dangling out of the hull are visible on my photo!
Thank you for finding the Explanation! 

I googled around yesterday to find the right grasshopper species! 



watch_geek2014 said:


> Didn't notice you said "grasshopper" earlier. It's actually not a grasshopper. It's the skin of a dragonfly nymph (scientifically, exuvia) left behind after the adult form of the creature emerged, a processed known as ecdysis. Here's an hour long documentary for dragonflies, watch at your pleasure. The part about the metamorphosis / ecdysis process is at 34:37, you can skip to it with this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shorter documentary from National Geographic. Portion about ecdysis starts at 5:25,


----------



## JohnQFord

*Had to introduce the new Rangeman to the beach. On the way down ... my bodyguard 'Thor' kept an iron grip on the watch as the setting sun shone off his fist:








The apt. building behind me is reflected in the crystal:








From above the beach ... at the end of what was a cloudy day ... only a meager few enjoy the sunset:
















Down to the water's edge ... the setting sun reflecting off the water:








A large sun-bleached log provides an excellent perch for photo's:








as the sun continues its descent below the horizon in the background:








& two onlookers enjoy the last vestiges of the sunset:








Beautiful to witness every time !








Have a great tomorrow ! :-!

*


----------



## stan54

Simplicity today.

















I see your previous posts at Hong-Kong, Vancouver, Florida, Mexico and more : amazing pics and fabulous watches....

Cheers.


----------



## fitsector

I was scratching my head looking for an answer, how can I make my shoots looks so clear and "high definition" like many of the masters of this thread... but at the end I came to this theory... maybe just maybe... not everyone is using his phone to take this pictures.... 

..does anybody uses an actual camera to capture this pictures?


----------



## d2mac

fitsector said:


> I was scratching my head looking for an answer, how can I make my shoots looks so clear and "high definition" like many of the masters of this thread... but at the end I came to this theory... maybe just maybe... not everyone is using his phone to take this pictures....
> 
> ..does anybody uses an actual camera to capture this pictures?


----------



## Rocat

I only use a camera. Granted my skill set is not up to par with most of these guys. Then again, my camera is a 6MP point and shoot Olympus from 2006. LOL



fitsector said:


> I was scratching my head looking for an answer, how can I make my shoots looks so clear and "high definition" like many of the masters of this thread... but at the end I came to this theory... maybe just maybe... not everyone is using his phone to take this pictures....
> 
> ..does anybody uses an actual camera to capture this pictures?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

fitsector said:


> I was scratching my head looking for an answer, how can I make my shoots looks so clear and "high definition" like many of the masters of this thread... but at the end I came to this theory... maybe just maybe... not everyone is using his phone to take this pictures....
> 
> ..does anybody uses an actual camera to capture this pictures?


I use both. Device mounted cameras, e.g. from cellphones and tablets, a lot of time are not quality enough, though you could be lucky to have a good one. They suffer when need to be zoomed, digital zoom can not compare to a dedicated zoom lens. They also suffer when you need to make extreme close-up shots. For photographing a small object with fine details, such as a watch, a camera with close-up / macro capability is required. Such as the post just above us from member Stan54, those crystal clear close-up shots magnifying his watches to 5-6x actual size, are most likely taken from a close-up capable camera.

Here's a good read about macro photography.
Getting Started Guide to Close-up Photography

I am no way near a pro. But there's a "trick" even the pro's use: take lots and lots of shots, and choose the best from them. ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


>


Now you're just being old school! ;-) But I too find that the "pixel war" started by digital cameras a little pointless sometimes. A good picture is not about how many trillion, gazillion pixels you can pack! You can have, say a 41 megapixel camera, that gives you 41 mega useless pixels! ;-) If these cameras can not even get the basics (lens, shutter, etc) right, no matter how many pixels they can theoretically produce, they're no good. That's why I always stay with products from companies, who knew how to make a good camera even before the digital age.


----------



## Knives and Lint

watch_geek2014 said:


> I am no way near a pro. But there's a "trick" even the pro's use: take lots and lots of shots, and choose the best from them. ;-)


Good advice. I am nowhere near a pro either, in fact I am quite the novice. Whenever I take a G out to photograph in the wild I end up taking at least 100 shots, sometimes much more. I then go through them and pick the best 5-10, or pick the best one from each setting I photographed. Its sometimes a bit difficult with watches, due to reflections and difficulty reading from certain angles (especially with negative display digitals).

For a camera, I use a Sony RX100 (I think I may have mentioned that earlier in this thread). It is a simple point and shoot, but it is advertised as the compact point and shoot for professionals when they don't have their professional gear with them. I don't know about all that, but I have been quite pleased with the results I get from mine. I'm also lucky enough to have a phone with a fairly decent camera as well (Sony Xperia). However, since the RX100 is so compact, I often keep it with me, and much prefer using it.


----------



## fitsector

Thanks so much guys for this input, my theory was correct, most of this pictures were taken with cameras not with phones, still I´ve seen some amazing shots with phones, but at the end nothing can top a dedicated photography device.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Had to introduce the new Rangeman to the beach. On the way down ... my bodyguard 'Thor' kept an iron grip on the watch as the setting sun shone off his fist:
> View attachment 4438186
> 
> 
> The apt. building behind me is reflected in the crystal:
> View attachment 4438218
> 
> 
> From above the beach ... at the end of what was a cloudy day ... only a meager few enjoy the sunset:
> View attachment 4438226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438266
> 
> 
> Down to the water's edge ... the setting sun reflecting off the water:
> View attachment 4438242
> 
> 
> A large sun-bleached log provides an excellent perch for photo's:
> View attachment 4438322
> 
> 
> as the sun continues its descent below the horizon in the background:
> View attachment 4438354
> 
> 
> & two onlookers enjoy the last vestiges of the sunset:
> View attachment 4438370
> 
> 
> Beautiful to witness every time !
> View attachment 4438386
> 
> 
> Have a great tomorrow ! :-!
> 
> *


Wow    Staggering JohnQ. You're on fire. Thanks for the wonderful shots. Better and better. Enjoy your new Ranger 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Kawei

JohnQFord said:


> *Had to introduce the new Rangeman to the beach. On the way down ... my bodyguard 'Thor' kept an iron grip on the watch as the setting sun shone off his fist:
> 
> *


Awesome pics G! I saw what you did there, with your witty story telling... I was imagining Loki was talking and strolling along the beach.

You forgot the, "Puny humans"... haha...

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow    Staggering JohnQ. You're on fire. Thanks for the wonderful shots. Better and better. *Enjoy your new Ranger*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom ... I am ... and I will ! :-!

Only been doing 'G's since mid-February & didn't decide on collecting all the Rangemen until about mid March ... so this was my first 'real' release. :think:

I wasn't about to miss out ! Gave me a lot better understanding of what to expect in the future. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Thanks Tom ... I am ... and I will ! :-!
> 
> Only been doing 'G's since mid-February & didn't decide on collecting all the Rangemen until about mid March ... so this was my first 'real' release. :think:
> 
> I wasn't about to miss out ! Gave me a lot better understanding of what to expect in the future. :-!:-!:-!


I know exactly how you feel. It's awesome. Enjoy the moment. Well done and thanks again Greg for your wonderful posts 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stan54 said:


> Simplicity today.
> 
> View attachment 4441426
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441474
> 
> 
> I see your previous posts at Hong-Kong, Vancouver, Florida, Mexico and more : amazing pics and fabulous watches....
> 
> Cheers.


Great shots stan54   Thanks for sharing. Yes photos from all over the world. Think we have covered many countries and cities. Loving it 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

...and we hit the 100 pages of this marvelous thread. 
Congrats to Tom. The creator of this wonderful idea.
And many thanks to all contributors for his time and dedication to share a piece of his life and post it as a picture.


----------



## stan54

Cheers.


----------



## fitsector

I was already born when digital watches were the BOM, so still after 30 years I´m not fast reading the time on analog watches, so always my preference has been digital ones, the more little numbers, graphs, indicators and buttons the best for me. but.. I have to accept that this new G shock GPS is growing on me, its absolutely beautiful, and thinking in all those wises moving while in different modes... oh God!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

More to come  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Swimming in a rather muddy lake on a super hot day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Swimming in a rather muddy lake on a super hot day!


Cooling shot d2mac 4 sure   Heard about the heatwave in Germany! Over 40C or so. Stay safe 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Thank you! 

Here at the baltic sea shore we have something less, lets say 35°C.
But swimming in the sea is hard at 17°C water temp..... ;-)



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cooling shot d2mac 4 sure   Heard about the heatwave in Germany! Over 40C or so. Stay safe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Fookus

MTG.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fookus said:


> View attachment 4550138
> 
> 
> MTG.....


Cool Fookus 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> Swimming in a rather muddy lake on a super hot day!


Nice underwater shot! I know it's harder than it looks for you to obtain that shot, probably after multiple tries.


----------



## d2mac

The sun was bright and the watch and camera were just submerged.
I coudnt see anything on the dispay of my poor WR camera and this was the only shot. 
I was surprised that it was good, you cant see the time, though!



watch_geek2014 said:


> Nice underwater shot! I know it's harder than it looks for you to obtain that shot, probably after multiple tries.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here at the baltic sea shore we have something less, lets say 35°C.
> But swimming in the sea is hard at 17°C water temp..... ;-)


...Germany's all-time heat record was shattered Sunday when temperatures climbed to 104.5 degrees Fahrenheit, making it the hottest day in Germany since recordkeeping began in 1881, BNO News reported. The temperature was recorded at a weather station in Kitzingen, which is in the southern state of Bavaria, a meteorologist told the Stuttgarter Nachrichten newspaper...
[ IB Times, Sarah Berger, 5 July 2015 ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Poor bavarians! ;-)
It aleady cooled down today. 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> ...Germany's all-time heat record was shattered Sunday when temperatures climbed to 104.5 degrees Fahrenheit, making it the hottest day in Germany since recordkeeping began in 1881, BNO News reported. The temperature was recorded at a weather station in Kitzingen, which is in the southern state of Bavaria, a meteorologist told the Stuttgarter Nachrichten newspaper...
> [ IB Times, Sarah Berger, 5 July 2015 ]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Fookus

GWX5600 jf








waterproof....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fookus said:


> GWX5600 jf
> View attachment 4578946
> 
> 
> waterproof....


Cooooool Fookus

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kazior

/postimg.org/image/57dkwip9h/full/]







[/url]


----------



## fitsector

^^^ Amazing pics!


----------



## batman1345

kazior said:


> /postimg.org/image/57dkwip9h/full/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Ouaou!!!  amazing photos!!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The Bay Trail's a bicycler's dream come true, you can ride for miles along the water! Very beautiful area.

































Free watch for anyone go by. LOL ;-)








Here's mandatory Tree Shot!


----------



## stan54

For soon...

















Cheers.


----------



## ShoRtieEX1

G-9300-full-hd by Łukasz, on Flickr


----------



## Pachoe

Beautiful Pic Shortie!! Thank you for sharing!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac

The Crop is dry, the harvest is near.
So the summer is fading already.......


----------



## stan54

A two-days foot trip with bivouac, 12&13 July. Mont Sainte Odile, Alsace, France.
I took the camera this once but forgot the Rangeman.

Part I.









































The GPW-1000-1B is an exceptional watch.

Cheers.


----------



## stan54

A two-days foot trip with bivouac, 12&13 July. Mont Sainte Odile, Alsace, France.

Part II.


























Cheers.


----------



## fitsector

outstanding pics everyone! Love this thread


----------



## stan54

A two-days foot trip with bivouac, 12&13 July. Mont Sainte Odile, Alsace, France.

Part III - The bivouac.

Evening :


























Morning (_am Morgen früh_) :









Just before leaving the camp :









Cheers.


----------



## stan54

A two-days foot trip with bivouac, 12&13 July. Mont Sainte Odile, Alsace, France.

Part IV.










































Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stan54 said:


> A two-days foot trip with bivouac, 12&13 July. Mont Sainte Odile, Alsace, France.
> 
> Part III - The bivouac.
> 
> Evening :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633738
> 
> 
> Morning (_am Morgen früh_) :
> 
> View attachment 4633786
> 
> 
> Just before leaving the camp :
> 
> View attachment 4633802
> 
> 
> Cheers.





stan54 said:


> A two-days foot trip with bivouac, 12&13 July. Mont Sainte Odile, Alsace, France.
> 
> Part IV.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634202
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Super duper nice stan54. Awesome and big thank you for sharing with us. Wonderful posts. Enjoy your trip 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

Amazing foot trip Stan! I miss doing this. 
great pictures!!!


----------



## stan54

Thanks 









Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 4664202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664266


Excellent Greg   Thanks 4 sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ShoRtieEX1

GW-9400-FullHD by Łukasz, on Flickr
GW-9400-FullHD1 by Łukasz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnQFord

ShoRtieEX1 said:


> GW-9400-FullHD by Łukasz, on Flickr
> GW-9400-FullHD1 by Łukasz, on Flickr


No offense ShorTie ... but you cropped the 'Nature' right out of the picture ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wow Tom!! Awesome yellow theme!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Wow Tom!! Awesome yellow theme!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


 thank you Pachoe  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Here are some more of the Bay Trail.









Sometimes, we do forget we took some photos at the same place before, especially with multiple cameras. ;-) The following are taken a month ago on the same week as my Golden Gate photos ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-g-shock-nature-878485-95.html#post17287314 ). I was probably too excited about the Golden Gate and forgot about these.

























In the haste of excitement, I forgot to set the correct time zone on the watch. No way it's this bright at 9:51pm! ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The Pacific coast along California is a magnificent natural wonder. No words can describe the beauty and no picture can reflect the true nature. All thanks to 650 miles of coastal highway, an engineering marvel, the coast is easily accessible. The following is just 1 spot out of many.

















Finally a true G in the nature. ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

A different angle, same beach.









And then... I got this complete privilege to witness a full beautiful sunset. I was beyond thrilled.
























The Sun suddenly dropped out of the clouds... a big red orb!
























Few minutes later, it "sunk" completely below the horizon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

watch_geek2014 said:


> The Pacific coast along California is a magnificent natural wonder. No words can describe the beauty and no picture can reflect the true nature. All thanks to 650 miles of coastal highway, an engineering marvel, the coast is easily accessible. The following is just 1 spot out of many.
> 
> View attachment 4689034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689042
> 
> 
> Finally a true G in the nature. ;-)
> View attachment 4689050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689074
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689090


Stunning shots   Thanks 4 sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## gotshocked

just been very busy lately. But here is a pic I snapped while in Nigeria


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

gotshocked said:


> just been very busy lately. But here is a pic I snapped while in Nigeria
> View attachment 4693394
> 
> View attachment 4693330


While I don't know any background of that statue, just by looking at his eyes, his face and his body, seems already telling part of the story and in such a way touches feelings. I am sure when he's alive, he would love to have a watch like that and probably would be very curious about it. But he would love more if he had the food to nourish his body.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Here are some more of the Pacific Coast.

As you can see, I was literally on the edge of a near vertical cliff.
















Camera can be pretty poor in depth perception. You can put it in better perspective by observing the size of the person who happened to be on the beach.








Obviously with the instrument on my wrist, I can tell a bit more accurately. It says 290ft, but it's actually overestimated. Map reference says this particular spot is about 260.5ft (79.4m). Nearly 80 meters of drop to the bottom. If I slipped, most likely it would kill me. ;-)
























Testing my zoom lens, that's the furthest point from the last picture. Looks like there are some private houses there right next to the ocean, pretty luxurious! ;-)








The Santa Cruz mountain range was formed by the forces of the San Andreas Fault. It bisects the San Francisco peninsula into the eastern (Bay) portion and the western (Pacific) portion. There are substantial differences in climate, vegetation and animal species due to the separation.









Look, I found beetle near the cliff! I will name it Cliff Beetle. ;-) Well, I might look up the actual species when I got time.








These type of plants are all over the place. Not all plants can withstand the constant salt sprays from the ocean.








There are lots of pelicans and other bird species here.
















Coastline on the other side (North).








There's a little beach down below. Looks like pretty strong currents and some swirling effects. Definitely not a place for swimming. ;-)








Where I was on top of. You can see 3 tourists up there, which help put it to better perspective of the height. There's a WWII era bunker up there, which some punk kids defaced with graffiti. That's why I didn't bother to take a picture of it closer.


----------



## Fookus

gx56 in nature...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

For those of you who travel for work, you probably know that usually there's very little time for checking what's out there. That's why you see majority of my nature shots were made after work and before sun down. The sunset time is crucial for my trips, because I want to be venturing when there's still light. Obviously, I also need sunlight for good photos as well. ;-) I found the sunrise / sunset time on my Protrek pretty accurate and almost the same as looking up the info online.

I attempted at one point to do a trip before sunrise. But the fact that I have to come back and make it to work before rush hours, makes it even more difficult. The traffic after work isn't any better either, so depends on the location / distance where I want to go, I may only have a small time window to get there, take photos, and preferably come back when there's still some light. The trip to the coast where I saw the sundown (see my 2nd previous post https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-g-shock-nature-878485-104.html#post18218058 ), while very exhilarating, I ended up driving in pitch darkness in twisty mountain roads coming back. Gladly it was a clear night, a little bit of high beam helped me see the curves without problem.

Not so lucky for my trip / attempt to go back to the Marin Headland last week. I was trying to reach the Bolinas Lagoon. Traffic delays, plus I got lost a bit, plus the unpredictable weather near the coastline, I ended up aborting the mission only few miles away from the destination. First I lost crucial 20 to 25 minutes missing an exit in the freeway, and turned back using a longer way. While the weather's fine inland, next I found myself heading into a dense fog toward the coast. Below is the only picture I took that night, you can see Mount Tamalpais and a very dense fog around it. I continued on into the mountain. As I went higher up, it got darker and started to rain a bit. The fog was so thick, I could see no more than 20ft (6m) ahead. It's ok if it's a straight road, but the road's extremely twisty and there could be a steep cliff on the side (which I couldn't see). While I could still make it there, I was concerning about my way back. So I stopped and turned back. I went checkout the Golden Gate again, but I couldn't see it while it's right in front of me! So the decision was right, because even if I made it, I could probably see nothing.









So why was I trying to see Bolinas? I will explain later. So, I went to the Mussel Rock the following day. Watch showed 215ft, while I was overlooking the rock, but it's actually 192ft (58.5m) for that spot. 
















Some marine birds are living on it.








Coastline to the south of the rock.








Coastline to the north of the rock.








So what's the significance of this ugly piece of rock? Not only poop all over by birds, but also further defaced by some man made structures on top (probably left over of some WWII / Cold War military installation). ;-) It's also the site of a controversial landfill (closed) and an existing waste transfer station. Well, it's significant because it's right around where the San Andreas Fault is. The Fault leaves land and head into the water just north of the Mussel Rock then back onto land in Bolinas Lagoon. My picture below shows its approximate location.






[1]

The San Andreas Fault spans nearly the entire longitudinal length of the state of California, from Salton Sea in the south to Cape Mendocino in the north. It leaves the land into the water for the 1st time coming from south, at Mussel Rock Park, Daly City. It will then back into land then into water again, back and forth for a few times as it continues its northern journey. It is where the Pacific Plate meets the North American Plate, and the contributing factor to majority of the seismic activities in California.








For most of its length you can't really see it, though you can see some geological evidence of its presents. In the San Francisco peninsula, it cuts across the eastern valley of the Santa Cruz mountain. Here's a picture of me standing basically on top of it near the Crystal Springs.






[2]

One of the recent flights I took happened to fly closely above the fault. Here are some aerial shots I took.






[2]

Near Soda Lake at the remote Carrizo Plain is where the fault is most prominent and visible. You can see some of it even at 30,000ft, if you know where to look. 






[3]







[3]

I am aware that there's a bogus movie recently about the fault. ;-) Don't believe what you see based on a movie. Go read about it and see it for yourself, what's the real San Andreas.

For this my bucket list item has realized: standing on top of the San Andreas Fault, completed. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice watch_geek2014 and Fookus  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

After closer inspection of the map, the fault line I drew for my photo near Mussel Rock was off a bit. The fault actually coming down from the hill further back, around directly east where I was standing. Since the fault is not a thin line, but a strip of land, I was essentially standing on top of the fault there as well.

















Yes, there are rows of houses there right at the fault and near a cliff (canyon). I was just standing there for couple of minutes, these people actually live right on top of it everyday! The guy (I think an Aussy) in the video below summarized better than I can. I also had the same observation for the roughness of the car park.


----------



## stan54

Hello,

Some pics of different G-Shocks.

GPW-1000 :









































The Rangeman :









Cheers.


----------



## stan54

G-7900a-4 Rescue & GDF-100-4 :









Mudman G(w)-9000 :









Suunto Vector & X6 :









G-100 :









Cheers.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Sea level or mountain top ... looks like a beautiful day. 
















Told 'em to take 'er out for a 'shakedown' cruise. 








Maybe get some gas while they're at it. :-!








Didn't take 'em long to get underway.
















Time was passing by.








Told 'em to watch out for the seaplanes.








"Sure" ... they replied!
















Time ... nothing but time ...








& time for one last little game of 'chicken' with a seaplane ?








Maybe time to 'downsize' ?
















Or maybe just a couple of minutes to dream ? :think::think: 








Have a dream weekend everyone ! :-!:-!:-!

*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Sea level or mountain top ... looks like a beautiful day.
> View attachment 4751818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751826
> 
> 
> Told 'em to take 'er out for a 'shakedown' cruise.
> View attachment 4751874
> 
> 
> Maybe get some gas while they're at it. :-!
> View attachment 4751914
> 
> 
> Didn't take 'em long to get underway.
> View attachment 4751946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751954
> 
> 
> Time was passing by.
> View attachment 4751970
> 
> 
> Told 'em to watch out for the seaplanes.
> View attachment 4751978
> 
> 
> "Sure" ... they replied!
> View attachment 4751986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751994
> 
> 
> Time ... nothing but time ...
> View attachment 4752034
> 
> 
> & time for one last little game of 'chicken' with a seaplane ?
> View attachment 4752042
> 
> 
> Maybe time to 'downsize' ?
> View attachment 4752050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752058
> 
> 
> Or maybe just a couple of minutes to dream ? :think::think:
> View attachment 4752090
> 
> 
> Have a dream weekend everyone ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> *


Awesome awesome Greg. Very well done. Gotta PM Yankeexpress.  ;-) Thats his passion. He will be absolutely thrilled! There're really some serious yachts out there. Great scenery. Enjoy this beautiful day. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Rocat

All this just confirms what I already knew. Californians are just plain nuts.

"Hey look, two of the Earths tectonic plates smash together right here! Cool! Let's build a town right on top of it."

At least on the East coast we can see when a hurricane is coming.



watch_geek2014 said:


> After closer inspection of the map, the fault line I drew for my photo near Mussel Rock was off a bit. The fault actually coming down from the hill further back, around directly east where I was standing. Since the fault is not a thin line, but a strip of land, I was essentially standing on top of the fault there as well.
> 
> View attachment 4713018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713026
> 
> 
> Yes, there are rows of houses there right at the fault and near a cliff (canyon). I was just standing there for couple of minutes, these people actually live right on top of it everyday! The guy (I think an Aussy) in the video below summarized better than I can. I also had the same observation for the roughness of the car park.


----------



## Rocat

Kind of makes me wonder (day dream really) what the owners of these yachts do for a living.

Very nice shots JQF



JohnQFord said:


> *Sea level or mountain top ... looks like a beautiful day.
> View attachment 4751818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751826
> 
> 
> Told 'em to take 'er out for a 'shakedown' cruise.
> View attachment 4751874
> 
> 
> Maybe get some gas while they're at it. :-!
> View attachment 4751914
> 
> 
> Didn't take 'em long to get underway.
> View attachment 4751946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751954
> 
> 
> Time was passing by.
> View attachment 4751970
> 
> 
> Told 'em to watch out for the seaplanes.
> View attachment 4751978
> 
> 
> "Sure" ... they replied!
> View attachment 4751986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751994
> 
> 
> Time ... nothing but time ...
> View attachment 4752034
> 
> 
> & time for one last little game of 'chicken' with a seaplane ?
> View attachment 4752042
> 
> 
> Maybe time to 'downsize' ?
> View attachment 4752050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752058
> 
> 
> Or maybe just a couple of minutes to dream ? :think::think:
> View attachment 4752090
> 
> 
> Have a dream weekend everyone ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> *


----------



## JohnQFord

Rocat said:


> Kind of makes me wonder (day dream really) what the owners of these yachts do for a living.
> Very nice shots JQF


Thanks Rocat.

The biggest ones are most certainly 'corporately owned' & subsidized by the average taxpayer thru tax write-offs to the owner. It's just amazing how many there are ... & how infrequently they're actually used. :think:

You've got a capital asset in the $2,000,000 range sitting there doing nothing for 50 weeks of the year ... probably ... it's depreciating & you're paying moorage/slippage/maintenance fees that equal rent for a luxury apartment. o|

It was unusual to catch one getting underway. Since I'm usually trying to get more interesting backdrops for my G-Shock pic's, I always wonder about fuel costs & how far the vessel would get on the cost of an average JDM Rangeman.

Probably just the 25-30 minutes it takes to get to open water from this harbour. Doubt they're thinking "Gee ... should I get a new G-Shock? ... or go for a spin?" though! :-d

Let's face it ... this marina is miniscule compared to the size of those as you progress south along the west coast & the south-east U.S. coast ... as well as the size of the yachts! :think:

We do have a billionaire's 150 ft yacht here somewhere ... crew of 28, etc. Moors it in the Bahamas in the winter. Actually saw it ... & amazingly ... its 'twin' [owned by a U.S. billionaire] moored

side-by-side in the Bahamas a very long time ago. The 'life' we'll never know eh???


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> All this just confirms what I already knew. Californians are just plain nuts.
> 
> "Hey look, two of the Earths tectonic plates smash together right here! Cool! Let's build a town right on top of it."
> 
> At least on the East coast we can see when a hurricane is coming.


LOL, no kidding! ;-)

But, really living 1 foot from the fault or 50 miles away probably makes little difference, because there are also dozen other "minor" faults all around. No one knows where it's going to hit next. Also keep in mind that usually it's not the earthquake that kill us directly, but the structures we built! That's why the Ohlone Indians, who used to live around the fault for a long time, were smart enough to adapt to be living in huts which upon collapse wouldn't hurt them. Of course we're so much smarter now to build million ton modern structures, that could flatten us like pancakes! ;-)

Furthermore, the San Andreas is a strike-slipe fault, with the Pacific Plate moving north and the North American Plate moving south. It could move even without an earthquake, because the minerals underneath are slippery enough. I hope it's just God's way of moving LA closer to San Francisco, so people don't need to drive that far. ;-) There are some predictions that thousands of years from now, the 2 cities will be right next to each other! Same time Mexico will move further north into California, so border control may be a bit tougher at that time. Ha, ha, ha ;-)


----------



## d2mac

Watching the crop grow from a traffic jam. 
During the summer many visitors are on the baltic sea shore.
A temporary traffic light on a constructruion site next village and some vacational traffic and now we have a 
real traffic jam in our countyside!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> Watching the crop grow from a traffic jam.
> During the summer many visitors are on the baltic sea shore.
> A temporary traffic light on a constructruion site next village and some vacational traffic and now we have a
> real traffic jam in our countyside!


Well, at lest it's a relaxing view! ;-)


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Sandy Summer


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Watching the crop grow from a traffic jam.
> During the summer many visitors are on the baltic sea shore.
> A temporary traffic light on a constructruion site next village and some vacational traffic and now we have a
> real traffic jam in our countyside!





FJay Iceberg White said:


> Sandy Summer


Absolutely stunning. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*Mondays are a 'departure day' for some of the fortunate:








Some are up & away to Victoria [on Vancouver Island] or Whistler [in the mountains]:







*[not an easy shot to get]*

A thousand or more will be 'Off to Alaska' around 5:00p.m.:








These lucky souls are probably returning from a weekend cruise up the coast of BC to secret & secluded coves along the way: 








I'll just keep an eye on things with my GFR Rangeman ... while they're gone: :-!







*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wow!! Fantastic pics Tom!!! Crispy stones and Orange beauty

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Wow!! Fantastic pics Tom!!! Crispy stones and Orange beauty
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you very much Pachoe   Glad you like it

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## DBeans27

Taken on a fishing trip to Bennet Springs in Missouri a couple months ago. Time to fish?





















Then does the wild blue yonder count as nature?









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

DBeans27 said:


> View attachment 4832233


That G matches the color of the fish. LOL ;-) Nice photos!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 

















[ theme: magazine bloom no. 13 page 130 ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## elektrische

DW6900SD


----------



## JohnQFord

elektrische said:


> View attachment 4857353
> DW6900SD


Welcome to the forum. 

Great pic's ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Pachoe

MIRB Riseman

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> MIRB Riseman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow. Beautiful Pachoe. Lovely shots. The MIRB Riseman is such a cool G. Really like the entire range. Should get 2,3 more  Enjoy and thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Married Man




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## DBeans27

GW-2310FB out on the Mississippi below the dam at Hannibal, MO. Little buddy fell asleep. Dodging the headbutting Asian Carp wore him out.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Loo0oon

Manmade nature, an afternoon spent by the pool 

*pardon my tiny wrist please!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Loo0oon said:


> View attachment 4894674
> 
> Manmade nature, an afternoon spent by the pool
> 
> *pardon my tiny wrist please!


Gotta say perfect match 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

DBeans27 said:


> GW-2310FB out on the Mississippi below the dam at Hannibal, MO. Little buddy fell asleep. Dodging the headbutting Asian Carp wore him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Super duper cool DBeans27. Mississippi and your great shots reminding me a bit of the old Tom Sawyer movies  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Summer summer!


----------



## JohnQFord

*Had to mail a watch on Thursday from the nearest U.S. Post Office. Not far from there is a great little driftwood beach park ... great for watch pic's.

A local trawler showed up at the same time & cast it's wide net for for the afternoon catch:

































































































On the horizon to the north ... a large BC Ferries car ferry headed to Victoria on Vancouver Island:









*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Staggering JohnQ  Wow  You got a great vision! Love every single shot and of course the Froggy. Thanks for your time and great effort. Super cool post


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

I got to double that.
Great pics. Love it!


----------



## JohnQFord

*Time to go down to the Sea again Billy *! [or, in this case, the Marina] 

















*You can take the harbour tour:








You can live there, humbly:








You can dream of sailing away:








or of a local billionaire's life:







apparently drives a sh#tbox on land ... not so on the water

or simply being part of 'Billionaires' Row':
















Maybe it's time








to 'gas up':








or just time








to fly away:
















Have a great weekend ! :-!:-!:-!


*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Again a cracking post Greg    Happy weekend to you. Saved a couple of your images. So good  Thanks for your fine support and thanks to all participants. Fabulous shots all the way. This is getting better and better. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

JohnQFord said:


> *Time to go down to the Sea again Billy *! [or, in this case, the Marina]
> *
> to 'gas up':
> View attachment 4926585
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful photos, John Q.! Gotta love that gas station in the middle of the water. I have not seen anything like that in the States.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Pictures from my thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/two-weeks-southern-france-one-king-pic-heavy-2215674.html

















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice Piowa. Thanks for your great photos


----------



## krazyjoe66

[/URL]


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

When I was sorting my photos for my San Andreas Fault post ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-g-shock-nature-878485-105.html#post18250698 ), I found an old SD card in the camera case. Turned out to be photos I took in Hawaii few years back. For the last few weeks, I was pondering whether I should post these, since they're not current photos and was before my new found watch obsession. ;-) In fact, as I remembered I was wearing my former work-horse, a Timex Expedition digital compass watch (T42681). Unfortunately, no wrist shot at all in any of the photos.

But the photos are nothing short of spectacular, so what the heck, here they are.

What you're seeing in the photo below was a town in Hawaii (Big Island) overran by lava flow. The lava destroyed most things in its path, all there remained were some damaged houses (probably burnt to charcoal inside). Luckily, due to the slow rate of the lava flow, the people there were evacuated.








The lava was no longer hot, but nothing grew besides grass, fern, and coconuts. Well I think someone took the coconuts there, so they could grow. ;-)
















Some local canines were wandering on the cold lava.








Not far from the flow, yes, a black sand (and rocks) beach, very rough water that day.
















Yes, that's an active volcano up on the mountain. Most of the volcanoes there were flat (around the perimeter), so they were mostly hidden in a distance. 
















Here's the same volcano earlier this year, it's once again very active. Source: Current Conditions - Hawai'i Volcanoes National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## d2mac

Great Pics!. I really like the growing palm tree from the coconut!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow. Really amazing & spectacular pics watch_geek2014! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hnuusku

Kayaking in Helsinki with my reliable GD-350.

-hnuusku


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

hnuusku said:


> Kayaking in Helsinki with my reliable GD-350.
> 
> -hnuusku


Wow that's nice. Summer shots from Helsinki. Nicely done @hnuusku! Thanks 4 sharing :-(

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## volgofmr

Humble contribution at the countryside today....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

volgofmr said:


> Humble contribution at the countryside today....
> View attachment 5010937


Great shot !

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## volgofmr

A G-Shock in the nature ? Obviously....!







GW-9300 in the river, of course.


----------



## Fookus

and gwx and gx in the drink...

















under water world!


----------



## d2mac

Some kitsch value:
- sea
- beach
- lighthouse
- sailing boat
- seagull


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> Some kitsch value:
> - sea
> - beach
> - lighthouse
> - sailing boat
> - seagull


Any closer, the watch's in danger of being pooped on by the seagull! XD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Some kitsch value:
> - sea
> - beach
> - lighthouse
> - sailing boat
> - seagull


F a b u l o u s @d2mac.  Life can be so beautiful. You can't ask for much more  Thanks 4 sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

I had more concerns that the seagull will pick it up an fly away.
Those touristic-hardened seagulls trying to pick up everything on the beach that looks eatable. :-D



watch_geek2014 said:


> Any closer, the watch's in danger of being pooped on by the seagull! XD


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

went for a drive back to my little home town a few weeks back, the highway runs through some mountainous rainforests so i decided to stop and take a couple quick snaps 



















literally caught the sun as it was setting, 2 frames later it was gone









town has grown a bit but unsurprisingly still pretty much the same ol sleepy place. cant say i miss it at all, i was def. never meant for country living


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Urban nature 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## domoon

Took the Ranger on a trip to visit some nice waterfall last saturday. Was too busy enjoying the scene that i almost forgot taking a picture of it LOL

























Carpatakled


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

soulbridgemedia said:


> went for a drive back to my little home town a few weeks back, the highway runs through some mountainous rainforests so i decided to stop and take a couple quick snaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally caught the sun as it was setting, 2 frames later it was gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> town has grown a bit but unsurprisingly still pretty much the same ol sleepy place. cant say i miss it at all, i was def. never meant for country living





domoon said:


> Took the Ranger on a trip to visit some nice waterfall last saturday. Was too busy enjoying the scene that i almost forgot taking a picture of it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpatakled


Great to see you here SBM  Very nice shots. Sunsets are one of my fave themes  Cool post @domoon. Love the waterfall shots. Thanks to both of you


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great to see you here SBM  Very nice shots. Sunsets are one of my fave themes  Cool post @domoon. Love the waterfall shots. Thanks to both of you


being a photographer it was only a matter of time even tho i dont shoot much landscape/nature stuff but i do have a few more i'll up when i get to them


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Rainy day for a diver


----------



## kmbijit

Not really the kind of nature that G's were designed for!!! :-d


----------



## Mira Vevoda

BW of my two G.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Rainy day for a diver


Super cool FJay  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rybak




----------



## Knives and Lint

Beautiful shots guys!.. I Haven't posted here since June so I figured I'd post some of my outdoor shots from the rest of the summer

We'll start at the beach


----------



## Knives and Lint

And one of our other favorite outdoor play spots













Notice how much the above mushroom has changed since my visit to the same spot in June


----------



## d2mac

Nature claims back old harbour concrete. 
Thinking about the decay of human remains with support of dutch beer after the trip. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> And one of our other favorite outdoor play spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how much the above mushroom has changed since my visit to the same spot in June





d2mac said:


> Nature claims back old harbour concrete.
> Thinking about the decay of human remains with support of dutch beer after the trip. ;-)


Wow so nice gents . Gotta keep up with you guys  Hopefully sometimes this week  Dutch beer in Northern Germany. Pretty cool d2mac. Great shots K&L as well. Stunning! Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

fcasoli said:


> Phone: Galaxy Note 4
> Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The Moon is part of our nature, it's why we have tides. Here I am combining Joakim's Aug 1st, 2015 moon shot from Sweden and my Aug 30th, 2015 shot from US. (Click on quote link for the original post.)



Joakim Agren said:


> View attachment 4854529





watch_geek2014 said:


> View attachment 5176810


His was taken with a 18X zoom Casio EX-ZR850, while mine was taken with a 12x zoom Kodak Z812 with manual settings. For sharpness, his photo is clearly better. Here are the same photos with labels added for the major landmarks on the moon.

















Since we are both on the Northern Hemisphere, his photo was likely taken not long after moonrise (Mare Crisium near top), while mine was taken close to moonset (Mare Crisium near bottom).


----------



## greg1491

A rare opportunity this morning to capture a photo of a family of deer in my backyard. I see a lot of wildlife here as I am very close to the Pisgah national forest but rarely a whole family unit nor do they usually pose long enough for me to actually get my camera. I took these photos through the glass of my backdoor but they still heard the shutter on my canon and were gone. 

They are licking a salt block I put out for them. Amazingly all different kinds of animals feed on the salt blocks I put out, not just the deer. I even see birds pecking at them.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful wonderful shots Greg  and what a great Sunday start. Beautiful! They're so shy and as you said, almost impossible catching them with the camera. Bg thanks for sharing  and of course a fabulous square as well. Have a great Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Leisure train ride through the northern german countyside.
Great landscapes and abandoned and lovely places beside the tracks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow beautiful countryside & beautiful shots d2mac. Looks so idyllic. I would assume it's not too far from Lübeck. Where have you been riding ?










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow beautiful countryside & beautiful shots d2mac. Looks so idyllic. I would assume it's not too far from Lübeck. Where have you been riding ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you! 

From Wismar to Rostock:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Thank you!
> 
> From Wismar to Rostock:


Oh I see. Direction more to the east. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fookus

casionista & G_In_Nature


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Mudman "hanging out in nature"


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Mudman "hanging out in nature"


Stunning Greg    Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Trip to Schweriner See (Lake Schwerin).
Had some nice clouds to play with!  (dramatisationed content)


----------



## cheers4gears

DW-5600BB on a hike in Yellowstone National Park this past weekend.


----------



## greg1491

d2mac said:


> Trip to Schweriner See (Lake Schwerin).
> Had some nice clouds to play with!  (dramatisationed content)


Great shots d2mac. Whatever effects you used worked nicely. A couple shots look like film instead of digital.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pure awesomeness d2mac. Thank for sharing  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Thanks for the compliments! 

BTW: Greg, you photos are so crisp and well color balanced- a big inspiration for me! 

At some motives the HDR mode of my camrea is working well.
In the best case the darker part of the pic brighten up and the contrast all over the picture is right.
But thats not the norm for the rather "dumb" camera algorithm. Trial and error. 
Since im to lazy to photoshop i have to use what comes out of my cam. ;-)

Same motive with HDR and standard (color saturation high) mode:






greg1491 said:


> Great shots d2mac. Whatever effects you used worked nicely. A couple shots look like film instead of digital.


----------



## Fookus

This MTG feels at home 'into the Nature..'

but also feels at home 'into the Office...'


----------



## greg1491

d2mac said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> BTW: Greg, you photos are so crisp and well color balanced- a big inspiration for me!
> 
> At some motives the HDR mode of my camrea is working well.
> In the best case the darker part of the pic brighten up and the contrast all over the picture is right.
> But thats not the norm for the rather "dumb" camera algorithm. Trial and error.
> Since im to lazy to photoshop i have to use what comes out of my cam. ;-)
> 
> Same motive with HDR and standard (color saturation high) mode:


Thanks d2mac.

I do a lot of trial and error too. I delete many more pics than I keep but I love the flexibilty and possibilities with digital cameras.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Nice day outside yesterday with my DW6600.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Nice day outside yesterday with my DW6600.


Loving it. You're on a roll Greg. So many great shots  Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shot TradeKraft 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot TradeKraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Special edition, special watch, to be saved, not used  
But the time is not synchronized with atomic station, why not?

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster & Rangeman


----------



## TradeKraft

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot TradeKraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks!


----------



## greg1491

Very nice fall day today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Very nice fall day today.


So beautiful Greg  Stunning

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

My vacations are ending in the best way possible with my Camo Rangeman visiting the magnificent Grand Canyon

first stop from Vegas, Hoover Dam









Lake Mead:
















Grand Canyon 









































































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5600


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> My vacations are ending in the best way possible with my Camo Rangeman visiting the magnificent Grand Canyon
> 
> first stop from Vegas, Hoover Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Mead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


A b s o l u t e l y stunning Pachoe. Breathtaking photos! Massive thanks for posting here 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## babola




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Phone: Galaxy Note 4
> Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5600





babola said:


> View attachment 5492202


Very nice gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Autumn evening on the Baltic Sea shore:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Autumn evening on the Baltic Sea shore:


Super nice shots d2mac. The autumn has arrived in Germany. Looks really rough and windy out here. It's a bit Theodor Storm's ( The Rider on the White Horse ) atmosphere  Love the beach chair, great colour theme. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## naw32

My mudman hehe...


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Looking for deer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Different side of Hong Kong 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Different side of Hong Kong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome perspective Tom. And great view of Hong Kong from a different angle.


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Different side of Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Love this Pic Tom!!!!! absolutely professional!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome perspective Tom. And great view of Hong Kong from a different angle.





Pachoe said:


> Love this Pic Tom!!!!! absolutely professional!!!!


Thank you Greg and Pachoe. Glad you like it. It's one of my favourite spots on HK Island. A true holiday feeling just a short distance away from the busy City 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Overlooking hazy Hong Kong Island

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Phone: Galaxy Note 4
> Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


Nice fcasoli  Thanks for posting!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

naw32 said:


> My mudman hehe...
> View attachment 5589817


Welcome to the forum *naw32* ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more  Overlooking Tai Tam Reservoir


----------



## ShoRtieEX1

GW-9400 by Łukasz, on Flickr
GW-9200 by Łukasz, on Flickr
G-9300 by Łukasz, on Flickr
G-9300 by Łukasz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice ShoRtieEX1  Great shots


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

On my rooftop 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> On my rooftop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you sooo much for this Tom!!!! Great uplifting beautiful shots 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> On my rooftop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Great rooftop photo with the spider plant Tom.

I'll add a photo taken on my back porch with a pumpkin. 

There are always nature photo ops close by if we look for them on days when time doesnt allow going far from home.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Thank you sooo much for this Tom!!!! Great uplifting beautiful shots
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you very much Pachoe   Very happy that you like it. It's nature within walking distance and not even leaving the house 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great rooftop photo with the spider plant Tom.
> 
> I'll add a photo taken on my back porch with a pumpkin.
> 
> There are always nature photo ops close by if we look for them on days when time doesnt allow going far from home.


Thanks a lot Greg. What a shot. Just saw it on WRUW  You're so fortunate living in such beautiful surroundings  Enjoy and happy you like my Sunday afternoon shots 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

greg1491 said:


> I'll add a photo taken on my back porch with a pumpkin.
> 
> There are always nature photo ops close by if we look for them on days when time doesnt allow going far from home.


Let me guess Greg, that's a G9000-1 Mudman with a GW9010 bezel, correct? ;-)


----------



## babola

Some beautiful shots guys...keep them coming!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

babola said:


> Some beautiful shots guys...keep them coming!
> 
> View attachment 5655913


Fine shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ky3mikael

Hunting

Sorry for the picture *I have now been reading the forums rules*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Beautiful Tom!!!! thank you sooo much for sharing.


----------



## greg1491

watch_geek2014 said:


> Let me guess Greg, that's a G9000-1 Mudman with a GW9010 bezel, correct? ;-)


Yes it is. I like this bezel and button covers much better.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Beautiful Tom!!!! thank you sooo much for sharing.


Thanks a lot Pachoe  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## DBeans27

Hiked Pinnacle Mountain west of Little Rock today. Eastern face, lots of bouldering. Had to have the best with me.

































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## AlxEllis

*Sets up his camera and films*

Here we have a rare sight...a wild G-Shock in its natural habitat. The G is an excellent predator with an armoured shell that surrounds it from the elements.

In case of an emergency escape from G-Hunters the G can fling itself into the water and survive due to its ability to endure extreme depths, due to its armour the G can even throw itself from high trees into frozen snow or hard rocky surfaces and survive while hiding from predators, with its solar cell and low power mode it can hibernate for months without needing to expose itself in order to recharge.

The G-Shock is a well equipped creation that can handle any situation without fear!


----------



## scufutz

GX56-4dr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots ciomaga_stefan  Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## scufutz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

I see we are in the leaf today I'm on...:-d





b-):-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

scufutz said:


> View attachment 5732026
> View attachment 5732042
> View attachment 5732050
> View attachment 5732058
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





Joakim Agren said:


> I see we are in the leaf today I'm on...:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-):-!


Super cool scufutz and Joakim 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

scufutz said:


> View attachment 5732058


Is that a Mango tree?


----------



## scufutz

watch_geek2014 said:


> Is that a Mango tree?


Mango ? Its an Olive tree !!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Kobe on the Rocks, Kobe on the Leaf... kobe on nature is so amazing!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## casieko

Watch in nature looks really good instead of wrist.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[ Older shots ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## HaveFaith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casieko

Above pic is not nature. Please read the title.


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> View attachment 5735234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5735242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5735250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5735258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5735434
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Awesome photos Piowa. Thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Half nature -)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Half nature -)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Papa Smurf always on Nature; beautiful Pic Tom!!! Luv'ya Blue 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Papa Smurf always on Nature; beautiful Pic Tom!!! Luv'ya Blue
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


   Thanks a lot Pachoe  Loving it too

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

DW6600 hanging out in nature.


----------



## NotSure

This is the best thread ever


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> DW6600 hanging out in nature.





NotSure said:


> This is the best thread ever


So so nice and beautiful Greg & NotSure. Thanks for the wonderful shots   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

casieko said:


> Above pic is not nature. Please read the title.


You could really go back thru the whole thread & make similar observations.

You could *go nuts* on the WRUW thread with non-Casio watch posts ... *BUT* it's really all about participation more so than total compliance.


----------



## greg1491

GW4000 hanging out in the fall colors.

After this weekend the leaves will start falling fast here and winter will soon be here.


----------



## fcasoli

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> GW4000 hanging out in the fall colors.
> 
> After this weekend the leaves will start falling fast here and winter will soon be here.





fcasoli said:


> Phone: Galaxy Note 4
> Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


Great shots Greg & fcasoli. Autumn has arrived. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## babola

Mudmaster on last weekend's MTB trip


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Joakim Agren

My Blue King enjoying a ever green bed...



b-)


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Beautiful Pic Tom!!! Very uplifting; Thank you for it

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Beautiful Pic Tom!!! Very uplifting; Thank you for it
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you very much Pachoe 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

A couple of G's in the wild.


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## scufutz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> A couple of G's in the wild.





bbsrailfan said:


> View attachment 5836482





scufutz said:


> View attachment 5837794
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Very very nice Greg, bbsrailfan & scufutz  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*And then ... the rain came:
















































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots JohnQ    I give you some sun


----------



## casieko

JohnQFord said:


> *And then ... the rain came:
> 
> View attachment 5855218
> 
> 
> *


What wax do u use?


----------



## JohnQFord

casieko said:


> What wax do u use?


I don't know ! New vehicle [for me] I've only had for a week. May have to change screen name to JohnQMiniCooper !!! :-!


----------



## greg1491

Enjoying some fall colors.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful Greg  Wow. Thanks for your fabulous shots. You're on a roll. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*Once Around The Seawall:























































































*


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very nice, JohnQ! Great to be living so close to the water and mountains. Absolutely beautiful place to be!

Haven't been taking much nature shots lately myself. Too busy with work is one thing, it's getting dark too early is another reason. Now it's even earlier with the time change! Hardly any time to venture out after work for nature photos.

By the way, how the heck you change from big Ford truck to a tiny... Mini? ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh wow JohnQ. You have posted so many great photos but this series are just mind blowing and stands out IMHO  Wonderful shots. Love the lighthouse too. Everything! Awesome. Big thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

watch_geek2014 said:


> Very nice, JohnQ! Great to be living so close to the water and mountains. Absolutely beautiful place to be!
> 
> Haven't been taking much nature shots lately myself. Too busy with work is one thing, it's getting dark too early is another reason. Now it's even earlier with the time change! Hardly any time to venture out after work for nature photos.
> 
> *By the way, how the heck you change from big Ford truck to a tiny... Mini?* ;-)


You realize that putting 7200km on a new truck over 2 years is an inefficient use of a *lot* of equity ... that doing most of your driving in the city is wasting the truck's power & comfort ... & that maneuverability is limited.

So you go to your Mini dealer downtown & tell him to give you half the value in cash [the F150 was loaded  ] & the other half in the form of a decent Mini. All problems solved. :-!


----------



## PSU2001

Wow! That Rangeman pops!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

More to come  Just the start. Overcast today as you can see. Definitely need sunshine for the Sunrise Frog


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> More to come  Just the start. Overcast today as you can see. Defiantly need sunshine for the Sunrise Frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome shots Tom. Great work. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome shots Tom. Great work. b-)


Thank you very much Greg   Happy that you like it 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Rainy day...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bbsrailfan said:


> Rainy day...
> 
> View attachment 5902650


Wow excellent shot bbsrailfan  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow excellent shot bbsrailfan  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you DSD, glad you liked it


----------



## greg1491

Out with a square earlier.

Squirrel looked happy I had some bread with me. Or maybe he was watching to make sure I wasnt going to try and take it back. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots Greg  So difficult getting a squirrel in front of the camera. Well done. Saved that one 









Following you with some autumn colours at my home  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Autumn evening at a lake.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice d2mac  Super cool shots. I heard it's relatively warm in Germany at the moment  Enjoy.










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Shot into the urban jungle


----------



## edwin2

Muddy in the forest!


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

edwin2 said:


> Muddy in the forest!
> View attachment 5970194
> 
> View attachment 5970210





volgofmr said:


> View attachment 5971834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5971850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5971858


Excellent shots edwin & volgafmr   2 Mudman in a row. Loving it. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## xthine

Hiking shot a few weeks ago..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Shot into the urban jungle


Awesome Tom.

Is that a crane boom in the background?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome Tom.
> 
> Is that a crane boom in the background?


Thanks a lot Greg  Yes it is. There's a massive development around this area down the slopes. Will make a shot from the ground sometimes this weekend. Weekdays it's too noisy.,

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

xthine said:


> Hiking shot a few weeks ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fabulous shot xthine!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## xthine

Thank you sir!  @Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

xthine said:


> Thank you sir!  @Deepsea_dweller
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great scenery  Where's it xthine?

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome Tom.
> 
> Is that a crane boom in the background?











Here we go Greg  Photo taken from street-level


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


No bamboo scaffolding? 

This plastic strip connected bamboo scaffolding would be totally illegal in Germany, but in HK ist used up to the top of the highest skyscrapers! :-!


----------



## edwin2

Today, a G-100MC. Still one of my most worn watches....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> No bamboo scaffolding?
> 
> This plastic strip connected bamboo scaffolding would be totally illegal in Germany, but in HK ist used up to the top of the highest skyscrapers! :-!


Here ya go .... [ web shots ]


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Own bamboo pics:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Own bamboo pics:


Awesome d2mac. Great shots. Somehow it's fascinating isn't it. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

d2mac said:


> Own bamboo pics:


Incredibile to use bamboo instead of modular iron pipe

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here we go Greg  Photo taken from street-level





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom for the street level shots. And that tire track photo is awesome. b-)


----------



## greg1491

All the bamboo scaffolding photos are awesome and very enlightning ... thanks guys and check this out for an explanation ... I knew bamboo was strong but Wow.

http://www.newsweek.com/stronger-steel-85533


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> All the bamboo scaffolding photos are awesome and very enlightning ... thanks guys and check this out for an explanation ... I knew bamboo was strong but Wow.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/stronger-steel-85533


Thanks a lot Greg  Cool article! Took a photo out of the car .... This building ( hotel ) is really big and pretty high ( last quarter on the picture or so ) The scaffolding work almost finished. Look the 2 guys at the top.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## xthine

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great scenery  Where's it xthine?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


It is indeed.. Sedona, Arizona 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Monserrate, over Bogota D.C.

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots Pachoe. Bogotá from above   and the Camo Ranger is the icing on the cake. Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## romseyman

Nature of my garden


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots romseyman. Nice garden you got. Enjoy 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Awesome awesome Pachoe. Staggering 3032m height  How cool is that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

soulbridgemedia said:


>


Very nice SBM  Great colour theme. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

AWGM510 on a short hike.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> AWGM510 on a short hike.


Beautiful late autumn shot Greg 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## simonf7




----------



## simonf7

G-Shock goes canyoning down Tuross Falls.


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

simonf7 said:


> View attachment 6146290





simonf7 said:


> View attachment 6146314
> 
> 
> G-Shock goes canyoning down Tuross Falls.


Great great shots Simonf7  Thanks 4 posting

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Fookus

MTGeeee...on Samyang...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome shots Tom. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome shots Tom. b-)


Thank you very much Greg  It was such a beautiful sunny happy day. Wish you a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## simonf7

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great great shots Simonf7  Thanks 4 posting


Thanks. Photos worked great given it was point and click as I was busy swimming at the time


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


The same Blu Tom, you use a color scanner to take shoes and watch 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## fcasoli

Green on green



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Green on green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


Very nice fcasoli. Thanks for posting. Btw check this out  Converse CT HI Larkspur (C6) 144800C  Simply the perfect match.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Out with my square this morning on the Blue Ridge Parkway.

The 4th shot is with a wide angle lens and the 5th shot is a telephoto lens shot of the Biltmore House as seen from where I was at on the parkway.

The last shot is a crop of the 5th pic.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biltmore_Estate

Most of the parkway will soon be closed for the Winter.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent shots Greg. Gotta check the Wiki details later. Impressive scenery - and the Biltmore House - wow. Big thanks for sharing and spot on as the square fits in perfectly  Well done 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Awesome photos Tom ... I really like the color scheme of that Mudmaster.b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos Tom ... I really like the color scheme of that Mudmaster.b-)


Thank you very much Greg  Some of the rare days here with absolutely no sun and pretty chilly temperatures. You have to keep moving all day long  White Ranger has arrived / surely few nature shots on Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Spectacular!!!!!! Awesome HK views and Gorgeous Mudmaster Tom; the classiest color squeme

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Sunrise on a Springlike day for December.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Sunrise on a Springlike day for December.


Beautiful beautiful Greg  Couldn't be more crisp. Love the colour theme. Still late autumn mood. Saved this one. Now can't wait to get my Burton out! Thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## charleswtch

Cool stuff going on here, sure would remember to take shots when am out with my g-shock.


----------



## greg1491

More great weather today. 


Came home from a short hike and this deer was standing in my driveway.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> More great weather today.
> 
> Came home from a short hike and this deer was standing in my driveway.


Amazing Greg. These fellas are uber shy isn't it. Fantastic that you got the chance. Fabulous shot! Love the other photos. Big thanks for posting and enjoy your fabulous weekend weather. Truly uplifting 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Post delivery 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Post delivery
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Epic post and shot Tom....... very symbolic Kobe and those stairs..... life is beautiful!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## fcasoli

In the forest of my small garden










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## kmbijit

Old location, new warrior!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610





fcasoli said:


> In the forest of my small garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


Very nice fcasoli. Loving the photos. Green Ranger fits in perfectly! Thanks for showing your little garden too - Enjoy your day 



bbsrailfan said:


> Old location, new warrior!
> 
> View attachment 6249729


Cool shot bbsrailfan. Loving it. Great vantage point  and the DW-056 looks uber cool. Gotta read your thread later  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shot bbsrailfan. Loving it. Great vantage point  and the DW-056 looks uber cool. Gotta read your thread later  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you Tom! Glad you liked it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Pachoe. So many great new Rangers this year. Camo is another great locking Rangeman. Thanks for showing  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

To be continued 
.
.



Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wonderful Pics Tom urban Nature for the white Ranger

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Wonderful Pics Tom urban Nature for the white Ranger
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you very much Pachoe. Like the Burton more and more  Happy weekend to you 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[ all images by Deepsea_dweller ]

Dutch Lane

Dutch Lane is a trail straddling Hong Kong Wanchai District and Central & Western District. Located below Peak Road and Bowen Road, it connects Wanchai Gap and Magazine Gap. The entire trail is around 1.5 kilometres long.

The trail was not named formally. It is said that a group of Dutch people used to walk between their homes and offices through this trail in the past. Against this background, this trail is commonly known as Dutch Lane.

Dutch Lane is characterized by a tranquil environment with a spectacular view of Central, Wanchai and Victoria Harbour. There're may prominent rocks, streams and various types of vegetation along the trail.


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Hi Tom, 
I start to think the Burton is over the Kobe in your preference... 
Mine is coming, maybe Monday  
I'm anxious to have

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Hi Tom,
> I start to think the Burton is over the Kobe in your preference...
> Mine is coming, maybe Monday
> I'm anxious to have
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


Fingers crossed fcasoli   Good luck to you! You will be on cloud nine  Ok the Kobe is still my number 1 but the Burton is very very nice. Casio did s sensational good ( Rangeman ) job. Incredible new releases in 2015


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Plastic nature










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## greg1491

Great posts Tom. You are really working those Rangers in their natural environment lately. b-)


----------



## greg1491

Much warmer than normal here today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Much warmer than normal here today.


Great shot Greg  Loving it and thanks for the kind words. Enjoy your fine weather. HK was kinda unstable last week. Rain, cloudy, misty and also super fine. Here few snapshots - no G Shock this time 


































And the best one 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

A couple of visitors in my back yard today. Husband and wife I presume because two young ones were also present but I didnt get a good photo of them.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> A couple of visitors in my back yard today. Husband and wife I presume because two young ones were also present but I didnt get a good photo of them.


Super nice Greg. Amazing uplifting shots. They have no fear. Big thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nature theme
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Love this pic..beautiful autumn colors and a ranger that matches all too well!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bbsrailfan said:


> Love this pic..beautiful autumn colors and a ranger that matches all too well!!


Thanks a lot bbsrailfan  great that you like it. Here one more pics  Forgot to post the other day.


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## greg1491

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots TradeKraft and Greg  Thanks for sharing  





Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot bbsrailfan  great that you like it. Here one more pics  Forgot to post the other day.


This Rangeman is in another league; LOVE it. I remember your comment about how cool would be a Froggy version......









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> This Rangeman is in another league; LOVE it. I remember your comment about how cool would be a Froggy version......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Superb match Pachoe. Thank you and yes this colour theme, it would be one of the coolest 1000s Froggy's ever built  Maybe Casio is listening now  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Have a great Wednesday.


Saved your shot Greg

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## TradeKraft

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots TradeKraft and Greg  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks


----------



## domoon

I hope this shot is acceptable... 








Took it on my house's backyard 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## bamaster

Pachoe said:


> This Rangeman is in another league; LOVE it. I remember your comment about how cool would be a Froggy version......


Can't stop looking at this little guy. Freaky! Haha!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

domoon said:


> I hope this shot is acceptable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it on my house's backyard
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Of course it is  Very nice indeed 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Cold sunrise on the blue ridge parkway this morning.

Some ice on the rock walls but the bright sunlight will melt that quickly.

Clear blue sky for the rest of the day ahead.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Amazing shots Greg    


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool shots fcasoli  Enjoy your holidays and happy Xmas 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shots fcasoli  Enjoy your holidays and happy Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Superb Pics Tom, Thank you so much for sharing them; lighted my day

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Superb Pics Tom, Thank you so much for sharing them; lighted my day
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you very much Pachoe. Wish u a very merry Christmas  Enjoy together with family & friends

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## aceivan

I enjoyed all the nature shots.
Very nice.


----------



## messyGarage

G-6900 and elderly olive tree


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

messyGarage said:


> G-6900 and elderly olive tree


Great shot  Merry Christmas

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Got a break in the rainy weather this morning. Went up on the parkway to view the sunrise.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Got a break in the rainy weather this morning. Went up on the parkway to view the sunrise.


Super super nice Greg  So beautiful. Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kujawski47

Hello! 
I am from Poland


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kujawski47 said:


> View attachment 6447809
> 
> 
> Hello!
> I am from Poland


Welcome aboard @kujawski47  Great shot  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kujawski47

Thank U My friend !


----------



## kujawski47

And this is My Country


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kujawski47 said:


> View attachment 6449761
> 
> And this is My Country


Very beautiful kujawski47  Fabulous shot. Thanks 4 sharing and taking your time.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kujawski47

And this is my landscape in My house


----------



## Pedro Barradas

Last week... KING at mountain biking....


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super super nice Greg  So beautiful. Thanks 4 sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom.

We've been having some nice days of weather and I've been able to get out and do some hiking.

A few shots from Some trails in Pisgah Forest.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> We've been having some nice days of weather and I've been able to get out and do some hiking.
> 
> A few shots from Some trails in Pisgah Forest.


Very very nice  Fabulous shots Greg. Glad you have had such great weather during the festive period  No complain of course but HK was very gloomy and cloudy   Coming weekend will be definitely better  Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos. Take always care. Greetings Tom

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Made a trip to the baltic sea shore today. 

On a remote beach, not fare away from my home village, there is this abandoned pier.
It was build in the 80s for just one purpose:
Shipping potatos from East Germany to Soviet Union.
It was some kind of deal for the GDR to get things like Oil back.
So it was used some weeks in autumn and was sitting emty all other times.
I can remember the Red Army Troops having a tent camp and many lorries to haul the potatos from the farmers to the pier.
In general the potatos were loaded and unloaded by hand (uncommon even in East Germany at that time).
Appearently the Red Army had plenty of time and personell to load shiploads of potatos.


----------



## greg1491

d2mac said:


> Made a trip to the baltic sea shore today.
> 
> On a remote beach, not fare away from my home village, there is this abandoned pier.
> It was build in the 80s for just one purpose:
> Shipping potatos from East Germany to Soviet Union.
> It was some kind of deal for the GDR to get things like Oil back.
> So it was used some weeks in autumn and was sitting emty all other times.
> I can remember the Red Army Troops having a tent camp and many lorries to haul the potatos from the farmers to the pier.
> In general the potatos were loaded and unloaded by hand (uncommon even in East Germany at that time).
> Appearently the Red Army had plenty of time and personell to load shiploads of potatos.


Awesome photos mac.

Thanks for posting the history behind the area. I love learning about such places.

Red frogman stands in stark contrast to everything else in the photos. Great work.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos mac.
> 
> Thanks for posting the history behind the area. I love learning about such places.
> 
> Red frogman stands in stark contrast to everything else in the photos. Great work.


Seconded. Awesome shots d2mac and thanks for the journey into the past  Great post  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Thank you! Your great pics are always an inspiration! 



greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos mac.
> 
> Thanks for posting the history behind the area. I love learning about such places.
> 
> Red frogman stands in stark contrast to everything else in the photos. Great work.


----------



## d2mac

Thank you DD.
Your tropic HK pics are helping me feel good during the cold winter time here! 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Seconded. Awesome shots d2mac and thanks for the journey into the past  Great post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## kmbijit

d2mac said:


>


I absolutely love this pic!!! Somehow 'Desert Rose' comes to mind


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> Made a trip to the baltic sea shore today.
> 
> On a remote beach, not fare away from my home village, there is this abandoned pier.
> It was build in the 80s for just one purpose:
> Shipping potatos from East Germany to Soviet Union.
> It was some kind of deal for the GDR to get things like Oil back.
> So it was used some weeks in autumn and was sitting emty all other times.
> I can remember the Red Army Troops having a tent camp and many lorries to haul the potatos from the farmers to the pier.
> In general the potatos were loaded and unloaded by hand (uncommon even in East Germany at that time).
> Appearently the Red Army had plenty of time and personell to load shiploads of potatos.


One potato at a time? LOL. ;-) Nice to know the back story, thanks!


----------



## d2mac

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> One potato at a time? LOL. ;-) Nice to know the back story, thanks!


Yes, one by one. No shovels, no forks. Not kidding!
Just hands and potatos.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

d2mac said:


> Yes, one by one. No shovels, no forks. Not kidding!
> Just hands and potatos.


No wonder the Soviet gone under... that's grossly inefficient! But hey, good thing for Germany.


----------



## kmbijit

Had some free time on my hands today....some shots from the urban nature that I dwell In


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots bbsrailfan


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*Mid-afternoon ... New Year's Eve ... plus 1 degree C ... perfect day to go down to the beach in Vancouver: 























































































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spectacular shots Greg  That's movie like. Thanks for sharing. Wishing you a Happy New Year and all the best for 2016  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[ not me ]

 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## xthine

I only had time for a wrist shot to keep my heart rate up while hiking...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryScientist

I enjoy this thread so much i felt i needed to contribute today. i'm typically a pretty serious road cyclist, but for the holiday i decided to give something different and fun a whirl. rented a "fat bike" and took it for it's paces for the last few days. my red square was a dependable companion through some "shocking" treatment. sweet.


----------



## JohnQFord

*What a difference a day makes. Remember yesterday at the beach ? :








Well ... this was today:








































It had warmed up to 3 Celsius ... the sun was out ... water temperature a balmy 46 Fahrenheit !!!
















































Apparently this is also how Santa vacations after Xmas;
















It started at 2:30pm & ended around 3:00 pm








I was home & dried out by 3:12 pm.








*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots by xthine, AngryScientist and JohnQFord . Awesome  Thanks a lot and a Happy New Year

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Greg, what temperature today? 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe


----------



## romseyman




----------



## JohnQFord

fcasoli said:


> Hi Greg, what temperature today?
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe


*It had warmed up to 3 Celsius ... the sun was out ... water temperature a balmy 46 Fahrenheit !!!*


----------



## partalos




----------



## JohnQFord

*Looking North in Vancouver:
























































Are they skiing up there ??? Web cam shot minutes ago:








What do they see looking around ... & back down ???:
















Back at sea level again:
















*


----------



## AngryScientist

John - your photos are great, thank you for continuing to share them. As a NYC guy who visits the west coast fairly often, I'm inspired to come up to Vancouver, i've never been, but for an adventurer as myself, it looks fantastic. Keep up the good work! Cheers.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots romseyman, partalos & Greg 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Great photos Tom. Awesome scenery.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great photos Tom. Awesome scenery.


Thanks so much Greg    the green Mudmaster fitting ever so well into the nature - now I need to get a Barbour 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Great photos Tom. b-)

Glad you are enjoying nice weather. Looks awesome there.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot Greg  Really appreciated. Gorgeous day yesterday. Out from nowhere. That's HK  


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fitsector

Hello friends, long time no posting in this awesome thread, work has been hard lately.

Here some pics of my Rescue Red at my last Vacations at Yucatan Mexico (Mexican Caribbean)

Hope you like it.


----------



## fitsector

last 7 ones.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hola México Awesome return fito   Great to have you back. Fantastic pics. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


I hope that cat's Ok. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I hope that cat's Ok. ;-)


Yes indeed. No worries. All good I think. Couldn't stay much longer but it seems that the ' Snake ' escaped  eventually. Got few more shots. Post it sometimes this week 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*It's always nice when the weatherman gets the forecast wrong ! :-!:-!:-!

The water beckoned:
























Hopefully the closest I'll get to snow [on the way back]:















*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful photos Greg Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

First light this morning and a very small amount of frost that the bright sun will quickly melt.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> First light this morning and a very small amount of frost that the bright sun will quickly melt.


Beautiful  Saved it Greg. What a colour theme. Stunning first sun rays! Wow. Thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

greg1491 said:


> First light this morning and a very small amount of frost that the bright sun will quickly melt.


It's interesting to see just how recessed the crystal on the AWGM510 really is from your photo. Easily one of the G's with the most recessed crystal, i.e. most protected crystal. The AWGM100 though used a similar module, the crystal is not as low.


----------



## greg1491

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> It's interesting to see just how recessed the crystal on the AWGM510 really is from your photo. Easily one of the G's with the most recessed crystal, i.e. most protected crystal. The AWGM100 though used a similar module, the crystal is not as low.


One of my favorite features about this model.

The crystal is flat and rather small by today's standards also.


----------



## greg1491

My seiko outside this morning with a few snow flurries.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> My seiko outside this morning with a few snow flurries.


Beautiful Greg. That looks like icing sugar. Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

whtwalker said:


>


Beautiful shot whtwalker Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## AlexAllen

Night hiking. Using the chrono to estimate speed.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Same spot on different days  Cold weather front is approaching Hong Kong with wet, foggy and chilly days to come. Red Frogman stands out & brightens up the weekend


----------



## Fookus

MTG....is OK in every surrounding...


----------



## greg1491

Snow storm here. 

Hopefully it will be over by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Same spot on different days  Cold weather front is approaching Hong Kong with wet, foggy and chilly days to come. Red Frogman stands out & brightens up the weekend


Gorgeous Pics Tom! The Red Froggy with the red leaf is beautiful!!! Love this thread soo much.... Uplifting any time

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

greg1491 said:


> Snow storm here.
> 
> Hopefully it will be over by tomorrow afternoon.


Beautiful!!! I wish we would have some of that snow here....... El Niño has Bogota too hot without any rain.......

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Snow storm here.
> 
> Hopefully it will be over by tomorrow afternoon.


Great shots Greg. Stay safe as I'm just watching the news live on CNN. Thanks for sharing and take good care and everyone on the East Coast as well 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Gorgeous Pics Tom! The Red Froggy with the red leaf is beautiful!!! Love this thread soo much.... Uplifting any time
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


Thanks so much Pachoe. Very kind & really happy that you like it    Have a great weekend  More to come tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Pretty unusual to get this amount of snow here.

So much snow that I had to shovel out an area for my dogs. They are small dogs and the snow is about higher than they are tall.

Funny watching them try to get around in the deep parts.


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Pretty unusual to get this amount of snow here.
> 
> So much snow that I had to shovel out an area for my dogs. They are small dogs and the snow is about higher than they are tall.
> 
> Funny watching them try to get around in the deep parts.





JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 6789026
> 
> 
> View attachment 6789034
> 
> 
> View attachment 6789042
> 
> 
> View attachment 6789050


Super shots Greg & Greg  Believe me Hong Kong can compete a tiny little bit  









[ Internet image, extremely rare sight in Hong Kong. 24 January 2016 the coldest day in 59 years ]


----------



## whtwalker

Low to mid 80's yesterday.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Nice pics G-ents. I've been busy so I've been away from this thread for far too long. I posted these in WRUW, but I thought they should live on in this most spectacular of threads.

I wore the Mudmaster to one of our favorite nearby places, Blue Springs. The water is crystal clear here, and stays at a constant 73F year round. This makes it a great summer swimming spot to cool down from the heat. However, in the winter 73 degrees is warmer than the surrounding waters, so it becomes a gathering spot for manatees. Today there were almost 400.

















Here is the head of the spring, where you can see the cave


----------



## thirstyturtle

greg1491 said:


> My seiko outside this morning with a few snow flurries.


Love the band on your SNZG15, details?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Supercool shots K&L   and thanks for posting here as well  Spectacular all the way. Well done and the green Mudmaster fitting in so perfectly. Well done 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

thirstyturtle said:


> Love the band on your SNZG15, details?


Thanks, it's not a commercial strap.

It was made for me by a good friend. One of my favorite straps.


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Couple of nature shots taken yesterday while reviewing my DWD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Perfect match & great shots bbsrailfan  Thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Frog_man_

My combat G SHOCK G-9100 GULFMAN RUST RESISTANT


----------



## JohnQFord

Frog_man_ said:


> My combat G SHOCK G-9100 GULFMAN RUST RESISTANT


Welcome to the F17 Show *Frog_man ! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Some more...A beautiful sunset at the office parking lot! Have a great weekend everyone at F17!


----------



## greg1491

Some photos from this weekend.

A few shy visitors in my yard. Their thick winter coats not needed this weekend as temps are soaring. A few more days and the heavy snow we had last weekend will completely melt.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

B E A U T I FU L 
Greg 

Stunning shots. Thanks for posting. Absolutely in sync with the nature 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super shots bbsrailfan    Very nice. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super shots bbsrailfan    Very nice. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you Tom...Got some nice pics of the jelly DW6900S over the weekend. Would be posting them shortly...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bbsrailfan said:


> Thank you Tom...Got some nice pics of the jelly DW6900S over the weekend. Would be posting them shortly...


 that's super great. Very nice bbsrailfan. Looking forward to it. Rainy, gloomy & cold in HK as you can't see the Peak at all  Coming weekend will be much better  


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Timerider

haha, nice. love the lug nut Casio!


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> B E A U T I FU L
> Greg
> 
> Stunning shots. Thanks for posting. Absolutely in sync with the nature
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom.

Rain and cold here for the next couple of days also.

Hopefully we both have better weather coming this weekend.


----------



## kmbijit

The 42nd Attempt:

I really, really wanted to take the below pic with the EL activated, but combine a fiddly cellphone camera and the short EL duration, I finally gave up trying after a total of 57 attempts, 50-odd EL presses, 16 badly-shaken pics and some 35-odd mistimed attempts, and a significant drop in my cellphone's battery level. It was only the 42nd attempt which came out rather decent, and I present it below!!! Ah the nuances of [strike]cellphone photography[/strike] trying to be a photographer with a piddly cellphone camera! :-d


----------



## Ash1979

bbsrailfan said:


> The 42nd Attempt:
> 
> I really, really wanted to take the below pic with the EL activated, but combine a fiddly cellphone camera and the short EL duration, I finally gave up trying after a total of 57 attempts, 50-odd EL presses, 16 badly-shaken pics and some 35-odd mistimed attempts, and a significant drop in my cellphone's battery level. It was only the 42nd attempt which came out rather decent, and I present it below!!! Ah the nuances of [strike]cellphone photography[/strike] trying to be a photographer with a piddly cellphone camera! :-d
> 
> View attachment 6939097


Nice PIC !!! But in attempt to click a EL PIC you drained some battery there


----------



## kmbijit

Ash1979 said:


> Nice PIC !!! But in attempt to click a EL PIC you drained some battery there


Lol Yes Ashish...agree with you here. Had it been a solar, I'd have probably felt a little less guilty!!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

bbsrailfan said:


> The 42nd Attempt:
> 
> I really, really wanted to take the below pic with the EL activated, but combine a fiddly cellphone camera and the short EL duration, I finally gave up trying after a total of 57 attempts, 50-odd EL presses, 16 badly-shaken pics and some 35-odd mistimed attempts, and a significant drop in my cellphone's battery level. It was only the 42nd attempt which came out rather decent, and I present it below!!! Ah the nuances of [strike]cellphone photography[/strike] trying to be a photographer with a piddly cellphone camera! :-d


Feel your pain man. When I did the shot below a while back, I did also 20 some tries, before only 1 or 2 pics came out just Ok. It was an older camera I used, the shutter speed was so slow, I had to do it in this sequence: pressed the camera button first, then the EL / LED buttons on the 3 watches one by one, before it snapped the picture. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nicely done bbsrailfan 










Lunchtime 








Evening 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nicely fine bbsrailfan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunchtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome photos Tom. Love the night shot. b-)b-)


----------



## Chempop

We *finally* got snow! And good timing since I picked up my new Brazilian B&B from the post office today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos Tom. Love the night shot. b-)b-)


Thank you very much Greg  More to come soon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Harayasu said:


> Great thread! From my archive.


Thats such a beautiful square....I so badly want one right now!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

...such a glorious day


----------



## greg1491

Glad you're having nice weather Tom. It's been great here today also.


Out with my mudman. Caught the sun setting through some trees.


----------



## kmbijit

greg1491 said:


> Glad you're having nice weather Tom. It's been great here today also.
> 
> Out with my mudman. Caught the sun setting through some trees.


Beautiful capture, Greg!


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## BevoWatch

_Hope this will do for this thread. This is the toughest watch in all of my collection. It's also the most accurate since it's atomic. 
I've had this particular watch since 2000/2001 or maybe even older if I recall correctly. 
No maintenance to date and it's still working great just as it came out of the box. 
I calibrate all my autos and quartz with this watch if that says anything. This watch has seen many places and adventures. 
If any work where dirt, slime, mud, snow, water, sweat and just about anything that can damage a watch this takes it without any problem. 
It's my hunting, fishing , grunt and yard work timepiece. 
I paid $90 for it through a catalog from Campmor. Best $90 spent on a watch, ever.

Casio MT-G 900


















It's my lucky hunting watch.....









and when it's time to do a DIY taxidermy work, it's the one to see all the process as well.


















I don't even know how many rivers and lakes and fish I've caught with this watch on my wrist.













































Simply a badass watch in my humble opinion.
b-)​_


----------



## greg1491

bbsrailfan said:


> Beautiful capture, Greg!


Thanks.


----------



## xthine

Getting some time outdoors:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Outside in the great weather this afternoon taking some photos.

The squirrel tolerated me only because I threw him some bread.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Outside in the great weather this afternoon taking some photos.
> 
> The squirrel tolerated me only because I threw him some bread.


Beautiful Greg  Absolute stunning shots  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## romseyman




----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful Greg  Absolute stunning shots  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom and,

Happy Chinese New Year.


----------



## greg1491

Tried to get some pics of deer today but they wouldn't get very close.


----------



## DBeans27

Strong climb with the 350. Right at home


----------



## BevoWatch

BevoWatch said:


> _Hope this will do for this thread. This is the toughest watch in all of my collection. It's also the most accurate since it's atomic.
> I've had this particular watch since 2000/2001 or maybe even older if I recall correctly.
> No maintenance to date and it's still working great just as it came out of the box.
> I calibrate all my autos and quartz with this watch if that says anything. This watch has seen many places and adventures.
> If any work where dirt, slime, mud, snow, water, sweat and just about anything that can damage a watch this takes it without any problem.
> It's my hunting, fishing , grunt and yard work timepiece.
> I paid $90 for it through a catalog from Campmor. Best $90 spent on a watch, ever.
> 
> Casio MT-G 900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my lucky hunting watch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when it's time to do a DIY taxidermy work, it's the one to see all the process as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many rivers and lakes and fish I've caught with this watch on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply a badass watch in my humble opinion.
> b-)​_


_....and it's because of this G-Shock MT-G that I can take underwater pictures without worry. It's the G-Shock or none at all. I'm thinking of utilizing my divers for this very same task.
Try getting close to these guys.....


























b-)​_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Tried to get some pics of deer today but they wouldn't get very close.





DBeans27 said:


> Strong climb with the 350. Right at home


Fabulous shots Greg & DBeans27 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great underwater shots BevoWatch 

.. The Revenant 









[ image by BevoWatch ]


----------



## BevoWatch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great underwater shots BevoWatch
> 
> .. The Revenant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ image by BevoWatch ]


_The Revenant, hmmm....I'll play.


















b-)​_


----------



## d2mac

Keep cool with weapons display here! ;-)

Nice pics of the snowy coutryside, though! 



BevoWatch said:


> _The Revenant, hmmm....I'll play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

d2mac said:


> Keep cool with weapons display here! ;-)
> 
> Nice pics of the snowy coutryside, though!


Trust me I'm cool, it's a hunting image and that's all that is. Be careful to peruse the grocery store magazine isles or bookstore as you might run into a outdoorsy hunting magazine, fair warning. ;-)

_Shot with a camera......


















around here, my home area.









b-)​_


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I travel to the Bay Area so frequently, I can practically call it my second home. Perhaps because I am a semi tourist ;-) , I find everything so interesting here, especially about the geography and natural resources around the area. You can see that from earlier posts here in this thread. Probably for those who actually live here, it's been there done that kind of thing. Work is boring, at times I can spend the entire trip just between work and hotel and no time to go anywhere else. But I managed to snap some shots of me driving around in different times. ;-) Some of these are photos on the "cutting room floor" for posts before.

















































































And yes, the PRG270 has been my frequent companion for my trips.


----------



## kmbijit

BevoWatch said:


> _Shot with a camera......
> ​_


Very beautiful pics, BevoWatch!!



kmbijit said:


> I really, really wanted to take the below pic with the EL activated.....


.....and I did it, finally!!!!

Edit: Re-touched pics uploaded on a later post


----------



## BevoWatch

kmbijit said:


> Very beautiful pics, BevoWatch!!


Thanks kmbijit. I'm grateful to live in this beautiful place I call home. Lots of opportunities to take great pics of nature for sure! Here's a few more......

_Another close encounter with a big teddy.....









This one is very special, like seeing a ghost....









My little daughter kayaking in the distance at our local alpine lake....









b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

@Watch_Geekmaster......

Love SF, used to live there before moving across to San Leandro. I even went to high school there at the time. I have great long time friends and distant relatives living there still. I'm so due for a visit. I would never want to live there ever again as the cost of living is insane. The traffic and parking is horrific. Last time I was there I visited the SFMOMA only to find out that my rental car got towed because the street widened at certain hours to accommodate traffic. I missed returning to my car by 5 min. but was too late apparently. Cost me around $500 to get my car back after walking about a dozen blocks to the impound. I know, not so cool story bro.

I still love SF. Great food, culture, diversity, and the beautiful bay area. Just thinking about it makes me want to book a ticket right now. I'll be good for probably just a few days and then I'll miss my home.


----------



## kmbijit

Chempop said:


> We *finally* got snow! And good timing since I picked up my new Brazilian B&B from the post office today.


Is it just me or the Brazilian bezel really looks more rounded than the standard bezels?


----------



## kmbijit

Did I tell you how badly I wanted to take a night shot of my 5600 with the EL activated, and my office building in the background? 
I didn't? Oh well...never mind! Here are the pics...luckily, this time they came out just the way I wanted them to be!! Just some minor retouching and processing to reduce noise.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong urban & nature collage 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Chempop

BevoWatch, outstanding pics! What species are those felines, Lynx? That lake is really something.


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

My G-5600-KG3 3160 module naked sans case:









I had it charging to get it out of level 4 (CHG) and it's been in the sun for over 2 hours now and no difference. Weird that the manual for module 3160 says it should take 3 hours to go from completely discharged (level 5) to level 3. I've had it in a window for a week while it was flashing CHG and today for over 3 hours in partly sun/clouds to now 2 hours full sun and still just CHG flashing.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> My G-5600-KG3 3160 module naked sans case:
> 
> View attachment 7019834
> 
> ...


Heck no!! I wouldn't do that... Moisture could be bad for the module! Plus if you lose those little springs in the grass, you will never find them!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Not to mention....uh, the solar panel is in the case. I'm sure he realizes that but I figured I'd point it out just in case, because he says it won't charge


----------



## BevoWatch

Chempop said:


> BevoWatch, outstanding pics! What species are those felines, Lynx? That lake is really something.


_Thanks for the compliments on the pics. Yup, those are lynx. I've only seen them in that area once but now I'm sure they are around. Love our hidden lake too. 
My kids love to kayak there..... 



























...and camp as well.








b-)​_


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Well it is cold here today so no moisture and the first time I had it outside since I've had the back of the case off. Earlier this morning when it was still in the case I moved it around different areas of my backyard to keep it in the sun and the last time I moved it the module fell out of the case. I actually forgot the solar panel is part of the case, so perhaps that's why I didn't see any further charging. Does the case back need to be screwed on in order for the solar cell to charge the battery or just if the module is in the case? I misplaced the plastic disk and the grey rubber mat and the caseback temporarily. Can I use the same parts from say a G-WM5610? They seem like identical cases? Also, when trying to seat the module back in the case it fits in but still seems loose. Is there a reason it isn't snapping into place or once I get the caseback reattached it will POP it back in completely?


----------



## Knives and Lint

Honestly I'm not certain if the back needs to be on for it to charge. The two springs on the front of the module are where it connects to the solar panel, so the having the back on might keep the module pressed up to the panel ensuring a good connection. 

As for the rubber spacer and such, I would think your logic is correct in assuming they may be the same, because the cases are compatible.

Lastly, the module should seat fairly firm, but sometimes it takes a few attempts to get it right. I often have trouble with the buttons (in the case) getting caught up on their respective parts of the module. As long as the buttons seem to function and it looks right to your eye it should be good to go, but I would get it sorted out before replacing the caseback.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## greg1491

Great photos from everyone lately. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> View attachment 7027066





greg1491 said:


> Great photos from everyone lately. b-)


Wonderful shots kmbijit & Greg   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong - Macau Ferry Terminal.


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## kmbijit

Did I just notice a few posts gone missing from this thread?

8900 snapped last weekend...


----------



## fcasoli

Mud inside the green










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Here ya go 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Did I just notice a few posts gone missing from this thread?
> 
> 8900 snapped last weekend...





fcasoli said:


> Mud inside the green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


Beautiful shots gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## LastStarfighter

Out for a hike this morning, just back down from the local hills


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Saturday morning everyone.

Good morning to you too G.


















Here is your early morning breakfast G.









May the weekend adventures begin.






_


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Hong Kong - Macau Ferry Terminal.


Awesome Tom. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome Tom. b-)


Thank you very much Greg  Wish you a great weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## edwin2

Out hiking in rainy/snowy conditions.


----------



## xthine

Just hanging out...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gloomy cold and wet today. Look the beautiful contrast 

















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Superb shots whtwalker, edwin2 & xthine  Wow  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Bluejacket




----------



## Kiss RJ

ok...this is amazing...


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Gloomy cold and wet today. Look the beautiful contrast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Amazing!!! Superb Froggy Tom!! It brights any weather!!! Love it!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Amazing!!! Superb Froggy Tom!! It brights any weather!!! Love it!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Pachoe Amazing bright Froggy indeed. HK weather is unpredictable at the moment. Weekend cozy and warm ( with bbq on my rooftop ) and yesterday a plunge of more than 12 C just overnight.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## anabuki




----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful pics, Tom, whtwalker and anabuki!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Beautiful pics, Tom, whtwalker and anabuki!!!


Thank you kmbijit 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Lol, the police's stalking you! :-d



Deepsea_dweller said:


>


----------



## greg1491

AWGM510 in the spotlight this afternoon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> AWGM510 in the spotlight this afternoon.


Stunning shot Greg  Wow. Saved it. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such a combo 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such a combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome color contrast Tom. You're right, great combo. b-)


----------



## greg1491

Out with Hamilton analog today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Saved your pics Greg. Amazing. You're always in total sync with the nature, enhanced by your great, humble photographic skills and visions. Amazing place you live. Always enjoy and thanks for sharing Greg   Got few more pinky shots. Never imagined how great it would blend into the environment. Flashy yes but still gentle IMHO. Truly uplifting and the pink tone is the icing on the cake 


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Yessssss!!!!! The best collage so far!!  Beautiful Tom!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Member mharris660 posted in the ABC/Digital forum some magnificent photos of his trip to the Arctic Circle. He brought along a Rangeman and a Protrek as he mentioned.

I took the liberty in quoting his post over here, if you want to give Likes, please give to the original post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/abcs-cold-2914282.html



mharris660 said:


> I mentioned in an earlier post that I purchased an ABC watch for my wife. We were going dog sledding, snow shoeing, glacier hiking, and driving above the arctic circle in February. Well we just got back and it was amazing. A quick post about the watches we took. I'll post more info and photos later. The bottom line, at 14 below the Garmin Fenix gave up. It was hanging on my camera tripod, not on my wrist. We took a GShock Rangeman, a Casio PRG260-1, Garmin Fenix 1, and a Seiko Prospex Fieldmaster (my arctic circle watch I wear every time I cross).
> 
> All three worked great on my wrist in the cold. I only took the Garmin off and hung it on the camera tripod to see the actual temp. At 14 below it died. Put in back on my wrist where is was warmer and it came back. I mostly wore the Rangeman and my wife wore her new PRG260. The Seiko Fieldmaster is special since I've worn it every time I go above the arctic circle. Just sort of a goofy tradition really.
> 
> I didn't take many watch photos at all, sort of hard to do in the cold. Here are a few so far:
> 
> View attachment 7116554
> View attachment 7116562
> View attachment 7116570
> View attachment 7116586
> View attachment 7116602
> View attachment 7116610
> View attachment 7116618
> View attachment 7116626
> View attachment 7116634
> View attachment 7116650
> View attachment 7116666
> View attachment 7116682


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow amazing shots mharris660. That's something very very special   & thanks 4 sharing Watch_Geekmaster

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

whtwalker said:


>


Lovely beach shot whtwalker  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Got out in the warmer weather this weekend to a couple of waterfalls.

These areas are gorgeous when things are blooming.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Got out in the warmer weather this weekend to a couple of waterfalls.
> 
> These areas are gorgeous when things are blooming.


B E A U T I F U L & absolute breathtaking Greg  Enjoyment pure   wow, so wonderful shots Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> B E A U T I F U L & absolute breathtaking Greg  Enjoyment pure   wow, so wonderful shots Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom.

I had a great time. Can't wait till Spring when things start blooming.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> I had a great time. Can't wait till Spring when things start blooming.


Yes so much looking forward to it as well   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful pics again, Greg and Whtwalker!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## xthine

Out hiking:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shot xthine










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BerlinG-Fan

Spend my last day before our England Holiday lurking around the airport in Berlin. Rangeman is not fully charged, so I took it out.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots BerlinG-Fan 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

For some unknown reason, I liked this pic a lot...


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Giggs Akarat

GA-100 underwater


----------



## kmbijit

Giggs Akarat said:


> GA-100 underwater
> View attachment 7193146


Welcome to WUS, Giggs! What a way to mark your entry to this forum! Beautiful pic, I must say! Keep posting and have a great day!


----------



## c4rtman

My first G-Shock

View attachment 7194946


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Giggs Akarat said:


> GA-100 underwater
> View attachment 7193146


Breathtaking Giggs Akarat and welcome aboard. Absolutely stunning 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> For some unknown reason, I liked this pic a lot...
> 
> View attachment 7189530


It's the combo with the stunning blue strap I think and the cool reflection Eye-catcher all the way


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's the combo with the stunning blue strap I think and the cool reflection Eye-catcher all the way


Thank you Tom!! Just recalled, I had some pics of the very same 6900 in it's original jelly avatar. So here they go...!!!


----------



## c4rtman

c4rtman said:


> My first G-Shock
> 
> View attachment 7194946


I can't edit my post, don't know why? Theres image again if it will work on this time?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

That's a very interesting shot, able to capture both underwater and the background of the beach above water. I bet you needed some special equipment, and some trial and error in obtaining that shot.



Giggs Akarat said:


> GA-100 underwater
> View attachment 7193146


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

c4rtman said:


> I can't edit my post, don't know why? Theres image again if it will work on this time?
> 
> View attachment 7201170


Very nice snow shot c4rtman

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## c4rtman

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's a very interesting shot, able to capture both underwater and the background of the beach above water. I bet you needed some special equipment, and some trial and error in obtaining that shot.


I bet that he took that pic with gopro 8|



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice snow shot c4rtman
> 
> Thanks! There's something broken in this forum when you're trying to add images, not working as it should be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Still so gloomy in HK but the forecast says sunshine this weekend  My friend sent me a holiday picture yesterday 










and Hong Kong at the moment


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Still so gloomy in HK but the forecast says sunshine this weekend  My friend sent me a holiday picture yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Hong Kong at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Gloomy Hong Kong still presenting beautiful views!!! Sunny is paradise!! Now cool Tom!

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Still so gloomy in HK but the forecast says sunshine this weekend  My friend sent me a holiday picture yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


The yellow Mudmaster would certainly help in cheering up the spirits during the gloomy weather!!!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> The yellow Mudmaster would certainly help in cheering up the spirits during the gloomy weather!!!!!!


Yeah or the one of today's WRUW 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## usertom

Early cold walk with my dog.










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Giggs Akarat

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's a very interesting shot, able to capture both underwater and the background of the beach above water. I bet you needed some special equipment, and some trial and error in obtaining that shot.


Thank you everyone for the warm welcome
I'm Giggs from Thailand, newbie in watches 
only have 3, G-shock GA-100, Casio hdd s100 and Seiko black monster 1st gen (waterproof-lover)

you're correct WG, this photo is taken by GoPro with Dome port :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

usertom said:


> Early cold walk with my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


Looks sooooo cold  Great shot


----------



## kmbijit

Giggs Akarat said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome
> I'm Giggs from Thailand, newbie in watches
> only have 3, G-shock GA-100, Casio hdd s100 and Seiko black monster 1st gen (waterproof-lover)
> 
> you're correct WG, this photo is taken by GoPro with Dome port :-d


Cool DP as well :-!
Here's my pic of the day...


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Still so gloomy in HK but the forecast says sunshine this weekend  My friend sent me a holiday picture yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Hong Kong at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Same here Tom. Gloomy but great weekend weather ahead.

Wherever your friend is on holiday looks awesome. b-)

My 5030C today. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Same here Tom. Gloomy but great weekend weather ahead.
> 
> Wherever your friend is on holiday looks awesome. b-)
> 
> My 5030C today. Have a great weekend.


Thanks a lot Greg & what a picture Greg  Wow. Absolutely beautiful. Enjoy and have a fantastic weekend. Perhaps the first ( sunny ) shots of the South China Sea in 2016 tomorrow  Can't wait


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Beautiful scenery Tom. Looks like a great place to enjoy a peaceful afternoon.


----------



## greg1491

Out this afternoon. Cold and windy with a little snow on the way tomorrow but this weekend should be much nicer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Beautiful scenery Tom. Looks like a great place to enjoy a peaceful afternoon.


Thank you very much Greg. It's one if my fave spots in Hong Kong - incredible peaceful & calm as you're just listening to the waves. Precious moments 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Out this afternoon. Cold and windy with a little snow on the way tomorrow but this weekend should be much nicer.


Fantastic shot Greg   So nice! Yeah the winter isn't over yet I guess. Short cold snap next week in HK. Probably around 10C. That's really rare here - especially in March 









Forgot to post last time  Slightly missed the beach but all good!


----------



## kcohS-G




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

( skyline web shot )








( USS George Washington arriving HK in June 2014 - image by Heliservices HK )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Out with my 6600 this afternoon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Out with my 6600 this afternoon.


Wonderful shot Greg  Happy weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## eekhai

I'm new in this forum, 1st post, 1st G-Shock

G-Shock with coffee beans


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

eekhai said:


> I'm new in this forum, 1st post, 1st G-Shock
> 
> G-Shock with coffee beans


Welcome aboard eekhai Great shot. Love the coffee beans theme. Enjoy our forum F17 and thanks for sharing 

( are you using the coffee beans as Fertilizer?)


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## greg1491

Some shots while hiking yesterday afternoon to another waterfall.

Won't be long till Spring foliage starts blooming.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Some shots while hiking yesterday afternoon to another waterfall.
> 
> Won't be long till Spring foliage starts blooming.


Wonderful shots Greg  Beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to your spring adventures. Just around the corner 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Last weekend ...









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Last weekend ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wow.

Awesome composition and color contrast Tom.b-) |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Awesome composition and color contrast Tom.b-) |>


Thank you Greg  One of those Sundays which should last forever 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Great shot Tom. The colors all blend together. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great shot Tom. The colors all blend together. b-)


Thanks so much Greg  Yeah almost camouflage  happy that you like it 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BerlinG-Fan

Went for a little hike today, up to Berlins highest Point called Teufelsberg. 120m..
Its a hill that is rather young, was piled up from the debris left over after WW2.
Later on the U.S. Forces set up their main field station up here.
Now all in ruins. Worth a visit.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teufelsberg
View attachment 7358514

View attachment 7358522

View attachment 7358538

I think Im giving up on posting pictures in this forum. When will this attachement bug be fixed?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

BerlinG-Fan said:


> Went for a little hike today, up to Berlins highest Point called Teufelsberg...
> I think Im giving up on posting pictures in this forum. When will this attachement bug be fixed?


Don't give up, nice historical landmark you're visiting there. You can go to Advanced mode to post the pictures, that should circumvent the bug for the Quick Reply mode.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

On the beach, on the mountains - in space  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> On the beach, on the mountains - in space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Fantastic Collage Tom!!!! Love it! Specially from the Stars!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

BerlinG-Fan said:


> Went for a little hike today, up to Berlins highest Point called Teufelsberg. 120m..
> 
> I think Im giving up on posting pictures in this forum. When will this attachement bug be fixed?


Thanks for your effort. Perhaps Download TapaTalk ( phone, tablet, computer ... )

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Fantastic Collage Tom!!!! Love it! Specially from the Stars!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank a lot Pachoe  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yes it's spring 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Spring is in the air. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Spring is in the air. b-)


Very very nice Greg  More nature this weekend  Have a great evening and thanks for sharing. Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Earlier this week, got this spectacular look of Half Dome and Mono Lake from 30k feet above!


----------



## d2mac

baltic sea.


----------



## Pachoe

Don't have too much time to post, WIFI just for a moment; stop in a beautiful park, tomorrow more Orange goodness









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sensational shots d2mac & Pachoe. Saved them all. Love the Baltic Sea images, the flashy square ( such a contrast ) and having the delicious coffee break after a long walk along the cold & windy beach - such a vast and endless view. Wow. Great harbour shot too. It's not tourist season yet - still pretty empty. Enjoy and big thanks for sharing 

So different Pachoe's shots but no less stunning. The Kobe looks so bright; this Ranger looks so much better in person. Way better  Wonderful coffee beans images. Then the tree stump, leaves and the Kobe - just a perfect theme. Enjoy your first nature outing with your new goodies & big thanks for sharing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Another round of photo shoot for SF. This time I brought my girlfriend along to the city and we had a great time. Sorry, no wrist shots, as they were quite inconvenient, if you know what I mean. :-d

The slopes in the city streets are nuts in some places! ;-)








Alcatraz in view, but no you can't drive to it. ;-)








Coit tower in view.








That's a statue of Christopher Columbus in front of Coit.















The characteristic skylines and night views of SF.
























And of course, have to re-visit the Golden Gate.
















We ate in this really old restaurant, which itself is part of the history of SF.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Amazing Watch_Geekmaster. Movies scenes non stop. Awesome shots. Love the light  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## xthine

Out hiking:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Found an unusual rock hugging growth this afternoon. b-)

And checked out a local waterfall after some rainy weather we had earlier today.


----------



## Pachoe

Definitely if this is not the best Thread ever it must be in the top two; I'm still mesmerized with the Kobe; this G loves nature for sure

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Supercool shots xthine, Greg and Pachoe. You can see the joy in each shot. Amazing. Thanks for sharing, your dedication and passion. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Even the gold Mudmaster works well in the nature 


















Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Gold mudmaster looks awesome in nature Tom.


----------



## julibesty

G..Shork its beautiful and very cool brand.


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Even the gold Mudmaster works well in the nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome nature pics Tom!! Love the Gold Mudmaster; 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Gold mudmaster looks awesome in nature Tom.





Pachoe said:


> Awesome nature pics Tom!! Love the Gold Mudmaster;
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you Greg & Pachoe  Yes it's beautifully blending in - happy that you like it too. Later today few more shots 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

julibesty said:


> G..Shork its beautiful and very cool brand.


Yes it is julibesty and welcome aboard. Great to see you here  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Earlier this week, got this spectacular look of Half Dome and Mono Lake from 30k feet above!





d2mac said:


> baltic sea.





Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Another round of photo shoot for SF. This time I brought my girlfriend along to the city and we had a great time. Sorry, no wrist shots, as they were quite inconvenient, if you know what I mean. :-d
> 
> The slopes in the city streets are nuts in some places! ;-)
> Alcatraz in view, but no you can't drive to it. ;-)
> Coit tower in view.
> That's a statue of Christopher Columbus in front of Coit.
> The characteristic skylines and night views of SF.
> And of course, have to re-visit the Golden Gate.
> 
> We ate in this really old restaurant, which itself is part of the history of SF.


Beautiful pics, geekmaster and d2mac!!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## pop4

Received my Rangeman today, and one of the first thing to do is drop it on the lawn for a few photos. Yup, literally "let it go from my hand and let gravity do its job" drop it. Just because b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pop4 said:


> Received my Rangeman today, and one of the first thing to do is drop it on the lawn for a few photos. Yup, literally "let it go from my hand and let gravity do its job" drop it. Just because b-)


Super nice pop4  Enjoy the new Ranger 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

View attachment 7475626


View attachment 7475634


View attachment 7475642


View attachment 7475650


View attachment 7475658


View attachment 7475666


View attachment 7475674


View attachment 7475682


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh wow Greg  How beautiful  thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Posted them already long time ago but that's what immediately crossed my mind when I saw JohnQFord's beautiful shots today 

































( all photos taken while watching the Hong Kong Golf Open November 2013 ]


----------



## kmbijit

Another beautiful set of pics, John and Tom!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Another beautiful set of pics, John and Tom!!!


Thank you kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Local waterfall this morning with my g9000.


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## $teve

gutter downspout dig, I'm getting to old for this poop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Local waterfall this morning with my g9000.


Beautiful beautiful nature & waterfall shots Greg  I saved them  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


Next week same theme and with some Easter eggs fcasoli  Looking forward to it 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## fcasoli

Yellow is the winner in my small garden



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful beautiful nature & waterfall shots Greg  I saved them  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice fcasoli 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very very nice fcasoli
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom!


----------



## bech9

The white G-Shock is beautiful.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Beautiful collage Tom! Wow; Love Kobe and Burton pics the most; HK skyline

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Beautiful collage Tom! Wow; Love Kobe and Burton pics the most; HK skyline
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you Pachoe    Yes big love for the Burton & Kobe 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## thedern

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bech9

Beautiful G-shocks watches you have here.


----------



## greg1491

Easter weekend ahead. Hopefully weather will allow some outdoor activities.

A few photos Ive taken lately with various watches.

And a couple I took when things were in bloom. I'm excited about Spring and hopefully nice weather.

I was wearing a gshock when I took every one of these.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How amazing Greg  What a treat  Fantastic serene mood  Thanks for sharing Loving it 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

greg1491 said:


> Easter weekend ahead. Hopefully weather will allow some outdoor activities.
> 
> A few photos Ive taken lately with various watches.
> 
> And a couple I took when things were in bloom. I'm excited about Spring and hopefully nice weather.
> 
> I was wearing a gshock when I took every one of these.


Wow Wow Wow!!! Greg, your pics put me on trance... beautiful, Thank You for posting those


----------



## Pachoe

Well, a kind of Orange nature for Burton; 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How amazing Greg  What a treat  Fantastic serene mood  Thanks for sharing Loving it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+





Pachoe said:


> Wow Wow Wow!!! Greg, your pics put me on trance... beautiful, Thank You for posting those


Thanks guys.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Easter weekend will be a blast  Beautiful Image Pachoe  Life is good! Enjoy


----------



## ndiego306

Cerro Tres picos, Argentina. El mas alto en la provincia de Buenos Aires
View attachment 7569890

View attachment 7569906

View attachment 7569914


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sorry ndiego  Can't see anything


----------



## d2mac

*Re: I'm looking for G-SHOCK fun in FRANKFRUT AM MAIN*

Early flowers here in northern gemany.

Nights are still frosty.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice shots d2mac. It's summer time tomorrow morning isn't it  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jayrob84

simonf7 said:


> View attachment 6146290


love this pic .


----------



## jayrob84

View attachment 7576218


----------



## JohnQFord

*And then ... there's Urban Nature:
View attachment 7579786


View attachment 7579802


View attachment 7579810


View attachment 7579818


View attachment 7579826


View attachment 7579834

*


----------



## SeventySeven

In the woods doing some tracking with my German Shepherd and my GA110CB in the sun.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe's awesome Riseman in beautiful surroundings  


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## scufutz

Love the combination! !!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wonderful shot Tom!!


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pachoe's awesome Riseman in beautiful surroundings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome Tom.


----------



## greg1491

Happy Easter.

Some sunrise shots Ive taken on the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## Pachoe

greg1491 said:


> Happy Easter.
> 
> Some sunrise shots Ive taken on the Blue Ridge Parkway.


Wow Greg! How beautiful!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Wonderful shot Tom!!





greg1491 said:


> Awesome Tom.


Thanks a lot Pachoe. Riseman feeling extremely comfortable. Weather couldn't be better  Thank you very much Greg. How beautiful your sunrise shots. Amazing part of the world you live  Enjoy and have a wonderful Easter time.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Great weather here today.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great weather here today.





Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very very nice Greg & Pachoe


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Awesome shot Tom. b-)


----------



## greg1491

Seiko field watch enjoying the colors.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool Greg and thanks a lot. Love your shot. Beautiful colour mood. Exceptional nice. Ok. One more time the green MudMaster


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very beautiful photos there Greg! Love the waterfall, forest, and sunrise photos!



greg1491 said:


> Easter weekend ahead. Hopefully weather will allow some outdoor activities.
> 
> A few photos Ive taken lately with various watches.
> 
> And a couple I took when things were in bloom. I'm excited about Spring and hopefully nice weather.
> 
> I was wearing a gshock when I took every one of these.





greg1491 said:


> Happy Easter.
> 
> Some sunrise shots Ive taken on the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Very beautiful photos there Greg! Love the waterfall, forest, and sunrise photos!


Thanks.


----------



## greg1491

I noticed a new neighbor moving in today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> I noticed a new neighbor moving in today.


Sublime shot Greg So uplifting! Saved it  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

..,rare sight in HK. Just a lone walker passing by on a Friday afternoon 


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ..,rare sight in HK. Just a lone walker passing by on a Friday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Beautiful spring flowers lightning the day Tom!!! Love lone walks myself; planning one for tomorrow; Kobe will light my day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Beautiful spring flowers lightning the day Tom!!! Love lone walks myself; planning one for tomorrow; Kobe will light my day


Yesss! Let's rock the Kobe Thanks so much Pachoe. Suddenly the winter chill here is history   Summer just around the corner in HK. Pls plenty of shots tomorrow  Have a wonderful weekend. Enjoy. Life is good


----------



## greg1491

Downtown this morning headed to the doughnut shop. Tulips blooming a little early this year.


----------



## greg1491

View from Blue Ridge Parkway this afternoon.


----------



## d2mac

On the lake.


----------



## greg1491

d2mac said:


> On the lake.


Awesome photos mac.

Looks like you are enjoying some great weather.


----------



## Pachoe

Wonderful pics Greg and D2mac!!! Today Kobe was my companion in a cold and rainy day

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots Greg, mac & Pachoe. Wow. Such a joy going through all the posts. Well done gents and enjoy your weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Hi Greg,

Thank you.
Yeah, there was some sun this weekend! 



greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos mac.
> 
> Looks like you are enjoying some great weather.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## greg1491

This morning sunrise from the blue ridge parkway.

Cold and windy about 4500 to 5000 ft elevation but worth it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> This morning sunrise from the blue ridge parkway.
> 
> Cold and windy about 4500 to 5000 ft elevation but worth it.


Beautiful beautiful shots Greg  How amazing. Thanks for showing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Your bike somehow remind me of the Mitsubishi A6M "Zero". 











anabuki said:


> View attachment 7666986


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## anabuki

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Your bike somehow remind me of the Mitsubishi A6M "Zero".
> 
> View attachment 7672146


Very, very bad mistake... ;-)

My bike is *Hayabusa GSX1300R* and the plane was Army Fighter *Hayabusa Nakajima Ki43* (code name "Oscar")




















Rgds


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jayrob84




----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jayrob84 said:


> View attachment 7679490
> View attachment 7679506





whtwalker said:


>


Beautiful shot gents  Thanks for sharing


----------



## kmbijit

whtwalker said:


>


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## ZASKAR36

Just came back from Yosemite


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

ZASKAR36 said:


> Just came back from Yosemite


Did you get to Half Dome?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ZASKAR36 said:


> Just came back from Yosemite


Wonderful post ZASKAR36  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots anabuki & kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots anabuki & kmbijit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


 Tom, i was trying to shoot your email.
disregard that email that i sent you in private message


----------



## ZASKAR36

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Did you get to Half Dome?


Well. I looked up at halfdome. LOL. Was with my wife and 4kids. I tried taking a shot of halfdome in the background but it wouldn't come out. Halfdome jusr looked like a big blur.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

ZASKAR36 said:


> Well. I looked up at halfdome. LOL. Was with my wife and 4kids. I tried taking a shot of halfdome in the background but it wouldn't come out. Halfdome jusr looked like a big blur.


I don't blame you, with that many to take care of, it won't be easy to make a 4700 ft climb! ;-) I never been to Yosemite either (on the ground ;-) ), but just happened to pass by on top during one of my flights to the Bay Area. I posted these aerial photos before earlier in this thread.



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Earlier this week, got this spectacular look of Half Dome and Mono Lake from 30k feet above!
> 
> View attachment 7390010
> 
> 
> View attachment 7390018


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## greg1491

One of my old dw6600's

and a sunrise photo I took on the blue ridge parkway.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> One of my old dw6600's
> 
> and a sunrise photo I took on the blue ridge parkway.


Beautiful beautiful Greg. Enjoying so much your photos. Amazing once again. Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TradeKraft said:


>


Perfectly blending in TradeKraft. Great Ranger shot. Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe's Riseman overlooking Hong Kong Island 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## TradeKraft

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Perfectly blending in TradeKraft. Great Ranger shot. Thanks 4 sharing


Thanks man, it's been my de facto adventure watch.


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots kmbijit 










Riseman so strong 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Thanks Tom b-)


----------



## Giggs Akarat

GA-100 under the sea


----------



## Piowa

Some pictures taken this year...

























Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Some pictures taken this year...
> 
> View attachment 7722298
> 
> 
> View attachment 7722306
> 
> 
> View attachment 7722314
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Trademark Piowa Fantastic shots. Loving it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Giggs Akarat said:


> GA-100 under the sea


Did you let your girlfriend know that you posted her behind to the Internetz? ;-)


----------



## fcasoli

GG-1000


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> GG-1000


Very very nice fcasoli  Enjoy your new arrival


----------



## Giggs Akarat

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Did you let your girlfriend know that you posted her behind to the Internetz? ;-)


yes, she known. i'm sorry if this photo should not be posted, just want to show off the crystal clear sea


----------



## TradeKraft

Giggs Akarat said:


> yes, she known. i'm sorry if this photo should not be posted, just want to show off the crystal clear sea


I don't think there is anything is wrong with it. It's pretty modest for swimwear.


----------



## Dan-LAX

Out hiking in sunny southern California...GA100SD was the ideal companion.

Dan


----------



## romseyman




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very cool shots Dan-LAX and romseyman 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Finding Nemo this afternoon 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Finding Nemo this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very nice Pachoe  Beautiful shots


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Continuing the G and flower theme, with tulips and orchids.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yesterday ( Sunday ) lots of lightning over Hong Kong with tons of rain.









[ image: SCMP HK ]

And my lightning yellow Froggy  








[ archive shot ]


----------



## greg1491

GA100 and some creeping phlox.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> GA100 and some creeping phlox.


Beautiful beautiful Greg. Saved it. Gorgeous colours. Super presentation. Thanks for sharing


----------



## romseyman

Aliens lair and G Shock


----------



## JohnQFord

*Spring Has Sprung:*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

romseyman said:


> Aliens lair and G Shock





JohnQFord said:


> *Spring Has Sprung:*
> View attachment 7772410
> 
> 
> View attachment 7772418
> 
> 
> View attachment 7772426
> 
> 
> View attachment 7772434


Very cool romseyman & Greg   Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

More to come 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Great collage of HK views Tom. b-)


----------



## greg1491

One of my field watches. Creeping phlox are in bloom behind it.

This afternoon I watched this bluebird and his mate tirelessly make dozens of trips in and out of this house. Awesome.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> One of my field watches. Creeping phlox are in bloom behind it.
> 
> This afternoon I watched this bluebird and his mate tirelessly make dozens of trips in and out of this house. Awesome.


Thanks a lot Greg and breathtaking shots  Absolute amazing. It looks so calm, so peaceful - and you're in total sync with the beautiful surroundings. Stunning colours as well. Big thanks for sharing.


----------



## kmbijit

*Beautiful pics, Tom and Greg!! *|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> *Beautiful pics, Tom and Greg!! *|>


Thanks a lot kmbijit  Yeah Greg's nature shots simply breathtaking. I can hear the waterfalls, the birds ...


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot kmbijit  Yeah Greg's nature shots simply breathtaking. I can hear the waterfalls, the birds ...


Thanks kmbijit and Tom.

I live in beautiful area. I enjoy getting out and taking photos.

One of my favorite G's today and a couple of waterfall photos I took when foliage was in full bloom.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Riseman on the rise 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Blue ridge parkway sunset last night.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Blue ridge parkway sunset last night.


Wow  What a sunset. Spectacular  Saved it


----------



## jer_

Opposites attract.







GA100B-4 and GA100C-4 with stealthed black resin.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool shots jer_


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## 808static

greg1491 said:


> Blue ridge parkway sunset last night.


you sir take fantastic captures. please keep blessing my screen with them...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

greg1491 said:


> Blue ridge parkway sunset last night.


Can't help remembering this old song looking at your photos.





For those don't know.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Quick shots during lunch break ... 


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

808static said:


> you sir take fantastic captures. please keep blessing my screen with them...


Thank you.


----------



## greg1491

Tried to get this butterfly in the same frame with my seiko but it was an exercise in futility.


----------



## jer_

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shots jer_
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks! This is a great thread, I shouldn't have waited so long to post.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Tried to get this butterfly in the same frame with my seiko but it was an exercise in futility.


Beautiful shots Greg  Very very nice. Butterflies are so unpredictable - actually not so shy but you just don't know their patterns. I'm sure you will get the frame shot eventually. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnQFord

*Sunset On English Bay:
































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots John 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## DBeans27

Top of Sandia Peak east of Albuquerque, NM


----------



## fcasoli

JohnQFord said:


> *Sunset On English Bay:
> 
> View attachment 7852818
> 
> 
> View attachment 7852826
> 
> 
> View attachment 7852834
> 
> 
> View attachment 7852842
> 
> *


Beautiful, Greg!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


>





JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 7871450
> 
> 
> View attachment 7871458


Great shots yankee & Greg. Fabulous colour theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## art3a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just can't get enough ...


----------



## domoon

It's been raining the whole day, so here's my G in a puddle

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## fcasoli

Mud in green










Mud in desert


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Mud in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mud in desert


Very nice fcasoli Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

B
E
A
U
T
I
F
U
L

Greg  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Super family Tom! What color does Casio have in mind?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Super family Tom! What color does Casio have in mind?


Thank you fcasoli  I think blue comes next


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots again Greg. Great combo - Perfect

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Country roads with 5500. 









































By the way, I don't know if anyone know this, the Japanese were and probably still are crazy about the "Country Roads" song too since Mr. Denver brought it over in the 80's.

Here's his appearance in Japan 1983, birth year of G-Shocks.





Japan have their own version too, here's the best version I heard in youtube. They did a pretty good job!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool shots, cool post Watch_Geekmaster Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Nice pics WG, that 5500 looks great!


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful pics again John!!! That place is so lovely!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Beautiful pics again John!!! That place is so lovely!


Seconded  Absolute staggering  You're on fire Greg  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kmbijit said:


> Nice pics WG, that 5500 looks great!


Thanks! Same module as your DWD5600, the bullbars won't fit though. ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Perfect match to the surrounding: white boats & blue water vs. white resin & blue bezel. Very nice photos John.



JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 7916650


----------



## fcasoli

Great place and meeting with elegant watch, great Greg!


----------



## greg1491

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Perfect match to the surrounding: white boats & blue water vs. white resin & blue bezel. Very nice photos John.


Agreed. perfect model choice. Awesome.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## greg1491

I'm a sucker for chasing a butterfly for a photo. Especially when I have my camera out anyway taking pics of my watch.


----------



## ATLien_325

Finally stumbled upon this thread. I came back with another Mudman 3031 
edition.


I'll end up getting a nice nature shot.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> I'm a sucker for chasing a butterfly for a photo. Especially when I have my camera out anyway taking pics of my watch.


Fabulous shots Greg  Absolutely breathtaking  Thanks 4 posting. The Weather is picking up in HK ( in time for the long weekend ) and hopefully some nature shots with the new red Gulfie


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful pics, Anabuki and Greg !


----------



## kmbijit

Couple of pics taken yesterday...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## romseyman




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

A few shots from some hiking in Pisgah Forest this weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So beautiful Greg  What a post. Magnificent shots. Saved it all  Beautiful colour theme. Such a great place you live. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## romseyman




----------



## 808static

romseyman said:


>


diggin' the gravelmaster.


----------



## bubbaxb




----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## JohnQFord

*So then the Doctor said: "10,000 steps per day" ... so here's the pic's along the way:
















































































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Brilliant posts gents  
Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Hawaii?



bubbaxb said:


> View attachment 8002298


----------



## JohnQFord

JohnQFord said:


> So then the Doctor said: "10,000 steps per day" ... so here's the pic's along the way.


*And some of the critters too:
























































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Lovely shots Greg  Very very nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## bubbaxb

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Hawaii?


Windward side of Oahu, Hawaii
We are very fortunate to have the beach as our back yard, its free and good fun for the kids! We were there for a few hours and the barometer alarm worked great alerted us of incoming rain from the ocean side.


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## 808static

^^^^^^^^

LOOOVE the color combo on that rangeman! 1st time i've seen it, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JohnQFord

808static said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> LOOOVE the color combo on that rangeman! 1st time i've seen it, thanks for sharing!!


*Got it out of the flowers & down to the water:
































*


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Just saw this in the news about what's going on in Canada. Fortunately, this is pretty far from you John, but still it's absolutely crazy with fire burning like that... I can't imagine what it's like in the middle of the day to pack whatever you can, run, and don't know what's next for life. My prayer for the people in the affected areas.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Sorry, didn't see your reply earlier. Pretty cool to have your own beach! I've been to Oahu years ago for vacation. I drove around the entire island at one point, it was a very cool experience! 



bubbaxb said:


> Windward side of Oahu, Hawaii
> We are very fortunate to have the beach as our back yard, its free and good fun for the kids! We were there for a few hours and the barometer alarm worked great alerted us of incoming rain from the ocean side.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Burton's turn to learn:

About Cruising:
































Flying:
















The Great Blue Heron:
























Going out for whale watching:
















Yachting:
























*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Burton's turn to learn:
> 
> About Cruising:
> View attachment 8026186
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026194
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026202
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026218
> 
> 
> Flying:
> View attachment 8026226
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026234
> 
> 
> The Great Blue Heron:
> View attachment 8026250
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026266
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026274
> 
> 
> Going out for whale watching:
> View attachment 8026306
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026314
> 
> 
> Yachting:
> View attachment 8026338
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026354
> 
> 
> View attachment 8026362
> 
> 
> *


You're on a roll Greg  Beautiful shots. Big thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## scufutz

5600E

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

*Welcome to the Port of Vancover:

The Lions Gate Bridge marks the entry to the port
















Looking south, Mount Baker, 86 miles away, can be seen in the lower left.
*
It is one of the snowiest places in the world; in 1999, Mount Baker Ski Area, located 14 km (8.7 mi) to the northeast, set the world record for recorded snowfall in a single season-1,140 in (2,900 cm).[SUP][12[/SUP] At 10,781 ft (3,286 m), it is the third-highest mountain in Washington State and the fifth-highest in the Cascade Range in the Mount Baker Wilderness,

Spanish explorer Gonzalo Lopez de Haro mapped it in 1790 as the _Gran Montaña del Carmelo_, "Great Mount Carmel".[SUP][14][/SUP] The explorer George Vancouver renamed the mountain for 3rd Lieutenant Joseph Baker of HMS _Discovery_, who saw it on April 30, 1792.[SUP][15][/SUP]

*
























Grouse Mountain Ski Resort taps in at around 4,000 ft. & overlooks the cities of North Vancouver & Vancouver. The ski slopes were open until about 2 or 3 weeks ago ... but it is still a great summer destination for sightseers.
























Seaplanes are abundant in the air above the port
























Cruise ships dominate Pan Pacific Place in downtown Vancouver
















while freighters dominate the north & east of the port
















Tourists head out for whale watching








& 'The Swimmer' oversees it all







*


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Ewww... are you going to use that towel after that? :-d



scufutz said:


> 5600E


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Wonderful photos John (Greg)! It's that time of the year again for great photos, and the benefit of living close to a seaport. ;-) Pretty amazing you can spot Mount Baker that far away across the boarder. It almost blended in with the sky with its predominantly white color, must be a clear day to see it.

Wonder what mount is this below? Is it part of Grouse?


JohnQFord said:


>


Looks like it's a pretty busy shipping lane, wonder what's water quality like for swimming?


JohnQFord said:


>


----------



## fcasoli

Great day in my small garden


----------



## JohnQFord

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Wonderful photos John (Greg)! It's that time of the year again for great photos, and the benefit of living close to a seaport. ;-) Pretty amazing you can spot Mount Baker that far away across the boarder. It almost blended in with the sky with its predominantly white color, must be a clear day to see it.
> 
> Wonder what mount is this below? Is it part of Grouse?
> 
> Looks like it's a pretty busy shipping lane, wonder what's water quality like for swimming?


Lots of people miss Mount Baker because it's so faint on the horizon ... to the naked eye. Certainly the zoom lens picks it up a little better but hazy conditions reduce the clarity.

Time of day ... the position of the sun ... also makes a difference.

As to swimming in English Bay ... it's a matter of personal choice. It was closed for 10 days in early April last year due to a bunker oil spill. It never really gets 'warm' so nobody really so much 'swims' .

Mostly it's 'quick dips' to cool off. Other than the January Polar Bear swim, you don't generally see too many people in the water ... although there is a swimming raft with a slide that gets a bit of use

in mid-summer.

There's no one source for the names of the peaks along the North Shore. I tried to piece it together in the photo below. My ground level orientation may be off, but I think the zoom shot is of Crown & Dam.

I'll keep working on it.


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful set of pics again, John! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots fellas especially Greg's harbour and coastal shots are staggering. Thanks to all - Great posts


----------



## Silverswoosh

I initially said that I'd be passing on the new red series, but over the last month or so I've been thinking about that GWN. It's easily my favorite of the bunch. My next Master will either be that, a GWG, or another 9400.


----------



## greg1491

Awesome photos last few days. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos last few days. b-)


Fantastic photo Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Silverswoosh said:


> I initially said that I'd be passing on the new red series, but over the last month or so I've been thinking about that GWN. It's easily my favorite of the bunch. My next Master will either be that, a GWG, or another 9400.


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Beautiful!!! LoVE this Pic


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Beautiful!!! LoVE this Pic


Thank you Pachoe


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Clean nature


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rsvlt1217




----------



## raze




----------



## Brimstone

Camping last night at around 6000'. Road still blocked with snow higher up. It got down to around 34 deg F.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

The newcomer was surely due for a shoot...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good hump day everyone!

Hey, I'm outside on my deck enjoying the sunshine. That's nature enough for today. 
Anyway, it's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner.
What's a dad to do? Get it done, that's what. 
This is how I do it in the BW's casa.






















































Yes, I do brisket and chicken too....













































Yes, everything is homemade including the drunken beans to accompany the meat. I do it all....


















Oh, and there's only one wrist watch privy to do that with me. 
*Casio MT-G
*We're doing it again for my daughter's bday.









I bet y'all have never seen a Casio wrist watch post this mouthwatering.:-d
Have a nice Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## mrroey




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

BevoWatch said:


> _Good hump day everyone!
> 
> Hey, I'm outside on my deck enjoying the sunshine. That's nature enough for today.
> Anyway, it's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner.
> What's a dad to do? Get it done, that's what.
> This is how I do it in the BW's casa...
> 
> I bet y'all have never seen a Casio wrist watch post this mouthwatering.:-d
> Have a nice Wednesday everyone.
> b-)​_


Now you're making me hungry! :-d Many praises for your BBQ skills!


----------



## BevoWatch

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Now you're making me hungry! :-d Many praises for your BBQ skills!


_Thanks. It's OMG goodness!



























Gotta do the quality control test. Oh yeah, it's meat candy.








Just waiting for her to get home for dinner to get started. 
It's the only thing she wanted for her bday, a homemade bbq family dinner.
b-)​_


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Here's my cooking couple months ago, which is cr*p compare to yours. ;-)















Did you learn some of those BBQ skills from this dude?


----------



## BevoWatch

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Here's my cooking couple months ago, which is cr*p compare to yours. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8162434
> View attachment 8162442
> 
> 
> Did you learn some of those BBQ skills from this dude?


No dude that's awesome! I learned a little about bbqing because I lived in Texas for many years. It's a religion there. ~v~
Love seafood my man.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

G100. 

Hope to get out this weekend and take some nature shots. (If the rain stops)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> G100.
> 
> Hope to get out this weekend and take some nature shots. (If the rain stops)


Beautiful Greg


----------



## greg1491

Out in Pisgah forest for a hike.


----------



## jer_




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Out in Pisgah forest for a hike.


So nice Greg  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

DW6600 in the nature...


----------



## w4kz

kmbijit said:


> DW6600 in the nature...
> 
> View attachment 8209418
> 
> 
> View attachment 8209426
> 
> 
> View attachment 8209434


Nice g, one of my favorite too


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Lovely shots kmbijit  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## w4kz




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## w4kz

Change to this black


----------



## fcasoli

The best season is now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots fcasoli 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh I forgot. The small white dot on above photo. Now a little bigger 












Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## w4kz

Hotel playground


----------



## w4kz

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wow nice! For me, it still too far..


----------



## Joakim Agren

w4kz said:


> Wow nice! For me, it still too far..


How about this then...









The 590 feet (179.8 M) The Azzam the biggest yacht in the world!b-)









Is this close enough for ya?:-d I wonder if my G-Shock can take that weight...:think::-d Now were did I put my $600 million to get this thing? I am sure I must have them in my bedroom somewhere!:rodekaart:-d

My Maharishi says hi...



:-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Wow, look at the propulsion system! It's pretty advance for a "personal" yacht! :-!



Joakim Agren said:


> How about this then...
> The 590 feet (179.8 M) The Azzam the biggest yacht in the world!b-)
> 
> View attachment 8256561
> 
> 
> Is this close enough for ya?:-d I wonder if my G-Shock can take that weight...:think::-d Now were did I put my $600 million to get this thing? I am sure I must have them in my bedroom somewhere!:rodekaart:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Few more random Hong Kong harbour/ ocean shots


----------



## greg1491

Awesome harbour shots Tom. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome harbour shots Tom. b-)


 Thank you very much Greg.









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Some shots from earlier today.

Overcast with frequent periods of rain .. glad I had one of my G's on. Keeping my camera dry was worry enough.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Some shots from earlier today.
> 
> Overcast with frequent periods of rain .. glad I had one of my G's on. Keeping my camera dry was worry enough.


Wonderful wonderful shots Greg - defying the rain  So calm, so peaceful. I can hear the waterfall. Big thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Commerce_Centre

In the background HK' tallest building


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Commerce_Centre
> 
> In the background HK' tallest building


Awesome Tom .. thanks for the wiki link.

5th tallest in the world by number of floors. Very impressive. Have you ever been up in it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome Tom .. thanks for the wiki link.
> 
> 5th tallest in the world by number of floors. Very impressive. Have you ever been up in it?


Not yet Greg but pretty soon. I will take the Kobe, the Burton Ranger and one Mudmaster up to the top  Stay put 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa




----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Perfect Greg  Super shots. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Pollinating your G-Shock, Greg? ;-)


----------



## JohnQFord

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Pollinating your G-Shock, Greg? ;-)


It got me the 'Twins' last time: :-d


----------



## brvheart

Piowa said:


> View attachment 8274458


I love this one! Which model is it (I know mudmaster)? I might actually bite on this after all, tried the OD green one on today at the local dealer - I really liked it.


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice fcasoli & Greg  Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## d2mac

A rest on a scenic view with my vintage motard. 
The dark line on the horizon is the Baltic Sea in fog.


----------



## greg1491

d2mac said:


> A rest on a scenic view with my vintage motard.
> The dark line on the horizon is the Baltic Sea in fog.


Awesome mac.

Looks like a great place for riding that special bike.


----------



## d2mac

Thank you Greg! 



greg1491 said:


> Awesome mac.
> 
> Looks like a great place for riding that special bike.


----------



## kmbijit

Nice pic Mac and great weather...makes me want to go out for a ride. Unfortunately the weather has been pretty bad here lately with thunderstorms almost everyday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots Mac


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


>


Perfect match fcasoli 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Joakim Agren

whtwalker said:


>


Ur pic does not show...?

EDIT: Picture now shows!


----------



## whtwalker

Thanks


----------



## Joakim Agren

whtwalker said:


>


Very nice pic!

What is that Knekt thingie?:think:


----------



## greg1491

Enjoying a little nice weather this weekend between some much needed rain storms.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic nature shots Greg   Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

New-to-me ranger goes for a walk in the greens! Hoping to come up with much better pics during the weekend!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice shots kmbijit  Enjoy your new Ranger 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Thank you Tom...:-!


----------



## scufutz

Not in the nature but paying parking









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

This guy definitely is taking it easy ( last week HK snapshot )










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Some pics from blue ridge parkway this weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful Greg  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Taking the train for a two-week outstation visit. 8900 and Ranger for company :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Coooool shots kmbijit. Where's it ? 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Coooool shots kmbijit. Where's it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom! The location is Vijayawada railway station in India. My 2-week travels involve a great deal of railway journeys, lots more train and station stuff coming up! For now, it's time to hit the bunk!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Thanks Tom! The location is Vijayawada railway station in India. My 2-week travels involve a great deal of railway journeys, lots more train and station stuff coming up! For now, it's time to hit the bunk!
> 
> View attachment 8428474


Like it very much kmbijit. Looks so cool - a bit like the movie the Darjeeling Limited. Looking forward to more shots and big thanks for sharing.








(Photo taken by a friend of mine during a business trip to India 2 weeks ago)


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## kmbijit

More trains...b-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kmbijit said:


> More trains...b-)


Nice pics man! When you're traveling, you become more dependent on your watches. They're no longer an accessory, but an important tool to keep track of time, so you don't miss your next transport. Wish you a safe and pleasant journey!


----------



## SeventySeven

GD100MS-3 on my local beach. Love this place and love this watch!



Skickat från min iPhone 6s med Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

well I will wear both today....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SeventySeven said:


> GD100MS-3 on my local beach. Love this place and love this watch!
> 
> http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums...3-99DC-4734-8649-B61A53B2105F_zpsklrfbfgb.jpg
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone 6s med Tapatalk


Awesome shot SeventySeven   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mrcrooka1

"G" in a tree!










Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mrcrooka1 said:


> "G" in a tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


Coool Mrcrooka1 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

"That's the kind of nature I was born for" - says the Rangeman!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No real nature shots yet with my new Froggy but here a collage 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

With fruits


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[ photos: Navy SEALs com, HK Fire Services Department Diving Unit ]


----------



## kmbijit

Tough Solars getting some sunshine by the waterside!


----------



## d2mac

on an old railroad tie, partly owergrown.


----------



## sodamonkey

A shot from work this morning, this is the company boss's toy!










Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sodamonkey said:


> A shot from work this morning, this is the company boss's toy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


How coooool 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sodamonkey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How coooool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Yeah, cool thing. It's a YAK apparently?

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

sodamonkey said:


> A shot from work this morning, this is the company boss's toy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


Good, but you job requires G-Shock Aviator


----------



## sodamonkey

fcasoli said:


> Good, but you job requires G-Shock Aviator


Yeah, if only I could afford one 😢

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Two days after the first full bloom. It doesnt take them long to find it. b-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Last night's moon.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Enjoying the nature Saturday.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Today:
























































*


----------



## Montag84




----------



## kmbijit

Rainy day...


----------



## w4kz

Not really natural but...


----------



## JohnQFord

kmbijit said:


> Rainy day...
> 
> View attachment 8511082


It's gotta' be comforting to know you can get up to 200m of rain & your G's will keep on truckin' ! :-!:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great posts gents  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Scorching heat in Hong Kong but gotta show few nature shots of my latest arrival this coming weekend. Pretty sure it will be fitting in perfectly  It's a real beauty gents. Once again full marks to Casio and their colour design team. Excellent job


----------



## sodamonkey

Scorching heat in Hong Kong but gotta show few nature shots of latest arrival this coming weekend. Pretty sure it will be fitting in perfectly  It's a real beauty gents. Once again full marks to Casio and their colour design team. Excellent job 










Very nice!! The colours are really good together 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

JohnQFord said:


> It's gotta' be comforting to know you can get up to 200m of rain & your G's will keep on truckin' ! :-!:-d


Thanks Greg! Away from home and have started badly missing my other Gs...thinking which one to whip up once I get back. In all probability, it would be my personal favorite, the 6600!!!


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Ranger in the sky...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

edih said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot edih Thanks for sharing



kmbijit said:


> Ranger in the sky...
> 
> View attachment 8582026
> 
> View attachment 8582034
> 
> View attachment 8582066


Loving this shots kmbijit so cool ! Safe trip

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## BerlinG-Fan

Just back from our Crete Holiday. Decided to take the Rangeman to the test.
The watch went through hours of snorkelling in seawater, pool and lots of sun exposure.
Went on two trips via Mountainbike into the mountains. The altimeter was a nice indicator on what we achieved.
The watch was covered in dust, washed it off with seawater, in the evening with clean water ofc.
Great holiday watch.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Nice photos! May I ask what type of snake is that?



BerlinG-Fan said:


> Just back from our Crete Holiday. Decided to take the Rangeman to the test.
> The watch went through hours of snorkelling in seawater, pool and lots of sun exposure.
> Went on two trips via Mountainbike into the mountains. The altimeter was a nice indicator on what we achieved.
> The watch was covered in dust, washed it off with seawater, in the evening with clean water ofc.
> Great holiday watch.
> View attachment 8586010


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great post,great shots BerlinG-Fan  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Bozzy

Beautiful background


----------



## Fujoor

After a swim


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Fujoor & JohnQ








Nature theme 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots Fujoor & JohnQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature theme
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Love this shot! Nice one!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> Love this shot! Nice one!


Thanks a lot brvheart 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## M-Shock

Loving both the Green and Blue ICERC rangemen.


----------



## kmbijit

Foxfire on the wall!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Foxfire on the wall!
> 
> View attachment 8626450


Fantastic shot kmbijit  Very crisp 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sunday outing


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sunday outing


Great photos Tom.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great photos Tom.


Thanks so much Greg 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sunday outing


Beautiful pics Tom! And that blue Ranger looks like the perfect companion for the seaside!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Beautiful pics Tom! And that blue Ranger looks like the perfect companion for the seaside!


Thanks so much kmbijit  Its not so easy to photograph. Still gotta figure one it's not so hot outside but yes very happy as its a real seaside Ranger 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Quadka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84




----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## elborderas




----------



## j4yt33

My beast in it's natural habitat


----------



## navjing0614

Dw5600c

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice gents. Awesome posts and nature shots lately. Well done everyone   Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## zeroair

Any interest in my GW-9300-SR-4 'in nature' ??


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

zeroair said:


> Any interest in my GW-9300-SR-4 'in nature' ??
> 
> View attachment 8661250


Yeah of course. It's nice. Here the bigger brother. The Men in Sunrise Purple series looks great in nature IMHO 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## zeroair

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah of course. It's nice. Here the bigger brother. The Men in Sunrise Purple series looks great in nature IMHO


Why is the frogman considered the big brother to the mudman?


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

zeroair said:


> Why is the frogman considered the big brother to the mudman?


Take a look at this review & see if you come to the same conclusion: 

Men In Sunrise Purple Frogman, Rangeman, and Mudman Master of G Series


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

zeroair said:


> Why is the frogman considered the big brother to the mudman?


They are cousins! Between variations of a model, siblings. Between two different models, cousins. ;-)


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Fujoor

Evening swimming in Sweden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spryken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

zeroair said:


> Why is the frogman considered the big brother to the mudman?


Because it's the biggest of the 'Men in Sunrise Purple' Series 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fujoor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot Thanks 4 sharing Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Fujoor

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shot Thanks 4 sharing Fujoor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


You're welcome. It's an awesome lake here in Sweden. Almost no people there at all. I'm there all the time. The gwm5610 is an great swimming companion. Weights nothing and waterproof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fujoor said:


> You're welcome. It's an awesome lake here in Sweden. Almost no people there at all. I'm there all the time. The gwm5610 is an great swimming companion. Weights nothing and waterproof.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Fujoor. Sweden must have a beautiful landscape. Huge country but only 2 million habitants more than in Hong Kong. No wonder that you got plenty of quiet places  Btw a Typhoon is approaching Hong Kong after the heatwave










http://www.hko.gov.hk/wxinfo/currwx/tc_gis_e.htm

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brimstone

Camping in Utah this weekend.


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Took the kids to Battery Park to play in the sand (and the frog too!).














































Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful beautiful Mrcrooka1 Wow. Thanks for sharing  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Took the kids to Battery Park to play in the sand (and the frog too!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


Battery Park? As in Charleston, SC?


----------



## Mrcrooka1

brvheart said:


> Battery Park? As in Charleston, SC?


New Castle, Delaware....Historic New Castle to be exact.

Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Cool! We frequent Charleston and they also have a battery park - but when I saw you pics I was like - ummm wait where was that taken?!?


----------



## Mrcrooka1

brvheart said:


> Cool! We frequent Charleston and they also have a battery park - but when I saw you pics I was like - ummm wait where was that taken?!?


Lol, I never knew there was more than one Battery Park. I googled and there are actually three (Charleston,New Castle, and New York). We frequent the one here, it's a pretty nice place to go to get away from the hustle and bustle.

The one in Charleston is pretty nice from what I saw on the net. I have family in S.C. and I'll have to make the visit the next time we're in that neck of the woods.

They seem to have similar themes.

http://www.historicnewcastle.com/historicnewcastle.com/Welcome.html

Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nature themes 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Is that the Star Ferry pier? 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> nature themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Is that the Star Ferry pier?


It's the North Point Ferry Pier. Vessel is sailing between Kwun Tong & North Point or to Hung Hom









[ web image ]

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Fujoor

Not a g-shock and not in nature, but a nice picture nonetheless. At least it's a Casio outside 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots kmbijit & Fujoor 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## vjlbl

Just simply love the blue dial....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Corn








Corn








More corn :-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Trees








Trees








More trees... ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Sun worshipers.








Both acquire energy from the Sun.


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Prdrers

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Sun worshipers.
> View attachment 8752570


What watch is this? Reminds me of my GW300...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Prdrers said:


> What watch is this? Reminds me of my GW300...


GW330A.


----------



## Prdrers

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> GW330A.


So a close cousin? I incidentally just ordered a new bezel and band for mine. I went to clean it, and the bezel crumbled into three pieces. I guess 11 yrs was a good run.

Okay, sorry, back on topic!


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots Watch_Geekmaster & JohnQ 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## M-Shock

A couple of guys hanging out on my patio.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Alaska anyone ? :think:*
















*Container loads of G-Shocks ... I'm sure !!! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## M-Shock

Mudmaster @ the Vancouver Aquarium today  Seems like a better place for a GULFMASTER but I don't own one *sniff*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots JohnQ and M-Shock. You guys are neighbours isn't it? 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## JohnQFord

M-Shock said:


> Mudmaster @ the Vancouver Aquarium today  Seems like a better place for a GULFMASTER but I don't own one *sniff*


So next weekend ... top of Grouse with the Grizzlies ??? :think: :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## brvheart

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 8760738
> 
> 
> View attachment 8760746
> 
> 
> View attachment 8760754
> 
> 
> View attachment 8760762
> 
> 
> View attachment 8760770


I trust no Frogs were hurt in the shooting of this set...and none took a tumble down anywhere with an epic explosion on impact...?


----------



## brvheart

M-Shock said:


> Mudmaster @ the Vancouver Aquarium today  Seems like a better place for a GULFMASTER but I don't own one *sniff*


Depends on how you look at it...I like the Mudmaster better than the Gulfy - I think the Mud fits just fine where you are


----------



## tokeisukei

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 8767450
> 
> 
> *Alaska anyone ? :think:*
> View attachment 8767466
> 
> 
> View attachment 8767474
> 
> 
> *Container loads of G-Shocks ... I'm sure !!! :-!:-!:-!*
> View attachment 8767482


Excellent rangeman. Vancouver ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

tokeisukei said:


> Excellent rangeman. Vancouver ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And nothing but Vancouver. Fortunately within blocks of my front door ! ... As is the Vancouver Aquarium in *M-Shock*'s photo ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## M-Shock

Hehe I plan on doing some hikes soon with the Mudmaster


----------



## JohnQFord

*URBAN NATURE !
















*


----------



## kmbijit

JohnQFord said:


> *URBAN NATURE !
> 
> View attachment 8786642
> 
> *


Nice Ride, Greg!


----------



## JohnQFord

kmbijit said:


> Nice Ride, Greg!


Oh how I wish ! :think: :-d


----------



## Quadka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Quadka said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 8796338
> 
> 
> View attachment 8796346


Awesome shots gents  Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Moon and lightning! Must be one in a million chance to see both in the same night, AND able to photograph them together! Wasted a ton of "film" and battery, only these two came out great.

Here you go, nature's light show in a distant storm and a partial clear sky with bright moon.


----------



## kmbijit

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Moon and lightning! Must be one in a million chance to see both in the same night, AND able to photograph them together! Wasted a ton of "film" and battery, only these two came out great.
> 
> Here you go, nature's light show in a distant storm and a partial clear sky with bright moon.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## JohnQFord

*'B' for Burton! :-!:-!:-!








































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*Late evening walk to catch the sunset. :-!

Thought I'd continue on with the 'B' theme ... Beautiful Burton ... Beautiful Ferrari ... Beautiful Sunset: :think:

















































































Oof ... that expensive candlelight dinner ... appeared to have become more expensive, on my return, for the lucky Ferrari owner ! o| :-|







*


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful sunset pics, Greg! And yes, the Ferrari was great, but I prefer the Bentley, thank you


----------



## SeventySeven

My oldest and my newest getting some sun.  And perfectly synched too!



Skickat från min iPhone 6s med Tapatalk


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Jumped off my wrist to relax a bit.










Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Clicked these pics earlier today.


----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Beautiful sunset pics, Greg! And yes, the Ferrari was great, but I prefer the Bentley, thank you


Seconded Awesome shots Greg 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Jumped off my wrist to relax a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk





kmbijit said:


> Clicked these pics earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 8813746
> 
> 
> View attachment 8813754





JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 8816322
> 
> 
> View attachment 8816330


Fabulous shots gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*GWF-D1000B-1JF






*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

HK today and yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> HK today and yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome scenery Tom. b-)


----------



## greg1491

Still extremely hot and humid here but wearing these lately.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome scenery Tom. b-)


Thank you very much Greg and beautiful shots today. Love them all. Such wonderful colours. Still extremely hot in Hong Kong as the sun is shining mercilessly every day. No end in sight but no complain. Mid- end August hiking should be ok at last. Can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Yeah, but can a Frogman lead a country? ;-)



JohnQFord said:


> *Too close to nature ?
> View attachment 8829482
> *


----------



## Quadka

A cat, a square and a frog:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The 3rd photo must be the last one, as the cat finished his meal. :-d



Quadka said:


> A cat, a square and a frog:


----------



## JohnQFord

*Started out in downtown Vancouver @ Granville & Georgia








From modern highrises








To the Hudson's Bay building. The company was chartered in 1670. This 'flagship store' was built on this site in 1914 ... it's current iteration completed in 1949.
















This is a view [mid-crosswalk] looking west along Georgia St from Granville St.








From downtown ... it was down to the Seawall along English Bay to the south of downtown Vancouver.
































The black barge in the centre left is the platform for the Honda Celebration of Light ... 3days ... Sat/Wed/Sat ... of fireworks competition replete with musical accompaniment.
**The fortunate few will have prime viewing from the decks of their own various watercraft !








By the time of this post ... certainly within 1 hour ... this hillside will be packed with those waiting to see the show.








All is quiet for now.








Some of the earlybirds. The crowd will grow to somewhere around 100,000 people by the start of the show !
















And the fireworks ? This year they blocked off a key access street. This was as close as I got: :roll:
















Went home, sat on my balcony & enjoyed ? the 'fringe' show: :think:
















I'll try to do better on Wednesday. :-! *


----------



## Quadka

No, the frog felt icky, so she needed to wash her paw


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Outstanding shots JohnQ  Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Quadka said:


> No, the frog felt icky, so she needed to wash her paw


Awesome catch QuadkaGreat (snap) shots

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very nice photo shoot, thanks for sharing. And you caught those 2 guys checking out the girls. :-d



JohnQFord said:


> *
> View attachment 8838786
> 
> *


----------



## JohnQFord

*Sunday Dusk with the GW-9400KJ-2JR Blue Booby:































*


----------



## madjh

A simple photo:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Sunday Dusk with the GW-9400KJ-2JR Blue Booby:
> View attachment 8847978
> 
> 
> View attachment 8847986
> 
> 
> View attachment 8847994
> 
> 
> View attachment 8848002
> 
> *


Stunning Greg! Love that Ranger  You're on a roll  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Excellent photos from everyone lately.

A few Ive taken this week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Excellent photos from everyone lately.
> 
> A few Ive taken this week.


Sensational  & breathtaking shots Greg  The colours are amazing too. Wow. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Rainy, gloomy day, but the King had to have a pic taken!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Rainy, gloomy day, but the King had to have a pic taken!!!
> 
> View attachment 8878346


Superb shot kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Amazing pics, JohnQ & Greg!! :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Superb shot kmbijit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom...and not seeing much from you these days? Hoping to see your new froggies in action soon!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Thanks Tom...and not seeing much from you these days? Hoping to see your new froggies in action soon!!!


Yeah that's right as it's not so much fun at the moment. ( See below photo taken on Tuesday 26 ) The August will be more pleasant and then finally September until late December ( best season of the year in Hong Kong IMHO ) 









But not a problem as you guys are doing absolute great and I'm enjoying every single nature shot. Well done


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah that's right as it's not so much fun at the moment. ( See below photo taken on Tuesday 26 ) The August will be more pleasant and then finally September until late December ( best season of the year in Hong Kong IMHO )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not a problem as you guys are doing absolute great and I'm enjoying every single nature shot. Well done


They'll be screaming about the heat here as well ... when it gets up there this afternoon for 4 or 5 hours ! :-d Seriously ... native Vancouverites think that's next to unbearable !!! :think: :-d:-d:-d


----------



## greg1491

JohnQFord said:


> They'll be screaming about the heat here as well ... when it gets up there this afternoon for 4 or 5 hours ! :-d Seriously ... native Vancouverites think that's next to unbearable !!! :think: :-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 8881570


I really like the looks of your weather forecast. 

Very jealous right now.


----------



## greg1491

Bambi stopped by this afternoon. The adults are regulars in the woods behind my house. Always exciting to see their young close up.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Bambi stopped by this afternoon. The adults are regulars in the woods behind my house. Always exciting to see their young close up.


Wow so nice Greg So difficult taking this photos. The fellas are so shy. Thanks for sharing  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

A wet king!!!


----------



## Fujoor

kmbijit said:


> A wet king!!!
> 
> View attachment 8891434


Nice photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac

The red dawn of a warm summer day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> The red dawn of a warm summer day!


So nice d2mac. Great shot. I can hear the crickets chirping  Have a great summer weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ccm123

Great photo!



d2mac said:


> The red dawn of a warm summer day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful pictures, Fujoor and d2mac!


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Roy Hobbs said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Awesome! The way it should be!


----------



## kmbijit

A couple more from the rainy days


----------



## JohnQFord

The end of July & the crowd in the foreground is gathered on the beach to watch a comedic escape artist get out of a straight jacket.








A mother & daughter are oblivious to the performance ... the daughter still enjoying her play.








The GW-9402KJ-2JR at dusk.








The sun having just set.
























The escape artist continued his act as I returned








as time ran out on the day.


----------



## kmbijit

Lovely narrative JohnQ!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots Greg 










Plunge 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Harry Ireland

The escape artist continued his act as I returned
View attachment 8919562


I might need that straightjacket. Been hunting to many G-Shocks this week!


----------



## arogle1stus

Dweller:
Current "jus gotta have" G Shock? 
The GWX56. Just like the SIL Mark.
The ultimate G Shock fan.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

More butterfly chasing. The blooms will be gone before long.


----------



## Harry Ireland

Amazing pictures! You must be a photographer...really amazing. 
And that G-100 looks very good, much better than the stock pictures!

(Conversation in my head: No Harry, you can't have one....we talked about this)



greg1491 said:


> More butterfly chasing. The blooms will be gone before long.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots Greg 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Harry Ireland said:


> Amazing pictures! You must be a photographer...really amazing.
> And that G-100 looks very good, much better than the stock pictures!
> 
> (Conversation in my head: No Harry, you can't have one....we talked about this)





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful shots Greg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks guys.

@Harry, I just take photos as a hobby. I live in a beautiful area and love to get outside with my camera. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## kmbijit

greg1491 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> @Harry, I just take photos as a hobby. I live in a beautiful area and love to get outside with my camera. Thanks for the compliment.


Beautiful place indeed, Greg! You do have an eye for beauty!


----------



## Fookus

MTG...near the sea


----------



## Fookus

Oceanus


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Great shot Pachoe. Happy weekend to you and everyone 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

*More 'Urban' Nature:















































*


----------



## greg1491

Awesome shots of that Ferrari. b-)

I cant help but notice the huge yellow disc brakes. Definitely not overkill for a car with that kind of power.


----------



## JohnQFord

greg1491 said:


> Awesome shots of that Ferrari. b-)
> 
> I cant help but notice the huge yellow disc brakes. Definitely not overkill for a car with that kind of power.


Unfortunately ... for the complete lack of opportunity available to *'drive'* the car ... drums from a '55 Beetle would be sufficient. :roll:

Traffic congestion & police presence on the few limited stretches where you could let it go must be really,really frustrating for owners of these cars in BC. :think:

A certain 'pride of ownership' or 'badge of wealth' thing are the big influences. The *'driving'* opportunities just aren't there ! o|


----------



## Harry Ireland

Wow. I'd love to take this puppy out for a run on the German Autobahns...
I drove there once, going 225 km/h and was overtaken by a red Ferrari....like I was standing still. Un-freaking-believable that was....



JohnQFord said:


> *More 'Urban' Nature:
> View attachment 8991009
> 
> 
> View attachment 8991025
> 
> 
> View attachment 8991033
> 
> 
> View attachment 8991049
> 
> 
> View attachment 8991065
> 
> 
> View attachment 8991073
> 
> *


----------



## Onewatchhh

JohnQFord said:


> ...The *'driving'* opportunities just aren't there ! o|


No trackdays in Canada John?


----------



## JohnQFord

BenF said:


> No trackdays in Canada John?


Gosh ... you'd be crazy *not* to spend $350,000 to $550,000 [?] basically just so you could attend 'track days' ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

That's a brand new Ferrari 488 in John's pictures. Didn't you post a similar car earlier? (Too lazy to look back pages in this thread.)

It has a V-8 engine that produces 661 horse powers, and acceleration of 0-60mph in 3.0 seconds! It will cost your wallet 1/4 million shorter in cash, too! ;-)








JohnQFord said:


> *More 'Urban' Nature:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## greg1491

More butterflies. Every afternoon when I get home from work, I look out at this butterfly bush there are butterflies hitting on the blooms. So out I go with my camera. 

Blooms will be gone before long though.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> More butterflies. Every afternoon when I get home from work, I look out at this butterfly bush there are butterflies hitting on the blooms. So out I go with my camera.
> 
> Blooms will be gone before long though.


Stunning & breathtaking shots Greg Thanks for sharing  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Question to Tom, Greg (JQF) and all other Burton Ranger owners - how frequently do you wear your beauties? Mine picks up gunk very quick :-(


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Question to Tom, Greg (JQF) and all other Burton Ranger owners - how frequently do you wear your beauties? Mine picks up gunk very quick :-(


Yeah white is tough especially in hot/ humid/ stuffy climate zones like HK, South East Asia .. Wearing the Burton rarely at the moment - but November, December onwards will be the perfect time ( here ) 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah white is tough especially in hot/ humid/ stuffy climate zones like HK, South East Asia .. Wearing the Burton rarely at the moment - but November, December onwards will be the perfect time ( here )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


You're right - I wore it for two days in a row and was surprised at the amount of dirt accumulated under the bezel/between the buttons and bezel..


----------



## JohnQFord

kmbijit said:


> Question to Tom, Greg (JQF) and all other Burton Ranger owners - how frequently do you wear your beauties? Mine picks up gunk very quick :-(


Once a week. That said ... the climate in Vancouver is very mild & temperatures themselves are rarely sweat inducing.

I move like a sloth just to avoid gunk build-up on my G's ! :-d 'Gunk' is not much of a problem. :think:

I tend to wear the Burton & the white Gulfmaster only on sunny days though. :-!


----------



## greg1491

Snapped a couple pics of a deer feeding her young today in my yard. Mother's milk must be good as one of them got it all over it's face.

The mother has been spending a lot of time licking a mineral block I put out for them. Needing the extra nutrition for milk production.

It's awesome being able to observe them so close and they know I'm not a threat to them.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Amazing shots Greg. Saved them all. What a fantastic neighbourhood  Loving it. Big thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

+1. Amazing pics Greg, lucky you've such an awesome neighborhood!


----------



## JohnQFord

*Okay ... I was wearing this watch* 








*when I tried out my new super telephoto Point & Shoot on the moon ... 236,000 miles away ... and b-)*
















































Wait until I get a steadier platform for the camera ... then the close-ups wiill be sharper. Certainly is fun ! :-!


----------



## Onewatchhh

Wooooowwww!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Ireland

Awesome. Unbelievably clear too!



JohnQFord said:


> *Okay ... I was wearing this watch*
> *when I tried out my new super telephoto Point & Shoot on the moon ... 236,000 miles away ... and b-)*
> Wait until I get a steadier platform for the camera ... then the close-ups wiill be sharper. Certainly is fun ! :-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

JohnQFord said:


> ...
> View attachment 9025401
> 
> 
> Wait until I get a steadier platform for the camera ... then the close-ups wiill be sharper. Certainly is fun ! :-!


With that zoom, you can finally find the secret Alien Moon Base! :-d


----------



## JohnQFord

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> With that zoom, you can finally find the secret Alien Moon Base! :-d


I *knew it ! :-d:-d:-d*


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## greg1491

G100 and some early morning visitors.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots Greg & Greg

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme and sunset over Hong Kongs outlying Islands last Friday


----------



## mpulford311

Very nice 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Beautiful setting for a relaxing boat ride Tom.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mpulford311 said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





greg1491 said:


> Beautiful setting for a relaxing boat ride Tom.


Thanks a lot Greg & mpulford311 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Watch watching the garden.


----------



## spryken




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Watch watching the garden.


Great shots  I think I got some ideas about your garden. Dill, onions and green Salad or perhaps Kale


----------



## d2mac

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots  I think I got some ideas about your garden. Dill, onions and green Salad or perhaps Kale


You hav good eyes! 

left:
Onions, dill, beans
middle:
Kale
unvisible in the soil to the right: Potatos
right: Pumpkins


----------



## SeventySeven

G by the sea!



Skickat från min iPhone 6s med Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

d2mac said:


> left:
> Onions, dill, beans
> middle:
> Kale
> unvisible in the soil to the right: Potatos
> right: Pumpkins


Reminds me on a line out of one of my favorite movies "Second Hand Lions".
Anybody who hasn't seen it yet is missing out big time.


----------



## Harry Ireland

A beautiful day here in Ireland.


----------



## Quadka

Harry Ireland said:


> A beautiful day here in Ireland.
> 
> View attachment 9056658
> 
> View attachment 9056666
> 
> View attachment 9056554


Congratulations on the arrivals Harry


----------



## Onewatchhh

Flipping heck, it's not raining!! Good job Harry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM1973

Found this I took last October 3. Clemson - Notre Dame football game as the monsoon cranking up around kickoff. One of my favorite pictures of my Mudman.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Harry Ireland said:


> A beautiful day here in Ireland.
> 
> View attachment 9056658
> 
> View attachment 9056666
> 
> View attachment 9056554


Soooooooooo cooooool Thanks for sharing Harry. Wonderful shots & beautiful sunshine. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Boat party


----------



## Prdrers

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 9025401
> 
> 
> Wait until I get a steadier platform for the camera ... then the close-ups wiill be sharper. Certainly is fun ! :-!


Try to get a better shot of the dark side. Pink Floyd is supposed to be there.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throwback 2013. Hong Kong Golf Open & my Riseman. Checking out the putting skills 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## milloncobra




----------



## anabuki




----------



## kmbijit

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9107090


Now, that's a perfectly camouflaged 'busa!!


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Aviator fell out the sky into the sand!


----------



## w4kz

6930 for independence day party


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ouch! that really hurts  Nasty sting 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Ouch! that really hurts  Nasty sting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wow ... ouch is right.


----------



## greg1491

5600 surrounded by color.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> 5600 surrounded by color.


Love the colourful shot Greg and the butterfly photo is breathtaking  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## romseyman




----------



## Harry Ireland

Just arrived!

HUF 'n PUF


----------



## greg1491

Butterfly season is winding down but there are still a few ragged stragglers around and the deer are having a baby boom. Two day ago there were about 15 deer in my yard with 3 fawns in the group. I only got one good shot of a fawn.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spectacular Greg  Amazing. Simply breathtaking photos. Fantastic colours. Saved them - thanks for your time & dedication. Beautiful post 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

greg1491 said:


> Butterfly season is winding down but there are still a few ragged stragglers around and the deer are having a baby boom. Two day ago there were about 15 deer in my yard with 3 fawns in the group. I only got one good shot of a fawn.


Unreal! You've found a butterfly with matching colors to the Quad Gulfmaster!  By the way, that's some magnificent photography!


----------



## Harry Ireland

Guess who was staring me right in the kisser just now! 
Good old Mr. Fox.


----------



## greg1491

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Unreal! You've found a butterfly with matching colors to the Quad Gulfmaster!  By the way, that's some magnificent photography!
> 
> View attachment 9148850


Thanks.


----------



## greg1491

Harry Ireland said:


> Guess who was staring me right in the kisser just now!
> Good old Mr. Fox.
> 
> View attachment 9150370
> 
> View attachment 9150378


Awesome shot.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Harry Ireland said:


> Guess who was staring me right in the kisser just now!
> Good old Mr. Fox.
> 
> View attachment 9150370
> 
> View attachment 9150378


Great shots Harry

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sao

A shot from a few days ago down at the beach in Evanston Chicago

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

Great weather here this weekend. Still have a few butterflies hanging around.


----------



## brvheart

Not exactly nature...but nature...


----------



## anabuki

Nature of "G"


----------



## fcasoli

brvheart said:


> Not exactly nature...but nature...


SR71 Blackbird, simply the best aircraft ever built


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great weather here this weekend. Still have a few butterflies hanging around.


Beautiful shots Greg. Saved them all. My absolute fave 








( image by greg1491

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Brightz

Frogman checking out the waves.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Brightz said:


> Frogman checking out the waves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

fcasoli said:


> SR71 Blackbird, simply the best aircraft ever built


Yup, one of the best for sure. And do you know that thing's almost as long as the space shuttle?!

Here are some more from my trip to the air and space museum (different one from Brvheart's). Nature? Conquering nature! Since we can't fly by nature, can we? ;-)

























One of the Concordes is exhibited in the same museum.
















Verifying one of the Rolex clocks against my PRG-550. ;-) I actually wear this watch a lot, but not often taking picture of it.








And of course, seeing the space shuttle was the pivotal moment of this trip.


----------



## fcasoli

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Yup, one of the best for sure. And do you know that thing's almost as long as the space shuttle?!
> 
> Here are some more from my trip to the air and space museum (different one from Brvheart's). Nature? Conquering nature! Since we can't fly by nature, can we? ;-)


I have a book written by a colonel that participated to development of the Blackbird and the history of the space shuttle, the history of the human genre...


----------



## brvheart

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Yup, one of the best for sure. And do you know that thing's almost as long as the space shuttle?!
> 
> Here are some more from my trip to the air and space museum (different one from Brvheart's). Nature? Conquering nature! Since we can't fly by nature, can we? ;-)
> 
> One of the Concordes is exhibited in the same museum.
> 
> Verifying one of the Rolex clocks against my PRG-550. ;-) I actually wear this watch a lot, but not often taking picture of it.
> 
> And of course, seeing the space shuttle was the pivotal moment of this trip.


Totally awesome!!! Nice shots! Thanks for sharing!

I'm glad I'm not the only one going around trying to do wrist shots in public


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

brvheart said:


> Totally awesome!!! Nice shots! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one going around trying to do wrist shots in public


I tried to do it as "covertly" as possible. ;-) That's why the quality (of the watch) wasn't the best.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

More to come 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Last time I've found only a couple sunflowers in a field. This time I've found a sea of them! 
















Overwhelming senses! My retina explodes! ;-)








With such vibrant colors, any shot is pro photography! Anybody can be a photographer. :-!
















The bees were too preoccupied to collect pollen, I was safe. Don't worry! ;-)
















Absolutely beautiful day to see nature's true colors.
















Only once a year for few weeks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful post Watch_Geekmaster










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## silidoll

many thanks for sharing the pictures. I believe more and more Casio G-Shock is the #1 adventure watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic shots kmbijit  Wow










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## greg1491

30th square enjoying some nice weather this weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome square & awesome shots Greg. Breathtaking colours Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Shutter Island 








Spooky tonight 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## anabuki




----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Shutter Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome Tom. The dark photo and the islands name are a very ominous combination. Spooky indeed. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome Tom. The dark photo and the islands name are a very ominous combination. Spooky indeed. b-)


Thanks so much Greg  Glad you like the spooky shot. it was raining non stop today and the ferry ride home was so relaxing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ChrisBorg4

My Favorite <3


----------



## greg1491

G2900 in the wild of my back yard.


----------



## kmbijit

Another awesome set, Greg!!!


----------



## kmbijit

Some pics from last week:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> G2900 in the wild of my back yard.





kmbijit said:


> Some pics from last week:
> 
> View attachment 9289434
> 
> 
> View attachment 9289442


Wow  Fantastic shots Greg & kmbijit  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Just watching the moon. About 7:26 pm ...

























and a little interference from a distant building as I almost missed it 2-1/2 hours later. [On a descending arc between the 2 times.]


----------



## kmbijit

JohnQFord said:


> Just watching the moon. About 7:26 pm ...
> 
> View attachment 9297114
> 
> 
> and a little interference from a distant building as I almost missed it 2-1/2 hours later. [On a descending arc between the 2 times.]


What's the optical zoom used here? I am willing to bet it's more than 1200mm on a 24mm lens? (50x optical or equivalent?)


----------



## JohnQFord

kmbijit said:


> What's the optical zoom used here? I am willing to bet it's more than 1200mm on a 24mm lens? (50x optical or equivalent?)


It's a Canon Powershot SX60 HS. 65x Zoom. [21-1365mm equivalent]. The biggest problem, even on a tripod, is holding it steady enough at max telephoto to maximize the image.

It's 65x optical & 4x electronic zoom. Not bad for $500. Still amazes me that I can photo the moon in almost broad daylight. :think:

Would have got the 83x zoom Nikon Coolpix P900 for $700, but it was miserably out of stock at the time & lacked RAW capability [my rationalization]


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 9297138


Alien grid lines?


----------



## JohnQFord

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Alien grid lines?


Earthbound balcony railing !


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JohnQFord




----------



## odinslostcandy

...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice gents. Great shots  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## anabuki

LGBT version, or what?! ;-)


----------



## JohnQFord

Not really nature ... a downtown bus stop ... but Navy Rangeman from Belgium meets red Frogman from Vancouver.

Minutes/seconds are synced ... hours & date set for each owners city of residence.

Not the best photo but despite the size of Vancouver, I rarely spot many G-Shocks, let alone a less common model. :think:


----------



## odinslostcandy

Forest fires making for a good sunset.










And a patriotic one because of the day.










...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## kmbijit

JohnQFord said:


> Not really nature ... a downtown bus stop ... but Navy Rangeman from Belgium meets red Frogman from Vancouver.
> 
> Minutes/seconds are synced ... hours & date set for each owners city of residence.
> 
> Not the best photo but despite the size of Vancouver, I rarely spot many G-Shocks, let alone a less common model. :think:


Is it someone from WUS?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Not really nature ... a downtown bus stop ... but Navy Rangeman from Belgium meets red Frogman from Vancouver.
> 
> Minutes/seconds are synced ... hours & date set for each owners city of residence.
> 
> Not the best photo but despite the size of Vancouver, I rarely spot many G-Shocks, let alone a less common model. :think:
> 
> View attachment 9328954


Awesome story Greg  Thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## d2mac

Had a day off today and was waiting for my motocycle to get serviced.
Its a little town near Schwerin.
It was a nice place with a small channel and a drawbrigde!


----------



## JohnQFord

kmbijit said:


> Is it someone from WUS?


No ... he'd never heard of WUS.


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Had a day off today and was waiting for my motocycle to get serviced.
> Its a little town near Schwerin.
> It was a nice place with a small channel and a drawbrigde!


Fantastic shots d2mac Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit

Hi


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic shots d2mac Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


+1. Absolutely fabulous pics!!


----------



## d2mac

Thank you all! 



kmbijit said:


> Hi
> 
> +1. Absolutely fabulous pics!!


----------



## odinslostcandy

...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## JohnQFord

*The evening stroll:































































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice JohnQ Fabulous shots  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## odinslostcandy

Too dark for a shot of the G. But, a nice Colorado sunset.










stupid autocorrect


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

odinslostcandy said:


> Too dark for a shot of the G. But, a nice Colorado sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid autocorrect


Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot 









Burton Ranger overlooking Hong Kong Island & Kowloon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

It's Burton time - fall equinox


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> View attachment 9440546





Fujoor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shots gents  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## anabuki




----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rooftop delight  Sunday nature theme 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Nemo




----------



## milloncobra

Grtz


----------



## Nemo




----------



## odinslostcandy

In nature...










...about to cook nature










stupid autocorrect


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great & inspiring shots Nemo, millioncobra & odinslostcandy  Thanks for sharing  Awesome 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Fujoor

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nature theme
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Gorgeous photo and composition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fujoor said:


> Gorgeous photo and composition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Fujoor Very kind 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## kmbijit

whtwalker said:


>


Super awesome! That's what a G is meant to be!


----------



## d2mac

Harvesting!


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Harvesting!





Fujoor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

Does a G-Shock on a cruise shop count?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

Ok, those cruise ships are rough. Here's another one of my G-Shock with some of the indigenous food available on the ship for breakfast.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

SamQue said:


> Ok, those cruise ships are rough. Here's another one of my G-Shock with some of the indigenous food available on the ship for breakfast.


How cool Where're you heading to? Have a good time SamQue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

SamQue said:


> Ok, those cruise ships are rough. Here's another one of my G-Shock with some of the indigenous food available on the ship for breakfast.


Awfully rough seas !!! Hope you didn't capsize ! :think: :-d


----------



## whtwalker

kmbijit said:


> Super awesome! That's what a G is meant to be!


Thanks, kmbijit! I take my rangeman diving and surfing every week.


----------



## harald-hans

Yesterday ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

harald-hans said:


> Yesterday ...


Coool shot Harald Hans Great sunshine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you ...

Just one more ...


----------



## SamQue

JohnQFord said:


> Awfully rough seas !!! Hope you didn't capsize ! :think: :-d
> 
> View attachment 9506386


Almost did capsize a couple of times. That evil free drink package that NCL throws in. Last minute cruise after wife has spent most of the year with doctors and hospitals. Went to western Caribbean, ports in Mexico, Honduras and Belize.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

harald-hans said:


> Thank you ...
> 
> Just one more ...


Love this tree shots. Pls wait a second ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice fcasoli 

















It was so beautiful today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Greetings from Goa, India!









Rangeman on the beach! 








Ranger taking a hike...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Greetings from Goa, India!
> 
> View attachment 9521282
> 
> 
> Rangeman on the beach!
> View attachment 9521338
> 
> 
> Ranger taking a hike...
> View attachment 9521346


Great shots. Enjoy kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

The gulfie in its natural habitat.










stupid autocorrect


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

odinslostcandy said:


> The gulfie in its natural habitat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid autocorrect


Super cool shot  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikosGR

A very favorite G along a very favorite tool.









(by the way, how can I rotate pics ?)


----------



## greg1491

Sunrise on the blue ridge parkway this morning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots Greg Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whtwalker

Overcast, but clear.


----------



## MDT IT

Rangeman nature...b-):-d


----------



## d2mac

5600 in the cabbage jungle!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

All you need is some salad dressing, and it's ready to eat! A G could be a little chewy though. ;-)



d2mac said:


> 5600 in the cabbage jungle!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> 5600 in the cabbage jungle!


Wow nice shot d2mac. Is it Grünkohl? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac

Thank you!

Yes, its Grünkohl!





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow nice shot d2mac. Is it Grünkohl?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

MDT IT said:


> Rangeman nature...b-):-d
> 
> View attachment 9537682


One of the best G-Shock pics I've seen! Bravo!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

NikosGR said:


> A very favorite G along a very favorite tool.
> 
> View attachment 9528122
> 
> 
> (by the way, how can I rotate pics ?)


Which way do you want to rotate ? 








?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Chilling out on the beach!

























The Rangeman on it's first beach adventures!!!

















And then Mr.Crab Little saw a squatting man with a camera pointed at a shiny white G-shock and he decided, it was the perfect moment to photobomb the shoot!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots kmbijit  wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

NikosGR said:


> A very favorite G along a very favorite tool.
> 
> View attachment 9528122
> 
> 
> (by the way, how can I rotate pics ?)


Smaller file size: [PM sent]


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## BevoWatch

_Mother Nature has been flexing the past of couple of days.
Nothing I can do about that other than to adjust.
This watch for today has no problem to whatever MN dishes out.

*CASIO G-SHOCK RANGEMAN*


















Large buttons makes for easy operation even with gloves on, I appreciate that.









So go at it Mother Nature.








b-)​_


----------



## Fujoor

BevoWatch said:


> _Mother Nature has been flexing the past of couple of days.
> Nothing I can do about that other than to adjust.
> This watch for today has no problem to whatever MN dishes out.
> 
> *CASIO G-SHOCK RANGEMAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large buttons makes for easy operation even with gloves on, I appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go at it Mother Nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Already snow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

Fujoor said:


> Already snow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Rangeman don't lie. Yup, it's warming up again though so hope to see it gone soon. Yesterday was even worse.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

BevoWatch said:


> The Rangeman don't lie. Yup, it's warming up again though so hope to see it gone soon. Yesterday was even worse.


Fabulous shots BevoWatch. Thanks for posting - Just curious where did you take the snow shot? Alaska somewhere ? Again great post - pls more  Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## odinslostcandy

stupid autocorrect


----------



## BevoWatch

_It's Thursday, so I fished.

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*

Dang it, I need to start catching bigger fish. Rangeman is making me look bad.
Oh well, fun was had nonetheless. 









Perfect addition to my fishing gear.




































That's all folks.;-)
b-)​_


----------



## heyBJK

Great photos!!! ^^


----------



## BevoWatch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous shots BevoWatch. Thanks for posting - Just curious where did you take the snow shot? Alaska somewhere ? Again great post - pls more  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, and geographically speaking it's close enough. Closer to the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## BevoWatch

heyBJK said:


> Great photos!!! ^^


Thanks heyBJK, fun brief outing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots again BevoWatch. Very very nice. Got a photo for you. Need to search my albums. Pls stay tuned


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous shots again BevoWatch. Very very nice. Got a photo for you. Need to search my albums. Pls stay tuned


Here we go - they allowed me to take a shot ( I'm not into fishing but was impressed about the size )

























( South China Sea - Hong Kong )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here we go - they allowed me to take a shot ( I'm not into fishing but was impressed about the size )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Yeah, that looks like a redfish. Here is a redfish and a G-Shock MT-G.

















b-)​_


----------



## MDT IT

heyBJK said:


> One of the best G-Shock pics I've seen! Bravo!


Thank you!
;-)


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## JohnQFord

*Fall in Beautiful BC

Hate to concede that Summer is over, but Fall foliage tells the tale.
















The dichotomy of the Northwest as a small palm tree contrasts against the ever changing colors.








Still, there's blue water & sunshine aplenty.
















And the fleet basks in the sun out on English Bay.








Beach volleyball is no more.








Nevertheless, a splendid Fall day.






*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic shots JohnQ 









Nature theme


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic shots JohnQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature theme


Super awesome Tom! Eye-popping!


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful pics, JQF... and a perfect watch to go with the fall colors


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Super awesome Tom! Eye-popping!


Thanks a lot kmbijit  and seconded beautiful autumn shots by JohnQ. Fantastic post  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> View attachment 9612698
> 
> 
> View attachment 9612706


Super shots kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bierkameel

Mountain climbing, rafting, swimming and diving and a lot of sweating during a holiday in Slovenia, the Froggie did great.


----------



## kmbijit

Nice pics, Bierkameel!









Aiming for the moon!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Been busy with work lately, hardly have time to post in the forum. Here are some photos where I've been. 

























Great piece of American history here for the Lewis and Clark expedition.








































That's the basilica of St. Louis. The city and the basilica was named after King Louis IX of France. It's part of the Louisiana Purchase, hence the French origin.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great post Watch_Geekmaster. Gotta study it later this evening. Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great post Watch_Geekmaster. Gotta study it later this evening. Thanks 4 sharing


Giving you a hand for your study on this great historical expedition of nature. ;-)


----------



## kmbijit

Nice pics and interesting bits, WG! Googling up the topic to gather more! Thanks for sharing


----------



## fcasoli

In my small garden...


----------



## greg1491

G100 out looking for Fall colors.


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> G100 out looking for Fall colors.


Beautiful beautiful Greg  ❤ Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme ... 









... and some ( urban ) nature in LA

















































[ LA 15 October 2016 ]


----------



## Fookus

MTG in the sun...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> In my small garden...


Nice shot fcasoli  Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful beautiful Greg  ❤ Thanks 4 sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Tom.

A couple more from this morning with my VSA field watch.


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nature theme ...
> 
> ... and some ( urban ) nature in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ LA 15 October 2016 ]


I love this shot Tom. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> A couple more from this morning with my VSA field watch.


Fantastic shots  Again such beautiful autumn colours  Saved all your photos. Thanks 4 sharing Greg 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful colors Greg!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Typhoon is approaching Hong Kong - again 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

Fall.










stupid autocorrect


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Steelerswit

Mantis in Camo. early this morning went out to fertilize/water the plants due to global warming and it being 85+ today. the plant moved, and saw this lil guy and an idea was born. turned out he was G admirer.


----------



## cst

Walking the office dog today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Drudge, Steelerswit & cst  Thanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

odinslostcandy said:


> Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid autocorrect


Autumn  Wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Autumn  Wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


semantics,,,,,LOL


----------



## Onewatchhh

Here's my evenings nature










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Getting ready for cooler fall or autumn (for DSD) weather










stupid autocorrect


----------



## Steelerswit

pppfffftt...slam the axe onto the G and prove they are indestructible.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> pppfffftt...slam the axe onto the G and prove they are indestructible.
> 
> View attachment 9680354


Haha, oops

stupid autocorrect


----------



## TradeKraft

Steelerswit said:


> pppfffftt...slam the axe onto the G and prove they are indestructible.
> 
> View attachment 9680354


I have two of these and always thought they were indestructible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

TradeKraft said:


> I have two of these and always thought they were indestructible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had one break either. But, it does happen. From what I've been told, if you do break one, fiskars will send you a new one

stupid autocorrect


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big catch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Background image Vogue Hommes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

Beer is nature, right?










stupid autocorrect


----------



## MDT IT

Nature....of Freddy!


----------



## kmbijit

Looks like snow but sadly, it isnt :-(


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## d2mac

Autumn impression!


----------



## Liceman

1

Pic removed by moderator

Check forum rules!


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## HavokSe7en

coupla jellies


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## greg1491

6600 out in the woods.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Easy like Sunday morning as Lionel says
or as easy as ABC. That's right, going ABC digi to start the day. 
I started yesterday morning with an auto diver only to miss the date. Thank goodness for coffee to save the day.
Not going to take a chance today so I'm starting with this one......

*Casio Protrek PRW-3100T-7
*I want something that will do everything for me. Tells me atomic time, date/day, my bearing, altitude, barometric pressure and even temp......
Not a G-Shock but this will definitely do. Dig the slimmer profile.









with buttons that are big and easy to operate.....









and sensors to figure all things around me.









I want it to be light, comfortable and durable. Some titanium is involved in the making....


















Now that I got that all going, it's time to take it easy with my bud and relax and just enjoy this beautiful Sunday.


















This timepiece is very low maintenance, just need a little sun and it's good to go for months.
Easy.








Have an easy going Sunday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## odinslostcandy

Nature smells good on the grill. Last piece of Elk that my buddy got last year.










stupid autocorrect


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice everyone  Thanks 4 sharing



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Lovely pics, BevoWatch!!! That's one beautiful Protrek!


----------



## Steelerswit

find the G in the Orchid garden. just completed giving them a soaking in fertilizer water and this thread popped into my head.









blooming season is over, got to wait for spring to blossom again.


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong Island, Victoria Harbour & Hung Hom 








( older pics )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

kmbijit said:


> Lovely pics, BevoWatch!!! That's one beautiful Protrek!


_Thank you. Love this Protrek. Love the fact that it is more comfortable than my Rangeman.
It's thinner and even better for day to day use. 


























So highly recommended.
b-)​_


----------



## brvheart

Which model exactly is that Protrek?


----------



## kmbijit

Find me!!!!









Okay, I will make it easier for you!









Ok, I will come out of hiding now!









I'm tired of playing...so I'll just lay on the grass looking at the sky


----------



## GazDXB

I took this yesterday. 
My two-day-old MM GWG1000. Temperature says 37.2, it was actually 32 deg C (90 deg F). 
It's spring here in S Africa where the Mudmaster costs, wait for it, US$1,200. I picked up watch in Dubai at US$700. See how lucky you USA folk are (well except for having Trump, perhaps)?


----------



## BevoWatch

GazDXB said:


> I took this yesterday.
> My two-day-old MM GWG1000. Temperature says 37.2, it was actually 32 deg C (90 deg F).
> It's spring here in S Africa where the Mudmaster costs, wait for it, US$1,200. I picked up watch in Dubai at US$700. See how lucky you USA folk are (well except for having Trump, perhaps)?
> View attachment 9767938


Wow, $1200 in S. Africa for a Mudmaster. Don't know much about the Mudmaster but it just seems so crazy to think of a Casio costing that much, period. Nice looking watch though. Thanks for sharing that. Many things to be grateful for here in the U.S. indeed. Regarding Trump or even Hillary for that matter, it's the worst battle between two presidential candidates I've ever seen. I'm honestly not happy with either one. It's like having to choose the lesser of two evil. That's as far as I'm going with politics so I'll leave at that.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GazDXB said:


> I took this yesterday.
> My two-day-old MM GWG1000. Temperature says 37.2, it was actually 32 deg C (90 deg F).
> It's spring here in S Africa where the Mudmaster costs, wait for it, US$1,200. I picked up watch in Dubai at US$700. See how lucky you USA folk are (well except for having Trump, perhaps)?
> View attachment 9767938


Welcome welcome GazDXB  As far as I know you're the only 'F17' member from South Africa  Great shot; pls keep it coming  and yes great that you got a better price  Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super shots kmbijit  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> find the G in the Orchid garden. just completed giving them a soaking in fertilizer water and this thread popped into my head.
> 
> View attachment 9739594
> 
> 
> blooming season is over, got to wait for spring to blossom again.


Great shot Steelerswit. Like the display    Thanks 4 sharing



odinslostcandy said:


>


Very nice


----------



## kmbijit

Steelerswit said:


> find the G in the Orchid garden. just completed giving them a soaking in fertilizer water and this thread popped into my head.
> 
> View attachment 9739594
> 
> 
> blooming season is over, got to wait for spring to blossom again.


I almost missed the fact that there's a G somewhere in this pic until I read Tom's comments and came back to specifically look for it! Who says you need camouflage?


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## d2mac

Schweriner See (lake Schwerin)!

Find the G in the first pic!


----------



## odinslostcandy

Found it. But, won't say where, so others can enjoy.



d2mac said:


> Schweriner See (lake Schwerin)!
> 
> Find the G in the first pic!


----------



## d2mac

Its almost on the middle on the figure stub.


----------



## kmbijit

I see this trend, G's seem to have developed an affinity towards playing hide and seek? :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots Mac  Thanks for the second shot  Couldn't find it


----------



## GazDXB

Thank you both. Did this yesterday of the MM and its older bro the Mudman G9000


----------



## fcasoli

Camouflage collection


----------



## greg1491

Sunrise and some leaf looking on the blue ridge parkway this morning.


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot Steelerswit. Like the display    Thanks 4 sharing


came home from work this morning to find this in my garden. my daughter works at a up-scale restaurant and this was at the Maitre D' desk. they got new flowers in and were going to trash it. she thought, Heck NO! and brought it to me as an anniversary gift (tomorrow 31 Oct. Halloween-yes, we never grew up)so, just to fit this thread, GLS-5600KL-1.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Panoramic. Not sure how it will turn out on the forum.










A regular shot.


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> Panoramic. Not sure how it will turn out on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A regular shot.


ok, i give up,,,where is the G hiding?!?!?


----------



## odinslostcandy

Behind the camera on my wrist.

I was riding with other people. They wouldn't have understood me taking off my watch to take pictures of it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> came home from work this morning to find this in my garden. my daughter works at a up-scale restaurant and this was at the Maitre D' desk. they got new flowers in and were going to trash it. she thought, Heck NO! and brought it to me as an anniversary gift (tomorrow 31 Oct. Halloween-yes, we never grew up)so, just to fit this thread, GLS-5600KL-1.
> 
> View attachment 9787090
> 
> View attachment 9787106


Cool post and perfect match  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Steelerswit said:


> ok, i give up,,,*where is the G hiding*?!?!?





odinslostcandy said:


> A regular shot.


On the wrist of this dude, some distance away! :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

This feels like a Monty Python skit...World Championship Hide & Seek.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> On the wrist of this dude, some distance away! :-d
> View attachment 9792850


Luckily, I wasn't the target or I wouldn't be posting the pictures


----------



## fcasoli

Mod Camouflage in action


----------



## Steelerswit

> On the wrist of this dude, some distance away! :-d


is his name Waldo?


----------



## JohnQFord

Mid-afternoon Halloween on English Bay. Where's the G ? ... there's a container full of G's on one of the ships !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's right JohnQ. Lots of goodies on the way. The small one is heading to HK 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

You know in the past I actually fell for it and thought that you guys could somehow really track the items down to the merchant ship.


----------



## JohnQFord

WES51 said:


> You know in the past I actually fell for it and thought that you guys could somehow really track the items down to the merchant ship.


Oh, Wes ... *you just have to believe! :-!








*


----------



## Steelerswit

there is a Royal Air Force watch on board and DSD is tapping into the GPS function~


----------



## kmbijit

Of late, this thread has transformed from "G shock in the nature" to "I show you a nature pic, you try to find the G!"  :-d

OT, that should be some fun game if we can have a "Spot the G" kind of thread - anyone up for it?


----------



## Steelerswit

kmbijit said:


> OT, that should be some fun game if we can have a "Spot the G" kind of thread - anyone up for it?


oh, i could say something here, but would end up


----------



## kmbijit

Steelerswit said:


> oh, i could say something here, but would end up
> View attachment 9801202


okay, I get the drift....certainly not the "spot" I meant!!!


----------



## Fookus

MTG...near a tree....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

gw5600j outside today.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Find my watch... LOL ;-)








Took these a week ago, almost forgot about it. Nice fall colors around the lake.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Steelerswit

TV babbling in background, trying to occupy myself....


----------



## greg1491

Black G outside this morning.


----------



## vulcan_innova




----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## kmbijit

vulcan_innova said:


> View attachment 9916090


Nice pic, Vulcan!


----------



## kmbijit

Clicked these last week, forgot to post!


----------



## bow

Grass takes two...


----------



## Steelerswit

bow said:


> Grass takes two...


Psst,,,,wanna buy a watch?


----------



## kmbijit

Pardon my enthusiasm and let's pretend this random red Ford in the office parking lot is a part of nature anyway!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots everyone / and big congrats kmbijit  Great looking Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wonderful shots everyone / and big congrats kmbijit  Great looking Ranger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Tom!


----------



## Steelerswit

does this count as nature? every thing came from it~


----------



## greg1491

Shorter daylight hours now. 

I'm waiting impatiently for Springtime.


----------



## Steelerswit

Thanksgiving cactus in bloom with G's~








just the plain plants in their blooming glory (yes, plants are another collection i have)


----------



## kmbijit

Steelerswit said:


> Thanksgiving cactus in bloom with G's~
> 
> View attachment 9938402


I need that G-tree!


----------



## Steelerswit

kmbijit said:


> I need that G-tree!


they are expensive, but available~


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Greg & Steelerswit. No G today but a Super Moon shot 









[ image by TigerSun / 13 November 2016 Hong Kong super moon, equipment: SonyCyber Shot DSC-HX90v.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

My running companion today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

G100 watching another early sunset.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The moon was huge few days ago. Too bad I didn't have the proper camera with me to take some shots. Nor would it be easy to capture some background along with the moon to show the proper scale and size perspective.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots Greg & Steelerswit. No G today but a Super Moon shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ image by TigerSun / 13 November 2016 Hong Kong super moon, equipment: SonyCyber Shot DSC-HX90v.)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> G100 watching another early sunset.


Fantastic shot Greg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The moon was huge few days ago. Too bad I didn't have the proper camera with me to take some shots. Nor would it be easy to capture some background along with the moon to show the proper scale and size perspective.


Btw the bright crater at 6 o'clock is Aristarchus. The rays from the impact extend across the face of the moon. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aristarchus_(crater)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jun_ng_1208

Took my GX-56BB out in the wild for some water rafting action few weeks ago


----------



## Steelerswit

jun_ng_1208 said:


> Took my GX-56BB out in the wild for some water rafting action few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 9984714


nice to see another "leftie" here


----------



## readyme

Almost a G Shock... I'm hoping to get a ProTrek out in the wild where it belongs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Dont jump. there is so much more to see and do, you have friends that love you and would miss you dearly. lets go have some coffee and talk things over.....it will be OK, i promise!


----------



## JohnQFord

In Vancouver, winter time is not too far off:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Dont jump. there is so much more to see and do, you have friends that love you and would miss you dearly. lets go have some coffee and talk things over.....it will be OK, i promise!


Actually I was more concerned about the Camo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## mtb2104

Almost floated away..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Was doing some garage work today when I noticed the morning sunlight hitting the ground was just perfect. What the heck!


----------



## kmbijit

mtb2104 said:


> Almost floated away..


In the name of science, you should have observed whether a G-Shock floats on water or sinks :-d


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

JohnQFord said:


> In Vancouver, winter time is not too far off:
> 
> View attachment 10026346


John,i
know what is missing on this picture: red solar panel in you Frogman. I can help you with that.


----------



## squarebox




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Dutch theme in Hong Kong


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Dutch theme in Hong Kong


Tom, one of the best, probably the best photographer in this forum and more... But the subject is spectacular (Desert)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks fcasoli. Glad you like the Dutch windmill and the Desert Mudmaster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

new froggy arrived!


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Fookus

taking a nap in the sun








and froggy then jumps onto my wrist

















I am used to Rangeman..... it took me quite a while to sort out the Dive and Log modi....but it's all good now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> View attachment 10054922


There's the cactus 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

they bloom one month a year in several colors, so i get it when i can~


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> they bloom one month a year in several colors, so i get it when i can~


Yeah very nice. Got today nature shots from my friend in Germany - no G though. It's so flat  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

all natural


----------



## Fookus

thirsty froggy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

HK nature theme  Great weekend


----------



## Steelerswit

another cactus for ya DSD


----------



## greg1491

Aviator in the rain.


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


>


not again?!?!


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> not again?!?!


Sadly for you, I didn't break my axe.


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> Sadly for you, I didn't break my axe.


got it stuck in the G?


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> got it stuck in the G?


No, but how about a G-Shockahawk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Nice! Too bad Casio don't make these cool backlight graphics as often as before any more...



Steelerswit said:


> got it stuck in the G?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> another cactus for ya DSD
> Thanks a lot Steelerwit  Like it - soon we need a Xmas tree - I'll leave it to you
> View attachment 10097642
> 
> 
> View attachment 10097650





greg1491 said:


> Aviator in the rain.


Great shot Greg  


odinslostcandy said:


>


Like it  

Great shots gents  Thanks 4 sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot Steelerwit  Like it - soon we need a Xmas tree - I'll leave it to you


the Tree wont be G's, we do 2. one is family, one is mine. every Hallmark Star Trek ship ornament (1991-2016), many Star Wars ships, the Serenity from Firefly and most likely adding a Tardis this year

(yes, I collect things-could do worse things)


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> the Tree wont be G's, we do 2. one is family, one is mine. every Hallmark Star Trek ship ornament (1991-2016), many Star Wars ships, the Serenity from Firefly and most likely adding a Tardis this year
> 
> (yes, I collect things-could do worse things)


My tree topper is a weeping angel and I have tardis Christmas lights.

Stay shiny


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> My tree topper is a weeping angel and I have tardis Christmas lights.
> 
> Stay shiny


guess what we are doing now? (yes wife and i are both Vampires)


----------



## kmbijit

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Nice! Too bad Casio don't make these cool backlight graphics as often as before any more...


And that dual EL backlight too!!! Guess the Gulfman and 9000 Mudman were the only models featuring it?


----------



## JohnQFord

*Climate Change is upon us ! :-d

Vancouver ... Dec 16, 2015








Vancouver ... Dec 9, 2016








The time is now








My beloved beach & environs in shambles ... covered by SNOW [this can't be happening !] o|
































The umbrellas are up !!! :-d:-d:-d







*[where else but Vancouver?]*









Surely the world is coming to an end !!! :think: :-d

All may not be lost though ... spotted the city's snow plow ready to go into battle ! :-!:-!:-!








*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh no Greg  Wow! Stay warm & cozy. Will be posting few more sunny HK images this weekend. So beautiful here.









Teaser ( Friday morning HK Open )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy

My latest addition. An early Christmas gift from my wife.


----------



## fcasoli

Desert inside the garden...


----------



## fcasoli

SanDiegoPaneraiGuy said:


> My latest addition. An early Christmas gift from my wife.


I like your watch, great compromise features - price


----------



## kmbijit

Man-made nature!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your watch ? ... Your wrist ? :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Your watch ? ... Your wrist ? :think:


My watch & my sweetheart ❤❤❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> My watch & my sweetheart ❤❤❤ :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know I didn't screw up my meds then ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Miguel Ángel Jiménez puffing a cigar while checking his shots at the driving range


----------



## kmbijit

Little square in the bad weather!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Golf, sun and a Froggy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Golf, sun and a Froggy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that the new fangled G green marker?


----------



## Steelerswit

First snow of the year










Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

*Citizen's answer to the G-Shock & a new kind of beached whale !































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

I do love my sunset shots at English Bay. These photo's pan in order from almost due south [the setting sun] to due west.

The lack of light, an unsteady hand *with* image stabilization, & amateur camera skills make them a little fuzzy ... but:

















































*At the height of summer, the sun would be setting pretty much directly over the heads of the couple on the beach, below.

Unusually, the building to the far right with the tree on top does not have a water/beach related name. 
The Chinese investor who provided the construction financing made it a condition of the loan that the building be named after his wife [so he could buy more G-Shocks ?]
so it was named 'Eugenia Place'.
That didn't hurt sales ... it sold out in weeks ... by word of mouth ... to mainly Japanese buyers @ $1,000,000 a floor [unfinished] ... the year was 1992 though !
*_[I knew about it but didn't have the cash. Strangely ... I still don't !]_


----------



## Steelerswit

the harbor is blockaded?


----------



## JohnQFord

Steelerswit said:


> the harbor is blockaded?


It's not just here ... it's all down the west coast. :roll:

Their purpose is to keep the best G-Shocks from entering Canada & the US !!! :think:


----------



## Steelerswit

JohnQFord said:


> It's not just here ... it's all down the west coast. :roll:
> 
> There purpose is to keep the best G-Shocks from entering Canada & the US !!! :think:


Damn that DSD~


----------



## Fookus

greetings from Froggy and MTG


----------



## kmbijit

Beautiful pics all the way, DSD and JQF!


----------



## WES51

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 10212810


I'm intrigued by those palm trees (but that is probably no news to you).


Beautiful pictures!

I have only been there once, but to me Vancouver is without doubt the most beautiful city in the world.


----------



## JohnQFord

WES51 said:


> I'm intrigued by those palm trees (but that is probably no news to you).
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> I have only been there once, but to me Vancouver is without doubt the most beautiful city in the world.


Thanks. I'm fortunate enough for now to live close to the water. Can't beat a water & mountain view when you step outside ! :-!

Turns out the palm tree is fairly hardy ... not just for totally sunny shores. Freezing temperatures are fairly rare ... summer temps hover around 70F for the most part. :think:

That all changes within 1 to 10 miles, depending on which direction you go. Gotta' have a Xmas palm though. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Damn that DSD~



Diverted this one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Beautiful pics all the way, DSD and JQF!


Thanks a lot kmbijit & yeah great shots JohnQThanks 4 sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Diverted this one


naturally, the biggest one~


----------



## Steelerswit

Playing in the snow









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## fcasoli

Cold day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Cold day


Stay warm fcasoli

Sent from my SM-A7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

No G-Shock in this picture but it is on my wrist so maybe it counts?!

One of the benefits of riding a bicycle to work is that you don't just rush past scenes like these, but you get the time to look and enjoy them!
A freezing but cloudless morning sunrise:


----------



## greg1491

Setting sun G


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Marrin said:


> No G-Shock in this picture but it is on my wrist so maybe it counts?!
> 
> One of the benefits of riding a bicycle to work is that you don't just rush past scenes like these, but you get the time to look and enjoy them!
> A freezing but cloudless morning sunrise:
> 
> View attachment 10225466


Cool shots gents


greg1491 said:


> Setting sun G


----------



## Marrin

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shots gents


Thanks 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy

Amazingly, it's raining in San Diego today...


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy

Another one in the rain. See, we make a big deal out of rain here in San Diego. Only happens a few times a year!


----------



## greg1491

Out with my awgm510.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Merry Xmas fellas


----------



## Fookus




----------



## woodsrider

Whew.....crazy blowing snow at 6,933 feet here in Colorado....


----------



## greg1491

Great outdoor GA100.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great outdoor GA100.


Love this shot Greg  Thanks for sharing


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love this shot Greg  Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tom.

This Winter has so far been short sleeves one day, long sleeves the next. I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> This Winter has so far been short sleeves one day, long sleeves the next. I'm ready for Spring.


So great Greg. We're also still lucky in Hong Kong. Overall incredible sunny and mild this December. Few South China Sea shots later this weekend. Take always care


----------



## Tenere Monster

Gwg 1000dc today at a local swimming hole i jumped into


----------



## odinslostcandy

woodsrider said:


> Whew.....crazy blowing snow at 6,933 feet here in Colorado....
> 
> View attachment 10303066


Where in Colorado? I'm in Boulder


----------



## greg1491

Out on new years morning with the 30th square.


----------



## woodsrider

Temps in the mid-40s F and overcast here in Colorado. Today's mountain bike dashboard.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Greg and woodsrider


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## woodsrider

odinslostcandy said:


> Where in Colorado? I'm in Boulder


We're down the road in Colorado Springs....


----------



## greg1491

Short hike with my AWG before it starts raining again.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Tenere Monster

Couple from today


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Tenere Monster




----------



## d2mac

Snowy day!


----------



## Steelerswit

d2mac said:


> Snowy day!


i will see your snow and raise with some ice


----------



## fcasoli

Love


----------



## greg1491

Cold, snowy first light.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots Greg and everyone. Very cool










Camo nature theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Cold, snowy first light.


Super super nice Greg


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super super nice Greg


Thanks Tom.

Weather has went from way below freezing to Spring like temps this weekend. All that snow melted quick last couple of days.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme. Next weekend South China Sea


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> Weather has went from way below freezing to Spring like temps this weekend. All that snow melted quick last couple of days.


Grrat to hear that Greg. I know you like spring. Have a great Sunday ☺


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## greg1491

Swinging G.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shot Greg 










Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## greg1491

Outside enjoying some warm weather. Unusual for the 1st of Feb.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Outside enjoying some warm weather. Unusual for the 1st of Feb.


Beautiful Greg  Enjoy the warm weather. Few nature shots later this weekend


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice anabuki


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sunset over Hong Kong few hours ago ...










❤️


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme and one lucky snapshot today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

( 2nd photo HK Marine Police Boat, not sure about the first one. Navy ? )


----------



## Fookus




----------



## fcasoli




----------



## milloncobra

Cold snowy morning









Grtz


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


I miss my 'late' Riseman.... *sobz*


----------



## greg1491

30th square.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Diving photos taken yesterday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> 30th square.


Great shot Greg. Let's see until my GW 5000 will be popping up here


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

HK sunny shot yesterday


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Koroviov

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Koroviov

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool shots Koroviov  and welcome aboard


----------



## Koroviov

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shots Koroviov  and welcome aboard


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Traffic. :-(

Not my kind of Nature.


----------



## mob1

greg1491 said:


> Cold, snowy first light.


The best shot here


----------



## JackSt

Measuring altitude while trying to catch my breath during a climbing.


----------



## big_slacker

JackSt said:


> Measuring altitude while trying to catch my breath during a climbing.


Another MTB guy here! G7900-1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JackSt said:


> Measuring altitude while trying to catch my breath during a climbing.
> 
> View attachment 10949594





big_slacker said:


> Another MTB guy here! G7900-1


Super cool shots JackSt and big_slackerThanks 4 sharing


----------



## Steelerswit

As some here know, another hobby of mine is plant's. If you have scrolled through this thread you've seen them. Orchids are one of the most temperamental plants there is, so, this makes me really happy.










New buds popping out.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow nice Steelerswit. Didn't know it is one of your hobbies  Ok definitely some plants, flowers, blossom etc from HK in 2017. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Steelerswit

Different orchid, but same thing, new buds










And one in full going nuts blooming










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## cman1120

It snowed today so I saw the perfect opportunity to show off my Rangeman. Hopefully the format isn't all messed up this time around 

































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Superb shots cman!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Superb shots cman!
> 
> View attachment 10981890


Cool shot as well kmbijit  Thanks for sharing and have a great weekend


----------



## greg1491

Signs of Springtime soon.


----------



## cman1120

kmbijit said:


> Superb shots cman!
> 
> View attachment 10981890


Thank you! I don't know why I didn't find this earlier, Tapatalk is weird. You got some very cool shots yourself! G's are very aesthetic IMO, this is going to be my next expensive hobby 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Signs of Springtime soon.


Loving it Greg  Beautiful colour theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## kmbijit

Stopped by a small pond today evening!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## il Pirati

On the pier. Low tide, so great tide pools under the pier. My son played with hermit crabs and a couple sea anemones. Really nice day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

il Pirati said:


> On the pier. Low tide, so great tide pools under the pier. My son played with hermit crabs and a couple sea anemones. Really nice day.


Lovely! Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## odinslostcandy

Haven't posted here in a while. PS, sorry for the size
View attachment gw7900.jpg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## gocchin

Being put to the test.

Hanging out in the backyard rock garden.


----------



## Koroviov

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Koroviov

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Great weather for hiking.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great weather for hiking.


Great shot - have fun Greg


----------



## Koroviov

Definitely cool pics 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice il Pirati


----------



## BlackTie

il Pirati said:


>


THE watch!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## il Pirati

BlackTie said:


> THE watch!!


 yeah, I love that one!


----------



## arkolykos

Great weather here, 22 celcius, some photos near the sea.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stunning shots arkolykos. Big thanks 4 posting


----------



## arkolykos

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Stunning shots arkolykos. Big thanks 4 posting


cheers, my pleasure


----------



## Koroviov

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Hope everyone has been having fun this fine Saturday. I hit the local bump earlier today and even got to do a little creek exploring as well. 
The day is not over as my son and his friends would like to camp outside. Might as well join them tonight with this excellent adventure bound timepiece.
*
Casio G-Shock Rangeman*

















Later folks and don't forget DST!
b-)​_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Brilliant job Koroviov & BevoWatch  Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## fcasoli

All terrain


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossL

Shoveling snow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RossL said:


> Shoveling snow
> View attachment 11242090


26-30C in 









Overnight we got summer


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster




----------



## Rutha73

Hi all! I joined just because of this thread. Here is my new (to me) G-Shock fishing in Puerto Penasco, Mexico.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rutha73 said:


> Hi all! I joined just because of this thread. Here is my new (to me) G-Shock fishing in Puerto Penasco, Mexico.


Welcome aboard  Great shot. Enjoy


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

went camping a few weeks back, first time in a quite a few outings it didnt rain! instead i got pretty badly sunburnt after only about 30min in partial shade while unpacking the car and looking for sunscreen >_<



















very common sight, bluebottle stingers. you only need to be stung once to know not to go in the water when theyre about!









for the photogs here, this was shot on a full frame with a 20mm lens so yes both camera and lens got a nice little bath haha hooray for weather sealing |>









jc collab effortlessly matching my towel :-!









with everything trying to kill us here, its even more prevalent out in the bush. so grateful the grounds have upgraded their security. intimidating but its for our own good.


----------



## kmbijit

Great pics DSD, WG, Rutha73 and SBM, keep 'em coming.
Had a beautiful evening over here today. Didn't had nowhere to go but the light was excellent!


----------



## Koroviov

Spring time 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice gents. Love the beach shots SBM. Thanks for sharing


----------



## arkolykos

Spring is here


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Gulfmaster on water.










Gulfmaster in water.

Don't tell me this is not her natural environment. ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

arkolykos said:


> Spring is here





Nemo_Sandman said:


> Gulfmaster on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gulfmaster in water.
> 
> Don't tell me this is not her natural environment.


Awesome Nemo & arkolykosLove Paris. Thanks for sharing Nemo. Some fine weather you got  Thanks a lot


----------



## Medic1013

Keep them coming. Great looking pics


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## staiiff

For the first time since I received it (on Saturday), I went outside in the open with the pinkurple Rangeman.
So here are some pictures taken at a nice location in my place, it's a site where there is a museum about Eric Tabarly the well know French sailor.
It's also a training base for offshore sailing teams, some of the top ones for the America's Cup and other big competitions are coming there to set-up their equipment and train.

Entering the site


Black or white rope ?


High tech vs high tech : carbon fiber vs carbon fiber, solar panels vs solar panels


Having some fun back home and see what do I have to match the color : a polo shirt, a cooking silicone glove and the pouch of my Frogskins :-d


Some thoughts about the watch after 3 days with it (no order):
- well obviously it is not the easiest colorway to wear but there was a good deal price
- feels a bit heavier than my Darth Gulfmaster but I have to check the specs
- the carbon fiber in the strap makes it a bit stiff IMHO but comfy on the contrary of the GD-X6900GD-9ER and I guess it also means durability
- the negative display is kind of hard to read compared to the one of my GW-M5610BB-1ER or to the Gulfmaster one but the backlight is better to what I saw on YouTube so I am using it even in daylight
- the altimeter seems to be more accurate than on the Gulfmaster but I am not much concerned about that

All in one it's a very good-looking-rough-full-of-features watch, I still prefer the analog hands to read the time quickly (Gulfmaster, GW-3000) but I guess I will keep it a bit or more.

Now the question is : should I get a set of bezel & strap in this colorway as back-up and wear it like this maybe a little bit less often because of the special color, or should I get a set of bezel & strap in a more common colorway and wear it maybe a bit more ?
What do you think guys ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great post staiff - thanks a lot; prefer the black rope  and once again big congrats. It's a beauty and as you said a very special colour indeed. Another set of bezel/ strap should be cool  Enjoy and thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## kmbijit

In the Nature...


----------



## OdoN

here is an old pic..


----------



## Monzer

BevoWatch said:


> _Hope everyone has been having fun this fine Saturday. I hit the local bump earlier today and even got to do a little creek exploring as well.
> The day is not over as my son and his friends would like to camp outside. Might as well join them tonight with this excellent adventure bound timepiece.
> *
> Casio G-Shock Rangeman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later folks and don't forget DST!
> 
> Can I get gloves model ? ​_


----------



## Diggs84

From this past weekend.


----------



## staiiff

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great post staiff - thanks a lot; prefer the black rope  and once again big congrats. It's a beauty and as you said a very special colour indeed. Another set of bezel/ strap should be cool  Enjoy and thanks 4 sharing!


Thank you for the nice words Sir.
I have to say what I really like is the contrast between this girlie color and the very tough/agressive look of the watch so I am more than happy to have this combo and the bonus is that I got a nice price deal (maybe because of the color :-d).
When you're talking about getting another set of bezel & strap do you mean the same pinkurple color or another one ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Same one staiff


----------



## pdsf

Visiting Nikko, Japan, wearing a JDM G-Shock (bought in US!)!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pdsf said:


> Visiting Nikko, Japan, wearing a JDM G-Shock (bought in US!)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fabulous shot  Have fun


----------



## pdsf

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous shot  Have fun


Thanks!! I feel like I blocked a lovely scene!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme









Some South China Sea shots on Sunday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 snorkelers today


----------



## Speedsterescu

My GWF1000, resting in cold water after climbing the highest mountain in my country. 
I know it's place is by the seaside, but it was my favorite G so I had to wear it that day. 
Some seaside pictures to come ☺!









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Speedsterescu  Thanks for sharing


----------



## kmbijit

Very nice, DSD and Speedster!


----------



## Speedsterescu

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots Speedsterescu  Thanks for sharing


Thanks a lot, your "in the nature" photos are great (as usual) too!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedsterescu

kmbijit said:


> Very nice, DSD and Speedster!


Thanks a lot!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Very nice, DSD and Speedster!


 Thank you


----------



## Koroviov

Coastal G-Rangeman impressions









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

I feel so lucky to live within a mile of this beach.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Koroviov said:


> Coastal G-Rangeman impressions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk





il Pirati said:


> I feel so lucky to live within a mile of this beach.


Very very nice


----------



## d2mac

In a small habor! 
Sunny day and i made a bicycle tour.
Had 4 blown tires on my bicycle (patched back tire 3x) before i gave up and called somebody to pick me up with a car!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Nice classic "5 shooter" Gulfman (named from the eye indicating the 5 bands) and scenic pictures! Thanks for sharing D2. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic shots mac  Beautiful relaxing sunny Sunday Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Love this spot


----------



## Speedsterescu

As promissed, here are some photos with the GWF 1000 on the beach. Photos were taken in September 2016, in the (partially at that date) sunny Greece. Enjoy!









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Speedsterescu said:


> As promissed, here are some photos with the GWF 1000 on the beach. Photos were taken in September 2016, in the (partially at that date) sunny Greece. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Very very nice


----------



## Speedsterescu

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very very nice


Thanks a lot!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornelius

*Getting cold beverage on jumping to post no.1* 

Cya.


----------



## greg1491

Not all G's but a few shots taken lately.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful Greg Amazing colourful shots  So nice. Big thanks and happy Easter holidays


----------



## BevoWatch

_Some fly fishing images from this afternoon with my affordable but ever so cool...

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*








































































Hoping everyone is having as cool of a weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## greg1491

Definitely seeing signs of Spring this weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So so beautiful Greg Thanks for sharing


----------



## fcasoli




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


>


There're the Easter eggs missing ;-) Great shot fcasoli


----------



## kmbijit

Superb pics, bevowatch, greg and fcasoli!


----------



## d2mac

Walk at the Baltic sea shore!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool mac  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong nature


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Boulevard of trees.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Boulevard of trees.
> 
> View attachment 11630962


Great shot


----------



## fcasoli

Blue and Green are not friends, but I love my Gravitymaster and my small garden


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Blue and Green are not friends, but I love my Gravitymaster and my small garden


It's a real beauty - no doubt. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Speedsterescu

Yellow Magnolia and a black&blue Frogman in my garden.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSte

Just did a walk up Helvellyn, Lake District. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Speedsterescu said:


> Yellow Magnolia and a black&blue Frogman in my garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk





GeSte said:


> View attachment 11664826
> View attachment 11664834
> 
> 
> Just did a walk up Helvellyn, Lake District. :-!


Great shots ! What a view GeSte. Thanks for sharing gents


----------



## Koroviov

Beautiful afternoon on the beach









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Koroviov said:


> Beautiful afternoon on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Very very nice


----------



## d2mac

Its spring here.
So i saddled my iron horse:


Some 1 1/2 hours later the result:



Potatos planted!


----------



## anabuki

Nature of G-Shock ;-)


----------



## evoboost18

GeSte said:


> View attachment 11664826
> View attachment 11664834
> 
> 
> Just did a walk up Helvellyn, Lake District. :-!


Nice pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker

I've posted these on other threads, but here you go!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very nice! Is that the highest point of Helvellyn?



GeSte said:


> ...
> Just did a walk up Helvellyn, Lake District. :-!


----------



## big_slacker

And since I just found this topic... I'm posting this one live from the end of the block.


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Not a G, but in nature....


----------



## Worker

Maddog1970 said:


> Not a G, but in nature....
> View attachment 11680554


Great pic!!

Don't know if I'm going to be a fan of the new models (with the smaller hour markers) because this picture shows how nice the watch is in this configuration.


----------



## big_slacker

So weird that my attempted post from the mobile site ended up buried as a reply to some random person midway through the thread. Here is is again though now that I'm at a real computer.


----------



## brvheart

big_slacker said:


> So weird that my attempted post from the mobile site ended up buried as a reply to some random person midway through the thread. Here is is again though now that I'm at a real computer.


It does that only upon posting, after a refresh it is properly in order


----------



## Maddog1970

Worker said:


> Great pic!!
> 
> Don't know if I'm going to be a fan of the new models (with the smaller hour markers) because this picture shows how nice the watch is in this configuration.


Agreed....the way the indices step down into the dial, and the amazing depth that helps create, is one of the things that got me into this watch.


----------



## GeSte

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Very nice! Is that the highest point of Helvellyn?


Yes that was, although the watch was not corrected for barometric pressure.


----------



## Leodavism

dantheengineer said:


> Yeah, I do wheel this one out every now and then. It's the best I got and I just wanted to join in.
> Always enjoy these threads.
> Many great shot's guys!
> 
> Dan


Yeah, I'm new here, but stilll... I seriously cannot believe the lack of attention this photo got.

Hands down the most awesome photo on this forum. Wow!!

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spotted another Frogman yesterdayCool match imho


----------



## d2mac

Rapeseed fields in full bloom here.
Yellow patches everywhere.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The watch's on the wrist of the dude behind the camera. ;-)


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ricardomfs

Just relaxing in some clear water


----------



## Koroviov

Afternoon impression









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MDT IT said:


>





ricardomfs said:


> Just relaxing in some clear water





Koroviov said:


> Afternoon impression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Fine shots gents. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

MDT IT said:


>


love this mod |>
straight polariser flip?


----------



## greg1491

Never get tired of this one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Never get tired of this one.


Beautiful Greg


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## greg1491

Out hiking with the GA150.


----------



## squarebox

Scuba diving with my Rangeman.















Perhaps it's time to get myself a Frogman!


----------



## anabuki

Nature of G-Shock ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Out hiking with the GA150.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

squarebox said:


> Scuba diving with my Rangeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's time to get myself a Frogman!


Coool


----------



## Eggsy

Out for a walk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11823994
> 
> 
> View attachment 11824002
> 
> 
> View attachment 11824010
> 
> 
> Nature of G-Shock ;-)


Cool Mudman and Hayabusa ;-)


----------



## greg1491

Rose maintenance (pulling weeds).


----------



## SteveJ




----------



## jcombs1

Colorado Rockies
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4D33-AFB6-7DD3ACEE6D11_zpskhsoenwj.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

For fun - not really nature & no G but few cool shots ( web images/ YouTube ) Concorde approaching the old Kai Tak Airport Hong Kong in 1996 while everybody on the ground was waiting and watching in awe ( including me as our airplane about to take off )


























Runway Kai Tak ( by Victor Chow )


----------



## GTR83

Deepsea_dweller said:


> For fun - not really nature & no G but few cool shots ( web images/ YouTube ) Concorde approaching the old Kai Tak Airport Hong Kong in 1996 while everybody on the ground was waiting and watching in awe ( including me as our airplane about to take off )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runway Kai Tak ( by Victor Chow )


I've always liked port cities like Hong Kong and Singapore - there's just something so romantic about them.

By the way, does my photo below count as a G in nature? LoL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> I've always liked port cities like Hong Kong and Singapore - there's just something so romantic about them.
> 
> By the way, does my photo below count as a G in nature? LoL


Sooooo true  and yeah absolutely loving your shot - amazing turtle - so big. Have seen a similar one in the mountains ( close to a luxurious housing estate in Tai Tam ) so my first thought kinda runaway  but I think they're living out there ...


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

No G-Shock but the brand is from the same country


----------



## jzoo

Near Punta Troia off the coast of Sicily.


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> For fun - not really nature & no G but few cool shots ( web images/ YouTube ) Concorde approaching the old Kai Tak Airport Hong Kong in 1996 while everybody on the ground was waiting and watching in awe ( including me as our airplane about to take off )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runway Kai Tak ( by Victor Chow )


Awesome Tom.

Great that you got photos. Concorde came here once in the late 90's. I parked on a road close to the runway, got some good views but didnt have a camera with me. Never imagined at that time they would retire them.


----------



## GTR83

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sooooo true  and yeah absolutely loving your shot - amazing turtle - so big. Have seen a similar one in the mountains ( close to a luxurious housing estate in Tai Tam ) so my first thought kinda runaway  but I think they're living out there ...


Yeah, I've always wanted to check out Hong Kong's nature - would be a striking contrast with its urban environment. One day I will go there and I will make sure to bring a G-Shock with me!


----------



## GTR83

fcasoli said:


> No G-Shock but the brand is from the same country


Excellent taste, my friend. What's the stock strap like? Is it the extra long one like on my SRP653 or the shorter one like on the 1000m Tuna? I'm planning to get the same model but with bracelet (SUN019).


----------



## fcasoli

GTR83 said:


> Excellent taste, my friend. What's the stock strap like? Is it the extra long one like on my SRP653 or the shorter one like on the 1000m Tuna? I'm planning to get the same model but with bracelet (SUN019).


Hi, here your request https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=42015018


----------



## Speedsterescu

Some nature shots with the "wild" Ranger.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome Tom.
> 
> Great that you got photos. Concorde came here once in the late 90's. I parked on a road close to the runway, got some good views but didnt have a camera with me. Never imagined at that time they would retire them.


Thanks a lot Greg ( not my photos ) Wow great story - Where was it? Boston? I still remember ( our airplane about to take off ) suddenly the pilot said 'now please take a look to the left' ladies & gentlemen' Impressive sight ... and the noise ... Thanks for sharing Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> Yeah, I've always wanted to check out Hong Kong's nature - would be a striking contrast with its urban environment. One day I will go there and I will make sure to bring a G-Shock with me!


Yeah Hongkong nature - That inspired me to open this thread  Amazing contrast. Worthwhile a visit GTR


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme ...


----------



## Koroviov

Sunny day under chalk kliffs.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Probably as near as it will get to any water 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Old pic but definitely nature.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/jcombs1/media/100MEDIA/IMAG0144_zpsdd5ldqkj.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot Greg ( not my photos ) Wow great story - Where was it? Boston? I still remember ( our airplane about to take off ) suddenly the pilot said 'now please take a look to the left' ladies & gentlemen' Impressive sight ... and the noise ... Thanks for sharing Greg


At the Asheville, NC airport. It was a one time visit by the Concorde to this area. It also snowed a foot that night and the Concorde had to stay here an extra day.
I just looked up some online local newspaper articles and apparently it was in 1987. Wow I didnt realize it was that long ago.

The DW 5800 gshock was released in '87 and I bought that model new so I probably had it on that day.


----------



## greg1491

Wet weather gear.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Wet weather gear.


Fantastic shot Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> At the Asheville, NC airport. It was a one time visit by the Concorde to this area. It also snowed a foot that night and the Concorde had to stay here an extra day.
> I just looked up some online local newspaper articles and apparently it was in 1987. Wow I didnt realize it was that long ago.
> 
> The DW 5800 gshock was released in '87 and I bought that model new so I probably had it on that day.


Such a cool story. Thanks for sharing Greg


----------



## Fujoor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

4 got to post ...


----------



## clarencek




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

clarencek said:


>


Very long time no see. Fine shot


----------



## jzoo

Erice, Sicily. One of the castles and a Renaissance era house built lower on the mountainside.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jzoo said:


> Erice, Sicily. One of the castles and a Renaissance era house built lower on the mountainside.


Brilliant post. Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## greg1491

My seiko enjoying some nature time.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> My seiko enjoying some nature time.


So nice Greg - love the orange colour. Nature is so beautiful. Thank 4 sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vantage point. Further down the urban jungle Always fascinating to watch. 









Today's shot


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> For fun - not really nature & no G but few cool shots ( web images/ YouTube ) Concorde approaching the old Kai Tak Airport Hong Kong in 1996 while everybody on the ground was waiting and watching in awe ( including me as our airplane about to take off )


Kai Tak was well unknown as one of the most dangerous airport on approach. Instructions for landing: first fly your plane toward a mountain with a checker board pattern; before you crash onto the mountain, make a U turn ;-); immediately aim for the runway as you come out from the turn; make sure you aim straight and control your speed, or you will be sending your passengers to a swim in the harbor; and oh, make sure you clear the buildings and watch out for the cross wind!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome video Watch_Geekmaster. Always great to watch 








( web image )


----------



## fcasoli

Not better than Desert


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Not better than Desert


One of the finest MM' Thanks for sharing fcasoli


----------



## anabuki




----------



## arrowhd




----------



## GTR83

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Kai Tak was well unknown as one of the most dangerous airport on approach. Instructions for landing: first fly your plane toward a mountain with a checker board pattern; before you crash onto the mountain, make a U turn ;-); immediately aim for the runway as you come out from the turn; make sure you aim straight and control your speed, or you will be sending your passengers to a swim in the harbor; and oh, make sure you clear the buildings and watch out for the cross wind!


Gosh, your description makes me glad I'm not a pilot. Just watching that video gave me an unhealthy heart rate boost.


----------



## H_J_R_




----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

H_J_R_ said:


>





fcasoli said:


> .


Very nice gents


----------



## fcasoli

H_J_R_ said:


>


I love this picture, great!


----------



## fcasoli

The first love


----------



## greg1491

Great weather.


----------



## d2mac

Basic G in the green!
Fortunally those besties are fenced off!


----------



## greg1491

d2mac said:


> Basic G in the green!
> Fortunally those besties are fenced off!


I dont think the fence would stop them, but that G will. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> The first love





greg1491 said:


> Great weather.





d2mac said:


> Basic G in the green!
> Fortunally those besties are fenced off!


Very very nice fcasoli, Greg & mac


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Beautiful Amish country.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Cherries season is here.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## essenceofallthingsgood

Third picture! Look again!.. 









Skickat från min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12110242


Very intriguing pic!!!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kmbijit said:


> anabuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very intriguing pic!!!!
Click to expand...

The horse's asking the motorcycle, "you're the size of me, how can you have more horses than I do?" ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Some awesome shots gents  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Cherry juice G. ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Here are some more country scenic in wider view.
















Not all of these farms are owned by the Amish. But it's easy to tell, since they don't usually use modern machinery. ;-) Here's one with a plow driven by 3 horses (sorry for the blurry zoom view). Though, the horse buggies they use now have turn signals and may be brake lights too, LOL ;-), I guess they (government) made them put those on for safety reasons.


----------



## jzoo

Sunset at the beach in Balestrate, Sicily with my DW5600.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jzoo said:


> Sunset at the beach in Balestrate, Sicily with my DW5600.


Very nice


----------



## wingman1




----------



## kmbijit

Some accidental nature time!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Some accidental nature time!!
> 
> View attachment 12203554
> 
> 
> View attachment 12203562


Such coool shots kmbijit Very very nice


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

kmbijit said:


> Some accidental nature time!!
> 
> View attachment 12203554
> 
> 
> View attachment 12203562


Awesome shots! Great!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

More berries... LOL :-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Blueberry Square. ;-)


----------



## M-Shock

G-Lide checking tide.


----------



## Teppka

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Blueberry Square. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12209354
> 
> 
> View attachment 12209370


Such a looker! May I ask for full model name?


----------



## greg1491

Bright blooms.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Watch_Geekmaster, M-Shock and Greg. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Teppka said:


> Such a looker! May I ask for full model name?


Thank you and yes you may. It's the old school AW-81 (more specifically AW81D-2AV). Along side with its round brother the AW-80, both have been around for a long time (a decade or two). Here in US, you can get one for less than $25! ;-) Despite its cheapness and age, it's feature packed with 24h timer, 24h stopwatch, telememo, world time, 10 year battery, lume (hand and markers), LEDs illumination, etc. Although for those who like big watches, this one's relatively small.


----------



## kmbijit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such coool shots kmbijit Very very nice





memstar said:


> Awesome shots! Great!


Thank you memstar and Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice sailing parade


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

The King loves the green and the sun ☀


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very cool memstar


----------



## Steelerswit

Love hibiscus









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## kmbijit

memstar said:


> The King loves the green and the sun ☀


Absolutely love this pic!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Love hibiscus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


Great shot Steelerswit  Love the colour theme


----------



## Ztiggy

Mt Katahdin, Maine


----------



## paul_ral

Same colors.


----------



## bncrpt

Quick retro style night-nature shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bncrpt said:


> View attachment 12266306
> 
> Quick retro style night-nature shot


Like it  Thanks for sharing


----------



## greg1491

2310 getting some sunlight.


----------



## GTR83

Taken with a Sony camera.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> Taken with a Sony camera.


Very nice GTR


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> 2310 getting some sunlight.


Love the blue Greg


----------



## greg1491

Relaxing outside.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Relaxing outside.


Fantastic .... Greg - wow


----------



## Koroviov

They recognize good stuff 😉









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor

Which one to choose?










Ended up with this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Koroviov said:


> They recognize good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Cool stuff - don't get stung


----------



## greg1491

Butterflies and blooms.


----------



## rayofpwn

Rangeman doing some light diving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayofpwn

rayofpwn said:


> Rangeman doing some light diving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the picture will work this time...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Butterflies and blooms.


Amazing - breathtaking - beautiful 
Wow  Thanks for sharing Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rayofpwn said:


> Maybe the picture will work this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah now visible - great shot


----------



## Leodavism

Just missed a perfect opportunity! Wrangled a small snake out of someone's back yard. Took some pictures of him as I released him in the park. Only later did I think that I should have taken some pics of him with the Mudmaster. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossL

My G and I had to do some work today to clean up a few dead damaged trees from a recent storm


----------



## Diggs84

rayofpwn said:


> Maybe the picture will work this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet shot!


----------



## yongsoo1982

Atop the summit of Mt. Monadnock before it started pouring


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yongsoo1982 said:


> Atop the summit of Mt. Monadnock before it started pouring


How cool  Thanks for sharing


----------



## GTR83

Frog in a savannah.


----------



## greg1491

Hiking in Pisgah forest.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> Frog in a savannah.





greg1491 said:


> Hiking in Pisgah forest.


Super coooool shots gents


----------



## GTR83

Thanks Tom, got some more on a different island... Will post them here soon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> Thanks Tom, got some more on a different island... Will post them here soon.


Great job GTR. Looking forward to it and thanks again for your dedication  I'll be trying to sneak one in tomorrow as well.


----------



## GTR83

Breathtaking view from Padar Island, about one and a half hours from Komodo Island.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Not quite nature but I'm about to head out into a storm...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

godfather0917 said:


> Not quite nature but I'm about to head out into a storm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take good care


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> Breathtaking view from Padar Island, about one and a half hours from Komodo Island.


Awesome awesome shots. Just checking where you're hanging out GTR Enjoy and have lots of fun


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A stranded helmet


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... and nature theme ..









Great weekend everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## GTR83

Trying to be a bit edgier than usual with a bit of natural decay mixed into the shot.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> Trying to be a bit edgier than usual with a bit of natural decay mixed into the shot.


Well done GTR


----------



## anabuki




----------



## valentin040591

Awg M100 with me always


----------



## greg1491

Outside with a Tough Movement G.


----------



## bncrpt

Couple efforts...my shots are all at night so but hard to find good lighting lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

valentin040591 said:


> Awg M100 with me always





greg1491 said:


> Outside with a Tough Movement G.





bncrpt said:


> View attachment 12360035
> 
> View attachment 12360041
> 
> Couple efforts...my shots are all at night so but hard to find good lighting lol


Super nice shots gents. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Outside with a Tough Movement G.


Big congrats Greg - beautiful


----------



## Drogo

greg1491 said:


> Outside with a Tough Movement G.


Very nice shots


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats Greg - beautiful





Drogo said:


> Very nice shots


Thanks guys.

Another one from earlier today.


----------



## greg1491

A few more outside with G's this week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> A few more outside with G's this week.


Awesome. Breathtaking shots once again Greg  Thanks for sharing. Saved all pics ❤️


----------



## Steelerswit

.









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

.









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Shellback

On my morning commute










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

It was once part of nature. Mrs. Wit shares my other obsession, boxes. I like quality cigar boxes, she likes jewelry type ornament boxes. Found in thrift store, $4 and pretty much beat and weathered. Some glue and mineral oil and time and effort. I made up for buying another G today.










Yes, used a simple Casio as to not detract.

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So cool Steelerswit / here's mine ;-) ;-)


----------



## greg1491

Deep woods lighting.


----------



## TAner

spot the G ;-) MM between Orchids

Send via Brainwaves


----------



## Steelerswit

I'll call your orchid, and raise you a mini orchid










Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## greg1491

Out in Pisgah Forest today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> I'll call your orchid, and raise you a mini orchid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator





greg1491 said:


> Out in Pisgah Forest today.


Very nice Steelerswit & Greg


----------



## GaryK30

There is a flash flood warning in the mountains northeast of me, with big thunderheads visible in the distance.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool shots Gary. Be safe. Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> There is a flash flood warning in the mountains northeast of me, with big thunderheads visible in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 12400855
> 
> 
> View attachment 12400859


Here is some of the flash flooding that occurred in Acton, which is about 40 miles northeast of me as the crow flies, in the direction of the thunderheads. Many buildings were damaged, and the train tracks were undermined, stranding a Metrolink train.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Moved this summer so I'm checking in from the other side of the country


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Moved this summer so I'm checking in from the other side of the country


So nice, great shots K&L; wishing you all the best at your new place


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stay safe Gary - Hopefully not too much damage and all people are safe ... fingers crossed


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


>


Superb Greg Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## greg1491

Wet weather G.


----------



## Ricardo_V




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Wet weather G.





Ricardo_V said:


>


Great shots gents and extra congrats to Ricardo. Such a fine new Gravitymaster. Enjoy


----------



## Steelerswit

This is a strange succulent. It's related to the corpse flower. It doesn't attract bees or butterflies or hummingbirds, it attracts flies for pollinating.










And yes, it's in my yard, and winters in the house.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Hybrid hibiscus










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## arcata

LOL--like those pix showing someone sitting on a rock next to a huge drop.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One of the best spots in Hongkong ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One of the best spots in Hongkong ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous photo Tom. Definitely looks like an awesome spot to spend the afternoon. b-)


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Gorgeous photo Tom. Definitely looks like an awesome spot to spend the afternoon. b-)





greg1491 said:


>


Thanks so much Greg and you did a fantastic shot. Love the colour theme a lot.  Enjoy your Sunday evening - Hong Kong already up 4 Monday work


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spotted yesterday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491

GA100 for the eclipse today and the blue ridge parkway where I plan on viewing from. Also some random pics from the last few days.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> GA100 for the eclipse today and the blue ridge parkway where I plan on viewing from. Also some random pics from the last few days.


Absolutely stunning Greg  Spectacular shots and beautiful colours. Wow. Enjoy the lunar eclipse and thanks for sharing ❤️


----------



## Knives and Lint

A few pics from eclipse day



the pinhole affect through the trees





the rest of the day


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Absolutely stunning Greg  Spectacular shots and beautiful colours. Wow. Enjoy the lunar eclipse and thanks for sharing ❤️


Thanks Tom. The eclipse was awesome. Didnt last long and I didnt really have time to fiddle with the camera so only took a couple pics.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> A few pics from eclipse day
> 
> 
> 
> the pinhole affect through the trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of the day





greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom. The eclipse was awesome. Didnt last long and I didnt really have time to fiddle with the camera so only took a couple pics.


Such great shots K&L ( beautiful bright colours ) and Greg  Fabulous eclipse capture as well. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Steelerswit

sun meets Lunar Bonsai


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> sun meets Lunar Bonsai


Awesome Steelerswit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Weather will be deteriorating this evening and In less then 12 hours Typhoon Hito may skirt Hong Kong within 100 or less kilometres. Difficult to imagine. Was so calm at







lunchtime ....


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> lunchtime ....


Wasabi? Soy? plain? side of ginger? how do you eat them?


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Weather will be deteriorating this evening and In less then 12 hours Typhoon Hito may skirt Hong Kong within 100 or less kilometres. Difficult to imagine. Was so calm at lunchtime ....


Stay safe Tom.


----------



## greg1491

Some nature shots this afternoon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Stay safe Tom.


Thank you Greg. Very kindHad a quick check around 6am HKT and Hong Kong is locked down ; got a day off ❤️


































*** update ***
Typhoon Hato has intensified into a severe typhoon - 08:10am HKT


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Some nature shots this afternoon.


Beautiful shots


----------



## MainePorsche

Stay well Man of The G Shock...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> Stay well Man of The G Shock...


Thanks a lot - think the worst is over ... but still a night ahead ..

























Blown away


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Joker7843

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11678698
> 
> 
> View attachment 11678706
> 
> 
> Nature of G-Shock ;-)


Is that a G wagon I spy?


----------



## rayofpwn

Joker7843 said:


> Is that a G wagon I spy?


Even looks like a 4x4 if I'm right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The day after the Typhoon ...


----------



## MainePorsche

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The day after the Typhoon ...


Good to see you back unscathed.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


>


Great shot Greg


----------



## fcasoli

Could be better on the snow 🌨


----------



## Knives and Lint

Some outdoor shots from this week. First from the bay overlooking the city and then some from nearby Snoqualmie Falls, which is the waterfall from the show Twin Peaks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Could be better on the snow


You gotta wait a bit or perhaps driving up to the Alps or the Pyrenees. Fine shot fcasoli


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Some outdoor shots from this week. First from the bay overlooking the city and then some from nearby Snoqualmie Falls, which is the waterfall from the show Twin Peaks.


Super duper nice K&L Thanks for sharing. Stunning breathtaking scenery and great shots


----------



## Steelerswit

Night aroma of honeysuckle










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Night aroma of honeysuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## cman1120

Yesterday hiking around with my GW-9400 Rangeman in the Rocky Mountain National Park, up to Loch Vail









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cman1120 said:


> Yesterday hiking around with my GW-9400 Rangeman in the Rocky Mountain National Park, up to Loch Vail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Fantastic shots cman1120. It's getting better and better here. Also happy seeing more uplifting posts again on F17  Thanks for sharing


----------



## _rene_

GW7900 strapped to a tree during Hurricane Harvey in Texas...doesn't get much more "natural" than that...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

_rene_ said:


> GW7900 strapped to a tree during Hurricane Harvey in Texas...doesn't get much more "natural" than that...
> View attachment 12457961


Be safe  and take good care


----------



## DDickson73

cman1120 said:


> Yesterday hiking around with my GW-9400 Rangeman in the Rocky Mountain National Park, up to Loch Vail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Impressive pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic shots cman1120. It's getting better and better here. Also happy seeing more uplifting posts again on F17  Thanks for sharing


Thank you for the most kind words Deepsea Dweller! I have more photos coming after today's hike 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cman1120 said:


> Thank you for the most kind words Deepsea Dweller! I have more photos coming after today's hike
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Shades of Fall color already.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Shades of Fall color already.


Super nice Greg


----------



## WES51

Took a plane to reach vacation destination:








Stopped by at some really beautiful mountain lake:








Met good old friends:








Went for a hike:








The water was very cold:








But the hike was worth the effort:








Did not have quite enough energy to the top:








So backed down:








Jumped into refreshing lake near the mountains:









Already back home and have to work tomorrow.

---

Mudmaster was a great help and joy!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow WES51 Super shots , great scenery Thanks for sharing


----------



## WES51

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow WES51 Super shots , great scenery Thanks for sharing


Thanks much!

By the way the watch performed flawless and was super useful for the hike. I always wanted to know my elevation changes on a mountain hike and this is just what I got.

I calibrated the elevation hours before the hike and when we reached a mountain cabin with a posted elevation, I was happy to note that the elevation that was displayed on the watch was with 2 meters difference almost spot on.

I really think that barometric elevation measurement can be better than GPS elevation on steep mountain trails.

The watches built in thermometer came in super handy as well. Who would have thought that this water was THAT cold?

...

We have travelled quite a lot and unfortunately I did not always take pictures of the watch. However the watch almost never left my wrist which made for a great 'bonding' experience and a great travel companion (but I would never mention this of course outside of WUS -LOL).

Awaken by JetLag, I used it's built in light countless times to safely navigate through dark hotel rooms, which may look like a silly detail to mention, but to me it was a great feeling to have a light on my wrist and ready in such situation.

Staying on my wrist, the watch synced faithfully every night from the deep valleys of the Alps to the gentle hills of southern Hungary. Once it even synced just shortly after a heavy thunderstorm passed over southern in Hungary at 3.02am.

...

What a great watch !


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## m1ckDELTA

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12463469&d=1503954055"]







[/iurl]

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12463483&d=1503954700"]







[/iurl]

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12463487&d=1503954855"]







[/iurl]


----------



## Steelerswit

a little rain and big spiders


----------



## Steelerswit

Hibiscus waking up


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Steelerswit & anabuki


----------



## greg1491

Lawn mowing G.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Love it Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No G! Yesterday ( Friday 8 Sept shot - Not shy at all


----------



## Steelerswit

.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Shuutr




----------



## greg1491

Just nature. 

Wearing a G but got distracted by these deer and didnt get a pic of the watch.


----------



## bncrpt




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Been a while, I do miss this forum, especially this thread.  Here are some pics earlier this week.


----------



## greg1491

Taking some sunrise pics on the blue ridge parkway and caught a jet gaining altitude in one frame.


----------



## MainePorsche

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Been a while, I do miss this forum, especially this thread.  Here are some pics earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 12509993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12509999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12510003
> 
> 
> View attachment 12510007
> 
> 
> View attachment 12510009


Hope you and yours are well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for sharing bncrpt, Watch_Geekmaster, Steelerswit & Greg. Stunning shots and yes hope all is cool Watch_Geekmaster. Take good care Great weekend everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spotted today. Kinda cool  Especially the reflection of the trees under the late afternoon
sun. Looks camouflaged


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

MainePorsche said:


> Hope you and yours are well.


Oh, I'm alright. Just happened to need to be down south for work for the week. Flights were scarce due to the storm through the weekend, so I decided to make a long drive down and experienced some of the remnant of the storm. Nothing compared to what they experienced in coastal Florida and the Caribbean islands. Saw quite a few vehicles with Florida tags on the road and on hotel lots. Still remember story from member K&L few months back where he had to pack whatever he could and evacuate from his Florida home. Couldn't imagine what these people had to go through for that, must be very stressful physically and emotionally. Very very long drive too. Wish well whole heatedly for these people to make it back home safe and sound!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

That one belongs to the art gallery! No kidding, very nice. :-!



greg1491 said:


> Taking some sunrise pics on the blue ridge parkway and caught a jet gaining altitude in one frame.


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks for sharing bncrpt, Watch_Geekmaster, Steelerswit & Greg. Stunning shots and yes hope all is cool Watch_Geekmaster. Take good care Great weekend everyone





Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That one belongs to the art gallery! No kidding, very nice. :-!


Thanks guys.


----------



## DDickson73

New Mexico

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

A little hike with the Mudmaster



View of the peak from the bottom



And from the top











Back down at the bottom


----------



## jamsie

Nice thread and I recommend checking out the site gshockvisions.com if you have not already


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots K&L and DDickson73Simply stunning. Thanks for sharing Enjoy weekend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## bncrpt

Knives and Lint said:


>


Love this one K&L!


----------



## Knives and Lint

bncrpt said:


> Love this one K&L!


Thanks brother!... My daughter, who is becoming quite the budding photographer in her own right, suggested I take that one. It's funny, she has become so accustomed to me taking watch pics, that now when were out hiking or spending time outdoors she often tells me "that would be a cool place to take a picture of your watch" ;-)


----------



## roch68

not a G shock but a casio non the less


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

roch68 said:


> not a G shock but a casio non the less
> View attachment 12527809


Wonderful shot Massive thanks for sharing


----------



## Adam020




----------



## bncrpt

Bit of a random one whilst on patrol tonight, skippy on a front lawn lol needless to say the Dog was pretty keen to get out and play!


----------



## Adam020

Knives and Lint said:


> A little hike with the Mudmaster
> 
> 
> 
> View of the peak from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back down at the bottom


Where is that, very nice place


----------



## Knives and Lint

Adam020 said:


> Where is that, very nice place


Thanks! It is quite beautiful indeed. It's a place called Rattlesnake Ridge, in Washington State, less than an hour out of Seattle. There's a nice trail up to the ledge so it was a great little hike for the whole family. The view would've been even better but it was particularly smokey that day due to wildfires.


----------



## Steelerswit

Sluggo










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## bncrpt

Couple of randoms lol


----------



## Adam020

Nature calls Rangeman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Flashback ❤️


----------



## BACKBLAST72

Here is my GWG1000-1A3 at the San Diego Zoo today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

BACKBLAST72 said:


> Here is my GWG1000-1A3 at the San Diego Zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice BB72


----------



## romseyman




----------



## greg1491

View while hiking this morning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View while hiking this morning.


Beautiful shots GregLove the sunrise ❤️Thanks for sharing and enjoy


----------



## Knives and Lint

Same place as a couple pages back. Weather was much different. Last time it was smokey from forest fires. This time the smoke was clear but there were more clouds and a good bit of rain. Always beautiful though, and great fun b-)



View of the peak from the bottom



And views from the top















Back down at the lake


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Amazing shots K&L. Absolutely wonderful. Loving it. Thanks 4 sharing. Here some weekend shots ...









Some serious radars ... 








Picking up the VIP's 








and some G's. Great weekend gents


----------



## greg1491

At a nearby waterfall this morning. Cooler Fall temps already starting.


----------



## MainePorsche

greg1491 said:


> At a nearby waterfall this morning. Cooler Fall temps already starting.


Always nice, thoughtful pictures.
Thank you Greg.


----------



## greg1491

MainePorsche said:


> Always nice, thoughtful pictures.
> Thank you Greg.


Thanks.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## greg1491

New model getting some time outside.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> New model getting some time outside.


Big congrats Greg Looks very nice  Enjoy and thanks for your great pic


----------



## nuvostokguy

*G-Shock in Canyonlands*









Other-worldly terrain









This dried out tree trunk has been lying here for how many years?









I went over and paid my respects


----------



## M.O.D.

Krywań


----------



## d2mac

in the baltic sea dunes.


----------



## Desert

*Re: G-Shock in Canyonlands*



nuvostokguy said:


> View attachment 12555873
> 
> 
> Other-worldly terrain
> 
> View attachment 12555875
> 
> 
> This dried out tree trunk has been lying here for how many years?
> 
> View attachment 12555879
> 
> 
> I went over and paid my respects
> 
> View attachment 12555881


Awesome shots! It may become fossilised.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> in the baltic sea dunes.


Wow  So nice mac


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nuvostokguy said:


> View attachment 12555873
> 
> 
> Other-worldly terrain
> 
> View attachment 12555875
> 
> 
> This dried out tree trunk has been lying here for how many years?
> 
> View attachment 12555879
> 
> 
> I went over and paid my respects
> 
> View attachment 12555881





M.O.D. said:


> Krywań


Great shots gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mudmaster overlooking the South China Sea


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


>


Such a fantastic shot Greg


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


>


Fantastic K&L First snow G Shock shots before the winter solstice.. amazing. Thanks for your dedication and thanks for sharing  Great weekend to you and everyone


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

To K&L, that's some impressive scenic you've got there in Washington state! Thanks for sharing and keep 'em coming! :-!

To Deepsea_dweller, just notice your post counts...








You're *1 post *from 20,000! Congratulations! You come a long way to get up to that number! Easily _the_ member with the highest post count in the G-Shock forum! Respect.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To K&L, that's some impressive scenic you've got there in Washington state! Thanks for sharing and keep 'em coming! :-!
> 
> To Deepsea_dweller, just notice your post counts...
> View attachment 12580597
> 
> 
> You're *1 post *from 20,000! Congratulations! You come a long way to get up to that number! Easily _the_ member with the highest post count in the G-Shock forum! Respect.
> 
> View attachment 12580629


Thanks a lot Watch_Geekmaster and thanks for your support  Time flies by. Still remember when I had started this Nature thread. So glad and proud that it's still going strong. Thanks to everyone. Really appreciated ❤️


----------



## greg1491

Fog in the valleys this morning.

And congrats on passing 20K posts Tom. b-)


----------



## t minus

This thread is awesome! Here is my positive G100....


----------



## t minus

My DW9052!


----------



## t minus

My G9000....


----------



## t minus

And lastly my DW5600E (accompanied by a Timex Scout) and DW6900.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just wow Fantastic awesome shots Greg & t minus  Breathtaking! Thanks Greg for the kind words


----------



## harald-hans

G-Shock outside in the "nature" ... :-d


----------



## CC

These posts make the beautiful Welsh countryside look boring in comparison.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

CollectorCol said:


> These posts make the beautiful Welsh countryside look boring in comparison.


Nicely done CC Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Steelerswit

Seals in the depths









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## samael_6978

Walk in the park









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Sorry, not great photos but ACTION JACKSON.


----------



## grinch_actual

One more.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks 4 sharing grinch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme ❤️









Background credit: 180°C magazine


----------



## samael_6978

GLS-5600WCL









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Rainy, wet nature.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

samael_6978 said:


> GLS-5600WCL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk





greg1491 said:


> Rainy, wet nature.


Fabulous shots gents


----------



## Knives and Lint

Mt. Rainier National Park with the Mudmaster


----------



## CC

^ Sweet!

Got the watch, wish I had the location.
Looks stunning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Mt. Rainier National Park with the Mudmaster


Sensational K&L Massive thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Where there is light and water, there is life. That's what makes our blue planet so special.


----------



## kristo

A friend called me yesterday when I was just about to take the second sip of my Laphroaig and asked if I could help him to retrieve this wild boar that he had just brought down.
Had to clean my GD-350 with a nailbrush after the gutting...

View attachment 12620207


----------



## messyGarage

Near Volterra


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful messyGarage.Wow


----------



## messyGarage

Thanks DSD!


----------



## tekmonkey

Land's End. Southern most part of Skane, Sweden with my M5610


----------



## WES51

tekmonkey said:


> View attachment 12630963


Like a Rock!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

tekmonkey said:


> Land's End. Southern most part of Skane, Sweden with my M5610
> 
> View attachment 12630963
> 
> 
> View attachment 12630965


Super nice tekmonkey


----------



## Real Artman




----------



## tekmonkey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super nice tekmonkey


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

You know it's autumn when the leaves are in different colors and the birds are migrating.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice Watch_Geekmaster


----------



## greg1491

Nature theme and a once per year opportunity.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Nature theme and a once per year opportunity.


 Such a beautiful shot. Enjoy and happy weekend Greg. Thanks for sharing


----------



## batman1345

Today no outside... but inside... postgraduate lessons... 









Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491




----------



## cyenxian

NICE SHOTS! Keep it up


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great weekend gents









❤


----------



## Steelerswit

Arctic Tundra in its natural habitat










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 12685011





Steelerswit said:


> Arctic Tundra in its natural habitat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Great shots Greg & Steelerwit .. Hong Kong yesterday


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## rarewrist

grinch_actual said:


> One more.
> View attachment 12594993


Very nice shot


----------



## grinch_actual

rarewrist said:


> Very nice shot


Thank you, sir. Taken while I was white water rafting in West Virginia. Taken on the shore by a bystander(who is a very good photographer).


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 12722187


Such a great shot Greg


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such a great shot Greg


Thanks Tom. A week later the snow is still hanging around. I hope its not waiting on more. Ive had my fill of snow this Winter already and its only mid December.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Thanks Tom. A week later the snow is still hanging around. I hope its not waiting on more. Ive had my fill of snow this Winter already and its only mid December.


No snow here of course but temperatures dropped to 12 °C. That's really cold for Hong Kong  standard. Clear sky though and it will be sunny tomorrow Stay warm & safe Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## batman1345

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Nice shoot!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

batman1345 said:


> Nice shoot!!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much


----------



## Jay McQueen




----------



## Knives and Lint

G-reetings! I usually hesitate to post non G's in this thread, but it was suggested that I put these here, and F17 is my home here on the forums after all....Enjoy friends b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So beautiful K&L. Stunning. Thanks fir sharing


----------



## bncrpt




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Steelerswit

bncrpt said:


> View attachment 12748357


Love Red Eye Tree Frogs.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 12750061


Super nice Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. Friday afternoon on my way back home. Winter solstice. Big evening in Hong Kong 

















Just so gorgeous the last few days - and it's getting slightly warmer too


----------



## GaryK30

There is no G-Shock in these pics, but I was wearing my Gulfman GW-9110-1 in Auto-EL mode, so I could check the exact time, since I knew the expected launch time. This is a rocket launch from Vandenberg AFB to deploy new Iridium satellites, which are used for sat phone comms worldwide.

Edit: A local news outlet says the launch was for a weather satellite rather than Iridium. I'm not sure which is correct.

Edit 2: Space.com says the launch was of 10 Iridium Next satellites: https://www.space.com/39184-spacex-used-rocket-satellite-launch-landing.html

These pics were taken with a Sony DSC-HX5V point & shoot camera in Handheld Twilight (image stacking) mode. These were taken from my friend's backyard in Camarillo, California, which is about 100 miles east-southeast of Vandenberg.


----------



## MaverickMCS

GaryK30 said:


> There is no G-Shock in these pics, but I was wearing my Gulfman GW-9110-1 in Auto-EL mode, so I could check the exact time, since I knew the expected launch time. This is a missile launch from Vandenberg AFB to deploy new Iridium satellites, which are used for sat phone comms worldwide.
> 
> These pics were taken with a Sony DSC-HX5V point & shoot camera in Handheld Twilight (image stacking) mode. These were taken from my friend's backyard in Camarillo, California, which is about 100 miles east-southeast of Vandenberg.


Amazing pictures GaryK30!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool Gary Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> There is no G-Shock in these pics, but I was wearing my Gulfman GW-9110-1 in Auto-EL mode, so I could check the exact time, since I knew the expected launch time.


Wow, great pictures. I missed that today. But I saw a couple of launches before. I prefer to believe that they launch these things near sunset, so that it looks spectacular. Good optics may be a welcome distraction from the environmental impact of the launch too.


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> .. Friday afternoon on my way back home. Winter solstice. Big evening in Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so gorgeous the last few days - and it's getting slightly warmer too


Similar situation


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Similar situation


Very nice fcasoli. That's Venice isn't it ?


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice fcasoli. That's Venice isn't it ?


Yes Sir....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Yes Sir....


Have fun fcasoli. Some years ago I enjoyed Xmas in Venice as well. So nice


----------



## Servus

Enjoyed Xmas in Venice as well.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Lovely shots Pachoe  Merry Xmas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shot Greg


----------



## Knives and Lint

Pictures from Christmas morning b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's a real Xmas theme Super nice K&L. Enjoy the snow ⛄⛄


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Very cool you managed to capture that launch! What you saw basically the same as the news video below. It's very interesting how the reusable 1st stage rocket was seen as a separate "dot" and doing its maneuver back to earth.








GaryK30 said:


> There is no G-Shock in these pics, but I was wearing my Gulfman GW-9110-1 in Auto-EL mode, so I could check the exact time, since I knew the expected launch time. This is a rocket launch from Vandenberg AFB to deploy new Iridium satellites, which are used for sat phone comms worldwide.
> 
> Edit: A local news outlet says the launch was for a weather satellite rather than Iridium. I'm not sure which is correct.
> 
> Edit 2: Space.com says the launch was of 10 Iridium Next satellites: https://www.space.com/39184-spacex-used-rocket-satellite-launch-landing.html
> 
> These pics were taken with a Sony DSC-HX5V point & shoot camera in Handheld Twilight (image stacking) mode. These were taken from my friend's backyard in Camarillo, California, which is about 100 miles east-southeast of Vandenberg.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491

Fighting traffic in the concrete jungle.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Fighting traffic in the concrete jungle.


Coooool shot Greg Drive safe


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## grinch_actual

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Wait....wheres the watch?!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

grinch_actual said:


> Wait....wheres the watch?!


 great blending in isn't


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme









Great weekend everyone


----------



## greg1491

Way below freezing here the last few days.

-15 C when I took this pic this morning at a local waterfall.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful Greg ❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Servus

Some picture from today...

.


----------



## Servus

Greetings


----------



## Servus

The view.....









The son...









I wish you a nice Sunday evening.

greetings


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous posts Servus & Greg ❤


----------



## Servus

Hello,
the weather is too good to be at the window.









We are hunting.
I will take some pictures.

Greetings
The weather is too good to be at the window. We are hunting.I will take some pictures.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Looking forward to your photos Servus


----------



## Servus

Hello, back from the care of the area,

the journey......
































My companion....























Assessment of storm damage....















way home........
































Best weather ... a wonderful day.

Best regards.


----------



## mario puzo

Servus said:


> Hello, back from the care of the area,
> 
> the journey......
> 
> View attachment 12795921
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795931
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795937
> 
> My companion....
> View attachment 12795955
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795955
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795963
> 
> Assessment of storm damage....
> View attachment 12795973
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795983
> 
> way home........
> View attachment 12795983
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795987
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795995
> 
> 
> View attachment 12795997
> 
> 
> Best weather ... a wonderful day.
> 
> Best regards.


Great shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Servus. Where is it ? Glorious sunshine & blue sky


----------



## Servus

A wonderful morning, thank you Mario puzo and Deepsea_dweller. The pictures were taken in franconia (Germany).


Best regards


----------



## kristo

Servus said:


> The weather is too good to be at the window. We are hunting.I will take some pictures.


Weidmannsheil!!

Not sure if I posted this here or on another forum...








Hunting with my GW-9400...








GD-350 bathing in lake Constance...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kristo said:


> Weidmannsheil!!
> 
> Not sure if I posted this here or on another forum...
> 
> View attachment 12800597
> 
> Hunting with my GW-9400...
> 
> View attachment 12800599
> 
> GD-350 bathing in lake Constance...


Cool shots kristo. I've been in Constance once .. and then across the border St Gallen Switzerland Very nice


----------



## Servus

Weidmannsheil !!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme










Great weekend gents


----------



## grinch_actual

Mudmaster.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme again 
















( and a quick iPhone shot yesterday )


----------



## taifighter

Damn these pictures are amazing!


----------



## Servus

Sunday stroll









































































Kind regards


----------



## Servus

The sky tonight from the garden.


----------



## grinch_actual

15°F. Positively balmy!


----------



## kristo

Lovely day in north eastern switzerland.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Summer temperatures in January in HK - 26°C


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throwback 








Riseman overlooking Hong Kong on a gloomy day


----------



## Snowman77

These pictures are fascinating and nice to look at!


----------



## Snowman77

il Pirati said:


> On the pier. Low tide, so great tide pools under the pier. My son played with hermit crabs and a couple sea anemones. Really nice day.


Simply stunning!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 








Great weekend everyone


----------



## champ13

nice shot


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nature theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great weekend everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

champ13 said:


> nice shot


Thank you


----------



## Servus

There is no bad weather......

on the way with my son

















View attachment 12822915


----------



## Servus

Have a nice weekend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice Servus


----------



## grinch_actual

Couple pics of just putterin around. Nothing special.


----------



## CADirk

There is even some genuine mud in the bottom right of the picture!


----------



## duc

The Rangeman I gave my buddy, while he is field dressing a moose his daughter shot a couple of seasons ago:


----------



## kristo

Working off some windthrow that were overthrewn by one of the winter storms lately. Dolmar, wild cherry and a G-7710...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Incredible lucky ❤


----------



## greg1491

Great shot Tom. Right place at the right time. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great shot Tom. Right place at the right time. b-)


Thanks a lot Greg  So happy ❤


----------



## MDT IT

...rain and rain.


----------



## Servus

Hallo.......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> Hallo.......
> 
> View attachment 12842925


Super Cool Servus


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throw back  Hong Kong UBS Golf Open 2016 1st Round  and such a gorgeous morning. Proudly showing off my new Navy Froggy.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme








Great Sunday gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## kristo

Some shots from a walk in the woods...
GW-9400
View attachment 12876783


View attachment 12876787


View attachment 12876791


View attachment 12876793


View attachment 12876795


View attachment 12876797


















































Edit...photo upload choked again...:think:


----------



## Servus

kristo,
Wait, I'm coming with you.

Kind Regards


----------



## Dan3612

^Can't tell whats cooler, the watch pictures or the woods


----------



## Servus

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots kristo & Servus


----------



## greg1491

Throwback nature theme shots.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sensational shots Greg What an awesome colour theme as well. Love the backgrounds. Beautiful. Big thanks for sharing ❤


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hiking with the Mudmaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So so beautiful K&L. Fantastic shots. Perfect match! Always a great pleasure seeing your nature shots. Such great members we got here ❤Thanks for sharing and massive thanks to all of you


----------



## kristo

Knives and Lint said:


> Hiking with the Mudmaster


That landscape is beautiful! Very cool pics. You just made me want to get a Mudmaster...


----------



## AlexxvD

Knives and Lint said:


> Hiking with the Mudmaster


Oh my... i'm never gonna beat that! I love the nature shots. And the watch ofcourse!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

A walk along the river.


----------



## Servus

Was that a beaver?









Or the Rangeman?


----------



## Servus

I, as an old man, find it impressive what such a smartphone delivers for pictures.









































Kind Regards


----------



## Adam_Micheal

CADirk said:


> There is even some genuine mud in the bottom right of the picture!
> 
> View attachment 12825713


Nice shot, that's a true outdoor watch


----------



## batman1345

Servus said:


> A walk along the river.
> 
> View attachment 12886327
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886333
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886337
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886339
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886343
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886349


Hello my friend!! Nice photos!!

Could you ask you? where I find this protector for my rangeman?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Hallo batman 1345,
by etsy or ebay.


JaysAndKays® BULLBARS

Kind Regards


----------



## batman1345

Servus said:


> Hallo batman 1345,
> by ersy or ebay.
> 
> JaysAndKays BULLBARS
> 
> Kind Regards


Thank you!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper nice photos Servus. Thanks for your great work & dedication. So cool. Well done


----------



## Servus

While skiing








































my son 

Kind Regards


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool Servus & Snaggletooth


----------



## Servus

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throwback


----------



## Servus

A short cultural walk.
In the castle garden on the Schwanberg

















































At the Celtic wall also on the Schwanberg.


----------



## Servus

The castle and its associated Abbey.

































with my wife, a wonderful afternoon.

Only uploading is annoying because of the probs.

Kind Regard


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice Servus. Big thanks for sharing. Where's it ? Have fun and enjoy your weekend ⛄


----------



## dan360

Set this on my cabin's back deck handrail the other evening while working on my RZR. Left it there overnight. On my way out the door for an early morning stroll I found it--completely forgot about it. :-(

23 degree hard freeze, but still going and it even received the signal! Photo opportunity for this thread! lol


----------



## Servus

Sorry, I forgot to write a short explanation because of the pictures I uploaded several times.

I'll catch up today.


----------



## FarmeR57

Out on a chilly trail building day...


----------



## Servus

Hello,
in the garden this morning, shadow games.......

































was nice to look at between the sunny side and the frozen ground, doesn't come across quite so well in the pictures.

Kind Regards


----------



## t minus

Here are a few pictures of my DW6900 (1st G) and yellow G100....


----------



## Servus

Sunday afternoon walk in the Druidenhain, that's the name of the area in our vernacular.

























from now on we're going uphill.


----------



## Servus

go on.... you are not yet redeemed: -)
























































not harmless in the woods; -)


----------



## Servus

a little more culture and then coffee and cake.
















It's getting dark, let's go home.

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome photos Servus. Super job. Gotta google tomorrow a bit more. That's between Bamberg and Bayreuth? Thanks for your support


----------



## Servus

Yes, Bamberg, Bayreuth, Forchheim in this triangle. Franconian Switzerland.
Hope the pictures can take you along a piece of the way.


Child Regards


----------



## greenk

Servus said:


> View attachment 12886397
> 
> 
> Was that a beaver?
> 
> View attachment 12886401
> 
> 
> Or the Rangeman?
> 
> View attachment 12886403
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886405
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886413
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886427
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886429
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886431
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886435
> 
> 
> View attachment 12886439


These are very beautiful shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## kmbijit

Not really nature, just a spontaneous shot when the sunlight was just right!


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Awesome thread with some brilliant photography.

A couple of contributions - I guess I'm a little unusual in that I'm building a collection of g-shocks that _actually wear_ everyday. These are taken at Stennack Woods, near Treslothan in Cornwall. Allegedly haunted. Which I can categorically say is nonsense.

Today my GWX-5600WB-5 ...


----------



## kristo

GD-350 on a cold foggy day.

Building a deerstand...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GraniteFraggle said:


> Awesome thread with some brilliant photography.
> 
> A couple of contributions - I guess I'm a little unusual in that I'm building a collection of g-shocks that _actually wear_ everyday. These are taken at Stennack Woods, near Treslothan in Cornwall. Allegedly haunted. Which I can categorically say is nonsense.
> 
> Today my GWX-5600WB-5 ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 12910881





kristo said:


> View attachment 12911181
> 
> GD-350 on a cold foggy day.
> 
> Building a deerstand...
> View attachment 12911183


Great shots gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Not really nature, just a spontaneous shot when the sunlight was just right!
> 
> View attachment 12909721


So coool


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Florida wildlife and scenic.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool shots Watch_Geekmaster


----------



## kmbijit

Back with one more!


----------



## GraniteFraggle

GW-9400-RD4 today.


----------



## GraniteFraggle

GW-9400-3JF in its natural environment.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Back with one more!
> 
> View attachment 12912259





GraniteFraggle said:


> GW-9400-RD4 today.
> 
> View attachment 12912653





GraniteFraggle said:


> GW-9400-3JF in its natural environment.
> 
> View attachment 12913529


Very nice kmbijit & GraniteFraggle


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Just a few more Florida scenic pics I took.








These birds are quite common here, and they are not afraid of people. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent shots Watch_Geekmaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throwback ❤


----------



## GraniteFraggle

You don't see one of these down the woods all that often ....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GraniteFraggle said:


> You don't see one of these down the woods all that often ....
> 
> View attachment 12916051


Super nice GraniteFraggle


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Positive GW-9400-NV2

Exploring one of the underground leets - in the fern & moss covered re-entrant hiding the entrance. When I can work out how to get past the wild beast which is guarding it I hear there's something pretty awesome inside ...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Frogman collage 
[ credit to: Special Forces & NavySeals.com ]


----------



## kristo

Since Germany is playing vs. Canada at the olympic ice hockey competition right now, I thought this was appropriate. How cool is that? Germany playing the half finals? This is history making... Go Germany!

Plus, G-Shocks on ice always remind me of the early TV- commercials:


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Difficult to pick a favourite but this must be in my top 5 ... catches the warm spring evening light beautifully.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kristo said:


> View attachment 12920971
> 
> 
> Since Germany is playing vs. Canada at the olympic ice hockey competition right now, I thought this was appropriate. How cool is that? Germany playing the half finals? This is history making... Go Germany!
> 
> Plus, G-Shocks on ice always remind me of the early TV- commercials:


Big congrats wow

Germany 4
Canada 3


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Just about the head down into the ventilation shaft - quick photo of my GWX-5600 WA-7JF

Another top 5 watch - and I love the fact that for tide times it picks up Newquay Cornwall as opposed to London.

Lovely surprise. Next ... going underground!


----------



## pecha

Taplaltakl.


----------



## Servus

My Rangeman and the beginning of his journey through our solar system.
(Unfortunately only one planetary path)

Farewell from the Maintal.
















Short stop at the reservoir.








View attachment 12924625


























Not far to the sun: -)
Here's an old railway bridge.
































Despite the radiant sunshine there is a wonderful view of the moon.

















Finally arrived.















Let's move on.


----------



## Servus

Sorry, if there are always so many pictures with me......... but I find nature almost impossible to capture in a picture. Besides, my Rangeman wants to be kept species-appropriate: -)


Kind Regards


----------



## Worker

Servus said:


> Sorry, if there are always so many pictures with me......... but I find nature almost impossible to capture in a picture. Besides, my Rangeman wants to be kept species-appropriate: -)
> 
> Kind Regards


No apologies....love your pics!!


----------



## Servus

Go to the next

































I would like to note that the sculptures are arranged in such a way that every meter they stand apart corresponds to 1 light year.

















What strange fruits grow here on the trees? 









































































Go even further, but the distances are getting longer.
We (Rangeman my wife and son as well as my one) are here for today only once turned over otherwise it would go deep into the night.

But here are some more pictures: -)


----------



## Servus

A little more culture...

Weikersheim Castle
















ups....who carved me in stone? 
















































A more than 1000 year old lime tree 















Legend has it that a Prinsessin from Bamberg has let several veil flies and vowed to build a chapel wherever they land.
It's the Kunigunden Chapels. ( There are some of them in the area )









A short refreshment...








































Beautiful hours I enjoyed with the family very much.

Kind Regards


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful posts Servus and Greg Gotta read later. Always great traveling around in different countries. Thanks for sharing Great weekend to both of you and to all other members


----------



## safwan.jamian

-----


----------



## safwan.jamian

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 12925525


is that original band


----------



## greg1491

safwan.jamian said:


> is that original band


No, it's a gw5000 band. I replied to your thread about fitting a dw5600 strap on the ga800. It's an easy swap. For me the old style band fits better.

Dont hesitate to swap out the strap even if only to try it out. You could always switch them back.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Servus

Kind Regards


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Servus said:


> A little more culture...
> 
> Weikersheim Castle...


Amazing photos! :-!

For those don't realize how cool this thread really is: these are not some stock photos or frequent image search results, but rather real photos for real places in the world from real people, AND in real time!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spring is around the corner  Yesterday shot


----------



## Claven2

At the beach in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico. GLX-150B-6DR.


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Photos don't really do this justice. The GW-9403KJ-9JR is stunning


----------



## GraniteFraggle

-7 and snowing ........ only one thing to do!


----------



## GraniteFraggle

And as I'm almost "Blue" with cold ....

View attachment 12936045


----------



## fcasoli

GraniteFraggle said:


> -7 and snowing ........ only one thing to do!
> 
> View attachment 12935821


My favorite Rangeman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No G but cooool snapshot


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Servus

I again........... but with the nice weather we couldn't stay at home. In addition, a G-shock obliges.
















































The lake is called Wolfsee.

































Kind Regards


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super shots Servus & GregThanks for sharing


----------



## Servus

Evening round with the dog....

















Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow nice shots Servus What's the name of your little buddy ?


----------



## Servus

Hello,
the name is Donar. I'll call Don.

But it's not really small: -)

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme ❤


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Like Servus I enjoy my evening wombles with my little friends.

Sadly uploading seems to be broken for me now


----------



## CC




----------



## batman1345

Does anyone know when the new rangeman will be released? I heard April... right? Does anyone know price more or less? 


Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

batman1345 said:


> Does anyone know when the new rangeman will be released? I heard April... right? Does anyone know price more or less?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Here in holland the price will be 799 euros. So i am guessing 799 dollars in the US.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

AlexxvD said:


> Here in holland the price will be 799 euros. So i am guessing 799 dollars in the US.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


Thank you, does it have discount or not? And I am in Europe, Greece.

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

CollectorCol said:


>


Cool shots CC


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Again nature theme. Coming weekend few South China Sea shots


----------



## Servus

Coming weekend few South China Sea shots

Well, I'm looking forward to it.

Kind Regards


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Thundersnow. Instead of pouring rain it's pouring snow and mixture of stuffs... wet, sticky, nasty stuffs. It's accumulating so quickly, the road crews couldn't get to it in time. This was yesterday, unfortunately work called and I had to be out there.

































Afternoon change to a dressier Marlin, for client meeting.








After work, snow stopped, and birds returned.


----------



## Servus

Hello Watch_Geekmaster

I don't envy you to be on the road in such weather.

Kind Regards


----------



## GraniteFraggle




----------



## greg1491




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots GraniteFraggle, Greg and Watch_Geekmaster


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Steelerswit

Snow bound









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stay safe Steelerswit


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Stay safe Steelerswit


It's melting fast, but the damage is insane. It was so heavy and fast that trees snapped everywhere. It took out cell towers and power lines. The whole town was out. They said we could have power back by Saturday, fortunately they got my area up faster. But it seemed like an eternity.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## sky_sun




----------



## Servus

When shopping in the urban jungle.

Kind Regards


----------



## batman1345

sky_sun said:


> View attachment 12961315


Oooo!! Good for you!! Congratulations!!!Amazing photo and watch!!! Please let me know where you find? How much???

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Today we were at the beginning in the rock garden Sanspareil.


----------



## Servus

Continue here.......


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

anabuki said:


>


Great to see a _dedicated love_ for this 1 G-Shock you have! :-!


----------



## Servus




----------



## Servus

As usual, Sohnemann accompanied me with his 5600HR and Rangeman loyalty.
Sorry, I can not capture everything in a few pictures.


----------



## Worker

Fantastic pics as always Servus!! Thank you!


----------



## Servus

The last promised 

















































We had a wonderful day for three









Kind Regards


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great shots gents ❤and big thanks Servus for the special traveling blog  Awesome


----------



## Servus

Without words

















Have a nice evening, everyone.

Kind Regards


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 12981061


Fabulous shot Greg. Thanks for sharing. Gotta post some nature shots of the GPR Rangeman next week. Pls stay put


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> Without words
> 
> View attachment 12973467
> 
> 
> View attachment 12973473
> 
> 
> Have a nice evening, everyone.
> 
> Kind Regards


Super fine shots Servus. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Steelerswit

St Patrick's Day with my lime green orchids.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Servus

The winter came back,
as it is known that there is no bad weather but only bad clothes we made ourselves on the way to the next Kunigundenkapelle.









The climb begins .....























Not too far from the way an old sandstone quarry.








View attachment 12984039









A long way, after a bend, there she is .....







The Kunigunden Chapel







Unfortunately, only remnants of this exist, something was destroyed in the Peasants' War 17 anything.















In summer, this place invites you to linger.























With, of course, as always ..... Rangeman.







Who enjoyed the view and watched the weather.















And of course the family.








On the way back along the vineyards.























Now we saw from a distance Schloss Frankenberg.(picture with the highest possible zoom)

Sorry, it will continue soon.


----------



## Servus

After about 4 km along the vineyards, the Schlossberg reached.























The castle is currently under renovation, which will certainly take some time.







Short Blich on the belonging farm.























I also think the winter landscape has its own personal charm.







































As I read, it will be a hotel with a restaurant when it's done.








We had a nice and interesting Sunday afternoon again. A nice greeting also from the snowman.









Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic shots and great journey once again Servus. Gotta check the vineyard later. Big thanks for sharing. Super awesome


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## batman1345

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nature theme


Congratulations!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

batman1345 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## batman1345

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot


Where did you buy? Price more or less? I want it!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

batman1345 said:


> Where did you buy? Price more or less? I want it!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks batman Got it from Japan  My long time Casio source. Almost full price but it's worth it IMHO


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 12991539


Great shot Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy spring-equinox❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Majestic


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Northeaster 2018.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kristo




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool shots Cowboy Bebop & kristo. Here in Hong Kong it's truly spring.


----------



## greg1491

Looks nice and warm there Tom. 

Spring took a turn back to Winter here. Had to mow the lawn last week, now temps are below freezing. Hopefully it will settle in to warmer weather soon.


----------



## Steelerswit

There is a watch and SUV there somewhere










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Looks nice and warm there Tom.
> 
> Spring took a turn back to Winter here. Had to mow the lawn last week, now temps are below freezing. Hopefully it will settle in to warmer weather soon.


Yes perfect weather; pretty warm, sunny and relatively dry ( below 60% humidity ) Great shot Greg 


Steelerswit said:


> There is a watch and SUV there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


Stay warm Steelerswit. Cool shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## batman1345

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


My friend, please let me know about new rangeman? Impression??

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491




----------



## WES51

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Is this film? It sure has the feel of an aging slide.


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Servus

just for the fun of it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

batman1345 said:


> My friend, please let me know about new rangeman? Impression??
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Soon this coming Easter weekend. Thanks for your great support 


greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13000967
> View attachment 13000969


Fantastic photos Greg 


WES51 said:


> Is this film? It sure has the feel of an aging slide.


The dial? No film WES51 - it's the sun reflection. Still have to get used to the GPR ( under the sun ) 


mtb2104 said:


>





Servus said:


> View attachment 13002085
> 
> 
> just for the fun of it!


Great shots mtb & Servus and a happy weekend to all.


----------



## Servus

Hello,
Actually, I was gonna take Kermit with me today. Unfortunately, the parcels service hasn't delivered it yet. But we didn't want to stay at home in this nice weather, so we went on an exploratory tour.
Sorry, there are many pictures again.

























































































































































































View attachment 13003783


----------



## Servus

The equipment.
































































My gps recording from today. 









We post the following video is just for explanation, we didn't make the video. We just visited the site today.





Kind Regards


----------



## kristo

Servus said:


> Sorry, there are many pictures again.


Are you kidding?!

:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow so coool Servus  Thanks so much for sharing 








Nature theme


----------



## Servus

Hello,
I would be happy if you like it and if you are interested.
In my activities I always try to choose places that have something to offer in terms of both landscape and culture and a little adventure (caves, climbing passages, etc.) so that the whole family benefits.

Kind Regards

I'll warn you, there's some more pictures tonight.


----------



## a158w

Servus said:


> View attachment 13003747
> 
> 
> View attachment 13003801


Wouaah so cool :-!:-! congratulations !


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## Servus

Hello, 
friends of the fresh air 

Today we did a very nice and varied hike in beautiful sunshine.

Here are the GPS data of the 17,1Km round trip.

















Now a few pictures, I hope I'm not boring you.








Calibrating the Rangeman.























As mentioned bright sunshine.























































The name of the saint told me nothing until the tour was planned.








A Celtic ramparts.







I try to get along with little pictures so as not to bore you. ;-)







































Very important! 







Enjoy the view during the snack.















The descent.























Volcanic basalt prisms.







































Everything almost live 































The basalt prisms are also found in the river bed.

We pass through a small part of a moor area.
























We had a wonderful trip again.
You are welcome to leave comments or questions.

Kind Regards


----------



## GaryK30

Servus said:


> Hello,
> friends of the fresh air
> 
> Today we did a very nice and varied hike in beautiful sunshine.
> 
> Here are the GPS data of the 17,1Km round trip.
> 
> Now a few pictures, I hope I'm not boring you.
> 
> As mentioned bright sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 13006429
> 
> 
> We had a wonderful trip again.
> You are welcome to leave comments or questions.
> 
> Kind Regards


Looks like a great hike, and very nice photos as usual.

Was the photo above taken with a catadioptric (mirror) lens? The reason I ask is that the out of focus highlights in the background look like little doughnuts, which is a characteristic seen with mirror lenses.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots Mr.TD & Servus Great journey once again Servus


----------



## Servus

Hi GeryK30,
I took all the pictures with my iphone.
I am glad if you like the pictures, yes it was really a great hike in ideal weather.
Deepsea_dweller Thank you for your kind words.


Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> Hi GeryK30,
> I took all the pictures with my iphone.
> I am glad if you like the pictures, yes it was really a great hike in ideal weather.
> Deepsea_dweller Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Kind Regards


Gotta check all your recent posts after work .. absolutely worthwhile scanning through all the photos again .. Perhaps with a glas of red wine while sitting back relaxing and enjoying. Big thanks for your outstanding photos


----------



## Servus

It will be Devinitive Spring..........

































Have a nice evening.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Awesome shots Servus!:-! Looking forward to your Kermit the surfer shots!:-!

I am impressed you managed to shoot those with a phone camera. I find it difficult taking good shots with those. Much more easy to get a good shot with a traditional camera!


----------



## mtb2104

Morning view


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Morning view


Wow Enjoy mtb


----------



## Quahogger

Great pics everyone! I usually wear my G shock hiking and never thought to take a pic. I’ll have to correct that soon!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> It will be Devinitive Spring..........
> 
> View attachment 13009053
> 
> 
> View attachment 13009055
> 
> 
> View attachment 13009057
> 
> 
> View attachment 13009069
> 
> 
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> View attachment 13009079


Super duper cool shots Servus . but pls pls safety first !! However the railway track shot is top notch


----------



## Servus

Hello,
Don't worry, the railway has been closed for years.
As you say.......safety first.

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Dam Servus, you're on fire with all the photos! ;-)

Is this place haunted? ;-)


Servus said:


>


----------



## Charles89

Taken last year at Jungfrau, Switzerland.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How awesome Charles 89Thanks for sharing and what a wonderful entry. Enjoy our forum


----------



## Servus

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Dam Servus, you're on fire with all the photos! ;-)
> 
> Is this place haunted? ;-)


I think they were more afraid of us or they were still asleep than we were there. ;-)

Kind Regards


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## mtb2104




----------



## 2timefan




----------



## GraniteFraggle

Gorgeous evening down here.


----------



## stbob




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots gents


----------



## 2timefan

My Panda on ice


----------



## kristo

GW-9400


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Servus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful photos Servus Have a great Easter weekend  Enjoy the holidays


----------



## 2timefan




----------



## Servus

Kind Regards


----------



## batman1345

Servus said:


> View attachment 13022563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13022565
> 
> 
> View attachment 13022567
> 
> 
> View attachment 13022569
> 
> 
> Kind Regards


Where are you from? All yours photos are amazing!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Hello

From near Würzburg, Franconia-Bavaria.
But Athens and its surroundings are also culturally appealing, Oracle of Delphi, Battlefields of Marathon, Canal of Corinth, Olympia, Peloponnese etc.
Years ago I was on vacation there.


Many greetings


----------



## Bask7

Charles89 said:


> Taken last year at Jungfrau, Switzerland.
> 
> View attachment 13013165


That's an incredible shot


----------



## batman1345

Servus said:


> Hello
> 
> From near Würzburg, Franconia-Bavaria.
> But Athens and its surroundings are also culturally appealing, Oracle of Delphi, Battlefields of Marathon, Canal of Corinth, Olympia, Peloponnese etc.
> Years ago I was on vacation there.
> 
> Many greetings


Wurzburg... oooo nice!! The best European basketball player was born there!! Dirk!! I am big fan!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super fine shots Servus


----------



## FarmeR57

G9300 got the call today. Temp dipped to -8C but warmed to near zero.









Pose with my mtb trail building weapon-of-choice.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491




----------



## 2timefan




----------



## Servus

Kind Regard


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Greg, 2timefan & Servus ( love the bridge shot , where is it? )


----------



## Servus

It's Kitzingen.

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> It's Kitzingen.
> 
> Kind Regards


Wow cool, just checked the map - Been to Rothenburg o.d.T. That's not too far away


----------



## Servus

Yes, that's all in my neighborhood. I've shown kermit a lot!

At least, that's what I think. 

Kind Regards

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/dw-9000xs-3t-kermit-surfer-world-tour-4660969-9.html


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Servus

Kind Regards

Not really nature...but culture -)


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice Servus, Greg, Spirit of the Watch and fcasoli. Great weekend to all of you


----------



## Servus

A short walk...........simply enjoy the spring sun.









GPS has worked well! ;-)







6,5 Km









































But not only we enjoyed the sun.......








The little things are the ones that delight the heart.








Kind Regards


----------



## JoeR




----------



## Servus

Me again.........
Today we were in beautiful weather in the Schwarzachklamm and along the King Ludwig Canal.

































































































































































































































































I think I earned that beer!

Anyway, it tasted delicious. ;-)
Have a nice Sunday evening.

Kind Regards


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## hasto092

Servus said:


> Me again.........
> Today we were in beautiful weather in the Schwarzachklamm and along the King Ludwig Canal.
> 
> View attachment 13043495
> 
> 
> View attachment 13043537
> 
> 
> View attachment 13043573
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Great pics as usual mate, would love to know more about the cave looking pics with the stairs and the doorway and their historical significance, and yes a very good way to end the day with a good beer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So awesome Servus  Thanks 4 your dedication, your time and effort. Every post so cool ❤


----------



## Servus

[QUOTE = hasto092; 45749913] [QUOTE = Servus; 45747113] Ich wieder ......... 
Heute waren wir bei schönem Wetter in der Schwarzachklamm und am König-Ludwig-Kanal.

View attachment 13043495


View attachment 13043537


View attachment 13043573

/ QUOTE]

Tolle Bilder wie immer Kumpel, würde gerne mehr über die Höhle wissen, die Bilder mit der Treppe und der Türöffnung und ihrer historischen Bedeutung sieht, und ja eine sehr gute Art, den Tag mit einem guten Bier zu beenden. [/ QUOTE]

Hello,

In the afternoon sun the water of the Schwarzach is reflected on the ceiling of the cave, a beautiful play of lights that invites you to dream.
The cave was named after the Thirty Years' War.
Here the King of Sweden attended a sermon by the Nuremberg priest Cornelius Mareius after a battle.
What still stands out in the cave are the traces of celebrations that used to take place here, just look at the walls of the sandstone cave

Kind Regards


----------



## bigswifty1

Well I forgot to calibrate at sea level so the altitude isout by about 100m but anyway, here it is atop Mt Wellington in Tasmania,Australia. ALso if anyone can tell me how to upload an image without it being automatically rotated left 90 degrees that would be great
Mike


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Steelerswit

Spring still hasn't looked at the calendar yet, but in my utility room workstation/greenhouse my orchids are feeling it.

This morning it was barely open, now she has bloomed.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kenls

Meet Faye, one of my boss's horses. She's a little shy... (_*the horse, not my boss!*_)


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## pecha

King in nature









Taplaltakl.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## FarmeR57

Off to work the day it arrived...









Having never seen one in person was little concerned about size and wearability, but was completely unfounded. It wears very well.

















now if winter would realize it has worn out its welcome..


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super shots Greg, Steelerswit, kenis ( beautiful horse ), Mr.TD, pecha and FarmeR57-Well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Dr. Wong

The ever diminishing nature of Hong Kong (and NT).


----------



## greg1491

Rainy, back porch nature theme.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Greg & Dr Wong


----------



## Servus

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots Greg & Dr Wong


I agree with that 

Kind Regards


----------



## Dr. Wong

Butterfly Beach and "Green Mountain" (Castle Peak).








HK slangs 101: Because there's a mental hospital on the foot of the "Green Mountain", when someone says "you go to the Green Mountain", it means you should go to the nut house. ;-)








In a clear day, you can see the airport on the other side. But HK's been quite smoggy lately...








The beach above is near a busy shipping lane and a large waste treatment facility. Not exactly a good place to swim. Land is precious in HK, so is nature. They're ever diminishing due to the non-stop urban expansions. Large percentage of the urban infrastructures are built on reclaimed land, which once was the coastline (water). One example is the current HK airport, it's built almost entirely on landfill.








Country houses like below for indigenous villagers continue to exist, but they too are slowly diminishing.


----------



## greg1491

Pisgah forest this morning. Cold and not much in bloom yet. Waiting patiently on Spring.


----------



## Servus

Kind Regards


----------



## Servus

Burning Sky.

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Greg & Servus


----------



## pop4

Checking out the Autumn colours with the MR-G:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Superb shot pop4


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot


----------



## greg1491

Throwback nature theme.


----------



## ryan93civic




----------



## acadian

greg1491 said:


> Throwback nature theme.


Superb photography!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Throwback nature theme.


So so beautiful Greg


----------



## ky3mikael

Dw-9052 on bars 😉


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## acadian

ha ha very creative - well done!


----------



## Rocket1991

Mr.TD said:


> View attachment 13080099


!!!! good one !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Wong

This picture I shown earlier, the city in the distant background is not HK, but rather the city of Shenzhen China. It's now fully developed with lots of high-rises. Back in the 70s it was still a village and it was where my parents made their dangerous trip to fled China into HK. It was a gamble with their lives for freedom. Somehow they made it, despite chased by guard dogs, arrested once, tried again and made it through the last few kilometers of swim with nothing but a basketball as their only flotation device. It was a miracle, and if they didn't make it, I wouldn't be here. ;-) Later with the help of some HK villagers they reached into the city, and was granted their asylum and legal residentship per the Touch Base Policy at the time.









Decades later today, it's great to see the economical prosperity and technological advancement of China. As a Chinese, I am elated. As they say, no matter where we are in the world, the feeling that we're the decedent of the dragon is always in our hearts. But by all means, don't stop here, just do one more step: let the people be truly free. Learn from thousands of years of history where we were oppressing our own people. Only when the people are truly free, the power of the dragon can then reach its maximum.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## CC




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.TD said:


> View attachment 13082859





CollectorCol said:


> View attachment 13082909


Very nice gentsThanks for sharing


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13084179


 Super nice Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Dr. Wong

Few more HK nature shots.









































No, there's no such thing as building too close to a mountain in HK. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Dr. Wong 
































( HK 2018 )


----------



## kmsmd

Double post


----------



## kmsmd

Awesome! Just ordered one of these for my upcoming trip.



Mr.TD said:


> View attachment 13080099


----------



## Steelerswit

Gulfie in the African Rift aquarium.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## pecha

Off-roading









Dunes









Tough conditions for steady shots









Taplaltakl.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool & fun shots pecha


----------



## greg1491

View attachment 13094589


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13094587
> View attachment 13094589


Beautiful Greg☘


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Gulfie in the African Rift aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Superb shot Steelerswit ☘ Perfect match !


----------



## acadian

Just out for an early morning bike ride in the city. Enjoy the weekend my friends.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

acadian


----------



## acadian

Deepsea_dweller said:


> acadian




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

A special place for me next month.

Kind Regards


----------



## Rocket1991

acadian said:


> Just out for an early morning bike ride in the city. Enjoy the weekend my friends.
> 
> View attachment 13095887
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!!!!


----------



## 2timefan




----------



## greg1491




----------



## anabuki




----------



## nuvostokguy

*G-Shock in Natural Bridges National Monument*

In Utah. First pic, the overview down into White Canyon looking towards Kachina Bridge, a hole through that rock caused by water flowing in the canyon bottom. You drive a loop around up out of the canyon, to the trail heads down to three bridges. Kachina is the second one you get to. Check them out from three viewpoints or hike down to stand underneath them. Or start at one end and hike the entire loop down in the stream below then back to your car. This time I just hiked down to the third bridge, sorry, wasn't wearing a watch for that one.

I only took three watches this time, all quartz. I didn't want to worry about keeping anything wound while on my weeklong camping trip. Of the three my GW-6900 was the most comfortable. It basically just disappeared on my wrist.

















Tough to tell from these pics but Kachina is really massive. Very cool down there and off to the left, unmarked so a lot of people miss it, is a gallery of pictographs from many hundreds of years ago. I imagine the ancient ones living there didn't know they were in the middle of nowhere. They probably thought they were at the center of the universe.


----------



## fitsector

Long time no posting.... but I´m back with this pictures of my latest G shock addition and the beach


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great to have you back fitoSuper nice shots and fine acquisition I know it's your favourite thread on F17 Big thanks for sharing


----------



## fcasoli

The garden must be redone


----------



## fitsector

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great to have you back fitoSuper nice shots and fine acquisition I know it's your favourite thread on F17 Big thanks for sharing


Thanks Man! Love this thread and hope to keep contributing more, sometimes work takes full control of the calendar, but I´ll try to make my best.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

. and that's how it looks from higher ground and different angle 








( screenshot TV coverage Rolex China Sea Race FoxSports 2 )


----------



## CC




----------



## Servus

The six picture from above, is that the tower bridge?

  

No offense.

Kind Regards


----------



## CC

Servus said:


> The six picture from above, is that the tower bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> No offense.
> 
> Kind Regards


It's a bridge over a muddy puddle ;-)


----------



## Cleef

Frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fine shots CC & Cleef








Just google a bit " The Repulse Bay " and you will be finding out what's the hole is all about 








( web image )


----------



## Dr. Wong

No nature's thread is complete without mentioning this nature's wonder: Niagara Falls. I've been there quite a few times, since it's not too far from where I live. Sorry no watch shots, but I can guarantee you all these are my own photography.


























































The beauty of this place makes that 500m concrete "stick" an eye sore. ;-)


----------



## fcasoli

Evergreen


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice fcasoli  and spectacular shots of the Niagara Falls - wow Thanks for sharing Dr. Wong


----------



## James142

Spring is in the air


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Steelerswit

Morning dragonfly










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Speedsterescu

on a tree...









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## andyahs




----------



## sanik




----------



## James142




----------



## grinch_actual

I was going to play outside. But it is raining.


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## James142




----------



## Rocket1991

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 13117231


Astonishing! I am ready to vote for extraordinary picture of the month!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## 2timefan

G 6900 in Greece


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Mount Kīlauea, Halemaʻumaʻu Crater, May 9, 2018.
See official video here: Current Conditions - Hawai'i Volcanoes National Park (U.S. National Park Service)









Here's the same volcano when it's calm, as I posted on P. 109 of this thread.


Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Yes, that's an active volcano up on the mountain. Most of the volcanoes there were flat (around the perimeter), so they were mostly hidden in a distance.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Can a G-Shock survive a volcano? Well, it's answered before in this forum. (See thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-volcano-762055.html )



williamthewolf said:


> Okay. Got your attention... the leader of the most amazing (very) *active* volcano expidition I've ever seen is rocking a bright red G-Shock... can't tell which model. I'm not an expert. But plenty of closeup shots of it. Even without the G in it, it's a killer video that you all must see. :-!





TedDotCom said:


> G7900A-4


As long as you don't fall into the hot lava, your G-Shock will be fine. :-d


----------



## Schneeflocke

sanik said:


>


Is this the GW-M5610-1ER? I ordered one last night, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Steelerswit

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Can a G-Shock survive a volcano? Well, it's answered before in this forum. (See thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-volcano-762055.html )
> 
> As long as you don't fall into the hot lava, your G-Shock will be fine. :-d


or a forest fire

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/another-testament-tough-g-3641730.html


----------



## fcasoli

Kermit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2timefan said:


> View attachment 13126607
> G 6900 in Greece


Fine shot


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491




----------



## 2timefan

I miss my Panda...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13130197
> View attachment 13130199





2timefan said:


> I miss my Panda...
> View attachment 13131143


Great shots gents


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Servus

After some weeks where I had no time for excursions, we made today a small excursion into the not yet too far back past.



















This is at a former airfield, where at that time the first Me 262 were stationed. to see is not much more. These buildings belong to a shooting range where the weapons have been adjusted























































Kind Regards


----------



## Servus

Sorry


----------



## Manuyota

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Green, garden, Kermit...


----------



## Rocket1991

Servus said:


> After some weeks where I had no time for excursions, we made today a small excursion into the not yet too far back past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at a former airfield, where at that time the first Me 262 were stationed. to see is not much more. These buildings belong to a shooting range where the weapons have been adjusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards


Beautiful post! Great G-Shock placement! Right where adventures are.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Wow! Just wow. :-!



Servus said:


>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## fcasoli

Natural Gulfmaster


----------



## Servus

Not far from our home, one of the largest castles in Bavaria/Franconia which has its origins in the 11th century.
The Homburg.









In my opinion, it's a really nice chapel along the way.


































































































































































Again many pictures...........SORRY!

Kind Regards


----------



## Schneeflocke

Servus said:


> Not far from our home, one of the largest castles in Bavaria/Franconia which has its origins in the 11th century.
> The Homburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, it's a really nice chapel along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again many pictures...........SORRY!
> 
> Kind Regards


Wunderschöne Umgebung! :-!


----------



## Servus

Hello,
today we did a very nice hike over more than 15Km, we also went to the underworld of Franconia.
my son said it was a really great adventure hike.


----------



## Servus

Let's start with the Bing Cave, there was a guided tour here, because Junior should also learn something.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Servus




----------



## acadian

Amazing Servus - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Servus

Sorry, there's more.























































Now we were happy to have our own flashlights with us.












































































































We also had to climb a little, as it wasn't strenuous enough. 


















I'll be fine after dinner.

By the way, the place where we had dinner was the hometown of Levi Strauss, the founder of a well-known jeans brand which should also be known in the USA.

Well, that's about it. Have a good night.

Kind Regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Superb photos Servus. Outstanding as always - thanks for sharing. Will be working my way through later this evening. Well done


----------



## 2timefan




----------



## Steelerswit

My kitty for some reason loves to rub my G's. Every night she must rub and head butt them.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Lovely cat Steelerswit ❤


----------



## 2timefan




----------



## GraniteFraggle

Been a little while ....


----------



## nsx_23

At the beach


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> My kitty for some reason loves to rub my G's. Every night she must rub and head butt them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


It must be the catnip Casio blends into the resin to prevent it from rotting.


----------



## Steelerswit

We don't know why, but it is a ritual with her. Every night when I put one on she Must scent mark it. And when I say headbutt I mean it. Kitty torture test~


GaryK30 said:


> It must be the catnip Casio blends into the resin to prevent it from rotting.


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Fivesense

starscream said:


> I actually love taking pics like this! cool thread! here are some of mine:
> 
> View attachment 1126926


What G-Shock model is this?


----------



## GaryK30

Fivesense said:


> What G-Shock model is this?


Looks like a GX-56-1B. The GX-56 and GXW-56 models are referred to as the King.


----------



## monod

Searching for the Dinosaur footprint on the fossils in the river with my g shock. High temperature and strong sunlight sure add more fun.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Something for fcasoli Weekend 37°C scorching heat and merciless sun .. no problem charging the Riseman a couple of hours


----------



## GaryK30

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Something for fcasoli Weekend 37°C scorching heat and merciless sun .. no problem charging the Riseman a couple of hours


And only got the watch case temp to 60 °C (140 °F). Woo hoo!


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Something for fcasoli Weekend 37°C scorching heat and merciless sun .. no problem charging the Riseman a couple of hours


I prefer to protect my baby 🤱


----------



## Steelerswit

Honeysuckle in full bloom










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## bigswifty1

I was back in Tazzy again today (Tasmania, Australia) doing some more walking around Mt Wellington. I wasn't intending to have the opportunity to do this so I was severely underdressed. And possibly under-brained. Anyway, took a few shots from up on Mt Wellington. I would have done more but I had lost feeling in my hands by this point, and couldn't hold my phone any more. In fact I needed a little help unlocking the car to get back (unable to operate the key hehe). It was snowing on and off (between sunshine) and wind chill of about minus 8C.

Mike


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots bigswifty1Thanks for sharing


----------



## Servus

Today only for a ice cream in the local village.









































































Have a nice and peaceful Sunday.

Kind Regards


----------



## Servus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So nice Servus and what a great weather. Where is it?









A friend of mine has taken this shot this evening. (30th Floor) In front you can see Hong Kong's International Airport on Chek Lap Kok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Thank you,

Iphofen is that town.

Kind Regards


----------



## fcasoli

Gulfmaster is back


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Iphofen is that town.
> 
> Kind Regards


Got it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GraniteFraggle

*Edit - weird double post*


----------



## GraniteFraggle

So I took the Quaddie Marine Blue free diving this weekend - and I think this might what it was born for.

No underwater pictures (cold, rubbish vis) but a nice one on the beach.

The compass is definitely accurate - depth matched my dive computer exactly - and the barometer is very accurate - picking up on rapid changeswhich is really important when free diving as in my part of the world it can go from being like a mill pond to 6 foot swell in 20 minutes.

The altimeter - certainly at around sea level is a joke though 

Very very happy with it - sits well over a free diving suit and looks great in "normal" life as well.

I'm sure its a trick of the light - but the LCD seems to be graduated in green/blue from this shot. Can't say I've noticed normally - as the numerals are a lovely sea green.

View attachment 13193343


----------



## CC

^ Nice! Would love that Gulfie but I already have three.


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## acadian

Servus said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Iphofen is that town.
> 
> Kind Regards


I don't know why but I read that as "Ibuprofen" :-d


----------



## Servus

Laugh, there's good wine. You'll need the Ipu after.

Kind Regards


----------



## sticky

Was just blown away by the stuff you guys posted and my GulfMaster pic is pretty feeble but it has to brave the ravenous Yorkshire snails - just look what they've done to that poor innocent hosta.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shot @sticky; happy you like it and pls stay around here


----------



## CADirk

Taken a couple of weeks ago, at about 20 minutes biking from home.
Old bunker (1903-ish) designed to be bomb proof.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such fabulous shots Greg. So beautiful. Thanks for posting


----------



## CC

Evening stroll...


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

CC said:


> Evening stroll...
> 
> View attachment 13213365
> 
> 
> View attachment 13213373





greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13213683
> View attachment 13213685


Very nice CC & Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## CC




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great photo Tom.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Great photo Tom.


Thanks a lot Greg Here another one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottovonn

GW-5000 under the shade


----------



## kristo

Triple sensor Frogman...









Thunderstorm approaching from down the valley.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Otto & kristoRanger adventure theme 










... and a Thursday morning view of Shanghai after a rainy  departure


----------



## greg1491




----------



## BigDuke

Here's my new GG1000 Burton Limited. I love it. I bought a GWG1000 last year but just couldnt swing it with a 7" wrist to my liking. The GG1000 is the perfect size. I just wish it had atomic/solar and all the other functions of its big brother.


----------



## Jomarr

GPR


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13222067
> View attachment 13222073





BigDuke said:


> Here's my new GG1000 Burton Limited. I love it. I bought a GWG1000 last year but just couldnt swing it with a 7" wrist to my liking. The GG1000 is the perfect size. I just wish it had atomic/solar and all the other functions of its big brother.
> View attachment 13222103





Jomarr said:


> GPR


Great shots gentsThanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots Greg 

















... and HK' South Side









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speedsterescu

In the nature









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful Greg ❤









Nature theme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Servus

Thanks, Greg.

Really nice pictures.

Kind Regards


----------



## greg1491




----------



## greg1491

More backyard nature with a new arrival. DW5750. Thanks Rocat.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How beautiful GregHappy weekend to you and everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pop4

Chasing waterfalls with the Rangeman:


----------



## greg1491




----------



## acadian




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great and beautiful shots pop4, Greg and acadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Greg


----------



## snowandsteel

My humble contribution. G-9000-8v


----------



## CADirk

After a walk and crossing some water on a hand operated ferry, the rangeman was placed on top of a pole.


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## taamax

A few of mine.

GD400








GW9400








GPRB1000


----------



## tommy.arashikage




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great & beautiful shots gents. Thanks to all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Greg ❤








Japanese nature theme


----------



## vierasse

two humble attempts from the archive


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice vierasse. Where's the castle ?


----------



## vierasse

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice vierasse. Where's the castle ?


Thank you. That's "Festung Hohensalzburg" in Salzburg, Austria.


----------



## FarmeR57

Wore a GW500A as a work/play beater for several years before starting to collect. It moved on in a deal for another watch but always felt I should have kept it. I am sure no one here has felt seller's remorse...

I realize it isn't the most glamorous model these days, but recently found a GWM500A1 for half price, so I jumped on it. Never liked the chrome accents, so I removed the metal bezel and clasp and put them in my rock tumbler overnight. Nice smooth matte finish which left the bezel lettering intact. Little paint on the light button and done.

Beater status restored, it went to work the next day trailbuilding


----------



## greg1491




----------



## banderor




----------



## AndrwTNT

Work watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 








Older shot 
Ranger & the South China Sea


----------



## banderor

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older shot
> Ranger & the South China Sea


The clarity of the digits on the display is amazing! |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

banderor said:


> The clarity of the digits on the display is amazing! |>


Thanks a lot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Met a snorkeler the other day


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Steelerswit

Made a friend while watering. He just hopped over to check out the new G.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## greg1491

Dora keeping an eye on the garden.


----------



## Steelerswit

Went out after a thunderstorm, and my friend came by and brought a friend.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome ❤️shots Greg & Steelerswit


----------



## banderor

Rangeman in a bed of clover at the park.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> Rangeman in a bed of clover at the park.
> 
> View attachment 13315921


Beautiful, beautiful capture - very nice!


----------



## Hammermountain

Meanwhile at the beach:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent shots banderor, Greg & Hammermountain









My girlfriend having the GW 5000 for some time ❤


----------



## Rocket1991

Hammermountain said:


> Meanwhile at the beach:
> View attachment 13319825


Great capture!


----------



## Oceanz

taamax said:


> A few of mine.
> 
> GD400
> View attachment 13270277
> 
> 
> GW9400
> View attachment 13270281
> 
> 
> GPRB1000
> View attachment 13270285


These are really nice shots


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful Greg


----------



## bigswifty1

My backyard has a lot of nature in it right now. The Rangeman is ready for some tree lopping:


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## pihalbe

Today in The Nederlands.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pihalbe said:


> View attachment 13332815
> 
> Today in The Nederlands.


That's in the dunes ? Great shot. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's in the dunes ? Great shot. Enjoy


yep 😀

and this is in the ocean.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pihalbe said:


> yep
> 
> and this is in the ocean.
> View attachment 13335299


Awesome  I think the first shot of the GPR Ranger under water ever ( on our forum ) Great shot Are you on one of the West Frisian Islands ? I visited many many years ago Terschelling & Ameland & Texel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe

no, i‘m currently near Zeeland, approx. 1h from Rotterdam.
Great area for sunny holidays.


----------



## pihalbe

no, i‘m currently near Zeeland, approx. 1h from Rotterdam.
Great area for sunny holidays.


----------



## pihalbe

i started a #gshockart thread in the *Images* section 😀.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pls post photos here as well pihalbe and enjoy your holidays.

























.. and on my way back home last evening


----------



## pihalbe

Promised.


----------



## Hammermountain

That westcoast seabreeze









Moments before a wave came in and grabbed it, and I had to search for some 10 minutes before finally finding it. But at least I got a pic...


----------



## lukemeetze

Hammermountain said:


> That westcoast seabreeze
> 
> View attachment 13343141
> 
> 
> Moments before a wave came in and grabbed it, and I had to search for some 10 minutes before finally finding it. But at least I got a pic...
> View attachment 13343153


Dang bet that scared the crap out of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

lukemeetze said:


> Dang bet that scared the crap out of you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Full-on panic for a few minutes there...
Note to self: don't sacrifice the watch for a pic of the watch.


----------



## pihalbe

Small fishes reading the watch.


----------



## greg1491

Yard work nature theme.


----------



## eternatick

My GEIZ and wood charcoal

https://www.facebook.com/eterna.tic...17696236396.1073741830.100024445041399&type=3


----------



## donvegas

Santa Monica Mountains


----------



## greg1491

Solar energy reception nature theme.


----------



## AlexxvD

pihalbe said:


> no, i'm currently near Zeeland, approx. 1h from Rotterdam.
> Great area for sunny holidays.


I live there! Middelburg, capital of the province of zeeland. Pretty nice weather at the moment. A shame i am at work .


----------



## donvegas

Solar energy reception nature theme.


which model is that?


----------



## greg1491

donvegas said:


> Solar energy reception nature theme.
> 
> which model is that?


AWGM510.

There are several different variations.


----------



## donvegas

greg1491 said:


> AWGM510.
> 
> There are several different variations.


Thanks


----------



## greg1491

A few days of rain. Had to go check a local waterfall.


----------



## Rocket1991

Great pictures, greg1491 !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots Greg


----------



## banderor

Walk in the park today.


----------



## ulfur

Nice photographs


----------



## The Stalker

A few from me.


----------



## Hammermountain

The Stalker said:


> A few from me.
> View attachment 13368693
> 
> View attachment 13368705
> 
> View attachment 13368707


Great shots, man! The mudmaster one makes me want to go adventuring....


----------



## Rocket1991

The Stalker
Fantastic additions! love the full dirt suit pic!
Full G experience in visual form.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Stalker and thanks to all for the great photos


----------



## ulfur

mudmaster- torpedo


----------



## bigswifty1

Anyone else into geocaching? I spent some time looking for a cache in bushland near me (Sydney Australia) this morning. Fabulous day for it although I got well and truly lost several times. A GPS Rangeman would have been the *perfect* tool for this but that is quite a few pay packets away (if ever). But I digress, let's get down to the photos:

The track in:









Onward and upward. Well, most upward:









Definitely mostly upward:









Did I say upward?









Success!









On the way out:









The creek crossing:









Oopsie!


----------



## pihalbe

Maybe to dissapoint you a little bit, but...

a GPS Rangeman is of little use for geocaching because you can't enter coordinates directly neither in the watch nor in the g-shock connected app.


----------



## bigswifty1

Oh this is interesting. You can't somehow set a bunch of GPS waypoints for a hike? Uh really? Isn't that what it's for?



pihalbe said:


> Maybe to dissapoint you a little bit, but...
> 
> a GPS Rangeman is of little use for geocaching because you can't enter coordinates directly neither in the watch nor in the g-shock connected app.


- - - Updated - - -

Oh this is interesting. You can't somehow set a bunch of GPS waypoints for a hike? Uh really? Isn't that what it's for?



pihalbe said:


> Maybe to dissapoint you a little bit, but...
> 
> a GPS Rangeman is of little use for geocaching because you can't enter coordinates directly neither in the watch nor in the g-shock connected app.


----------



## Rocket1991

https://wsd.casio.com/us/en/wsd-f20/app/
WSD-F20 has navigation with way points. Already supplied 
http://www.viewranger.com/en-GB/features/viewranger-for-android-wear-20

plus you can install *any* geo cashing app from google play


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gentle reminder gents .. It's a nature photo thread plenty of GPR B1000 tech related threads on F17 .. Thank you









Taken today ..,These clouds are just stunning today ( Hong Kong South Side )


----------



## greg1491




----------



## batman1345

Guys fantastic photos!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots Greg


----------



## bigswifty1

Out and about again, yet another beautiful Winter day in Sydney. This time with the Desert Camo Ranger:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice bigswifty1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## McCarthy

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Finally!


----------



## McCarthy

In a fish tank. Does that count?


----------



## pihalbe

McCarthy said:


> In a fish tank. Does that count?


Of course


----------



## McCarthy

pihalbe said:


> Of course
> View attachment 13384929


I think you are due for a water change.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13387101


Such a beautiful shot Greg


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic shots Greg 









Hong Kong's iconic ' The Repulse Bay ' in the background


----------



## bigswifty1




----------



## McCarthy

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic shots Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong's iconic ' The Repulse Bay ' in the background


Nice, thank you!


----------



## Mulv

New addition in the wild!


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Robertoni

Sweet, I love this shot








[/QUOTE]


----------



## acadian

With nature


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Mulv, Hammermountain, Robertoni and acadian Thanks for sharing and have a great weekend


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## Dr.Who

Today's hike in local park...

It was really nice weather this evening


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots pihalbe & Dr.Who


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## DoktorScientist

Hiking Mt. Philo up in Vermont










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigswifty1

Another day, another bush walk. Looks like it's time for me to switch to the next waypoint since the arrow is pointing backwards. Also, just to stray off topic for a moment, let me say that if you put some care and attention into plotting your route, the Ranger is totally capable of taking you through some very difficult navigational challenges in the bush.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents


----------



## bigswifty1

Just about my favourite thread. Appreciate everyone taking the trouble, keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## greg1491




----------



## bigswifty1

Awesome Greg!


----------



## Dr.Who

Another day, another hike...


----------



## bigswifty1

More geocaching. The trusty Ranger took me right to the spot!


----------



## Steelerswit

The Mantis are getting bigger. Looks like a female getting ready for next year's Generation.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots Steelerswit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> The Mantis are getting bigger. Looks like a female getting ready for next year's Generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


That's a big stick insect lol, no but seriously awsome picture we don't get to see them that big over here very nice in deed

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Relakst

First hike with GWG-100.


----------



## banderor

Hiking along the magical waters of the Clackamas River today.


----------



## Dr.Who

Sunday morning hike.


----------



## Rocket1991

banderor said:


> Hiking along the magical waters of the Clackamas River today.
> 
> View attachment 13424729
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!


----------



## t minus

Sunday rock hunting.....


----------



## banderor

Hiking in the Oregon Coastal Range today.


----------



## Steelerswit

Yes, I have Mantis everywhere, this guy was not happy










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> Yes, I have Mantis everywhere, this guy was not happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


As cool as it is that watch scares me so no wonder he wasn't happy lol

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great shots @Relakst @banderor @Dr.Who @Rocket1991 @t minus @Steelerwit and @greg1491 
Thanks for sharing your great pics gents


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

from the wruw thread, keep forgetting about this one. thanks for the reminder gary! |>

NZ holiday


















couple happy snaps off the phone
sunrise over lake tekapo, before and after


















cardrona ski field before it was completely lost in a white out!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper nice @soulbridgemediaThanks for posting here


----------



## The Stalker

Maharishi Mudmaster in its natural environment.


----------



## bigswifty1

`Once again the Might Ranger shows the way:










This time leading me straight to Mr Echidna:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pretty rough sea, windy, grey & gloomy, rainy and not so hot - but still very pleasant temperatures


----------



## Rocket1991

GLX5600


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Rocket1991

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13438221
> View attachment 13438223


Great capture and equally great G!


----------



## Dr.Who

Friday hike - on a misty morning...


----------



## kenls

MT-G with some of my clients...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

0ne more


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Dr.Who

Saturday morning hike.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## banderor

Altimeter mode


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Rocket1991

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13446739
> View attachment 13446741
> View attachment 13446745


Beautiful!


----------



## greg1491

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks.


----------



## banderor

Perfect hike to summit at 810 feet (248 meters). Going up! b-)


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## bigswifty1

More geocaching in the Sydney bush with the help of the Mighty Ranger. No wildlife this time.










Not an easy cache to find:









But find it I did:

















Pretty wild area:


----------



## Rocket1991

pihalbe said:


> View attachment 13450081


All thumbs up! Literally all!


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## banderor

Another fun hike today. First one with GWF-1000-1, which arrived yesterday. |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eric.S

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic shots Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong's iconic ' The Repulse Bay ' in the background


Ah i miss that...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Eric.S said:


> Ah i miss that...


January this year


----------



## Fastcast

Nature + Pleasure


----------



## toscana33

The Stalker said:


> A few from me.
> View attachment 13368693


Terrific shot! I'm making this my desktop wallpaper. (With your permission, of course.)


----------



## toscana33

Been paging through this thread most of the day; it's inspiring! I bet I've given more "Likes" today than since I signed up at WUS.

Here's some nature in my neighborhood.


----------



## Mullmuzzler

GW-M5610BC in Tatra Mountains, Poland.


----------



## bigswifty1

Oh yeah, that's a photo! Great stuff!



Mullmuzzler said:


> GW-M5610BC in Tatra Mountains, Poland.
> View attachment 13472715


----------



## stbob

GWN1000B-1B


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @stbob @Mullmuzzler @toscana33 @Fastcast



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Urban jungle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aquatap

mine, snorkling in the deep blue water of the Pacific (Costa Rica) this summer....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

After the storm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491

Glad you came through the Typhoon safely Tom. HK and other areas were hit hard according to the news.

Here in WNC we got rain from Hurricane Florence but not nearly as much as the Eastern part of the state where the waters are still rising after as much as 3 ft of rain.

According to the news an estimated 10 trillion gallons of water fell on North Carolina in the form of rain in the span of about three days.

Stay safe.


----------



## acadian

Commuting time


----------



## Dr. Wong

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Urban jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Anyone looking at you and wonder what you're doing when you're taking that picture? ;-) I know it's not easy to take a wrist shot in HK, everywhere lots of people. You can't take a wrist shot without at least 20 to 30 sets of eyes looking at you.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more  Great weekend gents and thanks for the great support. So many awesome & beautiful photos. Well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Out for a hike


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## banderor

Mountain Frog :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigswifty1

Wow, fantastic, thanks for the shots!



banderor said:


> Mountain Frog :-!
> 
> View attachment 13501433
> 
> 
> View attachment 13501441
> 
> 
> View attachment 13501435
> 
> 
> View attachment 13501437
> 
> 
> View attachment 13501439
> 
> 
> View attachment 13501443


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

This will be my WRUW pic tonight.

Anyhow, I thought this was a fun picture.


----------



## Toothbras

5600 (bad pic)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steelerswit

Luna










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Sir-Guy

Steelerswit said:


> Luna


Aww. Cute. My cat inexplicably likes to lick the resin straps on my G-Shocks. I don't know why.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Great hiking weather today.































After this photo I grabbed my watch and started putting it back on as I hiked, but it slipped out of my hands and tumbled down some rocks. I was so grateful it was my G-Shock and not an automatic. Not a scratch on it either.


----------



## banderor

A cold front moved in from the Pacific Ocean this morning, and foreshadowed November rains. Goodbye September, see you next year!

View attachment 13521073


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice @banderor 









( older photo )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nokkaelaein

This morning:


----------



## Rocket1991

Nokkaelaein said:


> This morning:
> 
> View attachment 13525081
> 
> 
> Beautiful !


----------



## greg1491

Mum season.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots everyone 








Great " nature " weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shots everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great " nature " weekend gents
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


+1 on the strap Definite fall vibes with the background.

Good shot Deepsea.


----------



## tou

jovani said:


>


Hi

what does pressing the G button do? (the button under the "shock resist" words)


----------



## jovani

lighting


----------



## randb

Welcome newby I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Rocket1991

View attachment 13536495


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Went geode hunting in Hamilton, IL. Very muddy..... or clay to be precise ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great pics @Spirit of the Watch and @Rocket1991


----------



## himforce25

wearing my baby in college(is this count as nature?)
Hi guys, this is my first ever post in this thread, hope i can upload more in future









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## pihalbe

Wine & watch.


----------



## himforce25

is this Rangeman that same brand with Deepsea_dweller's ?


pihalbe said:


> Wine & watch.
> View attachment 13539035
> 
> View attachment 13539045


我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## banderor

Autumn mountains.


----------



## pihalbe

himforce25 said:


> is this Rangeman that same brand with Deepsea_dweller's ?
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


i think so.


----------



## himforce25

pihalbe said:


> i think so.


alright tq

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## acadian

Quick hike up Twin Peaks in SF from our house to watch part of the SF Fleet Week air show. Yesterday we walked to Marina Green to watch it


----------



## toscana33

acadian said:


> Quick hike up Twin Peaks in SF from our house to watch part of the SF Fleet Week air show. Yesterday we walked to Marina Green to watch it


My daughter's taken me up there. Truly spectacular views!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots @pihalbe @banderor @acadian and @himforce25 ( welcome aboard and yes same model; it's the black version - mine is the green version ) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## himforce25

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful shots @pihalbe @banderor @acadian and @himforce25 ( welcome aboard and yes same model; it's the black version - mine is the green version )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hi deepsea, did u always wear him for outdoor? and is him water resistance? i mean how many bar of water resistance he is 
P.S. i always call wrist watches as 「he/him」instead of it or 「she/her」

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

himforce25 said:


> hi deepsea, did u always wear him for outdoor? and is him water resistance? i mean how many bar of water resistance he is
> P.S. i always call wrist watches as 「he/him」instead of it or 「she/her」
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


200m water resistance if I remember correctly The new GPR Ranger is so far my ( personally of course ) G Shock of the Year 









The Toyota GPR blue edition


----------



## himforce25

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 200m water resistance if I remember correctly The new GPR Ranger is so far my ( personally of course ) G Shock of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toyota GPR blue edition


that so nice 
so just keep away the other watches at a corner xD

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## himforce25

singing in the rain 









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## himforce25

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


nice shot 
u always go to nature area? like beach ,mount or forest?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Dr. Wong

himforce25 said:


> singing in the rain


Sure, go dance around those flag poles. LOL ;-)


----------



## himforce25

Dr. Wong said:


> Sure, go dance around those flag poles. LOL ;-)


they might be cool xD

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great weekend everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor

Nice walk down by the river.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful and stunning shots @banderor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Went on a couple of hikes this weekend. I love this time of year.












View attachment 13557995


----------



## anabuki




----------



## banderor

Happy Harvest!

View attachment 13559975










View attachment 13563171


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots everyone 









Hong Kong's iconic 'The Repulse Bay' in the background

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491

Rainy weather G


----------



## Steelerswit

Those look like the hid box books. Is that how you stash your G's?


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Great movie. I enjoyed the clip, thanks.


Dr. Wong said:


> Sure, go dance around those flag poles. LOL ;-)


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relakst

Fall trail


----------



## Steelerswit

awesome clouds that didnt last long

















and to make it G related, sea and earth....and sky


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @Steelerswit & @Relakst










.. and a great Hong Kong shot 








[photo credit: bjoernpilot]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice @Steelerswit & @Relakst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and a great Hong Kong shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [photo credit: bjoernpilot]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice shot! Victoria Peak?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Went to check out some of the fall colors. Gorgeous weather.


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Nokkaelaein

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Went to check out some of the fall colors. Gorgeous weather.


I'm alwys amazed by shots of people who rock the King and somehow make it look just like a regular square does on my small wrist :-d


----------



## banderor

Another beautiful weekend in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Rocket1991

banderor said:


> Another beautiful weekend in my neck of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 13578439


!00% agree it is beautiful!


----------



## banderor

Thanks Rocket! |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice shot! Victoria Peak?


Thank you - Correct; second shot from the Peak ( not my photo though )

Edit: Awesome shots @everyone


----------



## banderor

Here's an outtake from today's hike. Looking down from a bridge.


----------



## Mr. Speed

Does Home Depot count? i was in the Garden section...
View attachment 13580275


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

More to come this coming weekend


----------



## snugged




----------



## greg1491

View attachment 13585985


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @snugged & Greg 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. South China Sea   tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome photos gents 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful, stunning shots @Mr.Jones82. This thread is absolutely awesome Thanks to all participants 








My girlfriends ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Yeah, this is my favorite thread. I love looking through everyone's pics.


----------



## Davemro

Spirit of the Watch said:


> This will be my WRUW pic tonight.
> 
> Anyhow, I thought this was a fun picture.
> 
> View attachment 13509519
> 
> View attachment 13509527
> 
> View attachment 13509521
> 
> View attachment 13509529
> 
> View attachment 13509525
> 
> View attachment 13509531


Love these. The Principal of the Mountains.


----------



## banderor

Enjoying the change of seasons.


----------



## risvim

Relakst said:


> Fall trail


Nice shot


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## lukemeetze

banderor said:


> Enjoying the change of seasons.
> 
> View attachment 13601429
> 
> 
> View attachment 13601431
> 
> 
> View attachment 13601433
> 
> 
> View attachment 13601435


I like the Bronco and of course the gw5000!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

lukemeetze said:


> I like the Bronco and of course the gw5000! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the GW-5000 is the Ford Bronco of watches? :think: Or is it more a Toyota Land Cruiser?? :-s


----------



## Rocket1991

banderor said:


> Maybe the GW-5000 is the Ford Bronco of watches? :think: Or is it more a Toyota Land Cruiser?? :-s


Cruiser. Bronco will be Timex Quartz


----------



## lukemeetze

banderor said:


> Maybe the GW-5000 is the Ford Bronco of watches? :think: Or is it more a Toyota Land Cruiser?? :-s


Yeah I would say the land cruiser as much as I love the bronco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more GPR Toyota collab 









Great shots @banderor @Spirit of the Watch and @Rocket1991


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

many Greetings


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome having you back @Servus. Grüße nach Deutschland and Franconia Great autumn shots  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> View attachment 13606047
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606049
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606053
> 
> 
> many Greetings


Beautiful cobblestone clouds I love it.


----------



## lordtek

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Sandy Summer


Pretty nice shots, nicely done.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Wong

Hong Kong / Kowloon 24 hours timelapse. I know for Mr. Deepsea_dweller, this is everyday life... but still very cool.






Actually a bit dated too, they moved the Bruce Lee statue to the Garden of Stars. It's no longer near the water.


----------



## Dr. Wong

I posted these few months back in this thread. 1st was taken near the HK airport showing the construction of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau bridge. 2nd one's taken on the other side of the water looking toward the airport (hidden by fog), showing numerous barges containing the construction materials for the project.















The project is now completed and has become the world's longest sea crossing bridge.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome posts & clips @Dr.Wong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammermountain

First really nice day in a while.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Mr.Jones82

I was determined to catch a sunrise yesterday and it paid off.


----------



## Servus

Very beautiful pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Servus

shady side


----------



## fcasoli

Wood and steel


----------



## Dr. Wong

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I was determined to catch a sunrise yesterday and it paid off.
> View attachment 13612635


Wow! Very nice scenic. Is this near the north-south border?


----------



## banderor

Back in the mountains today, getting water for drinking and cooking. Got 36 gallons, which should last a couple weeks. Also went on a nice hike :-!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dr. Wong said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was determined to catch a sunrise yesterday and it paid off.
> View attachment 13612635
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Very nice scenic. Is this near the north-south border?
Click to expand...

No, this is pretty far south actually. I would love to go hike near the border, but it is a bit far for me on weekends.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2

Snapped the chain on my road bike over the summer so I had plenty of time to snap a photo as I waited for rescue.


----------



## Mike2

Double posted and can't delete it  Sorry, I have been away for so long I am basically new here. I'm even having issues getting my photo to show up but great thread!


----------



## banderor

Stop in the park between afternoon meetings today.


----------



## pecha

sunny Fall 









Taplaltakl.


----------



## lukemeetze

In the woods behind my house with my son.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Showers last week perked up the rain forest. Perfect weather for a hike today.


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## MDT IT

Yes , in the nature..


----------



## Servus

A tiny little bit Indian summer in Frankonia.........

































































































Sorry ... there are many pictures again.
But in this weather I had to get out with the family ....


----------



## Servus




----------



## greg1491




----------



## banderor

Frosty this morning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic shots, fantastic sceneries gents. The colourful autumn & the gloomy November themes are awesome. Many thanks @ banderor, @greg1491, @Servus, @pihalbe 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor

The hike around the lake today was like an oil painting.


----------



## Rocket1991

banderor said:


> The hike around the lake today was like an oil painting.
> 
> View attachment 13638671
> 
> 
> View attachment 13638675


Beautiful and tranquil!


----------



## acadian

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful and tranquil!


+1 wow!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Next week ( hopefully ) a few shots during the 2018 HK Golf Open 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT

Autumn is here..


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Manstrom

Giving the Big Girl an autumn cleaning.


----------



## Steelerswit

Early snow, in, Jersey, then we got ice, now turning to rain.... Mudman kinda weather










Edit: just on the news, my town officially 4.5 inches / 11.5cm.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> Early snow, in, Jersey, then we got ice, now turning to rain.... Mudman kinda weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just on the news, my town officially 4.5 inches / 11.5cm.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


So jealous for the snow would love it keep the weather that follows lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

banderor said:


> The hike around the lake today was like an oil painting.
> 
> View attachment 13638671
> 
> 
> View attachment 13638675


I love that lake shot!


----------



## acadian

Current air quality in SF


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor

Just stepped out on the back porch and took a quick moon shot.


----------



## banderor

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I love that lake shot!


Here's what that lake shot looked like straight out of camera, before post processing in Photoshop.


----------



## banderor

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13646015
> View attachment 13646017


Greg, every time you post pics of DW-5750E-1, it makes me _really_ want to buy one of these! ;-)


----------



## Servus

greg1491 
super beautiful pictures ...... of absolute quality.


----------



## Servus

Can not keep up ...

























but here are some pictures.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends GW-6900


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## greg1491

banderor said:


> Greg, every time you post pics of DW-5750E-1, it makes me _really_ want to buy one of these! ;-)





Servus said:


> greg1491
> super beautiful pictures ...... of absolute quality.


Thanks.

I think everyone's photos are great. I enjoy this thread, seeing nature scenes with G's from others. Very inspiring. Big thanks to Tom for keeping it going and all the great pics from HK. Ive never been to HK but feel familiar with the area thanks to his photos.

@banderor: Get the 5750. You wont regret it.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## chimin

haha them's the breaks in f17. plenty of awesome new 57**s looking for a home. can you hear those Sirens in the distance? that's one of them singing your name.


banderor said:


> Greg, every time you post pics of DW-5750E-1, it makes me _really_ want to buy one of these! ;-)


----------



## chimin

...but your hand, right?!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> My girlfriends GW-6900


----------



## Servus

Colors games ...









































































































































































I hope the pictures are not boring too much.

Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Servus

...

Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## banderor

chimin said:


> haha them's the breaks in f17. plenty of awesome new 57**s looking for a home. can you hear those Sirens in the distance? that's one of them singing your name.


There are a couple things holding me back. The first is that I only had two G-Shocks for many years, but I've bought 8 so far in 2018 so up to 10 now. The second thing is all the ones I'm attracted to recently are Basics that sell for around $99 MSRP. The trouble with that is, if I buy 4 or 5 of those on my wish list, suddenly I've spent $400-$500. :think:


----------



## banderor




----------



## risvim

Servus said:


> Can not keep up ...
> 
> View attachment 13647087
> 
> 
> View attachment 13647089
> 
> 
> View attachment 13647091
> 
> 
> but here are some pictures.


Nice shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @greg Very kind. Really happy for your super support since the start of this thread  Also many thanks 4 the fantastic photos to @Servus @banderor @Fookus @Jasper110 @acadian @steelerswit @Snaggletooth and to all other supporters of this nature thread 









.. always wanted to post but forgot. This was a few weeks ago. Suddenly they popped up.


----------



## jlczl

Mudmaster Maharishi









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Hammermountain

First snow!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## banderor

The colors in the mountains were beautiful today. Golden yellows with muted browns and moss green.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491

Foggy, damp, Fall morning.


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## Nokkaelaein

First snow is finally here.


----------



## Rocket1991

Thumbs up! Nokkaelaein 
Very beautiful post!


----------



## Sassi

Nokkaelaein said:


> View attachment 13673573
> 
> 
> First snow is finally here.
> 
> View attachment 13673563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673567
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673569
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673571
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673565
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673489


Beautiful! Is the first photo with the horse from Kuralan Kylämäki by any chance? :-!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Rocket1991 said:


> Thumbs up! Nokkaelaein
> Very beautiful post!





Sassi said:


> Beautiful! Is the first photo with the horse from Kuralan Kylämäki by any chance? :-!


Thank you 

And indeed it is! Good catch; I figured there was a small but realistic chance someone might recognize it :-!


----------



## greg1491

Daylight hours are too short already. I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A few more shots from last weeks Hong Kong  Open 


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

@Deepsea_dweller 
Nice pictures .... the 3 especially.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Servus said:


> @Deepsea_dweller
> Nice pictures .... the 3 especially.


Thanks a lot @Servus Happy you like it. It's just a wonderful time of the year in Hongkong  - everything simply perfect  Like 2 years ago when I got my Navy Froggy right in time, I received my GPR 35th Anniversary 2 days before the first tee- off of the HK Open 









[ 2016 HK Open 1st Round ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammermountain

Almost getting some holiday vibes already!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Wow, cool shot! 
Also, I am continually amazed by this Rangeman's legibility. I am not really in the market for one, but I certainly admire it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nokkaelaein said:


> View attachment 13673573
> 
> 
> First snow is finally here.
> 
> View attachment 13673563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673567
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673569
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673571
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673565
> 
> 
> View attachment 13673489


Impressive! I really enjoyed these!
I have said it before - this is my favorite thread to peruse. Always interesting!


----------



## AlexxvD

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, cool shot!
> Also, I am continually amazed by this Rangeman's legibility. I am not really in the market for one, but I certainly admire it.


Really surprised by the legibility myself. Did worry a little bit about it, but it is really nice.


----------



## Dr. Wong

It's a shame that while visiting one of the most beautiful cities in North America, the weather wasn't good most of the week and I was too busy with meetings. But at least got a couple of nice shots yesterday, and I am satisfied.  Do you know my idol Master Yen (profile pic) actually grew up in Boston?

















































At night.


----------



## Dr. Wong

Master Donnie Yen when he's young.


----------



## Ottovonn

Dr. Wong said:


> Master Donnie Yen when he's young.
> View attachment 13682973


I loved the Ip Man movies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## Hammermountain

Back west for a day or two. Grey and harsh, but the beach is always the beach! 
View attachment DSC_0052.JPG

View attachment DSC_0054.JPG

View attachment DSC_0072.JPG


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## greg1491

Warm, Fall day.


----------



## BADY

Last year at an airsoft game with my DW-6100 before the bezel started to crumble.


----------



## banderor

Sunny December Sunday and a great day for a hike.


----------



## BADY

BADY said:


> Last year at an airsoft game with my DW-6100 before the bezel started to crumble...


Sorry wrong invironment.
Please delet the post.
This is the right one.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents  Big chill on it's way .. temperatures will be dropping as low as 13°C next week 










Hong Kong  South Side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aussiehoudini

In nature if nature = using a belt sander


----------



## Hammermountain

banderor said:


> Sunny December Sunday and a great day for a hike.
> 
> View attachment 13688527


Great shot, man! That lcd looks oh-so excellent!


----------



## banderor

Hammermountain said:


> Great shot, man! That lcd looks oh-so excellent!


Thank you! It's pretty rare in Western Oregon to get a sunny weekend day in December, so took advantage and got out on the trials.


----------



## bigswifty1

Not too much watch content I'm afraid but maybe some folks might like to see where I've been walking the last few days:









































































The way home looks pretty tough going in this one:


----------



## Servus

@bigswifty1

Thank you!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome photos again gents Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. one more 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## acadian

Few shots from the past few days


----------



## Sassi

acadian said:


> Few shots from the past few days


Wow, just wow!


----------



## Dr. Wong

acadian said:


>


Nice, you can see the whole city! :-!


----------



## Rocket1991

Sassi said:


> Wow, just wow!


+1


----------



## Hammermountain

acadian said:


> Few shots from the past few days


This so makes me want to hop a plane and go out west. Thanks for sharing, man!


----------



## greg1491

Winter nature theme and its not Winter yet.


----------



## Servus

After it was very stormy and rainy on the weekend, but the weather today cleared up a bit, I decided to go for a walk.
If you like, I'll take you a piece of the way with me...........

















































Lots and lots of old oaks along the way... I like them!
















Cloudy games............................................................























Back again to the topic ...








Sorry again. Again clouds (impressions I enjoyed .......)









































I have finished


----------



## AlexxvD

greg1491 said:


> Winter nature theme and its not Winter yet.
> 
> View attachment 13708661
> View attachment 13708665
> View attachment 13708667
> View attachment 13708669
> View attachment 13708671


I don't know where you live, but i really would love to see snow like that in winter. Preferably around the holidays. 
Here in holland it is still +10/12 degrees celcius and ...... rain all day.....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

In the mountains of Western North Carolina.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> In the mountains of Western North Carolina.


Wonderful photos Greg, @Servus, @acadian and all other members  Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

I hope you'll forgive me?
But I had the Garmin Rangeman on my arm today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome awesome @Servus


----------



## Servus

Kind regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Servus pls be careful or is it a disused stretch of the railway !? Super cool shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Hello, the railroad's out of order.

Thank you.


----------



## greg1491

Still the snow theme.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> Few shots from the past few days


Nice shots!


----------



## acadian

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice shots!


Thank you!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shot @greg1491 








Happy weekend everyone


----------



## himforce25

Long time didnt upload any post  but having vacation with my "son" at Singapore









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI 8 Lite 發送


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents









HK Fire Hydrant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian




----------



## Drunken_Munki

acadian said:


>


Lovely sunset there mate

just me


----------



## acadian

Drunken_Munki said:


> Lovely sunset there mate
> 
> just me


Thanks! but it's 7am...

so it's a sunrise :-!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

acadian said:


> Thanks! but it's 7am...
> 
> so it's a sunrise :-!


So it is hehe sorry mate saw the lovely sky and sunset popped in my head sunrise

just me


----------



## Drunken_Munki

acadian said:


> Thanks! but it's 7am...
> 
> so it's a sunrise :-!


Plus in my own defence it's late afternoon in the UK 16:30

just me


----------



## acadian

Drunken_Munki said:


> Plus in my own defence it's late afternoon in the UK 16:30
> 
> just me


ha ha I figured.

have a great evening!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Cheers buddy have a great day, plus the night is still young my friend

just me


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @acadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Few Hong Kong nature shots. Especially for @Servus Speedy recovery and take good care 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Thank you.
This is my favorite thread on F17.


----------



## Servus

Some pictures from the hospital.
The pictures are still from September, where I was here 10 days.
























































A very important place... the cafeteria. 

















Now it is season conditionally already a little more trister.

Kind regards


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Servus said:


> Some pictures from the hospital.
> The pictures are still from September, where I was here 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 13733769
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733771
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733773
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733775
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733777
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733781
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733785
> 
> A very important place... the cafeteria.
> 
> View attachment 13733787
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733789
> 
> 
> Now it is season conditionally already a little more trister.
> 
> Kind regards


Some beautiful pictures the servus 

just me


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

December can be so gloomy in Europe :-( Pls hang in there @Servus  All the best & take good care; really fine sunny shots - where's it?


----------



## Servus

@Deepsea_dweller 

It's in Würzburg.

Kind regards


----------



## greg1491

Snow has finally melted thanks to some rainy weather. Now it's a soggy mess.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @Servus That's where Dirk Nowitzki was born  Great shot @greg1491










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Metal on the snow


----------



## OkiFrog

fcasoli said:


> Metal on the snow


I checked these out today and was surprised by the heft, solid pieces for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim

Hammermountain said:


> View attachment 13721033
> 
> View attachment 13721037
> 
> View attachment 13721047


Great shot


----------



## Servus

Kind regards


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Servus

At the morning walk......I am not allowed to do sports at the moment ;-)


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Hammermountain

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 13739595
> View attachment 13739597


Most excellent, man! Such awesome shots.


----------



## greg1491

Hammermountain said:


> Most excellent, man! Such awesome shots.


Thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Servus and @greg1491 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Just so....

































on a walk.

Kind regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots @Servus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491

Short hike with the 5900 despite the dreary weather.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @greg1491  Wishing you and all f17 nature companions a happy new year and all the best for 2019

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491

Happy New Year.


----------



## Hammermountain

In my local park, which is so, so icy but rather beautiful.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Servus

A little walk in the snow.

Kind regards


----------



## greg1491

Rainy weather. So the theme is indoors, leather strap analog for today.


----------



## anabuki

Roaring Alfa will be a little bit quieter... 
Inside, inside ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yeah lately not good weather in HK either - but this weekend  In the meantime nature theme 









Great shots everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bncrpt




----------



## tommy.arashikage

Family nature hike at the Forest Preserve today on this sunny, cold winter day. Saw a few beaver dams and some trees on which the beavers have been working.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## TheNightsWatch




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice @bncrpt @Servus @greg1491 @TheNightsWatch @tommy.arashikage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Today only in the near on the local mountain......









































I quickly tapped the radio towers to have a chat with my friend acadian about G-Shocks. ;-)
Unfortunately no golden sunset.......or sunrise 

















Finally a Latte Macchiato with Black Forest Cherry Cake.....









Kind regards


----------



## pigman

Servus said:


> View attachment 13767493
> 
> 
> View attachment 13767511


The strap and background look great


----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13770845
> 
> Roaring Alfa will be a little bit quieter...
> Inside, inside ;-)


As old Indian proverb say... "Finis coronat opus" ;-)

































Now she's fast like Ferrari and quiet like Rolls.
( inside, inside ;-) )


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Servus

2 who just enjoy the fresh air a little bit.

























































































































































Too many pictures?
Just give me the red card.
Now I will work a little more.

Kind regards


----------



## OkiFrog

Servus said:


> 2 who just enjoy the fresh air a little bit.
> 
> View attachment 13791969
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791971
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791973
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791975
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791977
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791981
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791983
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791985
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791987
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791991
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791993
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791995
> 
> 
> View attachment 13791997
> 
> 
> View attachment 13792001
> 
> 
> View attachment 13792003
> 
> 
> View attachment 13792007
> 
> 
> View attachment 13792015
> 
> 
> View attachment 13792027
> 
> 
> View attachment 13792031
> 
> 
> Too many pictures?
> Just give me the red card.
> Now I will work a little more.
> 
> Kind regards


Servus those are some great pictures. What camera are you using?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

@OkiFrog

On the way, actually just my I phone 8.

Kind regards


----------



## OkiFrog

Servus said:


> @OkiFrog
> 
> On the way, actually just my I phone 8.
> 
> Kind regards


Thanks Servus, great pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wintermärchen
Fantastic shots @Servus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigswifty1

I was working in Canberra this weekend and got the chance to take the Rangebeast for a walk and do some geocaching.

Rangebeast shows the way










Plenty of great views










Telstra tower










Sort of a trig plate thing at the summit










Hmmmm Rangebeast compass needs calibrating :-0 The line in front of the watch claims to be Magnetic North. Dammit!










This is the spot!










Did I mention the views?










And a geocache as well


----------



## Servus

There's no such thing as bad weather... especially when you're on a G-shock.

















































Barbed wire - created by humans

















but nature was the model.


----------



## Servus

Even if it is so grey....if you look closely you will find the most beautiful colours in nature even in dreary weather.

















































































































































































Too many pictures.
Sorry if I bored you.

Kind regards


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice set of photos @Servus, not too many but enough to show off the watch in plenty of detail


----------



## Servus

I want to thank you!

Kind regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such awesome shots @Servus and thanks for sharing @bigswifty1  Really coool Ranger shots










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

I like the DC models.

I don't have one. :-(

Kind regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yes @Servus. Love the DC Mudmaster and also the DC Rangeman. So glad they did the positive display, Ranger; inch perfect imho. Both models are really cool! Also the main reason why I did not buy the Mudman ( with a negative display )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

You don't see the Range beast very often around here.
My opinion.


----------



## Servus

I can only contribute pictures of the little brother to this thread.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more @Servus; still have one or two later









Wonderful photos @Servus. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991

GLX5600
Double post.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Servus

The mountain calls.....

























































































































































































Kind regards


----------



## Dxnnis

I have to say that you Servus and Deepsea-dweller never disappoint on the photography. The talent from most of the f17 forum never ceases to amaze me. Keep it up guys it really makes it a pleasure to browse the posts.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @greg1491 @Servus @sunmoonstar.13 @Rocket1991 and thanks @Dxnnis  Gotta say so many great nature shots here; big thanks to all "nature" enthusiasts Very happy how this thread has evolved over the years. Truly amazing, truly bonding 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Wife and son were skiing......









and I spent 2 hours snowkiting, then I ran out of breath. 









It was a beautiful day yesterday. Not only to make G-shock pictures. ;-)

Kind regards


----------



## greg1491




----------



## watch-ing

sweet pics in this thread


----------



## craniotes

In the Galapagos at the equator:



At 10,435ft' in Vail, CO:




Regards,
Adam


----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos @craniotes
Love this thread, such great images from everyone.


----------



## craniotes

Dxnnis said:


> Great photos @craniotes
> Love this thread, such great images from everyone.


Agreed. It's a blast seeing folks actually using their G's out and about. |>

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Awesome Adam aka @craniotesSuper cool; also fabulous shots @Servus @greg1491 and @watch-ing








.. as there won't be snow in Hong Kong anytime soon, here a nice shot from a customer in Germany









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlexxvD

Picture from yesterday. In a few hours, 10cm's of snow came down.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @AlexxvD @Greg1491 @Rocket1991 and so glad having @Pachoe back. Fabulous shots too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

Urban hike in SF yesterday

We walked around 13 miles around the city including Twin Peaks and Golden Gate Park


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## Pachoe

This is an amazing planet; Some parts freezing and others heating away; some pics of the DW5030 today


























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend sporting the GW-6900


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

My sons Mudman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Let my DW-5600 wander today...


----------



## snugged

my climbing partner the other day...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

snugged said:


> my climbing partner the other day...
> 
> View attachment 13844567





sunmoonstar.13 said:


> View attachment 13845059





kenls said:


> Let my DW-5600 wander today...
> 
> View attachment 13843115
> 
> 
> View attachment 13843119
> 
> 
> View attachment 13843123


Very very cool gents  @kenis lovely snowdrops Thanks for sharing Great winter themes @Sassi @Mr.TD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mmpaste

While not a wilderness pic; certainly a proper venue for some boys night out fun Tuesday eve. One player's DW5600 901 and my GW5000. I haven't seen an original in real life since well, the 80's! Boy, those old lights were anemic.


----------



## pihalbe

It's beach-o-clock


----------



## kenls

Some of the sights encountered on my daily "commute". Brilliant day for walking the dogs.

With the Rangeman today.

































...Almost forgot,Bertie says "Hello"


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme








Wonderful photos @kenis @Rocket1991 @greg1491

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pr


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tree o'clock
(Yeah, I just typed that)






Finally got out for a hike in the thaw. I have missed it.


----------



## Servus

A short stroll around the village.............


----------



## Dxnnis

Some great pictures on here again today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Servus








Glorious & balmy day in Hong Kong


----------



## pihalbe

Rangeman at night in palmtree


----------



## greg1491




----------



## bncrpt




----------



## bncrpt

View attachment 13859809

View attachment 13859811

View attachment 13859813
View attachment 13859815


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

You're truly enjoying @bncrpt Have a great time Super shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammermountain

+1 
Sick shots, @bncrpt !!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pihalbe




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

What should I write?
Me again. 
















































So you can see it's from today. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991

Servus
Thumbs up! both of them.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots @Servus @greg1491









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful sunshine beautiful scenery beautiful girlfriend awesome Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991

Ice storm.


----------



## kenls

I count myself very lucky to have a great job. This is just some of the sights I see on my daily dog-walking duties..









Some of the local wildlife...

















and the wrist shot with some of my camera shy pals...


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super awesome shots @Rocket1991 @kenls @greg1491









Sightseeing HK countryside at the South China Sea with a overseas customer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Another fine day of hiking. 
Great day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am jealous. You are always by the coast. Nice pic. Have a good day!


----------



## Servus

A beautiful photo model is the Rangeman II yes.
I have to admit that honestly.

Kind regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am jealous. You are always by the coast. Nice pic. Have a good day!





Servus said:


> A beautiful photo model is the Rangeman II yes.
> I have to admit that honestly.
> 
> Kind regards


Thank you gents. Enjoy your weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Two beauties 








GWN-Q1000nv-2 
GWN-Q1000k-7 [ 1,500pics ] Love The Sea And The Earth


----------



## greg1491

Rainy nature theme.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shot @greg1491









Shutter Island

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Reminiscent of spaceship Enterprise .....
On the way to the infinite wide ....... with nothing but the Rangeman. 

The one who's in a good mood today and had breakfast with a clown. ;-)

Kind regards


----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## Servus

Inspired by Ken,
with his recording of animals, I would like to give it a try.








spotted woodpecker








Starling. (Corrected thanks to Ken)
















Eurasian Siskin

I think I need to practice a little more on bird photography,
The pictures are all from trees behind the house directly.









Kind regards


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> Inspired by Ken,
> 
> View attachment 13889795
> 
> In German, it's a Drossel. I don't know the English word, sorry.
> 
> Kind regards


Its a starling Servus.


----------



## kenls

My first double post :-(


----------



## Dxnnis

Servus said:


> Inspired by Ken,
> with his recording of animals, I would like to give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 13889793
> 
> spotted woodpecker
> 
> View attachment 13889795
> 
> Starling. (Corrected thanks to Ken)
> 
> View attachment 13889799
> 
> 
> View attachment 13889801
> 
> Eurasian Siskin
> 
> I think I need to practice a little more on bird photography,
> The pictures are all from trees behind the house directly.
> 
> View attachment 13889809
> 
> 
> Kind regards


Very well done @servus


----------



## Servus

A few more pictures in the evening sun......


----------



## kenls

One from today


----------



## greg1491




----------



## kenls

Some shots from a wonderful Spring-like day.

Wren








Robin








Horse & moon 
View attachment 13893525


Crocuses








Tree and blue sky


----------



## Servus

Okay... I admit defeat.
In the future I will only look at pictures here.
;-)

Kind regards


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice photos Ken, it has been surprisingly warm today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic photos @Servus @greg1491 @kenls 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Dxnnis

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fantastic photos @Servus @greg1491 @kenls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not too shabby yourself @Deepsea_dweller


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@Dxnnis
;-)


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Sgt_gatr

I'm loving these photos!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Largest Shipping Company A.P. Møller - Mærsk en route Hong Kong Container Terminal


----------



## greg1491

Step counting G in the nature theme.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## banderor




----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos @banderor, and awesome watch too. Love the 9400


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Another one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


ahh SF...nice!


----------



## Servus

After I had the unpleasant task of going to a comrade's funeral at noon today. 
On my way home, I dilly-dallied a little.....









































































































































Wonderful weather.
But still a sad day.

I forgot the ants... forest ants.


----------



## Dxnnis

So sorry to hear @Servus


----------



## 0311B50

Not sure my back yard really qualifies as nature but here are my pics anyway.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0311B50

Ranger only made it to the back yard. Mudmaster made it all the way to the city park to be photographed among deer tracks in the snow.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## kenls

Spring has arrived...









View attachment 13913305


----------



## Servus

Last picture .... right sheep (the black one), I think that's me.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Spring has arrived...
> 
> View attachment 13913315
> 
> 
> View attachment 13913305
> 
> 
> View attachment 13913309
> 
> 
> View attachment 13913311


Let's hope so Ken


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

20+ inches of snow since Wednesday and I'm in Arizona


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## greg1491

Finally a couple days without rain.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Where's Wally?


----------



## bigswifty1

I usually forget to take photos on my hikes but I remembered to grab a couple today. The shots of the Rangebeast are not very clear, I have a lot to learn about iPhone Photography in rainforests


----------



## acadian

Evening commute


----------



## greg1491

Signs of Spring


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Naturally Rangeman


----------



## Servus

A walk.

















































































I hope I was able to take you a little way.

Kind regards


----------



## Dxnnis

Such wonderful scenery @Servus


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice @Pachoe @Servus @fcasoli @acadian @sunmoonstar.13 @greg1491


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

Short hike this morning


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## tiha

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Where's Wally?


G-Shocks are well known as masters of disguise


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Penfold36




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

For our Germans on F17


----------



## greg1491

Nature theme with an automatic.


----------



## Fookus

final froggy in the storm


----------



## Fookus

View attachment 13963881


final froggy in the storm


----------



## greg1491




----------



## banderor

Signs of Spring in the park today.


----------



## MDT IT

The incomparable Italian spring..


----------



## FROG

Are you rocking a G-Wagen as well as a G-Shock? lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Originally...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

One for Servus. Sorry, she wouldn't put the hat on.









From my Pixel2 XL plus using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491

Starting to see some signs of Spring...


----------



## Dxnnis

Lovely photos Greg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @kenls @greg1491









.. and about to take off 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cherry blossoms are starting to bloom!


----------



## fcasoli

Spring... or Rangermaster.... is magic....?


----------



## Kotik

Q1000 Gulfmaster in action.

La Palma on Canary Islands, Roque de los Muchachos.








That is the Tenerife Teide in the background in the center, on another island.








Gran Canaria Island, Roque Nublo - La Culata - La Cumbre, a day hike down into the valley and up the other side.
































































This was the day's route "as the crow flies", looking forward. Altitude change was roughly 1700 m -> 1200 m -> 1700 m. The Gulfmaster altimeter was handy especially when climbing, to determine how much more is left to ascend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great & fantastic shots @Kotik and a lovely Gulfie you got. Thanks for sharing and enjoy 









Hong Kong Fire Services Department 150th Anniversary Rangeman GW-9400fsd-4 on a Fire hydrant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

When nature comes to you...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor

Geese migrating north to Canada, trees flowering.

















View attachment 13994019


----------



## tockandroll

Some of these pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Servus

Sorry for double contribution.


----------



## Servus

Once again some Franconian culture.....
Jagdhof Friedrichsberg.









View attachment 13995349


















































From Easter on you can drink here again the summer over a tasty freshly tapped beer.
















Let's see who can be reached today? ;-)
View attachment 13995429


































View attachment 13995439










View attachment 13995443


























I enjoyed the little trip in beautiful spring weather, did you?


----------



## acadian




----------



## jamsie

Does the beach count???


----------



## Dxnnis

Fantastic photos everyone, especially like yours @servus looks so tranquil


----------



## jamsie

Went for a hike....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots @jamsie @acadian @Servus @banderor Super awesome. Thanks for sharing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. and back from work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

Still... or Franconia again.

































































































































Soon you will all be Frankenland experts. ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis

Fantastic @Servus and all the rest of f17 who make this thread such a visual treat


----------



## Servus

Thank you for your kind words.









To your health


----------



## acadian




----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Fishing today.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Found a new trail just outside the city. I thought I knew all the local trails, so it felt good to find another.






















































View attachment 14003431




















This is just a bonus picture of my friend trying on my King at dinner after my long hike. It engulfed her whole wrist and gave me a pretty good laugh.


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Monemvasia Castle!! Greece!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Awesome set of photos from @Mr.Jones82 today and @Ryanjeepguy


----------



## WES51

Wildflower season in California:


----------



## bigswifty1

Is that up around Big Sur or Rocky Point somewhere?



WES51 said:


> Wildflower season in California:
> <IMG SNIPPED>


----------



## Sugman




----------



## WES51

bigswifty1 said:


> Is that up around Big Sur or Rocky Point somewhere?


Near Point Vicente Lighthouse, Palos Verdes, CA


----------



## acadian

San Francisco you so pretty


----------



## acadian

Yesterday I started the day off with a bike ride and went to the top of twin peaks in San Francisco to catch an epic sunrise.










Then my wife and I set out for a little urban adventure across the city. It was beautiful and played tourists 

Alcatraz 









Healthy lunch at one of our fav spots. 


















Golden Gate Bridge from a distance 



































































































A good day


----------



## Rammus

Servus said:


> Still... or Franconia again.
> 
> View attachment 13998569
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998571
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998573
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998575
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998577
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998579
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998585
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998587
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998591
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998597
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998603
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998607
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998613
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998617
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998619
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998625
> 
> 
> Soon you will all be Frankenland experts. ;-)


L'Alsace ?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> San Francisco you so pretty


Nice timing with the seagull. Great shot!


----------



## Servus

@Rammus

Germany-Bavaria-Franconia

Kind regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent shots everyone 








Grey in Hong Kong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Another evening hike. Cherry blossoms are almost here.


----------



## Dxnnis

Magnificent scenery there @Mr.Jones82


----------



## Rocket1991

Dxnnis said:


> Magnificent scenery there @Mr.Jones82


+1


----------



## Rocket1991

Dxnnis said:


> Magnificent scenery there @Mr.Jones82


+1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome @Mr.Jones82










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0311B50

Hit my GWG-1000 Mudmaster with some light then put it on a park bench near the lake. Picture taken from about 20 feet. I could see it much further away with naked eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

2 days later on another light hike and the cherry blossoms are in full bloom. I cannot wait for the weekend!


----------



## igwanna

Mr.Jones82 said:


> 2 days later on another light hike and the cherry blossoms are in full bloom. I cannot wait for the weekend!
> View attachment 14033933
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033937
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033943
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033945
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033949
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033951
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033953


incredible... you are a lucky person!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

igwanna said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days later on another light hike and the cherry blossoms are in full bloom. I cannot wait for the weekend!
> View attachment 14033933
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033937
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033943
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033945
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033949
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033951
> 
> 
> View attachment 14033953
> 
> 
> 
> incredible... you are a lucky person!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Wish I could hike everyday.


----------



## $teve




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rocket1991

Beautiful spring!


----------



## banderor




----------



## bncrpt




----------



## stbob

_GW-5000-1jf_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT

Red day..


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14053455






View attachment 14053461


----------



## Mr.Jones82

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigswifty1

Just a short walk for me today, in familiar route so I left the Rangebeast at home:








View attachment 14056129


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend in San Francisco


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Gray day, but eventually it cleared up a bit. Beautiful hike! Hope everyone has a good day!
















View attachment 14059531


























View attachment 14059541










And a victory beer and change of watch for a night out.


----------



## bigswifty1

^^ Wow that's great. What's the location please?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

bigswifty1 said:


> ^^ Wow that's great. What's the location please?


Thanks! Korea, Damyang. The mountain is Byeongpungsan


----------



## fcasoli

. Rangermaster


----------



## Mr.TD

Pebble:


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Wolfsatz

Not sure where tou are ... we had them here for the past two weeks ... done until next year

Last two are in DC



















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Servus

A little spring... in Franconia.


----------



## $teve




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> A little spring... in Franconia.
> 
> View attachment 14065455
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065457
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065459
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065461
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065465


Nice pics! Also, that strap pairs up perfectly! I really like it


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super photos everyone 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Lovely sunset today


----------



## Servus

Before it goes tomorrow morning to unchristian time 965Km in the direction of the north, still another small excursion by native fields.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Still rocking the GW-5000, and it's springtime, wheee (feels almost like summer already)  ...

Kept the silver stainless steel bezel installed for the whole winter, changed today into a more understated look for the summer months.


----------



## Knives and Lint

G-reetings G-ents! Spent some time back home in Florida this past week and as always wore the Frogman in the surf. Didn't get a whole lot of pictures of the watch but got plenty of nature and immediately thought to share in this great thread b-). There were some amazing sunrises and we were even luckily enough to catch a rocket launch (2nd pic)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Knives&Lint 








Fantastic shots everyone Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Doing some DIY tiling. Something I love about G-shocks is that I can take a watch that cost me $35 and wear it while working on basically anything, beating the hell out of it and then wash it off and it's good to go again.
View attachment 14075871


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Doing some DIY tiling. Something I love about G-shocks is that I can take a watch that cost me $35 and wear it while working on basically anything, beating the hell out of it and then wash it off and it's good to go again.
View attachment 14075871


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Never posted in here but being as the weather was beautiful today in the UK. I thought go green or go home, and while ny apple tree blossoms cradling my G-6900EW









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

On a gloomy day. Overlooking the Hong Kong Jockey Club Happy Valley









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Today the season has exploded


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Up damn early today, but it was worth it.
































































View attachment 14079233


----------



## Dxnnis

Beautiful @Mr.Jones82


----------



## Kotik

A walk in the woods with the Q1000 Gulfmaster, this time using the compass to stay on the correct course.


----------



## CADirk

Not a G-Shock but a Protrek, but it was nice weather.
Crossing the water, met some not so curious ducklings and some more curious cows, and a 90 minute walk.


----------



## acadian

Little walk to the beach - beautiful day in the city today


----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## $teve




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A bit nature









.. and Hong Kong South Side earlier this week

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A bit nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and Hong Kong South Side earlier this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


great photo!


----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## fcasoli

My Favorite outdoor watch


----------



## Mr.TD

G-Shock Barbered Wire Limited Edition:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Trying some natural camouflage

GShock Nature by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
GShock Nature by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
GShock Nature by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AstroAtlantique said:


> great photo!


Thanks a lot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## Wolfsatz

Gargoyles by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gargoyles by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Some cool photos gents! As always, my favorite thread to browse through!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful @greg1491 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommy.arashikage

-------- Chicago Botanic Garden Bonsai Exhibition --------


----------



## t minus

I went hiking with my GA700 and GA800 recently.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shot @t minus & @tommy.ararshikage


----------



## stbob

_GW-5000-1JF_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 more


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 2 more


Awesome shot Tom. b-)


----------



## greg1491

Round rock nature theme.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome shot Tom. b-)


Thanks so much GregOne of those impeccable days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT

This is nature!

Today very delicate surgical operation...


----------



## acadian

True words


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful @greg1491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot!!!


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## MDT IT

Today sun..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Great shot!!!


Thanks a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Almost missed my train today and had to run down a damn mountain to catch it, but it was all worth it.


----------



## Wanderer16

@Mr.Jones82 that is a beautiful place! Where is it?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wanderer16 said:


> @Mr.Jones82 that is a beautiful place! Where is it?


Thanks! In Korea, near a small town called called Deungyang near Boseong.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Took my daughter to the shooting range today. My GW-5600 came along ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. and a Swede in Hong Kong









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So much love for this model


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Dxnnis said:


> So much love for this model


Yes such a beauty; that's why I will be handing it over to my girlfriend She loves it too. Perfect size; elegant all the way










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jtaka1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet. What's model is it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jtaka1 said:


> Sweet. What's model is it?


Thank you  That's the latest Gravitymaster GWR-B1000X-1AJR 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

Out with the dogs again as usual, really like the display improvement on the GW-9400, the solar panel in particular...


----------



## Dxnnis

That screen really looks like it's popping out the glass Ken, really looks good outside. Think those outdoor shots show off the improvement better than indoors or with flash. See what you mean about the solar panel


----------



## S.L




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @S.L. Nice to see you here 









In the background an old pillbox used for fending off the Japanese troops in World War 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andyahs

Some nature


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Mr.TD said:


> View attachment 14136751


Beautiful


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Hiking the second half of this trail, but this time made it back with enough time to enjoy a beer before the train.
















































View attachment 14138019


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Semper Jeep

My Rangeman 14,000' up at the top of Pikes Peak yesterday.
View attachment 14141127








View attachment 14141131


----------



## Rocket1991

View attachment 14141925


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 









Great shots @greg1491 @Semper Jeep @Rocket1991


----------



## CC




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very cool @CC









Rather hazy today but still very nice outside 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throw back Hong Kong Summer time








One of my favourite shots and one of my fave G's GWG-1000rd-4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Bakulimaw

Black on Green.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

XXL Wheel Tracks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi

From an expedition yesterday to a local historical site. There used to be a fort on the huge rock some hundreds of years ago. b-)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool @Sassi Thanks for sharing the great photos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super cool @Sassi Thanks for sharing the great photos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! |> b-)


----------



## greg1491

Gardening nature theme.


----------



## Dxnnis

greg1491 said:


> Gardening nature theme.
> 
> View attachment 14162081
> View attachment 14162083
> View attachment 14162085


Nice camouflage on your gshock there Greg


----------



## greg1491

Dxnnis said:


> Nice camouflage on your gshock there Greg


Thanks; the pattern was applied randomly during an hour spent with a weedwhacker. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Gardening nature theme.
> 
> View attachment 14162081
> View attachment 14162083
> View attachment 14162085


Lovely shots Greg 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491

Thanks Tom.

Foxglove and tomato plant blooms.


----------



## greg1491

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for the heads-up Greg Love to see the garden nature theme.. Not a very common sight here in Hong Kong. 








Ranger by the ( South China ) Sea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CC




----------



## CC

View attachment 14166915


----------



## CC




----------



## Sassi




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots @CC and @Sassi










Hong Kong  Harbour crossing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0311B50

GPR-B1000 braving the rapids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Don't lose it @0311B50 Awesome photos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adam020

Rangeman in its habitat:


----------



## Mike Rivera

Working in the yard with the Casio GW-5000.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @Adam020 and @Mike Rivera. Big thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... and my girlfriend on a partially purple painted Hong Kong Ferry last week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Rangermaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## fcasoli

Square


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @fcasoli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

HK Marine Police guarding some OOCL G Shock containers  
















Navy Froggy on standby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Navy Froggy and the 'Repulse Bay' in the background with the famous 'Feng Shui' hole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. just 30-40 minutes between the 2 photos above ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

New GST


----------



## Sassi

Went to see sunset to a local castle ruins. I also hiked around the grounds there. 









View attachment 14202133


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots @Sassi Wow! Simply great! Thanks for sharing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful shots @Sassi Wow! Simply great! Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you very much! :-d


----------



## Sassi

Second day of exploration. :-d

























































































View attachment 14204103


----------



## bigswifty1

@Sassi - great photos. May I ask what the wooden watch tower is for?


----------



## Sassi

bigswifty1 said:


> @Sassi - great photos. May I ask what the wooden watch tower is for?


Thank you!

It is there mainly for hikers to enjoy the view. I doubt it has any military purpose etc.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super great again @Sassi Which country is it ?









bicycle: credit to bianchibicycles 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super great again @Sassi Which country is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bicycle: credit to bianchibicycles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! I live in Finland. 

Nice picture and a cool car. b-)


----------



## CC




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots of a great G and an awesome landscape Thanks for sharing @CC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spotted these guys the other morning... 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fujoor

It's so warm here. Gotta cool down.









Sent from my Poco F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

People must think y'all are crazy if they see you taking your watch off, setting it on a rock or fence post or whatever, and taking pictures of it haha


----------



## Mr.Jones82

So I was hiking home from work, when suddenly I saw this little white belly rolling in front of me. I had accidentally kicked him and sent him wheeling down the trail, so I promptly apologized and used the moment for a photo opportunity. Toad'll mistake and sorry again little buddy. Best of luck and take care.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @Mr.Jones82 and best of luck to the little fella









Had been hiking too .. very moderate though. Incredible hot in Hong Kong today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Inkahalo

fcasoli said:


> New GST


Amazing!!
Planning to buy one soon ... how do you like it? easy to wear? is the LCD screen clear and easy to see? any worries about scratching it? Is the bezel metal or painted plastic?


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Mr.Jones82 said:


> So I was hiking home from work, when suddenly I saw this little white belly rolling in front of me. I had accidentally kicked him and sent him wheeling down the trail, so I promptly apologized and used the moment for a photo opportunity. Toad'll mistake and sorry again little buddy. Best of luck and take care.
> View attachment 14211905


Using a cool story to setup a banger at the end...

Pun Master Level 100


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Another great hike!









































View attachment 14214169


----------



## jovani




----------



## greg1491

Awesome photos lately from everyone.

Rainy nature theme for me. Been raining for days now.


----------



## fcasoli

New steel


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos lately from everyone.
> 
> Rainy nature theme for me. Been raining for days now.
> 
> View attachment 14217045


Great to have you back GregSuper nice shot Looking forward to more of your great nature shots! Thanks 4 sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

She's going back on the road.....









More to come soon. ;-)


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great to have you back GregSuper nice shot Looking forward to more of your great nature shots! Thanks 4 sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Tom. It seems I only have time to look at the great photos everyone is posting lately. I've been working 12 day workweeks with one day off in between. Doesnt leave much time to get out with my G's and take pics. Hopefully only a few more months of this work schedule.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Take always good care Greg Hopefully you will be having a break soon Greetings also from Frankie 









That's my girlfriend's GW-6900 and enjoying the light brise for a few hours at the South China  Sea 
EDIT: Great to see you back @Servus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bratz

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Take always good care Greg Hopefully you will be having a break soon Greetings also from Frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my girlfriend's GW-6900 and enjoying the light brise for a few hours at the South China  Sea
> EDIT: Great to see you back @Servus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is my observation of your posted pics and I may be totally wrong on this.
Girlfriend do need to step up and match your collection


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bratz said:


> This is my observation of your posted pics and I may be totally wrong on this.
> Girlfriend do need to step up and match your collection


Here her tiny but fine collection ....  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

I'll try not to bore you.
Day 1.


----------



## Servus

Let's move on.....

















































































That was the day of arrival, with a little Bavarian history and culture.


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> Let's move on.....
> 
> View attachment 14225695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225699
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225701
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225705
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225707
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225709
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225711
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225713
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225715
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225717
> 
> 
> That was the day of arrival, with a little Bavarian history and culture.


Very nice Lars, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Servus

Day two.
Without culture, a lot of nature and pictures.


----------



## Servus

View attachment 14225959


----------



## Servus




----------



## Servus

View attachment 14226005










































































































I'll save you the rest. ;-)


----------



## bratz

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here her tiny but fine collection ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> View attachment 14225999
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226001
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226003
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226005
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226007
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226009
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226013
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226015
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226017
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226019
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226021
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226023
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226025
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226027
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226029
> 
> 
> View attachment 14226031
> 
> 
> I'll save you the rest. ;-)


Wow, great stuff!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

S
T
U
N
N
I
N
G

@Servus  Thanks for sharing. What a treat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G-Drive

Awesome photos @Servus ! What a nice spot !

I wish it was nearer to me ! (approx. 6h actually)


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## acadian

Short hike with the wife this morning.

Oh hello there! 




































Coffee break


----------



## G-Drive

Nice photos, I really like reptiles ! Well done !


----------



## Servus

A little seconds....









View attachment 14229593


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Servus & @acadian Enjoy your travelling 
































Crossing the Hong Kong Harbour


----------



## G-Drive




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Servus

Monastery of Ettal

























































Too much pomp for me personally.

I am glad that our home church is simple and down-to-earth although it is also an abbey.


----------



## acadian

Started as a very foggy day but ended up being a beautiful day in San Francisco (well minus the wind). Bay bridge in the background. Hope everyone had a smashing Sunday


----------



## acadian

It was nice and clear when I left my house


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## acadian

Again decided to take the long way home on the way back from lunch and hiked to the top of twin peaks In San Francisco. Still foggy and windy as all hell but it's sunny at our house, go figure.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stunning shots everyone Thanks for sharing your beautiful & stunning shots @acadian @Servus @Mr.TD @Mr.Jones82 @G-Drive Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## ewewew

Happy 6th birthday to this thread!


----------



## dgaddis

Very halfheartedly racing my MTB...didn't even both getting kitted up haha. My fitness is GONE since we had our baby girl last year haha. But, #YayBikes!


----------



## dgaddis

Very halfheartedly racing my MTB...didn't even both getting kitted up haha. My fitness is GONE since we had our baby girl last year haha. But, #YayBikes!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ewewew said:


> Happy 6th birthday to this thread!


Awesome. Happy Birthday and thanks to everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Fox Jr.

Wonderful photos, Mr. Servus! Gotta love the Alps! I and my wife are in Lauterbrunnen for vacation this week. It's about 280km from Herzogstand. It looks out of this world here! :-!


----------



## Servus

Hello,
Thank you. 
The Trümmelbach Falls are definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr.

Servus said:


> Hello,
> Thank you.
> The Trümmelbach Falls are definitely worth seeing.


Yes definitely. Those are in the inside and need go in tunnel to see. The Staubbach shown above is more readily to see from outside.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Strange nature, but great meeting of technology


----------



## Servus

Only in the garden, so not really nature.

Splashing with water, very pleasant at the temperatures......


----------



## acadian

Nice to get a lot of miles on foot today instead of in the car


----------



## Dxnnis

Fantastic images today @servus, really nicely done


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @Servus and @acadian and @fcasoli










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mr.TD

Sunset


----------



## acadian

Crater lake is amazing


----------



## samael_6978

I think we're neighbors... Crater Lake is my backyard. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Amazing shots gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

samael_6978 said:


> I think we're neighbors... Crater Lake is my backyard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I live in CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

20 miles north of cali

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

On our hike up Black Butte near Mt. Shasta California.


----------



## Servus

Great pictures (As usual from you!) I wish you a nice vacation and good recovery.
With pleasure you may let me participate with further pictures. ;-)

Kind regards


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> Crater lake is amazing


Wow. That is a real G-Shock postcard.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GaryK30 said:


> Wow. That is a real G-Shock postcard.


Seconded Amazing @acadian and thanks for sharing with us 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> On our hike up Black Butte near Mt. Shasta California.


Wow, beautiful stuff. I am envious. The Crater Lake shot is just phenomenal, too! I cannot wait to get back to the States to do some hiking.


----------



## acadian

samael_6978 said:


> 20 miles north of cali
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yup yup...not overly far. Love visiting OR



Servus said:


> Great pictures (As usual from you!) I wish you a nice vacation and good recovery.
> With pleasure you may let me participate with further pictures. ;-)
> 
> Kind regards


Thank you sir! I'm not recovering from anything - it's a benefit from my company. We get sabbaticals every 5 years of service )



GaryK30 said:


> Wow. That is a real G-Shock postcard.


Thanks my friend!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Seconded Amazing @acadian and thanks for sharing with us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey anytime - love sharing the love with this wonderful community



Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, beautiful stuff. I am envious. The Crater Lake shot is just phenomenal, too! I cannot wait to get back to the States to do some hiking.


Thanks! It's definitely a great place.


----------



## acadian

samael_6978 said:


> 20 miles north of cali
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yup yup...not overly far. Love visiting OR



Servus said:


> Great pictures (As usual from you!) I wish you a nice vacation and good recovery.
> With pleasure you may let me participate with further pictures. ;-)
> 
> Kind regards


Thank you sir! I'm not recovering from anything - it's a benefit from my company. We get sabbaticals every 5 years of service )



GaryK30 said:


> Wow. That is a real G-Shock postcard.


Thanks my friend!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Seconded Amazing @acadian and thanks for sharing with us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey anytime - love sharing the love with this wonderful community



Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, beautiful stuff. I am envious. The Crater Lake shot is just phenomenal, too! I cannot wait to get back to the States to do some hiking.


Thanks! It's definitely a great place.


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Alfy001

Fcasoli, nice picture! This model with the green band and yellow accents is really starting to grow on me...sadly for my wallet!


----------



## fcasoli

Alfy001 said:


> Fcasoli, nice picture! This model with the green band and yellow accents is really starting to grow on me...sadly for my wallet!


Thank you for appreciation, yellow letters are made with acrylic colors, myself


----------



## London006

Protrek in the long grass... ;-)


----------



## 0311B50

OG Rangeman on the chainsaw today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14273079


----------



## Tiribos




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

^I wish I'd take the time to contribute more, but this is my favorite thread in the Casio Forum. 

Well done everyone, +1:-!!


----------



## bigswifty1

Me too, great thread, thanks everyone and keep 'em coming.


----------



## acadian




----------



## Rocket1991

acadian said:


>










Fantastic images !


----------



## acadian

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14279017
> 
> Fantastic images !


ha ha thank you!


----------



## dgaddis

Not exactly nature, but this is my natural habitat lately.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Found a new place close by to hike and catch sunsets at.


----------



## memento_mori

Beautiful photos! May I ask, what are the purple wooden (?) things?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

memento_mori said:


> Beautiful photos! May I ask, what are the purple wooden (?) things?


Thanks! They're burial mound markers.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

dp


----------



## greg1491




----------



## acadian

Good old Alcatraz


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy Independence Day









Such fabulous shots lately. Thank you all ! WOW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## London006

Getting ready to go outside... ;-)


----------



## Mike Rivera

Here'e my Rangeman in the Sierra Nevada forest (No. California) near Woods Lake. Doing well at 7,860 feet on Independence Day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

There're the 2019 FIVB Beach Volleyball World Championships in Hamburg - Rothenbaum right now ( must be an artificial beach though ) Anyway surely great fun and great to watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Brutally hot hike, but the views made it worth the gallons of sweat.


----------



## Servus

@Mr.Jones82

Top!!!!!


----------



## London006

Outdoor watch ;-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> @Mr.Jones82
> 
> Top!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Hello. Been a looong time... looks like a ton of fantastic photos in this thread! A lot to catch up.

Here's DC a few months ago.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Trying to make the most of the weekend since it cooled off today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Mr.Jones82










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bncrpt




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature & Adventure & Sport themes


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bncrpt said:


> View attachment 14293023




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rainy & Windy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Speed

The Gulfmaster from on top of a levee of the near-flood-stage Mississippi River near New Orleans as Tropical Storm Barry tries to assemble in the Gulf (you can see the barometer graph slowly dropping as the low pressure moves in). The near tree line is where the river boundary usually is, but it’s been exceeding that and coming up to the levee for about 150 days now.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Sunset over Lake Michigan


----------



## London006

Getting ready to go out and back to 2008 ;-)


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Life in the desert. I caught both of these last night. Almost kept the tarantula because females are harder to find. They both were put back outside after some pictures and handling lol.


----------



## Mr. Speed

Awaiting Tropical Storm/possibly Hurricane Barry in the New Orleans area.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots @Mr.Jones82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is  art


----------



## fcasoli

Green nature


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends Froggy the other day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> This is  art


Thank you fcasoli 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## London006

Finally it's the weekend and I can get back to nature


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @London006










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Long hike today, but much needed


----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos @Mr.Jones82


----------



## AlexxvD

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Long hike today, but much needed
> View attachment 14308013
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308017
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308019
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308023
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308029
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308031
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308041
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308043
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308047


Looks absolutely stunning @Mr.Jones82!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Great photos @Mr.Jones82


Thanks appreciate it!



AlexxvD said:


> Looks absolutely stunning @Mr.Jones82!!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Thanks! I wish I was a better photographer because these pics honestly do not do this hermitage justice. It is one of my favorites and hardly anyone visits it since it is so far off the trail.


----------



## Maddog1970

My new rangeman.....a little work with a silver marker to bring up the mode/adjust/etc text, and waiting on a nice green case and strap to change the look....

Such a steel, even at Amazon prices (CAN$250), and if I was running for office anywhere in North America, I would campaign simply on "everyone should have a G"!


----------



## carlosimery

Mr. Speed said:


> Awaiting Tropical Storm/possibly Hurricane Barry in the New Orleans area.
> View attachment 14303733


This is a neat one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

The hardworking Amish people and the beautiful country side of Lancaster, PA.









































































Here are some more pics I posted 2 years ago.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-g-shock-nature-878485-277.html#post42793258
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-g-shock-nature-878485-278.html#post42854706


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Susquehanna river.

































































The beauty of Southern PA is unmatched. Unfortunately, I am moving away for good as I just sold my house down there. Bye bye PA...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Oh, this one was from the same area, probably the best in car wrist shot I've ever done.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

fcasoli said:


> Deepsea_dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots @Mr.Jones82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> This is  art
Click to expand...

I like that shot a lot, too


----------



## acadian

Not perfect but much batter weather than yesterday - at least I got a semi-sunrise. Happy Friday


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Life in the desert. I caught both of these last night. Almost kept the tarantula because females are harder to find. They both were put back outside after some pictures and handling lol.
> View attachment 14303663
> 
> View attachment 14303665


Nothing personal, but I couldn't find it w/in myself to like this picture. Now to hope I don't run into any large spiders in Iowa!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @Mr.Jones82 








.. and @Maddog1970 you may post your (nature) Ranger photos here as well Congrats again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Deepsea, you mean this one?








And maybe with the werewolf also?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Maddog1970 said:


> Deepsea, you mean this one?
> View attachment 14325611
> 
> 
> And maybe with the werewolf also?
> View attachment 14325613


Yeah right; super coool








( older photo )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Almost ten years ago I was hiking with a couple friends and we met an old Korean man who spoke a bit of English and was eager to tell us about his experiences hiking Mudeungsan daily for decades.

I have hiked it dozens of times since then, but I never forgot the first time I hiked it and the generous nature of the man I met. I always kind of wondered if I would see him again, and honestly I kind of wondered if there was a chance he had passed on by now...and then today he appeared like an apparition of the dense fog and again stopped to speak with me. He didn't remember meeting me, but I didn't expect him to and just like the last time he was carrying a bag full of trash he had collected as he hiked to help keep the mountain clean for others. There was some heavy rain today left over from the typhoon, but that made my day seeing him again.


----------



## Maddog1970

Rangeman doing what Rangeman does!


----------



## dgaddis

Last night was a nice night to be outside, temps weren't blazing hot like they were earlier in the day. Cooked a pork tenderloin for dinner. Sous vide at 130*F for ~1.5 hours then onto the grill for a quick sear. So good, and so easy!


----------



## Steelerswit

Got a new stove today. Did the usual heat the hell out of the oven part, and will do it again (this time with its steam clean feature) but, had to put it to the test. Pork tetrazzini ala Wit.

First boil pasta and a mix of Italian seasonings, Timed with count down timer, sear pork in olive oil and some more flavor. Pour noodles and sauce over pork and let simmer for 30 minutes. Remove pork and reduce sauce and noodles and brulee pork with parm. Replace pork on top of noodles and let stand 10-15 minutes.

Takes time, but food does, and playing is 3/4 of the fun.

Food is nature, tasty, tasty nature.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## memento_mori

I first thought, that you would dive into the food — but using timer and stopwatch is also tasty ;-)


----------



## Steelerswit

memento_mori said:


> I first thought, that you would dive into the food - but using timer and stopwatch is also tasty ;-)


Should I have cooked "frog" legs... LOL

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## FarmeR57

Ram River Falls in Western Alberta. PAW-2000 got the call for a day of moto in the foothills.









Closer to home, a very wet summer has produced bumper crops of saskatoon berries. Made quite a pig of myself this morning while out riding....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg1491

Awesome photos guys. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> Awesome photos guys. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14344105


Great shot Greg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## London006

Outdoors today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveATX

On vacation in Maine with the GW-B5600BC. Really starting to like this watch after having it for 2 weeks









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend with the Army green GW-6900KG-3 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Great shots @Mr.Jones82


----------



## London006

Gulfmaster


----------



## DaveATX

Another GW-B5600 on the lake picture. I can't stop saying how comfortable the bracelet is









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

'The Repulse Bay' in Hong Kong with the Feng Shui hole in the middle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 'The Repulse Bay' in Hong Kong with the Feng Shui hole in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice!


----------



## London006

Burton, ready for nature ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mekros

Nice, you're lucky to have picked up one of the limited edition ones.


----------



## FarmeR57

GW-9300CM (with black keeper/clasp) in the backyard


----------



## krazyjoe66




----------



## ZoKet

GA800


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Charles river and Waltham Watch Co. historical site.

From here you can row a boat all the way down river (about 12 miles) to Cambridge and Boston.


----------



## Maddog1970

Enough with the bathing ape, here's a bathing frog!


----------



## London006

Old Skool b-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nice sunset tonight


----------



## jovani




----------



## London006

More old skool ;-)


----------



## DaveATX

Last day on a lake in Maine









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Gravitymaster GPS


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14377841


----------



## Servus

;-)


----------



## acadian

Love the ocean


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice everyone


----------



## ZoKet

GA800 with Turkish coffee.


----------



## acadian

There's no better way to start the day than getting out in nature for some fresh air and catching the sun rise. Have a great day!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> There's no better way to start the day than getting out in nature for some fresh air and catching the sun rise. Have a great day!


Wow, great sunrise shot and absolutely agree, no better way to start your day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian

Happy Friday


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


>





acadian said:


> Happy Friday


Great shots fellas! Always love checking in to see what is being posted. Best thread in WUS!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14396973


















View attachment 14396979


----------



## Dxnnis

Always such beautiful scenery Mr.Jones82


----------



## Digitalcrack

acadian said:


> Happy Friday


So in love with this shot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Digitalcrack said:


> So in love with this shot
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahhh thanks my friend.

Just got back from another sweet ride

Playing in the woods is fun!










Chasing sunrises










Them trees










These goats don't care about poison oak. They freakkin eat that sh*t










You can see in the distance - on the left hand - a small patch of land (island). That's Alcatraz










And the famous Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## London006

King of G


----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos @acadian


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> Digitalcrack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in love with this shot
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh thanks my friend.
> 
> Just got back from another sweet ride
> 
> Playing in the woods is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chasing sunrises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them trees
> 
> Wow, as usual, beautiful
Click to expand...


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Great photos @acadian





Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, as usual, beautiful


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Froggy and flowers......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots everyone 








My girlfriends choice today


----------



## greg1491




----------



## acadian




----------



## Servus

If you cut out such pictures .......I will limit myself in the future to viewing them here. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots @greg1491 & @acadian


----------



## acadian

Servus said:


> If you cut out such pictures .......I will limit myself in the future to viewing them here. ;-)


:-d:-d



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful shots @greg1491 & @acadian


Thanks DD - sweet shot too!!!


----------



## acadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos acadian


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Great photos acadian


Thank you! it's been a great Friday so far.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @acadian








Last week


----------



## London006

GWG-1000

I love this watch :-!


----------



## greg1491

Cooler, foggy weather theme today.


----------



## acadian

A few from the past few days


----------



## AstroAtlantique




----------



## acadian

That morning light though  have a great Monday everyone


----------



## Maddog1970

Out for the morning romp with 2 JDMs.......Akita and black square......staring to cool off in the AM, which the werewolf enjoys!

Now, -10c and a foot of snow is her preferred weather and that will be soon enough!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> A few from the past few days


Good stuff as usual. Beautiful!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Good stuff as usual. Beautiful!


Merci my friend!


----------



## Maddog1970

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Gosh darn, a rare full frontal!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Sunrise 







Sunset


----------



## acadian




----------



## Maddog1970

Frogman, Jaysandkays + some flower things....


----------



## mekros

Father and son duo out for a quick stroll.


----------



## acadian

Friday morning party in the woods


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Just my daily walk, to and from the commuter lot. Always feel better afterwards (exposure to nature and all that).


----------



## acadian

This guy let me get insanely close to him  but didn't want to end up with a helmet full of claw marks.


----------



## Servus

With my wife, let a nice day end with an evening walk.


----------



## Maddog1970

Morning hike with the Mrs and the 5k....


----------



## il Pirati

G's and Mackerel


----------



## acadian

Later we work but before we RIDE!!! Have a great day everyone


----------



## acadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such awesome shots everyone. Thanks so much 4 sharing 








My girlfriendenjoying the Sea breeze⛵


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

acadian said:


> This guy let me get insanely close to him  but didn't want to end up with a helmet full of claw marks.


Photo of the Year


----------



## Steelerswit

Hybrid Hibiscus in bloom










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GrussGott

Talk about being married to your watch ...



Servus said:


> With my wife, let a nice day end with an evening walk.
> 
> View attachment 14437645


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## mekros

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Every time I see this watch it makes me envious you got a limited edition, so lucky and awesome shots too.


----------



## oz2124

Love this mtg 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nice pics as usual gents!


----------



## acadian

No better way to start the day. Happy digi hump day


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rainy hike, but I just had to get out there.


----------



## acadian

Another proper morning playing in the woods


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Edit: Went back again today and checked out a different course.


----------



## acadian

Happy Friday





































And from yesterday evening


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mekros said:


> Every time I see this watch it makes me envious you got a limited edition, so lucky and awesome shots too.


Thanks so much. Very kind  Really appreciated


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone  Wow. Thanks for sharing and wishing you all a great weekend


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots everyone  Wow. Thanks for sharing and wishing you all a great weekend


Nice shot! Always appreciate your positive posts!


----------



## Rammus

Week-end in the mountains


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

^Dang, that is one picture perfect village! Enjoy your time there ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hi @Rammus  Where's this idyllic place in Switzerland That's heaven on Earth Thanks for sharing









...,and suddenly the helicopter popped up


----------



## Rammus

[QUOTE = Deepsea_dweller; 49850171] Bonjour @Rammus    Où se trouve cet endroit idyllique en Suisse  C'est le paradis sur terre  Merci d'avoir partagé









..., et soudainement, l'hélicoptère a surgi  ] 















[/ DEVIS]
We are in Germany at the ''Schwarzwald''


----------



## greg1491

Out with my old dw6600 this morning.


----------



## acadian

#solitude

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

My DW6200!


----------



## Maddog1970

The Beast out last night for a rainy walk with the Werewolf!

Finally cooler here, but Kilo will be happy when it's in the negative, preferably with snow!









Snow pic from last winter!


----------



## Servus

Family walk.....


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian

Damn days are getting shorter and shorter  happy digi hump day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Maddog1970 @Servus @acadian @AstroAtlantque @greg1401 @Rammus


----------



## gringosteve

My G is my go-to mountain hiking watch. Here it is half way up Ben Nevis, Britain's highest Mountain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> Family walk.....
> 
> View attachment 14474545
> 
> 
> View attachment 14474547
> 
> 
> View attachment 14474549
> 
> 
> View attachment 14474551
> 
> 
> View attachment 14474553


Cool shots. Where is this located?


----------



## R Black

I'm guessing Germany Koblenz?


----------



## Servus

Yes, it's Koblenz and Burg Eltz.

Kind regards


----------



## Maddog1970

Kobe and some more planty things!


----------



## Rammus

Here are some pics of the day's hike
























































You will notice that my daughter also has a Casio on her wrist ^^


----------



## acadian

Sunday Funday - have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## Servus

At the end of the weekend we went for a walk with the woman.

















































It's definitely autumn.


----------



## Dxnnis

Beautiful Servus,Rammus and acadian


----------



## mekros

I didn't get the depth of focus correct for this shot in the Blue Mountains, NSW Australia


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots everyone Love your dedication and enthusiasm. Every single shot so cool. Thanks for sharing gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Lake Tahoe yesterday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Quick ride this morning.


----------



## Orangez

acadian said:


> Quick ride this morning.
> 
> View attachment 14508335


Beautiful shot..

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Orangez said:


> Beautiful shot..
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


They all are, he should make his own G calendar


----------



## acadian

Orangez said:


> Beautiful shot..
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk





Dxnnis said:


> They all are, he should make his own G calendar


ahhh thanks guys!!

it's fun to get out and try to get creative with shots.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shots everyone Love your dedication and enthusiasm. Every single shot so cool. Thanks for sharing gents


Beautiful! 


Dxnnis said:


> Orangez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot..
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> They all are, he should make his own G calendar
Click to expand...

I'll second that suggestion


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

*













*

Iffy data connection out here, will upload a few more pics later.

Edit: Now done


----------



## il Pirati

Canyon hike near San Diego.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Steelerswit

Feeding the fishies










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> Feeding the fishies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


The fish on the upper right seems to be eyeballing your watch.


----------



## Steelerswit

who ever said fish are stupid was a fool. mine know me from my wife and son. i come to the tank often, and they get happy, wanting food, following my movements and such, anticipating, son walks up,,,nothing, Mrs Wit, they go nuts splashing and spitting water knowing she will feed them heavily. 

on a side note, several of the mottled blank and orange were born in tank. have one female that produces mottled and orange/peach babies that are now around south Jersey/Delaware. its another hobby.


----------



## Steelerswit

Not a G, but another Mantis. She looks very pregnant and looking to lay her cocoon.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 14510661
> 
> View attachment 14511573
> 
> View attachment 14511575
> 
> View attachment 14511577
> 
> *
> View attachment 14511579
> 
> View attachment 14511581
> *
> 
> Iffy data connection out here, will upload a few more pics later.
> 
> Edit: Now done


Ledges State Park?


----------



## acadian

Another glorious morning - colors were AMAZING this morning.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rammus

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 14519721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14519725
> 
> 
> View attachment 14519727
> 
> 
> View attachment 14519731
> 
> 
> View attachment 14519733
> 
> 
> View attachment 14519735
> 
> 
> View attachment 14519737


Thank you for your sharing, very beautiful pics


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great & spectacular shots gents


----------



## acadian

Very Dry this morning which is a welcome change. Happy Friday!

View attachment IMG_7028.jpg


----------



## Steelerswit

Solar's getting a tan today.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Irf

Green Rangeman overlooking some calming scenery:


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Steelerswit said:


> Solar's getting a tan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Impressive


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## greg1491




----------



## acadian

We went camping along the Sonoma Coast this weekend and couldn't have asked for better weather. Decided to take the Protrek or this camping trip.

























Mandatory








This is how you do it kids...
























Love this woman








Quick morning coffee before prepping breakfast and hitting the road








Love the coast


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesone shots everyone  Thanks @greg1491 @acadian @Mr.Jones82 and to all othersTruly wonderful photos and such great varieties


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Such fantastic looking buildings @MrJones82


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Such fantastic looking buildings @MrJones82


Thank you, sir. I really appreciate it! This temple is very special to me because it is pretty far off and there aren't a lot of people that know about it. So quiet there


----------



## acadian




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nice pics gents! Had a beautiful day here out east. Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone!


----------



## acadian

Nice morning at the beach


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks guys for your continued support. So many great shots










Pink Froggy, a yacht and the South China  Sea


----------



## Rammus

Sunday walk.


----------



## greg1491

Bear footing photos from downtown

http://downtownhendersonville.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/2019-BearfootinBrochure.pdf


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## acadian

Sunday morning dirt church


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots gents and always great to see you @greg1491 Thank you 









( older shot )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## tommy.arashikage

Morning visit to the Chicago Botanic Garden in early fall.









bonsai tree exhibit still up


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks like a great place


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

OMG these photos are amazing. im still in school but one day i hope to travel the world with my G's.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## acadian

It rained here last night - dirt was perfect!!


----------



## anto1980

GPR-B1000









Inviato dal mio EML-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Nothing special...


----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos today guys, wish my imagination was a little better to take such cool photos|>


----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## acadian

Happy Friday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots everyone  and great to see u back @Servus









Happy weekend gents


----------



## Steelerswit

10:30pm and temp is 39℉, my hibiscus has moved into the master bath with skylight for the winter.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> 10:30pm and temp is 39℉, my hibiscus has moved into the master bath with skylight for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Gotta convert.... 4°C Are u staying in Montana Steelerswit?  Lovely hibiscus Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I love hiking in the fall


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Gotta convert.... 4°C Are u staying in Montana Steelerswit?  Lovely hibiscus Thanks for sharing


No, east coast is having a cold snap. Glad in Montana, they got several feet of snow not to long ago, climate change is real.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

PS, it dropped to 34f, or 1c last night. Frost everywhere, glad I brought the plants in. That hibiscus I have had for several years now, it hibernates well. It will lose all its leaves except a few sprouts on the tips. And in the spring returns to glory. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## acadian




----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> View attachment 14563549


Looks like you are having fun, a, New Era G would have looked great with the background.... Opps, to soon?

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> Looks like you are having fun, a, New Era G would have looked great with the background.... Opps, to soon?
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


I'm still bitter about that...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> PS, it dropped to 34f, or 1c last night. Frost everywhere, glad I brought the plants in. That hibiscus I have had for several years now, it hibernates well. It will lose all its leaves except a few sprouts on the tips. And in the spring returns to glory.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Love your care


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian




----------



## JustAbe

acadian said:


> View attachment 14573277
> 
> 
> View attachment 14573279


Speechless.............................


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Mr.TD




----------



## greg1491




----------



## acadian

beautiful morning but insanely high winds...crazy!!

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots @acadian @greg1491 @Mr.TD @volgofmr









( archive photo )


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


>


Wow, great shot!


----------



## acadian

Nice shorts everyone - I also love that one with the sunflowers in the background @Rammus

This morning I took a little detour on my way into the office - caught a beautiful sunrise over the city.

Happy Digi Hump Day


----------



## Rammus

Thank you Jones and arcadien


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I took my gm-5600b with me today and I have to say I love it. Yeah, functionality wise it is nothing special, but I love the look and it is also very comfortable. I haven't honeymooned this hard since I purchased gmw-b5000 (yeah, you don't hear "honeymooned this hard" too often haha). I don't know, something about it just really appeals to me. Anyway, take care and have a good weekend!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Rammus

Walk of the day


----------



## Servus

I also went for a little walk.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> I also went for a little walk.
> 
> View attachment 14595051


Wow, I really like this picture! Good stuff as usual Servus!


----------



## Dxnnis

Servus said:


> I also went for a little walk.
> 
> View attachment 14595051
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595061
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595053
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595055
> 
> 
> View attachment 14595057


Great [email protected]& @Mr.Jones82


----------



## acadian

yes outstanding @servus and @Rammus

Have a smashing weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> yes outstanding @servus and @Rammus
> 
> Have a smashing weekend everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 14596095


Not too shabby there yourself acadian


----------



## Rammus

acadian said:


> yes outstanding @servus and @Rammus
> 
> Have a smashing weekend everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 14596095


acadian you make imazing pics :-!


----------



## anto1980

GW-M5610









Inviato dal mio EML-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Not too shabby there yourself acadian





Rammus said:


> acadian you make imazing pics :-!


thank you both. And Rammus - I love how you say "MAKE pictures" because that's really what we are doing. So fun!!

have a good one!


----------



## greg1491




----------



## acadian

Ah so nice to finally be back to early morning daylight. Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great shots everyone  Wow








Hong Kong Island Victoria Harbour and Kowloon in the background  Glorious weather once again


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rammus

Walk of the day 04/11


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Below photo: Same height as my previous shot, other day and a bit further south with a different angle. Below you can see the small tiny light green spot; its one of the HK Football Club Football pitches which are embedded inside the huge Hong Kong Jockey Club Racecourse. There're also few Rugby and Hockey pitches. Impressive and vast areal in the middle of Hong Kong Island.


----------



## Javyy

Rammus said:


> Walk of the day


This is a lovely shot


----------



## Rammus

Thank you Javyy


----------



## Wanderer16

Cotton fields.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Some hugs before work


----------



## James142

Rammus said:


> Some hugs before work


Lovely.


----------



## Rammus

James142 said:


> Lovely.


Thank you


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Wanderer16 @Rammus 









[ Re-post ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Getting ready for the weekend


----------



## anto1980

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Getting ready for the weekend


@deepsea where do you live?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> Some hugs before work


More beautiful shots! That Glacier is just an enviable and gorgeous piece.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@anto1980 in Hong Kong. Here another view by night


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian

I'm trying to add a little bit of color to this somber morning. You can cut through this fog!!! Happy Sunday


----------



## Mikey_lo




----------



## Servus

Yesterday I was discharged from the clinic and took a walk through the moor. 
In autumn and late autumn I find moors to have a fascination of their own.

































































The target of my walk.









However archive record....because this time I absolutely did not want to succeed with a reasonable photo.
I didn't have a watch with me....but as an avowed G-shocker I thought of this thread. ;-


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Glad to hear you are feeling better Servus! Nice shots as usual!

Edit: Also, just saw your post in the WRUW thread. Wow. That might be a personal favorite of mine. Well done!


----------



## acadian

yes glad you are feeling better Servus and thanks for taking us along your walk.


----------



## Servus

Thank you.
I also like to look at the pictures of the other participants here.

Kind regards


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rammus

Walk of the day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

All the best @Servus!  Great shots... also big thanks to @Rocket1991 & @Rammus Well done gents









... probably posted b4; never mind. My girlfriend enjoying the great weather... and overlooking the South China Sea. Life is good


----------



## Maddog1970

Froggy ARR in the Grand Canyon, and Valley of fire state park......oh, and my lunch at Wahlburgers LV.

FWIW, the Valley of Fire is jaw droppingly scenic, and the White Domes hike is mars like in its makeup!





















....oh and that Grand Canyon ain't to shabby either!


----------



## acadian

TGIF - have a great Friday everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Maddog1970 and @acadian 









Nature theme


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian

Another fun morning playing in the woods


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Beautiful fall colors.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Milkweed (Asclepias) pods and beetles.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## acadian

just another super early morning commuting


----------



## jzoo

Grey, wet day. A G Shock somehow seemed appropriate.


----------



## acadian

"You will never know your limits unless you push yourself to them."

- Dirt Sampler


----------



## Snaggletooth

jzoo said:


> Grey, wet day. A G Shock somehow seemed appropriate.
> View attachment 14645843


I like the colour scheme


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mtb2104

Camouflage










Not too shabby zoom on a phone.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Camouflage


 Awesome. The first titanium camo in the nature ... Great shots everyone


----------



## Ottovonn

mtb2104 said:


> Camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby zoom on a phone.


Uh, beautiful nature shots, but where's the watch?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus




----------



## Maddog1970

Camo and some bald eagles.....2 of them in the first pic, circled as they are across the river.......then a baldy eating a salmon.......on the way to Harrison Mills, 60 miles eastof Vancouver, BC, Canada.....


----------



## Snaggletooth

Maddog1970 said:


> Camo and some bald eagles.....2 of them in the first pic, circled as they are across the river.......then a baldy eating a salmon.......on the way to Harrison Mills, 60 miles west of Vancouver, BC, Canada.....
> 
> View attachment 14653555
> View attachment 14653557


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful beautiful shots @acadian and great to see @Servus and Germany's beautiful autumn Franconian landscape ... @Maddog ' shots are reminding me a bit of 'The Revenant' movie scenery  Just watched it again!










Nature theme above; and of course thanks to everyone for the great photos


----------



## Mr.Jones82

It has been a tough week. I received some really bad news about a friend from back home in the U.S., but being out in nature always helps raise my spirits. I felt blessed to find so many maple trees this late in the year still with their leaves and wow, they were vibrant. It was just what I needed. Take care everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## Servus

Very, very beautiful pictures ....in these autumn colors a dream!


----------



## Servus

At the moment a bit handicapped.....therefore only pictures from the closer environment. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth

You're such a fungi Servus ;-)



Servus said:


> At the moment a bit handicapped.....therefore only pictures from the closer environment. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14669067
> 
> 
> View attachment 14669069


Fungi - fun guy....

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Servus

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## acadian

well it's another wet morning in San Francisco. Have a great day my friends.


----------



## Rocket1991

acadian said:


> well it's another wet morning in San Francisco. Have a great day my friends.
> 
> View attachment 14671873


Thumbs up!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> Very, very beautiful pictures ....in these autumn colors a dream!


Thanks Servus! Hope you're feeling better and glad to see your out and about taking pics!



acadian said:


> well it's another wet morning in San Francisco. Have a great day my friends.
> 
> View attachment 14671873


Wow, another great one!


----------



## bratz

Waterfall


----------



## Servus

Freezing

Kind regards


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper nice @Servus @acadian @bratz Stay warm gents









( older shot )


----------



## acadian

Friday Morning goodness...

My Yoga








My Therapy








My G-Shock








and you know it was a good ride when you get back home and the downtube of your bike looks like this - delicious forest mulch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong Southside









Hong Kong Island and Kowloon


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Hong Kong Southside


Great pic!

Clear skies in South Korea and a lovely day. Take care everyone.


----------



## anto1980

RANGEMAN GPR-B1000 and Mountain bike 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice @Mr.Jones82 & @anto1980 









Nature theme


----------



## FarmeR57

Meanwhile, a bit farther north...
















Jealous of your dirty downtube Acadian  Not much riding for me these days, but this winter trail project should deliver some fun come spring.


----------



## FarmeR57

My last post made me a bit blue so here is a shot of happier times (with my trusty Rangeman)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots @FarmeR57


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Late afternoon sun. Gorgeous weather in


----------



## Servus

Very stormy here today.


----------



## London006

It's cold here today...


----------



## Servus

@London006
Congratulations on the really sharp ProTrek.

Kind regards


----------



## Time4Playnow

It's cold and snowy here, so I'm watching the Army/Navy game and taking pics from inside. Still, they are more nature pics than G pics. :-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome @Time4Playnow and welcome aboard to the Nature Thread Hope that you're feeling very comfortable and happy at your new home. All the best and pls keep it coming  Great shots @Servus and @London006 and congrats on the new ProTrek. Love this particular style Great weekend everyone and be safe









Hong Kong Fusion Nature & concrete.. some have there priceless views !


----------



## London006

Servus said:


> @London006
> Congratulations on the really sharp ProTrek.
> 
> Kind regards


Thank you Servus!


----------



## Servus

@ London006
You're welcome, but I also like this watch very much. Maybe next year I'll buy it.....for 2019 I didn't plan to buy a watch. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## mtb2104

Sun-filled winter afternoon


----------



## ICUdude

A G-shock in it's natural habitat


----------



## mtb2104

The weather is epic


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Been a month since I made a post, that's because my account was hacked and subsequently banned. It's just unfortunate. I feel violated and same time humiliated, since I work in IT myself and this still happened to me. Put here as a cautionary tale, that this could happen here. 5 years ago when I joined it was a very peaceful and nice forum community. It seems to me that these nefarious activities are on the rise recently.
















But on the high note, I'm back with the help of the admin and once again I can enjoy posting in this great thread! :-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Previously, I shared pictures of clock towers of historic watch factories in US.

Hamilton Watch Co.








Waltham Watch Co.








Since then I've been a little crazy on clock towers, so here I am sharing the pictures of some of the clock towers in MA. MA is an old state, lots of historical buildings and clock towers. In the old times, that's how people tell time: walk to the town center and look at the clock tower! ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

This one was constructed in 1892. It is the only functional hand wound (once a week) clock tower in US. The site was originally a woolen mill factory for making fabrics, but in the 1950s it was used by a former tech giant as their main facility. Anyone old enough to remember this kind of computer system?








It was DEC's main campus. Later their processor division got bought out by Intel, the computer division got bought out by Compaq. But Compaq didn't last long and was bought by HP. So it turned into HP for a long while. That's until the tech bubble's burst and increased outsourcing of computer manufacturing to other countries, HP eventually left the area (around 2011). Intel's still in the area (barely), but the facility was only equipped for older processors so part of it was demolished.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

This one is my favorite.








Early 1900s.
















Its beauty remained for more than a hundred years, no matter rain, snow, shine, day or night.








Nearby there's also this memorial for fallen soldiers.
















That's it for clock towers for now, until I gather more pics. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

My favorite Protrek, took it for another adventure recently.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Sun-filled winter afternoon





mtb2104 said:


> The weather is epic


So glad to see you here mtb Fine shots








HK Golf Open 2018. Unfortunately this years Golf Open has been postponed as I was keen showing the Antarctic Froggy; good news it will be now in January 2020. Let's see if I will be in  Hong Kong


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Servus

Took a short evening stroll....
































Wrong watch .... sorry.

@Watch_Geekmaster
Good to have you back.
It's hard to read what happened to you.
Yes, there is something sublime about bell towers ;-)

Kind regards


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Servus said:


> Wrong watch .... sorry.
> 
> @Watch_Geekmaster
> Good to have you back.
> It's hard to read what happened to you.
> Yes, there is something sublime about bell towers ;-)


Sorry didn't see your reply earlier. Thank you. Yes it's unfortunate experience, but gladly got it resolved and able to post again.

By the way, there is no wrong watch. ;-) Any watch is the right watch!


----------



## acadian

TGIF


----------



## Rammus

Walk of the day


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've been having a rough couple weeks since I moved. Dealing with some issues at the house, plumbing issues, heat issues, nothing too major, just major hassles.

I was feeling pretty frazzled, but things started getting better today. To top it off, I took a walk around a portion of my property this afternoon. This is my kind of living, and no matter WHAT house issues I might be dealing with, living here on this land makes it ALL worthwhile. NOTHING could be better IMO than living close to nature. :-!:-!:-!

To make things even better still, I discovered that - while money does not grow on trees (sadly) - apparently GMW-B5000TCM-1s DO. ;-):-d:-d:-d (see the pics if you don't believe me!! I found two of them today, just dangling from tree branches!! :-d)

















Well, look at that!! T4PN's dwelling can be seen thru the trees!! ;-):-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool @Time4Playnow. Great shots! Such an awesome spot you live now and yes lot's of work to do ( keeps you busy, young and you might even discover some hidden talent in tackling all sorts of house related issues ) Keep it up and truly happy for you. Nature means breathing freely and enjoying. Take always care and wishing you a happy festive season. Thanks for sharing.



































Totally different nature theme compared to T4P, and that's how I'm enjoying a Saturday morning right now


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How cool @Time4Playnow. Great shots! Such an awesome spot you live now and yes lot's of work to do ( keeps you busy, young and you might even discover some hidden talent in tackling all sorts of house related issues ) Keep it up and truly happy for you. Nature means breathing freely and enjoying. Take always care and wishing you a happy festive season. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different nature theme compared to T4P, and that's how I'm enjoying a Saturday morning right now


Very nice photos DSD, what beautiful shots! Yes, very different from mine, but that's the beauty of the earth - such variety! :-!

Thanks for the comments. Did you say that I might discover a hidden talent along with these house related issues? Ah, yes, I have! I've found that I'm an expert at writing checks! :-d:-d:-d Sadly I'm no handyman when it comes to plumbing or similar things, but I do plan to get lots of outdoor exercise in the coming year, doing yardwork and cutting trees and wood for next winter. b-) Sounds like a job for the Ranger, and/or Mudmaster! :-!

Thanks and happy holidays to you as well!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot T4P and really appreciate your postings here Had a late afternoon swap; weather became rather Foggy and gloomy; still pleasant temperatures though with 20 °C


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Time4Playnow said:


> I've been having a rough couple weeks since I moved. Dealing with some issues at the house, plumbing issues, heat issues, nothing too major, just major hassles.
> 
> I was feeling pretty frazzled, but things started getting better today. To top it off, I took a walk around a portion of my property this afternoon. This is my kind of living, and no matter WHAT house issues I might be dealing with, living here on this land makes it ALL worthwhile. NOTHING could be better IMO than living close to nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make things even better still, I discovered that - while money does not grow on trees (sadly) - apparently GMW-B5000TCM-1s DO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see the pics if you don't believe me!! I found two of them today, just dangling from tree branches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> View attachment 14717193
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717197
> 
> 
> Well, look at that!! T4PN's dwelling can be seen thru the trees!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717201
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717203
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717205
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717209
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717211
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717213
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717235


Great post! I enjoyed the sentiments. You have a lovely plot of land there. Glad you're enjoying ut!


----------



## Servus

Coming home ....for Christmas.

































auf die Teiche und die Bienen.

























































View attachment 14718579


----------



## Servus

Going on....


----------



## acadian

Very Nice Servus, T4PN and Deepsea!!

I'm getting another one in before the rain starts again. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> My favorite Protrek, took it for another adventure recently.


Here's more about the adventure. Back in September, I and others from our church went to a country south of the US border to visit a poor village up in a hill. It was a very humbling experience to see the living conditions of some of these people.

Here's me in the back of a pickup truck. Originally, I was thinking of wearing my GA800, but last minute decision I grabbed the PRG270 in case I need a compass.








Everyday, kids in the area would walk for miles in these dirt trails to attend school. This was not the worst part of the trial. It's more rocky further up into the woods and basically inaccessible by driving without a 4 wheel drive vehicle.








The construct of the houses up there were mostly just mud and sticks. 
















This house here was even worse, just plastic and sticks. That's how they cook by burning wood. The fume inside was intolerable for us.








We took some food, water and other daily supplies up there for the people there. Some of the our church members provided some basic medical service to them. Hardly enough by the way. We then shared the good news of Christ for those willing to renew their faith.

Like I said, what we gave was small and hardly enough. What they gave us to reflect on was tremendous. In comparison to the amount of materials we use and waste in our daily lives, these people hardly even have enough safe drinking water! Yet, they are very faithful people despite the very little they have.

Please understand, there was hardly time for leisure photography in the trip. The shot near the water from my previous post quoted above and the pickup shot above were the only 2 pictures showing my watch clearly. There were other photos showing our church members, who I do not have permission from to share. So I won't be for their privacy.

The 270 held up just fine, here's the minor battle scar on the strap by over use of bug spray.


----------



## acadian

Happy Monday!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

A couple different sunset shots from the past few days. I think I need a better camera, but either way it was a pleasure to stop and see. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme Mudmaster


----------



## Servus

I wish all nature and picture lovers a blessed and peaceful Christmas.
Some time ago I had started the topic animals of the environment ... now and again I took some snapshots with the right camera ......see for yourself .....
sorry I am still practicing, the yield is not too high yet.


----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos everyone,keep it up


----------



## Mr.Jones82

^^^^^Nice shots Servus! Animal pics are difficult to pull off. Well done!


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ^^^^^Nice shots Servus! Animal pics are difficult to pull off. Well done!


I second that @servus
Your photos are also pretty spectacular @Mr.Jones82


----------



## acadian

Amazing pictures @servus and @Mr.Jones82. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## electorn

My little collection outside yesterday; sunning themselves after a long time indoors - first spell of decent weather for a few weeks.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^Nice shots Servus! Animal pics are difficult to pull off. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> I second that @servus
> Your photos are also pretty spectacular @Mr.Jones82
Click to expand...




acadian said:


> Amazing pictures @servus and @Mr.Jones82.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks guys! Happy holidays!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Servus said:


> I wish all nature and picture lovers a blessed and peaceful Christmas.
> Some time ago I had started the topic animals of the environment ... now and again I took some snapshots with the right camera ......see for yourself .....
> sorry I am still practicing, the yield is not too high yet.


Christmas was great as usually, thank you! Those are fantastic photos for birds and squirrels! I see a lot of zooming there, it's not easy and takes steady hands. Especially with the animals jumping around, probably took you quite a few shots to capture the perfect one. :-!

In case I'm not in the next few days, wish you all here Happy New Year!


----------



## Maddog1970

In nature?.......hmmmmm.....


----------



## Dxnnis

Well @Maddog1970 I suppose there is a bit of the tree on right lol


----------



## 0311B50

I think he was saying that’s his natural environment.. LOL. 

I’ll second that sentiment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 








Arctic Froggy overlooking the South China Sea. Such beautiful weather today


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Hope everyone has a chance to get out and enjoy nature this weekend!


----------



## jovani




----------



## acadian

Time for one more loop before sunrise









Nailed it









what a great morning ride and sunrise









and I wasn't the only one out early this morning


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> and I wasn't the only one out early this morning
> 
> View attachment 14735465


Incredible! Damn, I never have my camera ready for shots like these. Nice work!


----------



## Dxnnis

Inspiring shots @acadian


----------



## Time4Playnow

Now my new home is officially a home -- Steeler flag is flying. :-d

FWIW, I was wearing my Ti square when I put up this flag. ;-)


----------



## Servus

Enjoying the beautiful weather, the sunshine and the clear air.....


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks like a big improvement in the weather @servus


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

acadian said:


> Time for one more loop before sunrise
> ...
> 
> Nailed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a great morning ride and sunrise
> ...
> 
> and I wasn't the only one out early this morning


That's a great shot there with the sun showing through the wheel! Is that a coyote in the last photo?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 

















Nature theme & real nature with a glimpse of HK


----------



## acadian

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's a great shot there with the sun showing through the wheel! Is that a coyote in the last photo?


Thank you sir - yes the city is full of wild coyotes like that roaming the local parks. Pretty cool!


----------



## acadian

yesterday we did some touristy things in SF with my son who is visiting us for the week

View attachment IMG_1002.jpg


----------



## Servus

Little end-of-year walk with the wife....
































































Nothing special but nice to let the year run out a little with my wife.


----------



## acadian

Last ride and sunrise of the year....Happy New Year's Eve everyone.


----------



## Rammus

Sunset


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wow, nice shots as usual guys. Really enjoyed the sunrise shots!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Beautiful shots everyone!



acadian said:


>


That reminds me how nuts the inclines are for roads in SF! ;-)



acadian said:


>


I was a little further up in this shot 4 years ago, time flies! You can find more of my SF shots back in my work travel days earlier in this thread.


Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Up here above the Golden Gate, I started doing some tests for the Protrek. I calibrated it a day before, including zeroing the altimeter near sea level.
> ...
> 
> A bit hard to read, but as I remembered the barometric reading was around 28.90inHg, and temperature as on the watch was likely 64.8F (18.2C). The temp reading was probably higher due to my body temp, the air temp my guess was around 60F(15.6C) or lower. It actually felt colder due to the strong wind.
> ...
> 
> The height of the Golden Gate towers is 746ft (227m). You can see I was a bit higher than the bridge. So the reading at 780ft (238m) was reasonable. In fact a quick look-up from the map, the elevation on that spot is around 805ft (245m). So the Protrek was not off by much. Consider altitude is usually the weakest capability of a Protrek, that's not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I was playing with the compass, by panning around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Servus

I wish all friends and active people a happy, healthy 2020.....to many beautiful pictures of your travels and hikes!









Kind regards


----------



## Servus

New Year walk with the family by the river.

















































































































































































































































Again a lot of pictures, but I hope you have gone along a bit of the way.


----------



## acadian

Man what a beautiful day in San Francisco today...went for a bike ride with my son. No better way to explore the city. He saw the Golden Gate Bridge from every angle.


----------



## dgaddis

It's outside...that counts, right?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Servus ( fantastic nature captures - wow ) @acadian ( better than the best postcards images - wow ) and all others Super duper well done. Thanks for sharing.










Serengeti theme


----------



## Time4Playnow

Not exactly great "nature" 'shots' here, but I WAS out IN nature having fun. ;-):-d And the shots I got were more fun than the ones with the camera. :-!:-d:-d:-d

Btw, that little black bullseye on the targets is about the size of the tip of my index finger. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Time4Playnow 








Speedy recovery @acadian


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Time4Playnow said:


> View attachment 14755721


Nice! Now the thieves need to think twice, before stepping in your back yard to snatch your sun bathing Solar Gs. LOL ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more for @acadian


----------



## t minus

This is kind of in nature, the backyard....


----------



## Servus

In the afternoon walk with my beloved.


----------



## Dxnnis

Beautiful @servus


----------



## JBski

It isn't mine, but I think this counts. A random find in my news feed today. Wonder which square it could be?
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/03/world/worlds-largest-flower-indonesia-scn-trnd/index.html


----------



## Time4Playnow

View out my back door, just before sunset. :-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

JBski said:


> It isn't mine, but I think this counts. A random find in my news feed today. Wonder which square it could be?
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/03/world/worlds-largest-flower-indonesia-scn-trnd/index.html
> View attachment 14760671


That's Rafflesia, one of 2 flower plants known as "corpse flower" due to the smell. It's not a new discovery, but I guess they found the largest individual. It can be found in the wild in a few countries in the Southeast Asia region. 





The other corpse flower is the Amorphophallus titanum. It's found in the wild only in Indonesia, but it has been cultivated in a few botanic gardens in the world. It's also very big, but it's considered a cluster of flowers, not a single flower like the Rafflesia.





As for the watch the guy's wearing, it could be a 5600 with the dimples on the strap. But I haven't seen one in light olive green like that.


----------



## Rammus

today hiking in Schwarzwald


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks great @Rammus


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I found this scared little guy in the woods, but luckily his owner was not too far off. He was quite adorable and he really made me miss my old dog. Maybe it is time for another.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots gents! Beautiful Schwarzwald photos @Rammus; never been there but visited the Schwarzwald-Stadion once. ⚽ Great scenery, great atmosphere


----------



## Rammus

Double...


----------



## Rammus

Thanks @Deepsea_dweller 😊


----------



## Servus

Cozily enjoy the beautiful weather.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Servus said:


> Cozily enjoy the beautiful weather.
> 
> View attachment 14773863
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773865
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773867
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773869
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773871
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773875
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773877
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773879
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773883
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773887
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773893
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773897
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773899
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773905
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773909
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773911
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773913
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773915
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773923
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773927
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773933
> 
> 
> View attachment 14773935


Really cool strap Servus! Love it!


----------



## Servus

THANK YOU, sir!


----------



## Rammus

Wonderful pics @Servus :-!


----------



## jah

Rangeman!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Servus said:


>


Yeah, sheep! They said "baaaa, weeee neeeed haaaaircut!" :-d


----------



## electric0ant

WW-5100 in its natural environment


----------



## Maddog1970

Burton Rangeman where it's supposed to be!


----------



## FarmeR57

G-Shock toque protecting me from "the nature"


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

FarmeR57 said:


> G-Shock toque protecting me from "the nature"
> 
> View attachment 14787631


Hehe looks like you're in a blizzard...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

> Hehe looks like you're in a blizzard...


Ice fog gets thick in the morning when it gets this cold, but no blizzards yet. Bottomed out at -40 yesterday morning but supposedly heading towards warmer days...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Snuck out of work in time to catch the sunset on my hike home!


----------



## tommy.arashikage




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Miklos86

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


That's a great picture.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Wow, love that pic! Surreal!


----------



## greg1491

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Great shot Tom. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Miklos86 said:


> That's a great picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk





Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, love that pic! Surreal!





greg1491 said:


> Great shot Tom. b-)


Thanks so much gents  Very kind


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme with 2 Olive Drab beauties


----------



## acadian

I still can't ride my bike but decided to go for a short hike this morning....

Missed these...








Nailed it! 
















An apple a day, keeps.....


----------



## tommy.arashikage

^this is encouraging to see, acadian. As always, outstanding shots! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dxnnis

Great to see your out and about again, take it steady


----------



## t minus

GF-8250....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Shutter Island 








Re-post

.. great shots @acadian @t minus


----------



## nworbled

In July 2018 I climbed and summitted the Grand Teton in Wyoming and raised over $3600 for charity (Big City Mountaineers) wearing my Casio Pathfinder.


----------



## Dxnnis

nworbled said:


> In July 2018 I climbed and summitted the Grand Teton in Wyoming and raised over $3600 for charity (Big City Mountaineers) wearing my Casio Pathfinder.


Nice one, well done


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Surly Troll




----------



## issey.miyake

Just discovered this thread ...


----------



## Guarionex

GWS5600


----------



## acadian

Little hike to catch the golden hour. Happy Digi Hump Day


----------



## joaot

Rising red


----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> Little hike to catch the golden hour. Happy Digi Hump Day
> 
> View attachment 14823281


Nice photo, hope your recovery is going well


----------



## bigswifty1

Hey that's great, I never thought of doing that (I have a Mavic Air also). Nice one!



joaot said:


> Rising red
> View attachment 14823615


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Nice photo, hope your recovery is going well


Thanks...

recovery is slow - I just need to give my collarbone time to heal before I do anything with my arm (or get back on the bike). I suspect it will be another month before I get the green light.

in the meantime I've been doing morning walks/hikes instead.

Very foggy this morning.

View attachment IMG_2111.jpg


----------



## acadian

Grrr stupid double post


----------



## Martins.

Helping to clean the beaches in Catalonia, after the Gloria storm.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Servus




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## acadian

beautiful sunrise this morning - have a great Saturday


----------



## Rocket1991

acadian said:


> beautiful sunrise this morning - have a great Saturday
> 
> View attachment 14832021


Stunning!


----------



## Dxnnis

Think @Rocket1991 summed it up perfectly @acadian


----------



## acadian

Rocket1991 said:


> Stunning!





Dxnnis said:


> Think @Rocket1991 summed it up perfectly @acadian


Thanks guys - funny because many times the shots I don't think will turn out good often times come out great. that's why I always say "just make sure you TAKE the shot"....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper shots everyone and especially a big shoutout to @acadianSpeedy recovery and all the best


----------



## Time4Playnow

Despite what Punxsutawney Phil said today about an early Spring....we have a ways to go yet!! :-d:-d

Happy Superbowl Sunday!! :-! I pick the Chiefs by 10 or more... ;-)


----------



## acadian

Happy Monday


----------



## Servus

No sunrise/set, no ocean.
After the storm on the weekend this afternoon I had to cut the paths free ....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14842727


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome photos gents. Thanks for sharing 









Background: Casio's Nature/ outdoor theme. One of my fave! My green Mudmaster blends in perfectly


----------



## Martins.

At the work


----------



## Servus

Taking advantage of the beautiful weather.....


----------



## acadian

these guys were tying to get the money shot )


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> View attachment 14849967
> 
> 
> these guys were tying to get the money shot ?
> 
> View attachment 14849969
> 
> 
> View attachment 14849971


Beautiful stuff. That last shot took my breath away.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @acadian and @Servus


----------



## acadian

morning hike before getting my work day started.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Brilliant @acadian Got some San Fransisco shots too... almost same location ( gotta look for it ) My girlfriends photo series on a business some time ago


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

acadian said:


>





acadian said:


>


Beautiful shots, Acadian! SF is a very picturesque city, especially for this natural overlook toward the city. It is without a doubt one of the best overlooks for cities in US.

I wanna give you double Likes, but too bad I can't. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## acadian

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Beautiful shots, Acadian! SF is a very picturesque city, especially for this natural overlook toward the city. It is without a doubt one of the best overlooks for cities in US.
> 
> I wanna give you double Likes, but too bad I can't. Thank you for sharing!


ahhhh thanks Jonathan. I agree that there are so many awesome view points here. it helps that we are surrounded by the bay. I feel pretty fortunate that I hike (or bike) up here from my house - love catching sunrises when Karl the Fog is asleep. lol.

Cheers!

This morning...


----------



## Sir Galahad

My 5600 always comes with me on MTB rides. Love it.









Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

acadian said:


> View attachment 14864481


50 cents! For 1 look? Anyone actually spend money for that thing? ;-)


----------



## FarmeR57

If we had a "picture of the year" prize this is a contender


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

^ Would be nice if you use a quote above, thanks FarmeR57. And yes, Acadian deserves it! He has many nice pics though in this thread and others.


Quick question for Acadian, just for curiosity. What is that street with the orange street lights going toward SF? Is that El Camino Real?


----------



## acadian

FarmeR57 said:


> View attachment 14864557
> 
> 
> If we had a "picture of the year" prize this is a contender


ahhhh shucks...thank you! I just enjoy Gs and making nice pictures when I go out on my morning adventures.



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> ^ Would be nice if you use a quote above, thanks FarmeR57. And yes, Acadian deserves it! He has many nice pics though in this thread and others.
> 
> Quick question for Acadian, just for curiosity. What is that street with the orange street lights going toward SF? Is that El Camino Real?


Thank you to you as well Jonathan. That is market street - it leads to the famous SF Ferry Building. you can see it here in this picture


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Servus

Nothing special........


----------



## Dr. Wong

Bangkok sunset.







This is from a relative of mine living there.


----------



## James142

Out for an afternoon walk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents


----------



## acadian

Have a great Sunday friends


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme from Africa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian




----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> View attachment 14890703
> 
> 
> View attachment 14890707
> 
> 
> View attachment 14890697
> 
> 
> View attachment 14890709
> 
> 
> View attachment 14890715


Great choice @acadian the best looking one of these new models for sure
P.S hope they was not your shoes


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Great choice @acadian the best looking one of these new models for sure
> P.S hope they was not your shoes


ha ha luckily they were not.

yeah it's a fun one...I'm not particularly fond of the two tone bezels but this one doesn't look bad.

Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stunning @acadian


----------



## acadian




----------



## iimm

MTG on a slope










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @acadian and @iimm and @Rammus










My girlfriend  rocking her GW-9405KJ-5JR


----------



## Rammus

Gw9400 in the rain


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## il Pirati

Not a bad commute.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How cool @il Pirati


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> Gw9400 in the rain
> 
> View attachment 14901521


You got the new stealth one! I want one! Cool


----------



## Rammus

Mr.Jones82 said:


> You got the new stealth one! I want one! Cool


Yes this is the new GW-9400-1BER Blackout


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Some serious antennas


----------



## il Pirati

Another froggy ferry trip.


----------



## acadian

TGIF - have a great day friends

















I wasn't the only one enjoying the nice morning - Wile E was also out.

















and one from yesterday that I forgot to post


----------



## Dxnnis

Awesome photos @acadian, hope the recovery is going well


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Awesome photos @acadian, hope the recovery is going well


Thanks Dxnnis. it's going well..I think I have enough strength and flexibility in my shoulder to ride again but the new problem is wearing a heavy pack. When I commute I need to carry a pack with my laptop, tools, tubes, pump, change of clothes, etc.... it's super sensitive and uncomfortable right now - it puts a lot of pressure on the metal plate. Hope that with time it will get conditioned and I won't feel it anymore.


----------



## Dxnnis

Good to hear, don't rush it and you'll get there


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Not sure if posted alreay GPW-2000-3a Olive Drab Gravitymaster overlooking the South China Sea. Superb photos again @il Pirati









Also awesome shots @acadian. Take good care and take it easy pls; always safety first!


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Mike Rivera

Always nice pix acadian!


----------



## Mike Rivera

The Rangeman helping in the yard ...


----------



## acadian

Mike Rivera said:


> Always nice pix acadian!


Thanks Mike!!!

hope you are done with your yard work )

lost in the woods with this guy


----------



## acadian

quick hike before Sunday brunch

have a great Sunday


----------



## Servus

Since it finally snowed the last days, a few pictures with and without snow.........


----------



## Dxnnis

Lovely @servus


----------



## Servus

Thanks, Dennis. 
my wife has optimized the pictures 3+4 a little bit  
I don't have a knack for that.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Lighting the grill yesterday. Love the GD-350 for cooking. Its' Vibration alarm is great.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Other perspective


----------



## issey.miyake

Some leaves means nature right lol


----------



## ZoKet

GA800 on the sea...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

The unnatural concrete jungle


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriends choice










Welcome welcome @Spirit of the Watch Great shots; thanks for sharing


----------



## d2mac

Green hull: Star ferry? 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> My girlfriends choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome welcome @Spirit of the Watch Great shots; thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Green hull: Star ferry?


Yeah Star Ferry .. So relaxing


----------



## acadian

Happy Friday


----------



## FarmeR57

Lake Louise AB
















the view has a bit more "pop" in the summer...


----------



## Rocket1991

acadian said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 14929733


Stunning !


----------



## memento_mori

acadian said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 14929733


Great photo and I hope it is an incident that your shoulder is better!


----------



## acadian

memento_mori said:


> Great photo and I hope it is an incident that your shoulder is better!


Thank you sir...I'm doing much better. As of earlier this week I'm back on the bike but not on the mountain bike just yet. It's a start...


----------



## memento_mori

acadian said:


> Thank you sir...I'm doing much better. As of earlier this week I'm back on the bike but not on the mountain bike just yet. It's a start...


Congratulations 

I remember the x-ray, and it looked horrible. I hope you will be on the mountain bike step by step! (And let us see your beautiful photos of nature and city)


----------



## Watch Addicted

The Mudmaster getting dirty in nature


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

FarmeR57 said:


> Lake Louise AB
> 
> View attachment 14929875
> 
> View attachment 14929879
> 
> 
> the view has a bit more "pop" in the summer...
> View attachment 14929885


Yeah, I'd say.

+1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend rocking the 35th Anniversary Gravitymaster









Cloudy but rather balmy Saturday afternoon


----------



## acadian

I'm not the only one making a comeback - so is the rain.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Servus

.


----------



## Servus

Today again on the local mountain on the way, we parked at the Picture oak.

















Opposite is a chapel of the Virgin Mary.

































After that we went to the ruins of the castle Speckfeld.









































I wonder how many centuries the tree has been around.


----------



## Servus




----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> I'm not the only one making a comeback - so is the rain.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 14932187


Nice to see your bike back out again @acadian

Also some great photos @servus


----------



## Servus

Now arrived......ruins of Castle Speckfeld.


----------



## Servus

And now happy home again.

Kind regards


----------



## WES51

Servus said:


> View attachment 14933271


What happened to the bacon?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong South Side...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Beautiful day!


----------



## acadian

Great pictures Servus and Mr. Jones82

Thanks Dxnnis


----------



## il Pirati

I made a decision a couple months ago to reprioritize. Sold my Seiko MM300, which was/is a phenomenal watch, and used most of the funds to buy this mountain bike. Haven't ridden an MTB in 20 years. It was the sport that got me into cycling, and how I spent all my time, and every dollar I earned, throughout my teenage years. Feels amazing to be back on the trails.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful beautiful gents Awesome shots everyone 

Men At Work 

















TOUGH .....


----------



## FarmeR57

> I made a decision a couple months ago to reprioritize. Sold my Seiko MM300, which was/is a phenomenal watch, and used most of the funds to buy this mountain bike. Haven't ridden an MTB in 20 years. It was the sport that got me into cycling, and how I spent all my time, and every dollar I earned, throughout my teenage years. Feels amazing to be back on the trails.


That is a great decision il Pirati (and a great Frogman). Good to hear a mountain bike was first on your list of things to add to your life \,,/


----------



## acadian

il Pirati said:


> I made a decision a couple months ago to reprioritize. Sold my Seiko MM300, which was/is a phenomenal watch, and used most of the funds to buy this mountain bike. Haven't ridden an MTB in 20 years. It was the sport that got me into cycling, and how I spent all my time, and every dollar I earned, throughout my teenage years. Feels amazing to be back on the trails.


I approve of your decision, your bike, pictures and watch.

happy trails!


----------



## acadian

No better way to start a Monday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Not sure if posted alreay









My girlfriend rocking the Mudmaster. Quite stormy this day. As far as I remember my first MM ( 2015 ) followed by the green one !


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> Great pictures Servus and Mr. Jones82
> 
> Thanks Dxnnis
> 
> View attachment 14935111
> 
> 
> View attachment 14935113


Thanks! As usual, beautiful stuff on your end. Also, like the splash of red on your bike and the way it pairs with the red on your square in the pic. Cool! That's what I call an outfit hahaha



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful beautiful gents Awesome shots everyone
> 
> Men At Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOUGH .....


I really dig the new Love the Sea and Earth Rangeman! You're the only I'm seeing rocking it thus far. Congrats! Love it


----------



## zigg

Spooky TCM


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I really dig the new Love the Sea and Earth Rangeman! You're the only I'm seeing rocking it thus far. Congrats! Love it


Thanks! I think it's a great new release. Crisp display, interesting colour theme, cool band and on top great value for money. Go for it if you like it - Surely the price will be rather going up ( not down ) Good timing now getting this Ranger  My girlfriend likes this one; If I'm not mistaken we got 3,4 more new Earth ones on F17 Good luck


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks! I think it's a great new release. Crisp display, interesting colour theme, cool band and on top great value for money. Go for it if you like it - Surely the price will be rather going up ( not down ) Good timing now getting this Ranger  My girlfriend likes this one; If I'm not mistaken we got 3,4 more new Earth ones on F17 Good luck


Agree on all accounts. I'm thinking of getting the new black out version or this one to replace my olive green Rangeman (well, I'll probably just keep it, I always have trouble parting hahaha). I love the color scheme and the idea behind it. It is very unique!


----------



## acadian




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## acadian

you can see the Golden Gate Bridge in the distance just sticking out of the fog (upper left) - so rad!








from the top of one of the two peaks at Twin Peaks


----------



## Rammus

acadian said:


> View attachment 14944991
> 
> 
> you can see the Golden Gate Bridge in the distance just sticking out of the fog (upper left) - so rad!
> View attachment 14945013
> 
> 
> from the top of one of the two peaks at Twin Peaks
> View attachment 14945003
> 
> 
> View attachment 14945007


Wonderful pictures :-!


----------



## kenls

Took my "neutered" Rangeman to work today, Spring is on the way...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Appreciating the morning time









Super shots gents


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

acadian said:


> you can see the Golden Gate Bridge in the distance just sticking out of the fog (upper left) - so rad!


Magnificent shot! Pretty interesting to be above the fog like that. What catches the eyes even more so than the Golden Gate is the church in the USF campus.


----------



## kenls

Another day, another watch...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome weather today


----------



## computer_freak




----------



## Servus




----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> View attachment 14950307
> 
> 
> View attachment 14950309
> 
> 
> View attachment 14950311
> 
> 
> View attachment 14950313
> 
> 
> View attachment 14950315
> 
> 
> View attachment 14950317
> 
> 
> View attachment 14950321
> 
> 
> View attachment 14950323


Simply ..... |> :-! |>


----------



## acadian

Conditions this morning


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Servus




----------



## Servus




----------



## Dxnnis

Absolutely wonderful, @servus
Be sure to stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Sugman

Out hiking with the kids...and dogs...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool shots everyone This thread is getting better & better. Thanks for the great support!


----------



## jah

Here are some shots from Horseshoe Bend


----------



## jovani




----------



## Fookus




----------



## jah

Alstrom Point & Zion National


----------



## FarmeR57

Spring is a bit behind this year but I had a special guest on a trail clearing session today. Porcupines don't move very fast and seem to feel safe in trees so it was easy to get close.


----------



## Servus

@FarmeR57 

Nice shots.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

FarmeR57 said:


> Spring is a bit behind this year but I had a special guest on a trail clearing session today. Porcupines don't move very fast and seem to feel safe in trees so it was easy to get close.
> 
> View attachment 14961113
> 
> 
> View attachment 14961115
> 
> 
> View attachment 14961117
> 
> 
> View attachment 14961119
> 
> 
> View attachment 14961123


Wow, very cool!

Sunset tonight for me.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Great photos @Mr.Jones82 but I was not sure if your watch is hidden in the photos and spent a while looking for it, lol


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Great photos @Mr.Jones82 but I was not sure if your watch is hidden in the photos and spent a while looking for it, lol


Hahaha you're right, I didn't post my G. I was actually acting as a guide for some visiting friends and I never got a chance to get a proper watch shot today...but there is this, my post-hike beer shot. Haha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## acadian

I haven't been posing many biking pictures because I've been riding when it's still dark out to avoid people. This morning after my ride I dragged my wife out for a walk - always nice to get out to get fresh air. Dolores Park in SF was close to empty - something I've rarely seen.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Mike Rivera

As a 3rd-generation San Franciscan (now living near Sacramento), it's always fun to see your posts acadian as I've been to most of the places where they're taken (including this one). Looks to be a nice day in The City ...


----------



## acadian

Mike Rivera said:


> As a 3rd-generation San Franciscan (now living near Sacramento), it's always fun to see your posts acadian as I've been to most of the places where they're taken (including this one). Looks to be a nice day in The City ...


any time my friend....I enjoy making them as much as you appreciate them. Have a great weekend and stay safe/healthy


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Social distancing in the Forest









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Because of the pandemic/exit restriction, a walk without leaving my property.
May we all get through this whole thing okay.


----------



## acadian

Morning hike with the wife


----------



## Dxnnis

That is some back garden @servus


----------



## il Pirati

Local pump track, good times!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 









Olive Drab ( nature theme ) delight. Shout out to @Time4PlaynowHaven't seen you for awhile. Hopefully everything ok. Pls take good care. Greetings Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## il Pirati

Morning commute with my oldest watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Balmy 25°C


----------



## Vost

Thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## jovani

Where did you buy?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

These days I take the back trails to avoid people whenever I have to go anywhere. Makes for some nice walks during uncertain times. Take care.


----------



## acadian

momentary break in the weather...


----------



## acadian

grrr...dreaded double post.


----------



## memento_mori

Spring in Austria


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pls find the G


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 14994789


So great to see you here GregGreat shot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## il Pirati

Froggy on a very Frogman beach


----------



## Freeride2002

Forgot to throw on a nato. Had to ride on the backpack.


----------



## WES51

Freeride2002 said:


> Forgot to throw on a nato. Had to ride on the backpack.


This looks really cool. Can you share some specs on that adapter.


----------



## Freeride2002

It's a Jay and Kay's 16-22mm adapter for a 5600. Great product for changing out with standard 22mm straps or natos.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 








Cool shots gents


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cherry blossoms hiking home from work


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful @Mr.Jones82


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Beautiful @Mr.Jones82


Thank you sir! My fairly secluded walk home in the woods is the only real pleasure I have right now. Hahaha. Hope you're doing well and take care.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Hike with the kids yesterday. Caught 3 snakes. This guy bit me on the arm lol. You can see blood on my forearm.


----------



## Mike Rivera

It's been 20 hours ... still alive? ;-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## il Pirati




----------



## TatsNGuns

More importantly is that a land rover? Land cruiser FJ ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

In the trees









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Chaos_meme

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, very cool!
> 
> Sunset tonight for me.
> 
> View attachment 14964751
> 
> 
> View attachment 14964753
> 
> 
> View attachment 14964755


What city is that in the valley in the background?


----------



## ZoKet

Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone - always a joy, a great honour & pleasure seeing you here @Greg 1491- 









My girlfriend enjoying today's afternoon view after many gloomy and rainy days in HK...  ☔


----------



## memento_mori

Rangebeast on a walk and sunset


----------



## Vost




----------



## TatsNGuns

Enjoying spring









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@TatsNGuns I miss your garden photo with the rooster...would be perfect here as well 









Hong Kong South Side @d2mac knows this spot


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> @TatsNGuns I miss your garden photo with the rooster...would be perfect here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong South Side @d2mac knows this spot


My mudmaster gwg-1000-1a3 is en route albeit being done by pack mule with a gimped up leg , cant believe usps has figured out routes within the US to take longer than a week.... I'm thinking that yellow strap your showing here will be my first extra purchase for it. If pictures are correct the small arrow should be a similar yellow to tie it together...

Double watching it ... LHD snuck into the G club...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## that.gshock.life

West Coast beach in New Zealand.


----------



## Vost

TatsNGuns said:


> ......


Ohh man, LOVE all these Animals - you may be very happy with it? Oh how nice is that.... So GREAT.

Nice watches also..


----------



## TatsNGuns

Thanks mate , yes we love our animals for sure. Fresh free range eggs are excellent. Next up will most likely be pigs cause fresh home raised bacon is seriously excellent. Thank you ... have a great day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 










GWG 1000gb-4 Casio China  Mudmaster Special Edition overlooking the South China Sea. Beautiful weather today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hazy but nice


----------



## Philbo24

In lock-down!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

And to restore order to the G-universe


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## PredatorGanaz

In pitch black night rocking my Step tracker G Squad series .


----------



## Freeride2002




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## mougino




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome @mougino The colour match is staggering 









Nature theme and greetings to Saint-Malo, Brittany. Beautiful memories


----------



## mougino

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome @mougino The colour match is staggering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature theme and greetings to Saint-Malo, Brittany. Beautiful memories


Thanks Deepsea  just taken at the entrance of the park last weekend, within 1 km from home and staying out < 1 hour of course, as forced by law... (park itself was closed)

Can't wait to have our life back and be able to take some cool pictures in the wild. We usually rent in Dinard every few years, right in front of where you took that nice picture! 

Nicolas


----------



## Mr.Jones82

So I took my new blackout Rangeman for a hike and have to say I love the look. I don't wear my green one much actually because I like to take my blackout gx-56 hiking, but this will probably be my new go to. Love it! Anyway, take care everyone!


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super duper cool @Mr.Jones82  Great shots. Thanks for your great contribution Thanks for the background info @mougino and yes pls some photos once you're allowed to go out again. Looking very much forward to few Dinard shots; but I know this will take some time... take good care; be safe!









Navy Frogman on the Fanling Golf course of the Hong Kong Golf Club, one of Asia's most finest with hundreds of old and valuable trees as you see some in the photo. Beautiful.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper cool @Mr.Jones82  Great shots. Thanks for your great contribution Thanks for the background info @mougino and yes pls some photos once you're allowed to go out again. Looking very much forward to few Dinard shots; but I know this will take some time... take good care; be safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Frogman on the Fanling Golf course of the Hong Kong Golf Club, one of Asia's most finest with hundreds of old and valuable trees as you see some in the photo. Beautiful.


Thanks Deepsea! This is the only thread I check regularly. I love nature pics and always appreciate your contributions! I cannot wait until everyone is out and about again. I look forward to all the photos (looking at you Acadian haha). For now, be safe and take care everyone!


----------



## mougino

French confinement rules allow a daily 1-hour walk at no more than 1 km from home. I just took those in my neighborhood! Stay safe fine people!


----------



## WES51

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15058777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15058781


That is a 'proper' city. With a defined city living area and lot's of beautiful nature around it that people can enjoy.

Beautiful pictures too.


----------



## Surly Troll




----------



## Vost

...5 min ago..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @mougino @Surly Troll @Vost Pls stay safe and thanks for sharing









Sea Leopard


----------



## Surly Troll




----------



## Pepino

Have foil on display?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly Troll

Pepino said:


> Have foil on display?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foil: no, screen protector: yes


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Steelerswit

@Deepsea_dweller finally got a pic of Tom and his GF while out for a walk~










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dxnnis

Steelerswit said:


> @Deepsea_dweller finally got a pic of Tom and his GF while out for a walk~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Oh dear, lol


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wow, some good pics this week. Nice work gents!


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## Dxnnis

memento_mori said:


> View attachment 15080379


Lovely shot @memento_mori


----------



## il Pirati

Got the 5610 back from my son for a nice sunny ride.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Happy Saturday folks! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 14994789


I love the look of this one, which model is it?



Vost said:


> ...5 min ago..
> 
> View attachment 15068869


That poor thing must be blind now, haha.

They just came out of hibernation here a few weeks ago. Only 2 of the 5 that frequent my backyard appear to have survived the soft but long winter sadly though, the others were still too small I suspect.

And lastly I guess I should post a pic of my own. Not sure if my backyard counts as nature but I'm giving you 3 so no complaints pls :-d


----------



## greg1491

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I love the look of this one, which model is it?


Thanks. Thats an older aviator model GW3500BB.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Words to live by.....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

greg1491 said:


> Thanks. Thats an older aviator model GW3500BB.


Why oh why did I have to ask... I don't need another G but I found one for sale in a really nice condition and the price is also decent....

Thanks a lot! ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Not a nature shot but nature theme








 approaching St Malo,Brittany....memories memories... thanks to everyone for sharing. Such a great wonderful thread


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Still confined to the backyard, but I wanted to try to take a slightly better pic than yesterday:









Watch photography is hard man. No matter what I try, I always seem to get at least a little bit of glare.


----------



## greg1491




----------



## il Pirati

My son (7y.o) asked if we could take a picture of our watches in nature because he likes this thread!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nice hike home from work where I met a new friend at the end


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

il Pirati said:


> My son (7y.o) asked if we could take a picture of our watches in nature because he likes this thread!


Well played lil' Pirati ;-)|>


----------



## G-Drive

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Still confined to the backyard, but I wanted to try to take a slightly better pic than yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 15087403
> 
> 
> Watch photography is hard man. No matter what I try, I always seem to get at least a little bit of glare.


Nice lemon ! :-!:-d


----------



## utzelu

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15078617


Awesome picture. What town is it, if you don't mind me asking? Looks like a dream town to me, as I like nature myself.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fingers crossed Life will be gradually back to normal this week in Hong Kong. Staying vigilant of course.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

utzelu said:


> Awesome picture. What town is it, if you don't mind me asking? Looks like a dream town to me, as I like nature myself.


Gwangju, South Korea. It looks a lot better from my pics up in the clouds, but Korea in general has mountains running all over it so hiking trails are never far away which I appreciate!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Life is good


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Family hike at the nearby forest preserve today.


Picnic before the hike. Sorry doggo, no sandwiches for you.


Signs of spring starting to show here.



Heard and then saw a red-headed woodpecker high up in one of these trees.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Looks like after some stormy weather @tommy.arashikage Great shots. Where's it? Thanks for sharing









Master of colour changing outdoors. The British Army GG-B100BA-1A Mudmaster.. above shot: different angle, brighter sunlight


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looks like after some stormy weather @tommy.arashikage Great shots. Where's it? Thanks for sharing


Thank you DSD! Yes indeed, we've had quite a bit of rain and heavy winds here lately (north suburb of Chicago).
That British Army Mudmaster of yours sure is a looker! Hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @tommy.arashikage Just checked out a bit the area around Chicago; love this forum and this thread. 1000 of miles apart but yet so close 








Older shots







of my 2 Mudmaster's overlooking HK's South Side. Tucked away a bit from the buzzing City but still easy and quick accessible. You can see all sorts of maritime activities - Loving it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme. Love The Sea And The Earth Gulfie








GWN-Q1000K-7AJR


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Took a long hike through the fields that surround my village today, enjoying the warm weather while it lasts.

Just a few shots taken along the way:


----------



## FarmeR57

After a few weeks waiting for parts and and afternoon in the garage, it's nice to get the first ride of the season.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice shots gents 









[ Oder shot ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Where's it @HereComesTheBoom? Very nice! Cool shots @FarmeR57 Enjoy the ride 









Love The Sea And The Earth Frogman! Perfect occasion


----------



## greg1491

Great Spring photos from everyone. Great to be able to get back outside.


----------



## Time4Playnow

greg1491 said:


> Great Spring photos from everyone. Great to be able to get back outside.
> View attachment 15108469


In that vein, here are a couple Spring photos I took yesterday.... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## greg1491

Time4Playnow said:


> In that vein, here are a couple Spring photos I took yesterday.... :-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 15108477
> 
> 
> View attachment 15108479
> 
> 
> View attachment 15108483


Please keep the snow at your house. Im ready for warm weather.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Where's it @HereComesTheBoom? Very nice! Cool shots @FarmeR57 Enjoy the ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love The Sea And The Earth Frogman! Perfect occasion


Thanks!

I live in the north of the Netherlands in the province Friesland aka Frysla.

It's pretty much all flat farmland here. A little too flat for me personally to be honest, I really love mountains and forests myself.

But maybe that's just a case of the grass being greener on the other side of the fence, idk ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome @Time4Playnow although rather an alaskan spring I think Great to see some outdoors shots and hopefully you have settled in well. Great shot @greg1491 and so nice having you here. Pls more when you can  You 2 be safe pls


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I live in the north of the Netherlands in the province Friesland aka Frysla.
> 
> It's pretty much all flat farmland here. A little too flat for me personally to be honest, I really love mountains and forests myself.
> 
> But maybe that's just a case of the grass being greener on the other side of the fence, idk ;-)


Yeah I know  I remember Friesland milk  Thanks a lot for the info. Many many years ago I had been to Ameland and Texel. Awesome! You surely know.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

For @Time4Playnow









GWG 1000rd-4ajf


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot 









Waiting for the players


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah I know  I remember Friesland milk  Thanks a lot for the info. Many many years ago I had been to Ameland and Texel. Awesome! You surely know.


That's cool, I've never even been to Ameland nor Texel myself! lol

Terschelling always was my island of choice. They have a great annual cultural festival there called Oeral that I really enjoy, but that's now off the agenda with the virus sadly.

Hopefully it can return again next year.

Cheers.


----------



## batosai117

The Rangeman in my natural environment in Texas, barbecuing.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> That's cool, I've never even been to Ameland nor Texel myself! lol
> 
> Terschelling always was my island of choice. They have a great annual cultural festival there called Oeral that I really enjoy, but that's now off the agenda with the virus sadly.
> 
> Hopefully it can return again next year.
> 
> Cheers.


Just read the terrible news about the drowned surfers at Scheveningen beach near The Hague. Such terrible news. My condolences to the family, relatives and friends. Heartbreaking. RIP


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## JustAbe

✰


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

batosai117 said:


> The Rangeman in my natural environment in Texas, barbecuing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Loving it Well done Welcome to the Ranger Club & the Nature Thread


----------



## Tycho Brahe

GA-800 mod - dial/ button/case/ movement swap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just read the terrible news about the drowned surfers at Scheveningen beach near The Hague. Such terrible news. My condolences to the family, relatives and friends. Heartbreaking. RIP


Yeah, that was a weird one....

The sea was pretty rough that day but apparently it was the foam that did them in. In some places there was 3.5 meters of foam on top of the water somehow! One of the bodies still hasn't been recovered yet.. :-(


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Nat-e

It was a good Saturday.


----------



## adt89




----------



## Rammus




----------



## xernanyo

Rangeman in the fields









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I am not sure what to make of this. It was obviously placed on the post for some sort of purpose or remembrance of sorts. Strange.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Break time


----------



## Vario

my customer's photo








my photo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice nice @Vario


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Shutter Island 









Alcatraz









South  China Sea


----------



## jovani




----------



## TatsNGuns

Free range chicken shot









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Facelessman

There are so many great shots here in this thread. I was embarrassed to post here as i thought i don't have a view or photography skills. But just like everything in life, i hope i get better with practice so please bare with me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome to the Nature thread @Facelessman Fine shot; great match. Keep them coming here  It's also about the spirit 








Nature theme


----------



## mougino

Building a wood tent in the forest with my 4 yo son and the Casioak adrenaline.


----------



## acadian

Happy Friday


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice to see your bike is out again, hope your fully recovered now


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Nice to see your bike is out again, hope your fully recovered now


Thanks - I've been on the bike for several weeks now but I tend to ride in the darkness to avoid running into other people, so no good opportunity to take pictures

My shoulder still hurts once in a while, but for the most part it's good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 15145309
> 
> 
> View attachment 15145311


Nice to see you back! Amazing pics as usual!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great to have you back @acadian









HK Racecourse Happy Valley


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Shmurge

My new addition.









Отправлено с моего AUM-L41 через Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

this little guy held on for a good 1h walk on the beach


----------



## Schwizzle

Love being by rushing water..









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Chempop

I saw an owl today:


----------



## Scott.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

Froggy, not in his natural environment.


----------



## acadian

Little touristy hike with the wife in San Francisco his morning as we remember and honor those who lost their lives in the defense of our freedom. It's because of them we get to enjoy days like that today with our families and friends. (sorry for all my non American friends who don't care :-! )


----------



## Dxnnis

Totally respect the special days other countries have @acadian


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Totally respect the special days other countries have @acadian


Thank you my friend... it's great to be alive despite all the craziness going on in this world.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone, pls stay safe  ... lovely sightseeing trip @acadian.


----------



## Facelessman

As natural as my backyard can be


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots everyone, pls stay safe  ... lovely sightseeing trip @acadian.
> View attachment 15156497


Deepsea, that is a really cool pic with the foggy skyline and the weathered railing to match it! Wow, I really like that shot


----------



## batosai117

I took my family out to Canyon Lake yesterday on my new to me pelican bass raider boat. My GPR-B1000 Rangeman kept up with the time, saved the starting point in case we ventured too far, and I checked the barometer due to local thunderstorms. We had a break in the weather for a few hours so we loaded up for our day out. We had a few close ones but didn't get to bring any fish home this time. I'll be more prepared for the next trip. Growing up I've always been a saltwater fisherman so these freshwater bass were probably wondering what I was throwing at them. New tackle en route from amazon. Plenty of summer left to go. We even found a miniature "waterfall."

My wife and kids greatly enjoyed the day which is what counts.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Sounds like you had a good time @batosai117 something that is sorely missing these days


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @Mr.Jones82 Glad you like it 

















.. some rescue exercise  Love the villa which is partially covered by the helicopter  Priceless!


----------



## Facelessman

Make a refreshing stop after a long drive


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Poor butterfly, I wonder where the other half of him flew off to?


----------



## Mike Rivera

Here's my PRW60-T while hiking in the Northern California Sierra mountains over Memorial Day weekend at almost 5,000 feet.


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Facelessman

Storm is coming


----------



## TatsNGuns

Playing catch up....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Rangeman time, flowers










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TatsNGuns said:


> Rangeman time, flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice Love the Sea and Earth Rangeman!

Pretty cloudy today


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice Love the Sea and Earth Rangeman!
> 
> Pretty cloudy today
> View attachment 15169498
> 
> 
> View attachment 15169502
> 
> 
> View attachment 15169506


Beautiful country yall live in and thank you... not shabby on yours as well. Where do you call home ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super shots everyone 







Yellow Mudmaster overlooking the South China  Sea ( older photo )


----------



## xernanyo

Charging my GW-M5610 while enjoying the sun!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Mr.Jones82

I haven't worn my Kobe for a while, so I threw it on for a hike today and remembered why it is my favorite square. The colorway, the fire department symbol on the keeper (and caseback), the textured buckle, the blue outline on the crystal, the Kobe City Fire Department signature, the rope running down both straps, and the especially unique titanium caseback all come together to form one of the best square releases in quite a while. Sorry for the lengthy write up, but I just love this G. I've had a great weekend hiking and hope you all have a good one as well.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TatsNGuns said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Love the Sea and Earth Rangeman!
> 
> Pretty cloudy today
> View attachment 15169498
> 
> 
> View attachment 15169502
> 
> 
> View attachment 15169506
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful country yall live in and thank you... not shabby on yours as well. Where do you call home ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry, just noticed this. I am currently living in South Korea.


----------



## Time4Playnow

No better nature than my own yard, IMHO. :-d

Kicking back after mowing a bit on this gorgeous day. Love it. Next up on the agenda is pizza and beer. :-!:-!









What's the moon doing out already? ;-):-!









For those Steeler fans out there, you can make out a Steeler Country flag in the lower-left portion of the photo below. ;-)









My own personal weather station:


----------



## Steelerswit

Hibiscus and the woods in my back yard.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Time4Playnow and @Steelerswit For a second I thought T4P has visited the Augusta Golf Club ( 1st photo ) Awesome backyard photos all the way and loving the hibiscus shots so much Mr Wit Thanks 4 sharing guys and be safe


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots @Time4Playnow and @Steelerswit For a second I thought T4P has visited the Augusta Golf Club ( 1st photo ) Awesome backyard photos all the way and loving the hibiscus shots so much Mr Wit Thanks 4 sharing guys and be safe


Thanks DSD. Sorry, no Augusta Golf Club. :-d

I did forget to include this photo. This newborn little guy (or gal) was in the woods next to my house this past week. What a cute little thing! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

Beautiful grounds there, @Time4Playnow. Very idyllic. |>

I took the GPR out for a nice walk today myself. The sun is rejuvenating.


----------



## Steelerswit

More hibiscus blooming.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## batosai117

Had another outing at Canyon Lake. No fish but we saw them jumping all over the place. We had a great time checking new fishing spots and playing in the water. We would fish from the boat for a little while then "claim a new land" and find a clearing to wade in the water to cool off. I kept the baro warning on today since we were expecting rain. We got a few sprinkles towards the end but nothing serious. My little boat even helped tow in a jet ski that ran out of gas about a hundred feet out from the boat ramp. Guy was happy we helped and in turn helped me load up my boat.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Mrs Wit wanted flowers for the deck sill planters. So I got her some pretty colors (colours for our English speakers. The trouble I got in school when I came to 'Merica)

So while out I found 2 rescue hibiscus and brought them home as well. (yes, I'm weak for them being a Pacific Islander)

They have perked up and got the good stuff to plant them in.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Mr.Jones82

batosai117 said:


> Had another outing at Canyon Lake. No fish but we saw them jumping all over the place. We had a great time checking new fishing spots and playing in the water. We would fish from the boat for a little while then "claim a new land" and find a clearing to wade in the water to cool off. I kept the baro warning on today since we were expecting rain. We got a few sprinkles towards the end but nothing serious. My little boat even helped tow in a jet ski that ran out of gas about a hundred feet out from the boat ramp. Guy was happy we helped and in turn helped me load up my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Awesome story! Warms my heart. I had to paddle for 2 days with my dad one time (long story) until we finally saw someone who eventually towed us ashore. We were so grateful. Haha


----------



## JustAbe

Steelerswit said:


> More hibiscus blooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Excellent shots and quite an orchard you have there, Sir!!! :-!b-)|>


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Steelerswit said:


> More hibiscus blooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Wow, you got a real Georgia O'Keeffe on your hands. Beaut!


----------



## Steelerswit

JustAbe said:


> Excellent shots and quite an orchard you have there, Sir!!! :-!b-)|>


It's actually just a few plants. What I do have is a Grove. Just walked around my woods and took a few shots.

Wild white rose

Wild red rose

Random wild flower

And a few views looking out back, and 1 looking to the house last.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Chempop

I'm taking lots of nature walks lately, discovered all these new trails and wildlife conservation areas right here in town.









What's that beyond my wrist?









Saw a few deer hanging out togetter, but the photos were kinda blurry.

View of the mountain range.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Peonies starting to bloom


----------



## Steelerswit

More hibiscus after a day of high winds (80mph) and torrential rain, tornado warnings and now flash flood warnings, but they seem happy.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Moon setting early in the morning.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

More hibiscus ready to pop. They seem to like being repotted in bigger pots and miracle grow soil. The yellows first bloom since repotting.

And a fragrant honeysuckle morning.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Steelerswit

Had a visitor to our yard.

Talked to him and sent him on his way.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone  Love the turtle Love the orchids


----------



## Vost

...Hi, was today in Czech Republic,....beautiful..









Ahoy...


----------



## Steelerswit

If tired of seeing them... Tough~~










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful photos gents 










Oh, and it's raining again 
Light on your car light, bullets on tin 
Oh, and its raining again 
Open the door and pulling me in&#8230;
[ Moby Lyrics ]


----------



## Facelessman

Started from nature in my backyard



Then I made a quick stop at the beach nearby my working site to enjoy the nature a little bit then went back home. I wish the beach is a bit cleaner


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Facelessman Thanks for sharing








Nature theme


----------



## greg1491




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

greg1491 said:


> View attachment 15208761


Beautiful shot Greg and great to see you here. It's been awhile. Happy weekend - be safe


----------



## Nat-e

Saturday spent outside is the best thing. b-)


----------



## acadian




----------



## batosai117

Had a great time today on my new kayak. We dropped in at Canyon Beach and I paddled around for an hour or so. Next time it will be a fishing trip.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Froggy in the weeds









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Great pics as usual gents!

I had a stormy hike home today, but loving the new ultra comfy and legible gbx-100.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots everyone; also well done @acadian @Mr.Jones82 and love the boat trip photos @batosai117 Pls some more Froggy  nature shots @TatsNGuns


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous shots everyone; also well done @acadian @Mr.Jones82 and love the boat trip photos @batosai117 Pls some more Froggy  nature shots @TatsNGuns
> 
> View attachment 15224333


Love it! Also, that Burton Rangeman is a personal favorite of mine! Nice


----------



## batosai117

Made it out to the lake right after work for 3 hours. My GPR-B1000 Rangeman helped monitor the sunset. I didn't catch any fish but the peacefulness was well worth the round trip. Even saw a doe and her two fawns jumping and splashing at the waters edge as the sun was going down.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Great pictures @batosai117


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## kenls

Couldn't pass these wild fellas by without taking a shot or two.

















Geranium pratense I think


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Great stuff! I'm jealous...I feel like I never have my camera ready to capture animals! Haha


----------



## JustAbe

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Great stuff! I'm jealous...I feel like I never have my camera ready to capture animals! Haha
> View attachment 15230063
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230065
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230067
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230069
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230073


Great piece and amazing shots @Mr.Jones82!!! :-!b-)|> Stay safe, healthy and enjoy the beautiful scenery and day!!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## Mr.Jones82

JustAbe said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! I'm jealous...I feel like I never have my camera ready to capture animals! Haha
> View attachment 15230063
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230065
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230067
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230069
> 
> 
> View attachment 15230073
> 
> 
> 
> Great piece and amazing shots @Mr.Jones82!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe, healthy and enjoy the beautiful scenery and day!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks! You too, Abe! Gotta enjoy these beautiful days when we can.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful late afternoon on a gorgeous Saturday. Overlooking the South China Sea. My girlfriend rocking the GPR


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice shot @anto1980, red on the subdials matches the berries/cherries or whatever nicely


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy summer solstice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more...


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Surly Troll




----------



## Vario




----------



## dgaddis

For Father's Day we had a picnic and did some exploring. My little lady saw some tadpoles for the first time, so that was exciting.


----------



## jhdscript

The previous Casio Rangeman is one of my favorite toolwatch


----------



## batosai117

Yesterday my family and I went on a drive to scout out new boat ramps and fishing spots around Canyon Lake. This one looks promising. Only one other family at the location and very peaceful. A fishing app showed lots of catches in the area.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

At beach, again i wish it's a bit cleaner.



Wristshot with my dad, he enjoys Casio too


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

dgaddis said:


> For Father's Day we had a picnic and did some exploring. My little lady saw some tadpoles for the first time, so that was exciting.
> 
> View attachment 15235255


Sweet photo @dgaddis  Also great shots @Facelessman @Vario @Surely Troll @Nat-e @batosai117Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throwback 2016 UBS Hong Kong Golf Open


----------



## zeuloa




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Great stuff gents! @Facelessman where are you located? Nice pic with your dad, too!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throwback


----------



## Rammus

My greatest luxury is ........ nature


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> My greatest luxury is ........ nature


Well said and excellent photos!

@deepsea_dweller, always love the Rangeman pics! Beautiful


----------



## Rammus

Thanks @Mr.Jones82


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Deepsea_dweller said:


> View attachment 15245753


I'd love to see your entire G collection. Mine is robust but I'm confident you put me to shame! Care to share?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @WatchOutChicago Appreciated! Yeah I should do it sometimes later this year. Time must be right though. Actually my collection is quite stable & modest. +/- 60 or so. You just got the new A1000 Frogman - big congrats - pls some nature shots if you have time. Thanks in advance 









Nature/ outdoor collage ( 2019 image )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## jhdscript

Red is dead . I recently repaired a dw-003 which use the same color . Love it


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

acadian said:


> View attachment 15211825


wow what a beaut! what model is this?


----------



## Steelerswit

An explosion of color today in the hibiscus pots.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G out for a morning hike with Mrs Maddog for her birthday.....


----------



## batosai117

I had an eventful day yesterday. Ran 2 miles, was at the gun range all day, and then finished up on my kayak trying to catch fish. The Rangeman did great with it's big, easy to read display.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Maddog1970 @Steelerswit @batosai117  Great weekend everyone


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Glad to be back! Have a gerrific day!


----------



## Hasaf

I was planning to post here. I just got back from an "adventure" trip. I was out kayaking, yes, I was alone, and I was violating the, "never do more than one stupid thing at a time," rule.

Anyways, I had a great river and G-Shock picture on my phone. Then about twenty minutes later it all went sideways, and real fast. The kayak was abandoned, after all, the unsinkable kayak isn't coming back up to the surface with anything I had available (it is wedged between an underwater tree and an underwater rock, in fast water). The phone (yes, in a waterproof case) was lost when a bunch of the hardpoints, on the kayak, ceased to be on the kayak. They were just plain ripped off the hull, leaving lots of holes, big holes. Or one can say, holes suddenly appeared, leaving anything on those places instantly gone.

Then came the hike out. . . what can I say, I lived. The first place I went was to the Sheriff's Office to tell them that if someone calls it in, don't bother sending Search and Rescue, because I was standing right there. When your immediate thought is, "if anyone from S&R comes out here, they are going to get hurt," it is a big sign that one has messed up, big-time.

The point. . . while I don't have a picture, my G-Shock is just fine and I can assure you that it was very close to nature.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

What a story @Hasaf Glad you're safe and sound and unhurt. Take good care and pls always safety first ( also to all fellow posters here, pls be careful when taking photos - mentioned this in my opener here 7 years ago )  All the best, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hasaf said:


> I was planning to post here. I just got back from an "adventure" trip. I was out kayaking, yes, I was alone, and I was violating the, "never do more than one stupid thing at a time," rule.
> 
> Anyways, I had a great river and G-Shock picture on my phone. Then about twenty minutes later it all went sideways, and real fast. The kayak was abandoned, after all, the unsinkable kayak isn't coming back up to the surface with anything I had available (it is wedged between an underwater tree and an underwater rock, in fast water). The phone (yes, in a waterproof case) was lost when a bunch of the hardpoints, on the kayak, ceased to be on the kayak. They were just plain ripped off the hull, leaving lots of holes, big holes. Or one can say, holes suddenly appeared, leaving anything on those places instantly gone.
> 
> Then came the hike out. . . what can I say, I lived. The first place I went was to the Sheriff's Office to tell them that if someone calls it in, don't bother sending Search and Rescue, because I was standing right there. When your immediate thought is, "if anyone from S&R comes out here, they are going to get hurt," it is a big sign that one has messed up, big-time.
> 
> The point. . . while I don't have a picture, my G-Shock is just fine and I can assure you that it was very close to nature.


What???? No picture???? Why didn't you send it FROM the kayak??? 

Totally kidding, of course! That sounds like a terrible ordeal, very glad to hear that you are okay. And yeah, they do say don't go kayaking alone, though I'm sure many people do it.

Will you continue to go kayaking? (at all?)


----------



## batosai117

Great adventure Hasaf, sorry you lost your things but you gained an awesome story.

For me this week:

Made it out to the Frio River putting my GPR-B1000 Rangeman to use. Family time with no work interruptions



















































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Time4Playnow

Not a whooooooole lotta nature here, but I was outdoors with a King. Errrr, THE King. ? You know what I mean.

First we have a 60-yd rifle target. Tried out my new 5.56 rifle. Thing was, the targets looked so small from that distance with an iron peep sight, I needed my prescription glasses! The first 6 shots - the ones that were low, I think - were before I put my glasses on. Things got better after that. 




























Then I popped on over to the pistol range and set up a couple targets at 15 yards.










The one on the left was with a Glock 19x. On the right, Sig Sauer P226. Both 9mm.










I didn't shoot for very long today cause I got out there later than I wanted to, and it got too hot for me. Earlier in the morning is better.  But still, any day at the range is a good day!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Found these prayer beads left behind by some stranger. Felt poetic


----------



## mougino

Afternoon walk on the Seine river banks (countryside near Paris) with my Jelly GW-B5600.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

@mougino That looka super cool with the green jelly.


----------



## dgaddis

Got a new rod and reel and went to a local park for a few minutes during my lunch break today to do a bit of a casting.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots everyone


Lovely shot Deepsea!


----------



## mougino

In the Loire Castles region (West of France) for a week, with my GW-B5600. Very sunny weather


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

I have a new bike on the way so I should gain the ability to contribute more to this awesome thread you guys have going soon enough.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @Mr.Jones82 and great shots everyone  Great to see @Spirit of the Watch as well  Cool shots too









@BUSHCRAFTech yeah pls feel free to post the same image here again and of course any additional photos if available  Enjoy.


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

Hi folks! 
Testing out my new GPR-B1000


----------



## Dxnnis

BUSHCRAFTech said:


> Hi folks!
> Testing out my new GPR-B1000
> 
> View attachment 15341601


Fantastic shot, magazine worthy in fact


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

Dxnnis said:


> Fantastic shot, magazine worthy in fact


Thank you! More coming soon.
I am working on cinematic real world video review of this watch in true wilderness


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Fantastic shot, magazine worthy in fact


Gotta agree. That is killer!


----------



## Dxnnis

Yours are pretty damn good too @Mr.Jones82


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Blast from the past Thanks to my girlfriend 








The Mudmaster overlooking Hong Kong Island  the Victoria Harbour and, opposite side, Kowloon and beyond. One of my fave views in


----------



## mougino

Still enjoying the French wine country with my B5600, went swimming without problem and plenty of sun to recharge her


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Bought this today and then straight out for a hike


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

Hi!
I always test my gear before I start to use it seriously. G-Shock Rangeman survive almost everything. Nokia 800 Tough is my second (durable) phone - if you want sometimes digital detox in woods, it is a perfect choice. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## xkonx

Rangeman in norway.









Not the best weather. On sunny days it looks like this.


----------



## FROG

amazing photos


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Weekend getaway to western edge of Michigan. Sand dunes buggy ride and sunset views.




Top of Silver Lake sand dunes


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Steelerswit

My hybrid Hibiscus which was next to dead after this winter indoors has come back. Normally they lose most of their leaves but some stay and stems remain green. She did not, lost all leaves and looked brownish. So, I, repotted her in miracle grow soil and watered with aquarium water and, well she has responded.

















Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

Just followed the arrow


----------



## GaryK30

Comet C/2020 F3 NEOWISE from my backyard in So Cal tonight. There is no G in the photo, but I was wearing my trusty GW-2310-1 to keep track of the time.

Taken with my Olympus E-PL2 Micro 4/3 camera with a 50mm f/1.8 OM lens mounted via an OM to M4/3 adapter (effective focal length 100mm). Shot at f/1.8 for 8 seconds at ISO 400. This comet probably looks amazing in a dark sky, but it still looks pretty good in my light-polluted sky, especially in binoculars.


----------



## dgaddis

Caught my first shoal bass today while wearing my G. Needed something that could take a beating against the rocks if I fell since I was wading. I did fall a few times, but didn't actually smash the watch on anything. Maybe next time haha.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 








Nature theme & real nature 








Sunset delight in Hong Kong Tsing Yi, overlooking Lantau and HK International Airport - to the right ( Photo taken by a friend of mine last week )


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

So which one combo?

Pic deleted by mod. Please re-read our rules & guidelines, specifically rule 8.


----------



## spyderHS08

Some beautiful pics in here, ill def be taking some updated shots tomorrow


----------



## acadian

current conditions this morning...wet!


----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> current conditions this morning...wet!
> 
> View attachment 15357621


Miss seeing your squares as much these days


----------



## James142

Love the color on this one, great for the summer


----------



## xkonx

Rangeman + Norway coastline => perfect life


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots everyone and welcome back @acadian Be safe









British Army x G-Shock GG-B100BA-1A Mudmaster


----------



## Mr.Jones82

xkonx said:


> Rangeman in norway.
> View attachment 15346238
> 
> 
> Not the best weather. On sunny days it looks like this.
> View attachment 15346239


Wow, incredible


----------



## jhdscript

Yes incredible !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme










Background: Créac'h Lighthouse Île d'Ouessant Finistère, Brittany


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Fookus

MTG Time on a bottle......


----------



## jhdscript

Your rangeman is incredible


----------



## Daddy Pig

' evening,

Yesterday walking with GF-8250-9 founded matching yellow flowers.

















Tschüss


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Martins.

[url = https: //postimg.cc/jW2QrpHy]


----------



## acadian




----------



## Dxnnis

Nice to see you posting more again @acadian


----------



## acadian

Dxnnis said:


> Nice to see you posting more again @acadian


Thanks @Dxnnis

breaks are also healthy.

Cheers!


----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> Thanks @Dxnnis
> 
> breaks are also healthy.
> 
> Cheers!


I have thought about it as I always feel like I don't have anything new to show like most people, but it's hard to keep away lol. Keep safe and be happy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great camouflage shot @Martins. and happy to have you back @acadian Love the shots. Different this time Stay healthy & be safe guys 









In the background the famous residential building and commercial arcade " The Repulse Bay "


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mougino




----------



## JaredNish

B5000v family photo. The earth From whence it came.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Overlooking the 9 Hole Deepwater Bay HK Golf Club and the Beach. Its totally empty as all activities have been suspended due to COVID-19










Also today Hong Kong Island, Victoria Harbour and Kowloon. Beautiful view as well. Pretty dry for July..Very hot but not humid.









.. and my girlfriend enjoying her Camouflage Mudmaster


----------



## FarmeR57

Enjoyed my annual bike/camping trip greatly. 10 days in the Sea to Sky corridor outside Vancouver this year.

Few days in Squamish and Pemberton















Overnight rain made the trails here a slice of heaven















Finished up with a ferry to Sechelt on Sunshine Coast


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Victoria Harbour Hong Kong


----------



## Maddog1970

My neck of the woods....Sunshine coast is amazing.....

planning a mini-vac to Whistler/Squamish for the end of August......will do the chief, and see what's shaking in "peak to peak" land!



FarmeR57 said:


> Enjoyed my annual bike/camping trip greatly. 10 days in the Sea to Sky corridor outside Vancouver this year.
> 
> Few days in Squamish and Pemberton
> View attachment 15370011
> 
> View attachment 15369994
> 
> 
> Overnight rain makes the trails here a slice of heaven
> View attachment 15370012
> 
> View attachment 15370043
> 
> 
> Finished up with a ferry to Sechelt on Sunshine Coast
> View attachment 15369997
> 
> View attachment 15370000
> 
> View attachment 15370044


----------



## FarmeR57

Maddog1970 said:


> My neck of the woods....Sunshine coast is amazing.....
> 
> planning a mini-vac to Whistler/Squamish for the end of August......will do the chief, and see what's shaking in "peak to peak" land!


I had been to Sunshine Coast previously (I agree, its great) but was my first experience in Squamish. It was so good I felt like kid in a candy store.
Hope you have a good trip


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Finally getting out of town


----------



## acadian

Current San Francisco views from the top of twin peaks. Typical summer in SF. ha ha


----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> Current San Francisco views from the top of twin peaks. Typical summer in SF. ha ha
> 
> View attachment 15380383


Nice view


----------



## xkonx

The Dovrefjell Park is the place, the Rangeman was designed to be. There are nearly no ways to follow, just endless nature. Perfect for the point-to-point navigation of the Rangeman. But be careful. The Rangeman isn't the only big thing out there...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone


----------



## Louno

acadian said:


> View attachment 15364624
> 
> 
> View attachment 15364625
> 
> 
> View attachment 15364626
> 
> 
> View attachment 15364627


Wow. I Such a beautie. I think I'm in love ! What the model here please ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Another angle. Below the Hong Kong Golf Club Deepwater Bay 9 Holes ( Par 28 ) The really big one is in Fanling hosting the prestigious HK Golf Open every year ( 54 Holes, Eden Course Par 70 , Old Course Par 71 and New Course Par 70


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Waldo Lake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

A short local trail here in town.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Few pics from my walk today while wearing the GWG-1000-1A1 MM.





































Just before I got home..... What might appear to be a statue of a deer next to a wagon, is actually a real deer! Right next to a rural road. Apparently found something there it likes to eat... 










If you look closely, there's another deer behind this one, a few feet further into the woods. This is a mother and fawn that have made their home in the woods right next to my house. This is out in front of my house. When I got closer, the deer moved back into the woods, to the right of this pic. They've been staying there ever since Spring, at least..










Look closely behind this deer in this last pic, and you can see the "white" side of another tail. (and leg) That's her fawn, and notice it's quite a bit lower than her - it's still a young and small deer.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 15384836
> View attachment 15384837
> View attachment 15384838
> 
> 
> A short local trail here in town.


Ah, I know the area. Miss DM and it's surrounding neighbors. Love the brown color way!


----------



## acadian

nice little 10 mile hike in the Pacifica hills this morning...glorious.


----------



## Maddog1970

Have to be careful where you stand in our backyard, werewolves abound!


----------



## Big-Foot

Me natural habitat, oh yeah!


----------



## acadian

quick morning walk along the beach this morning - a bit overcast but still nice. We ran into this artist working his craft...


----------



## xkonx

The Rangeman likes bad weather


----------



## xkonx

Bitihorn Norway


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> nice little 10 mile hike in the Pacifica hills this morning...glorious.
> 
> View attachment 15388059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15388060
> 
> 
> View attachment 15388062


Wow, beautiful oceanside shot


----------



## Dxnnis

xkonx said:


> Bitihorn Norway
> View attachment 15393368


Great photo 👍


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## acadian

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, beautiful oceanside shot


thank you and backatcha!!

first thing first....because the trash won't take itself in/out










then lunch time walk around the neighborhood...it feels like 90 degrees in SF today. Nuts!

Dolores Park









Safety First










Twin Peaks and Sutro Tower


----------



## samael_6978

acadian said:


> thank you and backatcha!!
> 
> first thing first....because the trash won't take itself in/out
> 
> View attachment 15395935
> 
> 
> then lunch time walk around the neighborhood...it feels like 90 degrees in SF today. Nuts!
> 
> Dolores Park
> View attachment 15395936
> 
> 
> Safety First
> 
> View attachment 15395937
> 
> 
> Twin Peaks and Sutro Tower
> 
> View attachment 15395938


What's the model number? I've never seen it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## xkonx

samael_6978 said:


> What's the model number? I've never seen it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's the DW-620-1A


----------



## samael_6978

xkonx said:


> It's the DW-620-1A


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Hot day in SF today - we are getting hit by a heat wave...that means breakkie on the beach 😊



















Big caro ship about to head under the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## Facelessman

Morning run at Pattaya beach







Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## kritameth

acadian said:


> Hot day in SF today - we are getting hit by a heat wave...that means breakkie on the beach 😊
> 
> View attachment 15399511
> 
> 
> View attachment 15399512
> 
> 
> Big caro ship about to head under the Golden Gate Bridge
> 
> View attachment 15399513
> 
> 
> View attachment 15399514
> 
> 
> View attachment 15399515
> 
> 
> View attachment 15399516


All your shots are nothing short of breathtaking! If you don't mind sharing, what are you using to shoot?


----------



## kritameth

Facelessman said:


> Morning run at Pattaya beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone


Beautiful! I can't wait to visit Pattaya again some day.


----------



## Facelessman

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! I can't wait to visit Pattaya again some day.


Much cleaner than before mate


----------



## acadian

kritameth said:


> All your shots are nothing short of breathtaking! If you don't mind sharing, what are you using to shoot?


thanks. 100% of my images are shot using my iPhone


----------



## kritameth

acadian said:


> thanks. 100% of my images are shot using my iPhone


You're kidding! First thing tomorrow I'm heading down to the Apple Store to trade in my Samsung 😂


----------



## WES51

kritameth said:


> You're kidding! First thing tomorrow I'm heading down to the Apple Store to trade in my Samsung


Many if not most of @acadian's pictures also have excellent lighting and great composition. So it is not only the camera, but the photographer as well.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Facelessman said:


> Much cleaner than before mate


It looks cleaner a lot cleaner! I remember at night it would look like the beach itself was moving because there were so many rats. Hahaha


----------



## kritameth

WES51 said:


> Many if not most of @acadian's pictures also have excellent lighting and great composition. So it is not only the camera, but the photographer as well.


I completely agree. Hand me the best DSLR on earth and I still probably wouldn't be able to get my shots looking that good 😅


----------



## acadian

WES51 said:


> Many if not most of @acadian's pictures also have excellent lighting and great composition. So it is not only the camera, but the photographer as well.


yeah with mobile photography lighting is EVERYTHING.

It's definitely more about the technique. The only downside to the iPhone is that is sucks in low light.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## greg1491




----------



## batosai117

Went swimming with my family today enjoying my day off. The Rangeman tagged along with its 200 meter water resistance. More than enough for 5 feet of water.





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Evening walk today, got some nice shots just before sunset.














































And the view above my house, before darkness falls...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Well, to be fair you can see a few trees to the left 😅


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So many awesome awesome shots everyone. So proud of you guys  Well done










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

You'll never guess where I took these photo's


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big tanker on the horizon ....awesome, awesome @Spirit of the Watch


----------



## Daddy Pig

Hello all,
Yesterday's walk in the park with Jack, Rossy and Suunto Yellow Vector... I know, the thread is Gs in nature, but although you don't see it, my wife was wearing a G-Shock, a rarity I must show you one of these days, G8100D purple.
































Tschüss.


----------



## anto1980

GBX-100


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Clear creek trail today and city roads back (I didn't bother w/ any pictures of city streets).


----------



## batosai117

In my natural habitat this morning there was unexpected thunderstorms which dropped the temp and made my morning coffee enjoyable on my front porch. I took off my 9400 Rangeman and set a 15 minute timer. Sure enough the temperature dropped to match area.





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Hi 

Unfortunately.. no Bisons in Austria ...


----------



## koolpep

My two G-Shocks in Zimbabwe on the Zambezi river.

When travel was still happening in 2019.


----------



## spicynoodle

Along Elliott Bay in Seattle, looking out over the Puget Sound.


----------



## FarmeR57

A square and a spare on a sunset ride


----------



## utzelu

Sunday hiking










Even the watch deserves to cool down a bit


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Divine_Madcat

Took my Gulfie freediving with me this weekend...


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nat-e said:


> View attachment 15417762
> 
> View attachment 15417763


Lovely **** 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Shannon Falls and Brandywine falls, near Squamish/Whistler, then the suspension bridge used by Whistler Bungee.....and no, I did not test out the "gravity" part of the gravitymaster....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Inspired by @maddog









Older photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## kritameth

Given the circumstances this is likely as much 'nature' as I'm going to get for a while, but I'm just too excited with my new Frogman I have to join in on the fantastic thread!


----------



## Maddog1970

"Lost Lake", Whistler, BC.....


----------



## FarmeR57

dirty G's and fresh berms = good times


----------



## Maddog1970

Rangeman at Vancouver zoo.....


----------



## acadian




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such awesome photos Big thanks to @Maddog1970 @Rammus @acadian @FarmeR57 and first time nature thread participant @kritameth Well done









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Tiribos

GW-9200BWJ-1JF


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot









Alcatraz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Some evening shots


----------



## tommy.arashikage




----------



## fencing

Sunrise from the sea 































Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Morning started with a bike ride










then beach



















I got lucky


----------



## that.gshock.life




----------



## ColdAntipasto

Piowa said:


> Albanian ferry:
> View attachment 1127508
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127509
> 
> 
> Mt. Etna:
> View attachment 1127510
> 
> 
> Austrian frozen lake:
> View attachment 1127511
> 
> 
> Lithuanian lake:
> View attachment 1127512
> 
> 
> Greek beach:
> View attachment 1127513
> 
> 
> Polish wood:
> View attachment 1127515
> 
> 
> In the grass:
> View attachment 1127516
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


 Trying to get my post count up. Watch looks great.


----------



## dgaddis

Tools you can count on.


----------



## batosai117

dgaddis said:


> Tools you can count on.


Great knife! I rit dyed mine and swapped out for blue titanium hardware.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

This knife lives in my tackle box. I like the yellow because it stands out, if I set it down on a rock in the middle of the river it’s easy to spot!


----------



## Tiribos

...









GPR-B1000-1ER


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Rammus & @Tiribos and what a weather - wow. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Me and my son found this little guy in our parking lot. It was pretty hot floor so we moved him back to his natural habitat. Just a little thing in life that i enjoy




Sorry wasn't a G.


----------



## Tiribos

GST-W100G-1BER


----------



## FarmeR57

Left early for some dirt biking in the foothills and caught a great sunrise


















Found some fun stuff over 2 days of riding









Evening hike


















Mellow end to a full day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome awesome @Facelessman @Tiribos @FarmeR57









.. quite some time ago. Passenger cruise ships were so common around Hong Kong  and in the South China Sea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

FarmeR57 said:


> Left early for some dirt biking in the foothills and caught a great sunrise
> View attachment 15450734
> 
> 
> View attachment 15450753
> 
> 
> Found some fun stuff over 2 days of riding
> View attachment 15450737
> 
> 
> Evening hike
> View attachment 15450738
> 
> 
> View attachment 15450741
> 
> 
> Mellow end to a full day
> View attachment 15450743


Used to love dirt biking back in the day, looks so much fun


----------



## Mr. Speed

Frogman in a rain band from hurricane Sally near New Orleans.


----------



## Tiribos

FarmeR57 said:


> Left early for some dirt biking in the foothills and caught a great sunrise
> View attachment 15450734
> 
> 
> View attachment 15450753
> 
> 
> Found some fun stuff over 2 days of riding
> View attachment 15450737
> 
> 
> Evening hike
> View attachment 15450738
> 
> 
> View attachment 15450741
> 
> 
> Mellow end to a full day
> View attachment 15450743


Very beautiful pictures !! the whole thing makes me think of the great game "FUEL"


----------



## sodamonkey

We went picking sloe berries at a local country park yesterday, gin for Christmas 









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

The neighbor is sick, I help his wife to feed animals


----------



## GrouchoM




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Tiribos

The dragonfly came back and landed where I had photographed my GPR a few days before ^^


















GW-4000-1AJF


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> The neighbor is sick, I help his wife to feed animals
> View attachment 15454995
> View attachment 15454996
> View attachment 15454998


Hope your neighbor gets well.
This year has been great if you're a square dude. I love that model, too! Take care


----------



## JimBianchi

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I'm starting and perhaps fellow members joining in. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW 5000TB


----------



## ugawino

From a few months ago, but still....


----------



## Rammus

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hope your neighbor gets well.
> This year has been great if you're a square dude. I love that model, too! Take care


Thank you @ Mr.Jones82 yes my neighbor is healthy now. 
I'm also addicted to the squares, and I love the new squares right now


----------



## Ottone

GAW-100


----------



## Ottone

My GAW-100-1AER


----------



## Rammus




----------



## CADirk

Just a walk outside, 20 minutes from home.


----------



## Facelessman

Flowers from the backyard


----------



## Daddy Pig

We both needed sunlight and also interact with nature, to much time indoors and I'm turning to the whiter shade of pale.

















Tschüss 🟡


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Still rockin' this disco ball


----------



## FROG

Amazing scenery...what area is this?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

FROG said:


> Amazing scenery...what area is this?


Thanks! Mudeung National Park in Gwangju, South Korea. It is quite beautiful and maybe 30 minutes away tops. I purposely went to try to catch the sunset and wasn't disappointed. I feel like I always go in the morning and end up with a bunch of sun bleached picture around noon, So I thought I'd forego my usual preference today.


----------



## Ottone

Ga-2100


----------



## Dxnnis

Lovely photos @Mr.Jones82


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Lovely photos @Mr.Jones82


Thanks! This was the best weekend in a while. Things are calming down in my city with Covid and in turn work is becoming less chaotic. Just felt great these last 2 days hiking and not worrying about anything. Getting a bit long winded here. Hahahaha. Anyway, take care!


----------



## Ottone




----------



## xkonx

If you are doing a tough day of hiking/climbing in Saxon Switzerland, there just one watch for the job.


----------



## Jomarr

Frogman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## FROG

xkonx said:


> If you are doing a tough day of hiking/climbing in Saxon Switzerland, there just one watch for the job.
> View attachment 15472393


Via Ferrata!


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Beautiful @Mr.Jones82


----------



## Daddy Pig

Insanely sunny yesterday at the park, blinding bright I'll say, but really good for a Tough Solar though.
















Tschüss


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddy Pig

Sand Desert in dirt and dead weed.
It went like this,
*Wife:* what is it that you're doing? 
*Me:* digging a little hole in the dirt. 
*W:* what for?
*M:* I want to take a picture of my watch covered in dirt and weed, for the watch forum I'm participating in.
*W:* it's nice that you have a hobby, but you look like an 8 years old boy.
*M:* you have a Hello Kitty case for your laptop and you bought a Minnie Mouse backpack the last time we went to Disney World, and say nothing.
*W (this time no words, just using her eyes):* this isn't over 🤨


----------



## Ottone

GAW-100
💏♥


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Facelessman

Daddy Pig said:


> View attachment 15482624
> 
> View attachment 15482626
> 
> View attachment 15482637
> 
> Sand Desert in dirt and dead weed.
> It went like this,
> *Wife:* what is it that you're doing?
> *Me:* digging a little hole in the dirt.
> *W:* what for?
> *M:* I want to take a picture of my watch covered in dirt and weed, for the watch forum I'm participating in.
> *W:* it's nice that you have a hobby, but you look like an 8 years old boy.
> *M:* you have a Hello Kitty case for your laptop and you bought a Minnie Mouse backpack the last time we went to Disney World, and say nothing.
> *W (this time no words, just using her eyes):* this isn't over 🤨


Awesome shots  . Your story reminds me some phase from commercial "Never grow up, my friend" (in a good way).😁


----------



## Daddy Pig

Facelessman said:


> Awesome shots  . Your story reminds me some phase from commercial "Never grow up, my friend" (in a good way).😁


I agree 100% with that commercial, growing up is the worst ☹.








Look what's happened to others when they grow up, don't fall for that!


----------



## Daddy Pig

*The bit of nature between home and the grocery store.*
















*Tschüss*


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ottone

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15492742
> 
> 
> View attachment 15492747
> 
> 
> View attachment 15492750
> 
> 
> View attachment 15492753
> 
> 
> View attachment 15492755


So a nice watch on a lovely, beautiful place👍


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottone said:


> So a nice watch on a lovely, beautiful place👍


Thank you! It was a beautiful day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FarmeR57

Drab autumn colors waiting for snow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian




----------



## FROG

killer light in these photos


----------



## Daddy Pig

Nature greetings,








Tschüss


----------



## Ottone

￼￼un


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> View attachment 15502647


Wow!


----------



## Tiribos

acadian said:


> View attachment 15502647


Do we agree it's a photo montage ?


----------



## acadian

Tiribos said:


> Do we agree it's a photo montage ?


I'm not sure what you are saying? every photo is a creation and composing (eg montage) is part of it.

this was earlier while I was trying to find a good place to take a shot and waiting for the sun to come up.


----------



## Tiribos

acadian said:


> View attachment 15502647





acadian said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying? every photo is a creation and composing (eg montage) is part of it.
> 
> this was earlier while I was trying to find a good place to take a shot and waiting for the sun to come up.
> 
> View attachment 15505041


I meant that the watch is added to the decor with photoshop


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Riding bikes in the Utah desert.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Then breakfast and coffee in town



















Remember Full House?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@acadian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> View attachment 15506659
> 
> 
> View attachment 15506660
> 
> 
> View attachment 15506665
> 
> 
> View attachment 15506666
> 
> 
> Then breakfast and coffee in town
> 
> View attachment 15506669
> 
> 
> View attachment 15506670
> 
> 
> Remember Full House?
> 
> View attachment 15506673


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15506904


Pls give him a ' like ' @Mr.Jones82

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pls give him a ' like ' @Mr.Jones82
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fair enough. Apologies.


----------



## francorx

taking advantage of the nice fall weather and had my trusty G shock on, my go to watch for Mt Biking


----------



## acadian

@Deepsea_dweller and @Mr.Jones82 - thank you gentle men!

This morning we enjoyed a sunrise together


----------



## johnny.bravus

Metal mod King.


----------



## johnny.bravus

francorx said:


> taking advantage of the nice fall weather and had my trusty G shock on, my go to watch for Mt Biking
> View attachment 15507142
> View attachment 15507144


Dropper post?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Real nature later I hope ... ( lunchtime)










Nature theme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jtaliani

Does my yard count 🤔 I need a chore companion.


----------



## samithesami

there is some green behind me, does it count??


----------



## francorx

johnny.bravus said:


> Dropper post?


Yes, just got back into mt biking and upgraded my bike. Went all out and got a carbon fiber bike with all the goodies. What a change from my 1990s era!

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

francorx said:


> Yes, just got back into mt biking and upgraded my bike. Went all out and got a carbon fiber bike with all the goodies. What a change from my 1990s era!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


Well done! Yep, a lot changed since we were kids. I like to see downhill videos from late 90s and early 00s and think to myself "THIS I can do with my modern bike." LOL


----------



## acadian

Not a bad spot for a lunch break


----------



## Malay Dixit

Gravitymaster Grb100.

closest thing to nature here in city. Does this count too..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Charging 








.. and ready to pounce










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Jomarr

Frog time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

One more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM




----------



## Time4Playnow

FINALLY have the chance to post some Fall pics!! I was sick the first couple weeks of October and couldn't really get out. Just did this week, and thankfully the leaves are still colorful!

First, some front and backyard pics!





































This is the lovely view I have in my backyard, from my dining room window!!










This is from an area near to where I live.



















Also an area within a couple miles of where I live.










And some pics from a little hike I took yesterday....from a local park/forest.










Look!!! I found a GW-9400 growing on a log!!




























This was the approx elevation I reached. I think it is a fairly accurate reading. (that's 'feet,' not meters btw.)










Pretty cool in this pic - a tree fell across a trail, so they just cut a section out of it so that the trail would still be usable.










That's all for today!


----------



## tacit

Time4Playnow said:


> FINALLY have the chance to post some Fall pics!! I was sick the first couple weeks of October and couldn't really get out. Just did this week, and thankfully the leaves are still colorful!
> 
> First, some front and backyard pics!
> 
> View attachment 15512926
> 
> 
> View attachment 15512927
> 
> 
> View attachment 15512928
> 
> 
> View attachment 15512929
> 
> 
> This is the lovely view I have in my backyard, from my dining room window!!
> 
> View attachment 15512930
> 
> 
> This is from an area near to where I live.
> 
> View attachment 15512931
> 
> 
> Also an area within a couple miles of where I live.
> 
> View attachment 15512932
> 
> 
> And some pics from a little hike I took yesterday....from a local park/forest.
> 
> View attachment 15512933
> 
> 
> Look!!! I found a GW-9400 growing on a log!!
> 
> View attachment 15512934
> 
> 
> View attachment 15512935
> 
> 
> View attachment 15512936
> 
> 
> This was the approx elevation I reached. I think it is a fairly accurate reading. (that's 'feet,' not meters btw.)
> 
> View attachment 15512937
> 
> 
> Pretty cool in this pic - a tree fell across a trail, so they just cut a section out of it so that the trail would still be usable.
> 
> View attachment 15512939
> 
> 
> That's all for today!


Damn, that's a sleek looking Rangeman. I am contemplating picking one up for an outdoors watch and have to say the black is now a top contender!


----------



## Time4Playnow

tacit said:


> Damn, that's a sleek looking Rangeman. I am contemplating picking one up for an outdoors watch and have to say the black is now a top contender!


Maybe you'll get lucky and find one on a log like I did!! 😂


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Breathtaking and awesome shots @Time4Playnow Beautiful ! Thanks for the great autumn journey. Really appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Breathtaking and awesome shots @Time4Playnow Beautiful ! Thanks for the great autumn journey. Really appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you liked them DSD! If I'm lucky I may get a few more photos tomorrow...


----------



## jtaliani

It may not be nature, but it's my natural setting 😁


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Malay Dixit

closest to nature.. in lockdown.. but a beautiful weather


----------



## Time4Playnow

Few more colorful shots.

A local park, with a lake, on a very overcast day.














































You are looking at Pennsylvania State Gamelands - i.e., public hunting lands owned by the State. I hunted here many years ago, and this particular spot has VERY rough terrain. Huge rocks and boulders all over the ground. Over the other side of this hill is a reservoir. This is also black bear country.



















My Oceanus accompanied me on this little sightseeing trip:


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mighty_orie

Love the watch and the view!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15516622
> 
> 
> View attachment 15516623
> 
> 
> View attachment 15516627
> 
> 
> View attachment 15516633


Great photos as usual especially love the top one ?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mighty_orie said:


> Love the watch and the view!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dxnnis said:


> Great photos as usual especially love the top one ?


Thanks! I've just been blessed with some nice weather the past couple days


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Getting better and better here gents !  Well done everyone .... 
Photo taken by my girlfriend ( lunchtime today )


----------



## anto1980




----------



## scufutz

Oak









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

[ photo credit to: my girlfriend  ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Georgewg

This pandemic has turned places everywhere in this country into complete ghost towns. Everything needs to open up and life has to go back to normal. These nature walks and excursions are getting lame after 8 months of being shut down.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Georgewg said:


> This pandemic has turned places everywhere in this country into complete ghost towns. Everything needs to open up and life has to go back to normal. These nature walks and excursions are getting lame after 8 months of being shut down.


Lockdown or not ...nature can never be lame ....quite the opposite! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xernanyo




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Georgewg said:


> This pandemic has turned places everywhere in this country into complete ghost towns. Everything needs to open up and life has to go back to normal. These nature walks and excursions are getting lame after 8 months of being shut down.


They're never lame to me. I'm not out in nature because of Corona and isolating, but because I love it. I think it is better to leave the politics elsewhere personally. Thanks


xernanyo said:


> View attachment 15526068


Great shot!


----------



## mighty_orie

scufutz said:


> Oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That's a cool watch! Is the metal bezel mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scufutz

mighty_orie said:


> That's a cool watch! Is the metal bezel mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, i think it is the Oak mod, i purchased like this.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Lunchbreak ! It's charging time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

My front yard and a choice to make on Frog Friday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Relaxing weekend everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ottone

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15536891
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536892
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536893
> 
> 
> View attachment 15536894


O what a fine place🌼🌼😺


----------



## Ottone

My CasiOak


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dboulders

Went on a hike with the wife and kids last weekend. Of course I had to bring my GGB


----------



## jtaliani

Tough to beat when you need to get sh...stuff done!


----------



## iimm

West coast of Sweden and  

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv




----------



## Wolfsatz

A bit of a leafy business today while also comparing / contrasting negative displays

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock 5600 leafy business by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

It is who knows what time O'clock!

to be honest.. the camera does not pick up the time on the G... but my eyes can. However, it is a bit difficult to read the time at certain angles. If you are used to negative displays... not a big deal.

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock GW B5600 AR by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## that.gshock.life

Hope all of you are well. I haven't posted in this thread in a while. Here are some from my recent collection. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Missing @acadian here 










Hongkong  South China  Sea Casio China Mudmaster Special Edition GWG 1000gb-4


----------



## Dxnnis

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Missing @acadian here


+1


----------



## acadian

Thanks @Deepsea_dweller and @Dxnnis - just haven't been super motivated to post here. Will make an effort 

Have a great week,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Love the tideland shot  Memories memories. Understood & take your time @acadian Must come natural ...but remember the nature thread is a great retreat & escape as it's very special on WUS/ F17 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

indeed @Deepsea_dweller - indeed


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Toweruser

Ahh, a Casio Thread.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Toweruser and @Ottone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

happy Tuesday


----------



## Toweruser

Here comes another one...

It's my watch for climbing and all off-road activities. So it's scratched and covered with battle marks. And that's the way I suppose a well worn G-Shock should look like.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES51

Happy Wednesday!





































...

Some atmospheric pictures of the surrounding scenery.

Although these are older pictures that I have done, so not from today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow @WES51  So beautiful, so stunning. Thanks for sharing with us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz

Fall comes in two stages.....

Ohh how colorful and awesome is Autumn ... Yes I love the Fall Season! 
TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and the I hate leaves complimentary part! 
G Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Anyway, the 5600 is being a good buddy and helping out. 
G Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES51




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice gents  Great shots 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @WES51 and @Wolfsatz Thanks for sharing



































Just a great day to kick off the week  Such beautiful weather today in Hong Kong!


----------



## acadian




----------



## WES51




----------



## that.gshock.life




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daddy Pig

Blend with nature instead messing with it 🦋
































Tschüss


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Daddy Pig said:


> Blend with nature instead messing with it
> View attachment 15555393
> 
> View attachment 15555394
> 
> View attachment 15555395
> 
> View attachment 15555396
> 
> Tschüss


Coooool ! Your first post here I think ? ... anyway nicely done ... pls more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FarmeR57 said:


> View attachment 15555548
> 
> View attachment 15555550


Awesome shots  I never 
have seen snow ( in Hong Kong ) ..stay warm and cozy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## entropy96

acadian said:


> indeed @Deepsea_dweller - indeed
> 
> View attachment 15540012


The more I look at this model, the more it's calling me.

Just when I thought I was done with G-Shocks 😅


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's go @entropy96 ... let's have a blast here ....


----------



## johnny.bravus

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shots  I never
> have seen snow ( in Hong Kong ) ..stay warm and cozy !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, not a brazilian enviroment option also. ?


----------



## FarmeR57

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never
> have seen snow ( in Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ..stay warm and cozy !





johnny.bravus said:


> Yep, not a brazilian enviroment option also. 🥶


Thanks for the comments guys. When winter comes around here, you need to embrace it. Sun goes down about 4:30 right now so cabin fever is a thing for me. Gawd I miss my bike...

Your Hong Kong and Brazil pictures are a great distraction and remind me not everywhere is a frozen hinterland.


----------



## acadian




----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> View attachment 15556691


Such an amazing quality image, nice watch too 👍


----------



## entropy96

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's go @entropy96 ... let's have a blast here ....


Haha. I wish we had as much greenery here in the city. All I can see are houses and malls and roads.

I'm also considering the Full Steel GMW-B5000D-1, the standard steel model with positive display.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ok then one especially for you @entropy96








[ older shot ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickstart

The space between the G, hyphen and the Shock makes me read the title awkwardly every time.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

acadian said:


> View attachment 15556691


Beautiful @acadian and great to have you back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian




----------



## Dxnnis

acadian said:


> View attachment 15560340
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560341
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560342
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560343
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560336


Awesome  
So much detail and the lighting is great


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots @acadian  Thanks for sharing 










































Some older random shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian




----------



## WES51

Such beautiful pictures. What a great scenery. Is this Pacifica Beach? I was searching Google Maps all over for it.


acadian said:


> View attachment 15562022


----------



## acadian

WES51 said:


> Such beautiful pictures. What a great scenery. Is this Pacifica Beach? I was searching Google Maps all over for it.


Good work detective @WES51 - it's indeed in Pacifica. Linda Mar beach. We love going there once in a while.

Thanks for the props and have a great evening.


----------



## WES51

San Diego Skyline.


----------



## mighty_orie

acadian said:


> View attachment 15560340
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560341
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560342
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560343
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560336


Love these shots!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots @acadian @WES51 & @Rammus










[ Photo credit: to my girlfriend  ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES51




----------



## WES51




----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> View attachment 15560340
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560341
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560342
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560343
> 
> 
> View attachment 15560336


Beautiful stuff as usual!


----------



## FarmeR57

Not a G, but close enough


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Looks pretty cold @FarmeR57 ️ great shot










Hong Kong not that cold but quite coolish for sure ...14-18 °C


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stbob

_








GW-5000-1JF_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

My GST-S110


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ottone

Thursty with G-Shock in nature


----------



## iimm

Not a G shock, but Oceanus and an old Swedish hydro power plant.

The black tube you see was to divert a part of water from a nearby lake into the power plant itself.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ymmot

GD-350.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A bit nature and ginger tea ... during the lunch break









[ photo credit to my girlfriend  ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature collage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rameezhanslo

Cape Town...


----------



## mrwomble

rameezhanslo said:


> Cape Town...
> View attachment 15591391


Great pic my bru!


----------



## johnny.bravus

Itanhaém city - Brazil


----------



## stbob

_GR-B100_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rameezhanslo said:


> Cape Town...
> View attachment 15591391


Wow rare Cape Town and South Africa  shot on F17 and especially here in the nature thread! Well done and thanks for sharing ...









On a gloomy afternoon. Quad Sensor Navy Gulfmaster Q1000nv-2ajf looking at South Bay Hong Kong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

More Itanhaém.


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## that.gshock.life




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toweruser

AWG-M100SB-2AER










Cheers
Michael


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaMaHa

Watch's first trip was to Wales.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daddy Pig

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots gents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love that orange strap, even more that the watch itself... it's an awesome watch all in all, but the texture makes the strap quite appealing for me.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Sunny December day oceanside G7900 Rescue Red,








Tschüss


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wonderful shots @Mr.Jones82 Love the scenery and the colours. Great mood! Also big congrats on your new Frogman. I think the first  BRT in the nature thread. Tada! Enjoy and surely there will be more to come 









Older shot. Love The Sea And The Earth Rangeman overlooking the South China  Sea and a lone fisherman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

Gstb at yard


----------



## Dxnnis

johnny.bravus said:


> Gstb at yard


Wish I had a G Shock tree


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stunning as always DSD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme & real nature. Thanks a lot @Dxnnis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Walking down the memory lane ...

































Hong Kong Golf Club 2018 .. watching the action on the course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow

Out playing with the 4wd on this fine Christmas Day. ? It's a tad on the cold side though, about 17 deg F. ??⛄❄


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome awesome shots @Time4Playnow & @Mr.Jones82️ Quick shot on the golf course before sunset! Beautiful weather again in Hong Kong 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## that.gshock.life

That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nedh

Love the red in that watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

that.gshock.life said:


> View attachment 15622143
> View attachment 15622144
> View attachment 15622145
> View attachment 15622146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Great shots here!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such a day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... one more









Photo taken by my girlfriend  - same as above 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots @Rammus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus

Thank you @Deepsea_dweller, I love the snowy winter 😍


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rammus said:


> Thank you @Deepsea_dweller, I love the snowy winter


Yeah I can see that ️ Pls some more photos - The sun is back in Hong Kong. Perfect timing for the weekend. Maybe some nature shots tomorrow  Have a relaxed weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah I can see that ️ Pls some more photos - The sun is back in Hong Kong. Perfect timing for the weekend. Maybe some nature shots tomorrow  Have a relaxed weekend!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes I'll do it for you tomorrow  Enjoy, stay safe and healthy, Sir!!


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Pretty cold one here, but I just had to get out for a hike.


----------



## Toweruser

Been out for a run @ -5 °C.


----------



## jovani




----------



## TatsNGuns

Tom , Tom, tom , Lucy....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Rammus said:


>


Nice Donkey. I used to sponsor one at the Donkey Sanctury in Sidmouth England; as well as standing around in a field accepting ginger biscuits from its friends it used to go and visit special needs children at schools and hospitals. Apparantly having visits from specially trained donkeys really helped some children; it used to occasionally visit an old peoples care centre too.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jovani




----------



## Rammus

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Nice Donkey. I used to sponsor one at the Donkey Sanctury in Sidmouth England; as well as standing around in a field accepting ginger biscuits from its friends it used to go and visit special needs children at schools and hospitals. Apparantly having visits from specially trained donkeys really helped some children; it used to occasionally visit an old peoples care centre too.


Thank you for your comment @AardnoldArrdvark, I did not know that the Donkey could help people in difficulty.


----------



## WES51

Happy Sunday!

Today, we tried a nearby local trail for an easy hike. The weather and the light was just fantastic.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TatsNGuns said:


> Tom , Tom, tom , Lucy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Another Tom here   Great shots everyone ... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anto1980

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15653024
> 
> 
> View attachment 15653025
> 
> 
> View attachment 15653026
> 
> 
> Pretty cold one here, but I just had to get out for a hike.


WWWOOOWWW


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GWR B1000x-1ajr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jobe0074

GPR-B1000TF pink salt lake - Victoria Australia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jobe0074

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

G-Shock in a lost place♥😌😌


----------



## Edwin3

The Loonse en Drunense duinen in the Netherlands, together with a GW-3000. Just two week ago.


----------



## mekros

11 months of working from home, this is one of the rare great opportunities toget out into the field.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Toweruser

MIP display test at -9°C. Have been out for a run for an hour. The watch was over the sleeve but the cold didn't cause any effect on the display. Awesome!


----------



## mekros

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Casio should get in touch with you to do their promotional photos, they're always stunning.


----------



## TatsNGuns

North mountainous region checking in ....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @mekros Very kind. Really proud of this thread. So many great photos and with such great enthusiasm. Iconic thread on F17. Awaiting San Francisco based @acadian with his mind blowing sunrise/ sunset shots.Great shots @TatsNGuns and welcome back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot @mekros Very kind. Really proud of this thread. So many great photos and with such great enthusiasm. Iconic thread on F17. Awaiting San Francisco based @acadian with his mind blowing sunrise/ sunset shots.Great shots @TatsNGuns and welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm no purist is the biggest issue ... look away as I pelagos this beautiful thread up lol & Thanks mate









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Never owned or even seen in the wilds a Golfman, which is the one & only one you would recommend ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Too rainy on the hike today, had to turn back. Hiding out in a shelter while I wait for it to clear up. Haha I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 









@TatsNGuns will be sending a PM coming week ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Divine_Madcat

A beast in the bushes...


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BinomialSpider

Edwin3 said:


> The Loonse en Drunense duinen in the Netherlands, together with a GW-3000. Just two week ago.
> View attachment 15659852


I love the GW-3000-- beautiful watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Summer 2020


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot! I really wish I would've held out to get this one. Great stuff as usual DSD!


Ottone said:


> View attachment 15674653
> View attachment 15674654
> View attachment 15674655


Those clouds are gorgeous. Nice work!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you @Mr.Jones82 and also great having you on board! Great photos non stop Great shots @Ottone Must be pretty cold ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thank you @Mr.Jones82 and also great having you on board! Great photos non stop Great shots @Ottone Must be pretty cold ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank u! Not soooo cold .....0* Celsius?


----------



## Ottone

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Great shot! I really wish I would've held out to get this one. Great stuff as usual DSD!
> 
> Those clouds are gorgeous. Nice work!


O thank u👍🤗 yes really pretty clouds😄


----------



## Edwin3

In the "Sahara" of Brabant, The Netherlands!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Facelessman




----------



## Master-of-Shock

The MTG B2000, MUDMASTER AND MASTER OF G GRAVITYMASTER are all very photogenic watches


----------



## Master-of-Shock

The "Magnificent 4" in the middle of the tropiccal jungle. Notice the dense trees and treacherous hills, with savage animals lurking nearby. Pigeons, crows, hawks and even huge monitor lizards await the unsuspicious explorer!

Its a jungle out there!


----------



## BUSHCRAFTech

Icy RANGEMAN ❄🥶❄


----------



## Ottone

GA2110SU with ET parts.😊🍀😊


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome Deepsea! I miss the ocean...damn Covid haha


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you Mr.Jones82  Here one more ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Nokkaelaein

Greetings from Finland; photoshoots in winter conditions, always wearing the trusty GW-5000 & combi, even when around 0*°*F and below


----------



## TatsNGuns

Rangeman time searching for signs of samsquatch.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Awesome Deepsea! I miss the ocean...damn Covid haha


The oceans are still there ... go see & visit them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You may want to hit the gym buddy , the wrist is looking slim 

Great pictures as always .. hope you & your mrs had a great time at the beach.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Abandoned little house in Lower Austria 👍


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @TatsNGuns Very much appreciated your concern  Actually it's my  mrs sparrow wrist - she has taken over more or less my entire G collection as I'm slowly but surely bowing out. Still the nature thread will be always in my heart - for many years to come 










My sweetheart showing off her Sea Leopard  Mudmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks @TatsNGuns Very much appreciated your concern  Actually it's my  mrs sparrow wrist - she has taken over more or less my entire G collection as I'm slowly but surely bowing out. Still the nature thread will be always in my heart - for many years to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweetheart showing off her Sea Leopard  Mudmaster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just know that I am here for you both , in case some of those g shocks are too much to bare the weight of ... I am a giver like that 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TatsNGuns said:


> The oceans are still there ... go see & visit them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow, thanks for enlightening me.
Maybe you shouldn't presume to know another person's situation. Thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Overlooking ( partially ) Hong Kong Island .... the Victoria Harbour and Kowloon ( Hung Hom 紅磡 ) .... and showing off my sweethearts GW 6900kg-3 on a rather gloomy day ( older photo )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, thanks for enlightening me.
> Maybe you shouldn't presume to know another person's situation. Thanks.


The oceans will be there when you are ready, you're welcome.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TatsNGuns said:


> The oceans will be there when you are ready, you're welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hahaha fair enough


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I hesitated a long time before I bought this, but I am so glad that I did. It is so damn photogenic and fun. A kinder student yelled my name today from the hallway while I was on the phone and she said, "You have a colorful watch." Haha It made me laugh pretty hard. Next up...really want a digital. Take care everyone and be safe. 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## johnny.bravus

Brazillian summer.
Itanhaém city.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15688114
> 
> 
> I hesitated a long time before I bought this, but I am so glad that I did. It is so damn photogenic and fun. A kinder student yelled my name today from the hallway while I was on the phone and she said, "You have a colorful watch." Haha It made me laugh pretty hard. Next up...really want a digital. Take care everyone and be safe.


Haha. Pretty cool indeed. 
Producer Michael would love it.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Nokkaelaein said:


> View attachment 15682770
> 
> 
> View attachment 15682771
> 
> 
> View attachment 15682772
> 
> 
> View attachment 15682774
> 
> 
> Greetings from Finland; photoshoots in winter conditions, always wearing the trusty GW-5000 & combi, even when around 0*°*F and below


Amazing photos!!!


----------



## scotthp49

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15688114
> 
> 
> I hesitated a long time before I bought this, but I am so glad that I did. It is so damn photogenic and fun. A kinder student yelled my name today from the hallway while I was on the phone and she said, "You have a colorful watch." Haha It made me laugh pretty hard. Next up...really want a digital. Take care everyone and be safe. 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


Every picture I see of it, the more I like it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Have one  too @Mr.Jones82 .... somewhere far away into deep space in the constellation Taurus and the Orion Arm of our Milky Way ...


----------



## johnny.bravus

Itanhaém city.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Miss Acadian's shots. Hope you are doing well Acadian.

Sunset hike home from work. Beautiful evening. Take care everyone.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## that.gshock.life

That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## that.gshock.life

Martins. said:


> View attachment 15695220
> View attachment 15695221
> View attachment 15695223
> View attachment 15695224
> View attachment 15695226
> View attachment 15695229
> View attachment 15695230
> View attachment 15695231
> View attachment 15695220
> View attachment 15695221
> View attachment 15695223
> View attachment 15695224
> View attachment 15695226
> View attachment 15695229
> View attachment 15695230
> View attachment 15695231


Looks so awesome my friend. Also double check that your crown is screwed all the way in 😁


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Martins. said:


> View attachment 15695220
> View attachment 15695221
> View attachment 15695223
> View attachment 15695224
> View attachment 15695226
> View attachment 15695229
> View attachment 15695230
> View attachment 15695231
> View attachment 15695220
> View attachment 15695221
> View attachment 15695223
> View attachment 15695224
> View attachment 15695226
> View attachment 15695229
> View attachment 15695230
> View attachment 15695231


Wow, some impressive close ups!


----------



## koolpep




----------



## that.gshock.life

That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Old shot but kinda still cool. GF-8251k-7jr Love The Sea And The Earth 2019 I.C.E.R.C. 25th Anniversary

.. great excellent shots @Martins. and such awesome photos everyone. Thanks for sharing; great stuff !


----------



## Rammus

Today ? Good day guys.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Bit of a gray one today


----------



## Steelerswit

Been snowing for a week now, normally we get hit with nor'easters and done, but this is crazy. 18 inches and growing.

















Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gents! No snow in Hong Kong .. Maybe once in 40 years or so ️ Great shots @Rammus @Mr.Jones82 and welcome welcome @Steelerswit - very cool 








Shutter Island .... ( older shot )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

Itanhaém City. Cibratel beach. Brasil. 

































































Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

johnny.bravus said:


> Itanhaém City. Cibratel beach. Brasil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


Doing petal patrol? Budget cutbacks suck~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## johnny.bravus

Steelerswit said:


> Doing petal patrol? Budget cutbacks suck~
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


LOL
Gas is getting too expensive

Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ottone

GA2110 on an abandoned train😁


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Facelessman

Awesome shots gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Probably the last day of ice-skating over here, as it's starting to thaw already.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bad Rattle

some amazing shots in here!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Overlooking Hong Kong's South Side 









GW-9405kj-5jr Love The Sea And The Earth Rangeman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bad Rattle said:


> some amazing shots in here!


Pls join in if you like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GWF A1000-1a4jf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

Well, its not a g-shock, but its a cousin. Cibratel beach. Itanhaém City. Brasil.























Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Rattle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pls join in if you like


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome awesome @Bad Rattle and welcome aboard ... 










Some serious yacht - anchoring at the Southside of Hong Kong  ...










Special edition Casio China  Mudmaster GWG 1000gb-4apr ( above )

[ photo credit to my girlfriend ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Bad Rattle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome awesome @Bad Rattle and welcome aboard


Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rammus




----------



## johnny.bravus

Skating in Brasil. Around 28°C at this time. 
9000 MOdman























Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Best rubber strap hands down on a casio !!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## mekros

Test driving a second hand white G


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Daddy Pig

Last weekend seaside walk around with the toddler...
































👣


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots everyone 










More to come ( hopefully) tomorrow


----------



## pop4

Taking the Rangeman out camping.


----------



## TatsNGuns

I now fully understand the love / not so much like aspects of the glide ... if they would add this digital screen to the king it would be the perfect square ...

The clarity & crisp screen is 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

So I was pretty excited to test out my new hiking bag today! I am giving a shout out to Osprey. I have owned 4 of their packs now and they are just top notch. Anybody else a fan?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The Repulse Bay in the background with the Fung Shui Hole to allow the "dragon" on the mountain to pass through towards the sea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The Repulse Bay in the background with the Fung Shui Hole to allow the "dragon" on the mountain to pass through towards the sea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, great pic!
Interesting tidbit, too.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Surfrider Foundation 🏄🏻‍♂️ walking by the sea with the family.
















🌊


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Daddy Pig 










... und tschüss 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daddy Pig

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots @Daddy Pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... und tschüss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


✌?


----------



## mekros

Daddy Pig said:


> Last weekend seaside walk around with the toddler...
> View attachment 15733381
> 
> 
> ?


Is your watch starting to yellow or is it the colouring of the photo?


----------



## Dr. Wong

Took this last Monday, was to post in WRUW that day but got sidetracked. Then busy all week until now, so posting here instead.









每逢雪飄過, 心記起老家。





Both Gs were bought from HK years ago and revisited HK several times with me.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo credit to: my girlfriend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferretnose

Borneo Rainbow Toad in my backyard, sorta. Torrey Pines State Park, San Diego CA.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fantastic photos @Ferretnose  Well done & welcome aboard !










Background nature theme ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daddy Pig

mekros said:


> Is your watch starting to yellow or is it the colouring of the photo?


Excuses for the late reply!

It's a photo issue, not my best work. The watch is perfect, just like the first day, minus a few scratches here and there.


----------



## Ferretnose

Thanks, Deepsea_Dweller, for the kind words. It was your encouraging attitude that motivated me to contribute to this thread. Regards.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Figured I'd share this here since we all seem to enjoy a g shock here and there ...

I performed surgery to create the King that casio forgot to make ((( as per usual )))

Casio g×w-56-1BJF arrived all innocent like.

Next ordered the bezel & strap from the gxw-56 green

Seems casio rarely ponders on the notion that almost any variant of their watches should just simply be offered in both positive & negative screens but anyhooooo

Original , 
Parts arriving , 
Images of post surgery

Happy to report the patient is up & at em & back on solid foods & getting plenty of sunshine ... 

& finally Gunt thoroughly impressed & now resting zZZzZZzZZ zZzZzzZzz






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Photo credit to: my girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great picture... sometime today or tomorrow I believe my very first gulfmaster will arrive. The watch that I should technically love and adore according the form & function .. went with the more mild natured quad sensor black with blue bezel variant but this green was a true tempting contender. Your thoughts on the watch aside from it being gorgeous?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Some brotherly love .... & nature .. in perfect timing
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

TatsNGuns said:


> I now fully understand the love / not so much like aspects of the glide ... if they would add this digital screen to the king it would be the perfect square ...
> 
> The clarity & crisp screen is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The glide is an ugly watch, but it has one of the best lcd displays.



Ottone said:


> View attachment 15739278
> View attachment 15739279
> View attachment 15739280


That house reminds me of the houses that the Germans burned down when they invaded Russia and the Ukraine.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Georgewg said:


> The glide is an ugly watch, but it has one of the best lcd displays.
> 
> That house reminds me of the houses that the Germans burned down when they invaded Russia and the Ukraine.


That's my summer vacation rental bro , dates still open for fall ... comes with a hand crank and light bulb 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera

Enjoying a California Friday night ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose

Camo Mudmaster goes to the beach. Took this G to Japan in 2019. The compass came in handy more than once.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @TatsNGuns @Ferretnose and thanks for the kind words. Today an older shot .. Maybe some outing tomorrow   Relaxing weekend everyone.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

After a week of +12 hour work days, a long hine was just what I needed. Enjoy the weekend everybody!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## TatsNGuns

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15753554
> View attachment 15753555
> View attachment 15753556


I spy candycorn !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15753554
> View attachment 15753555
> View attachment 15753556


That mod is beautiful! Wow, nicely done!


----------



## Ottone

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That mod is beautiful! Wow, nicely done!


Thank u😄


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daddy Pig

Hello from the branches!

Have this image for quite some time, since December. Founded while cleaning *Th**e Dri**ve*, never had the chance to post back them.

Not a G-Shock, but still a Casio.








Blend with nature instead of mess whit it.


----------



## TatsNGuns

If you dont have a sunbathing deck rotation are you even really G-Shocking ?

Hmmmmm 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Here have some nature & other things & quad sensors...






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done @TatsNGuns  Big congrats and can't help but gotta post once again my girlfriends shot back while hanging around the green during the Hong Kong Golf Open










.. speaking of which ..no matter if a Golf enthusiast or not, pls check out US fella DeChambeau's tee shot on YouTube ( Arnold Palmer Invitational last weekend ) across the water ... What a hit


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done @TatsNGuns  Big congrats and can't help but gotta post once again my girlfriends shot back while hanging around the green during the Hong Kong Golf Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. speaking of which ..no matter if a Golf enthusiast or not, pls check out US fella DeChambeau's tee shot on YouTube ( Arnold Palmer Invitational last weekend ) across the water ... What a hit


Highly recommend looking through your straps and finding some keepers. It seems to be an area that casio goes oddball on ... googling the shot on yahoo ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Ottone

White'n'blue


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Great pics as usual gents! I had a much needed hike and beautiful train ride today. Take care everyone!


----------



## Georgewg

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Great pics as usual gents! I had a much needed hike and beautiful train ride today. Take care everyone!
> 
> View attachment 15763125
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763126
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763131
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763132
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763133
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763134
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763135
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763136
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763137
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763138


That's the most beautiful newer style analog Frogman. I like that watch very much. It looks alive. I love the bright red printing on the bezel and the bright red band. It really makes the watch pop. Beautiful scenery too. Which country are you in that has such beautiful landscape and scenery like that?


----------



## Daddy Pig

🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸
/---------------------\
°[-------------------------]°
|| DW-5600E-1 ||
°[-------------------------]°
\---------------------/​🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿
























💚
🟢
🟩


----------



## Daddy Pig

🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿








🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿🌿​


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Georgewg said:


> That's the most beautiful newer style analog Frogman. I like that watch very much. It looks alive. I love the bright red printing on the bezel and the bright red band. It really makes the watch pop. Beautiful scenery too. Which country are you in that has such beautiful landscape and scenery like that?


South Korea currently. Thank you! I agree about this being the best ana-Frog!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15773407
> View attachment 15773408


That sky....just gorgeous...Great mod, too. All comes together!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Old school & still functions like a champ.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Ostara is upon us... that thawing of the ice.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy spring equinox to my fellow WUS F17 nature G Shockers in the northern hemisphere 



















.. and a weekend random snorkeler


----------



## Ottone

Spring begins??


----------



## TatsNGuns

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15777211
> View attachment 15777212
> View attachment 15777213
> 
> 
> Spring begins


I'm seeing snow skis, a dog harness & a much easier form of travel .. enjoy Ostara!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm seeing snow skis, a dog harness & a much easier form of travel .. enjoy Ostara!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank u! Wish you the same😊
Snow is melting now, no need for skiing!


----------



## TatsNGuns

Same here ... half young grass half snow.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You are the happy one. Nice watch, nice weather at the ocean.???


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @Ottone️Yes yesterday ( Saturday) so so nice, sunny and pleasant warm; today rather cool and gloomy. Below an older shot









Toyota Ranger overlooking Hong Kong  Island, the Victoria Harbour and Kowloon side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Another one especially for @Time4Playnow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo credit: to my  girlfriend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Long week of work, so I really enjoyed the hike home.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Mr.Jones82 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shots @Mr.Jones82
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Deepsea! I need one of those Mudmasters! Haha Nice!

Few more from today


----------



## Ottone

Bikin'
















Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cherry blossoms falling like snowflakes!!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Back garden.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I thought the Tron would look cool with this bridge.


----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15800166
> 
> 
> I thought the Tron would look cool with this bridge.
> View attachment 15800167


Looks kinda cool without the bridge as well 👍


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Looks kinda cool without the bridge as well 👍


Hahaha Thanks!


----------



## James142

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15800166
> 
> 
> I thought the Tron would look cool with this bridge.
> View attachment 15800167


Yeah it does look cool 

I don't own this one, but it grows on me as time passes. It almost looks vintage without being vintage, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## ZoKet

Casio GA800 









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15777274
> 
> 
> View attachment 15777277
> 
> 
> View attachment 15777278


That whole build up not out is a trip , massive building complexes. Which city is that ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Not exactly nature but comparing. The big boned gal by a lot.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

TatsNGuns said:


> Not exactly nature but comparing. The big boned gal by a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Is your pulse 111bpm while tantric the photo?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rainy and foggy hike. Good bye cherry blossoms


----------



## Ottone

Happy 🐰🐇 Easter!


----------



## cristitegzes




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong Ranger for our nature outing Enjoying Easter Monday with my sweetheart  and overlooking the South China  Sea on a rather breezy afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## sanik




----------



## Ottone

Impressions from my bike tour





































who knows the game


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ven




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The one and only Kobe Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ven

A beauty Mr deepsea, what a back drop to

Little snow today


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks so much @ven Love your Froggy and yeah what a different weather. Stay warm and be safe 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wow, been a while since anyone has posted. I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Took some pics on the hike home. 



























And now, time for a drink


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15838494


Nice use of colours


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Nice use of colours


Thanks for the kind words! I'm loving this change of seasons after so much sporadic isolation. Nothing like a nice night and a beer in the park.


----------



## Ottone

A little bit of spring here☀😃


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great photos everyone!









Older shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

A triple add


----------



## Ottone

Raindrops!!


----------



## Ottone

.....dog out...."









who knows the game


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GWG 1000rd-4ajf










Photo credit to my  girlfriend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

My rangeman refusing to link up to the satellites ... anyone else experiencing this ?

Pacific northwest reporting ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsa9791




----------



## 753_kbb

jsa9791 said:


>


great pic bro


----------



## TatsNGuns

jsa9791 said:


>


Great digital size / case size ratio .. what model #

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## 753_kbb

TatsNGuns said:


> Great digital size / case size ratio .. what model #
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'll Answer for him,
I have the same model.
It's the GW-9110 Gulfman. Great watch.


----------



## TatsNGuns

753_kbb said:


> I'll Answer for him,
> I have the same model.
> It's the GW-9110 Gulfman. Great watch.


Thank you , googling on Yahoo now. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Very nice. I really like this!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @benton629









One more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice @Mr.Jones82Beautiful shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo credit to my  girlfriend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Not exactly nature but I was directly next to a wild Belgian malinois so that counts I think ... the watch casio was too afraid to build so I did.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

TatsNGuns said:


> Not exactly nature but I was directly next to a wild Belgian malinois so that counts I think ... the watch casio was too afraid to build so I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


*BEASTLY POST* @TatsNGuns, in more ways than one! Thanks for sharing your awesome custom King and happy canis.

Wear your watches (and love your pup) in good health!


----------



## TatsNGuns

nonconformulaic said:


> *BEASTLY POST* @TatsNGuns, in more ways than one! Thanks for sharing your awesome custom King and happy canis.
> 
> Wear your watches (and love your pup) in good health!


Great screen name & many thanks and you & yours as well bro !!! Continue on non conforming 

























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

Ottone said:


> .....dog out...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows the game


Now that music is playing on my head... 

Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

TatsNGuns said:


> Great screen name & many thanks and you & yours as well bro !!! Continue on non conforming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I will NEVER conform!

She's no Belgian Malinois, but my pup's got stripes on her back, spots on her belly, and loves big hiking, so I'll call her a "dog pound rando" win.

Keep sharing that good life with your f17 family @TatsNGuns!


----------



## TatsNGuns

nonconformulaic said:


> I will NEVER conform!
> 
> She's no Belgian Malinois, but my pup's got stripes on her back, spots on her belly, and loves big hiking, so I'll call her a "dog pound rando" win.
> 
> Keep sharing that good life with your f17 family @TatsNGuns!
> 
> View attachment 15855489
> 
> 
> View attachment 15855491
> 
> 
> View attachment 15855492


Nice Catahoula-Queensland-LabA-whotheHellknowsOrCares hound ... looks like you both are living the good life brother , I'd guess you have her earn those epic views & campfires by humping in her own food & gear lol ..

Here's to the good life & may most stay in their cities hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

TatsNGuns said:


> Here's to the good life & may most stay in their cities hehehehe


Less than 10 miles in a day = "a walk", 10-20 miles in a day = "a hike", 20+ miles in a day = "an adventure".

We have lots of "adventures".

Sorry f17, but I have very few pics of my watch _and_ my doggo _a__nd_ nature in the same frame. IMHO the first one doesn't even remotely compare with the last two, so the watches always miss out. _FWIW, 99.999% of the time I rock a Garmin Instinct Solar when I'm out and about in the real real, so it would probably just trigger f17 anyway..._

*Hope everyone is staying happy and healthy!*

FWIW, there's a Garmin Instinct Solar in this blurry picture from a mellow (for me) 10k feet elevation pic if anyone cares...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@TatsNGuns  pls pls stay focused 








... ;-) ! Cool shots @Ottone


----------



## nonconformulaic

.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Deepsea_dweller said:


> @TatsNGuns  pls pls stay focused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ;-) ! Cool shots @Ottone


Great call @Deepsea_dweller and f17 Mods, please forgive the pictorial/discussional divergences of myself and @TatsNGuns.* Pics of G-Shocks AND nature ONLY in this thread, folks! *Nobody cares about our "shaggy dog stories".

Shaggy dog story - Wikipedia


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Finally got down to the ocean today


----------



## BA1970

nonconformulaic said:


> *BEASTLY POST* @TatsNGuns, in more ways than one! Thanks for sharing your awesome custom King and happy canis.
> 
> Wear your watches (and love your pup) in good health!


For a brief nano-moment, I thought your dog was eating the G-Shock.


----------



## TatsNGuns

BA1970 said:


> For a brief nano-moment, I thought your dog was eating the G-Shock.


Oddly enough she has never even come near any of my watches thank the gods !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Finally got down to the ocean today
> 
> View attachment 15858067
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858070
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858071
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858072
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858073
> 
> 
> View attachment 15858074


See !!! It was waiting on you. Beautiful images , seems your area offers some truly amazing walking paths.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fine shots @Mr.Jones82










My girlfriend rocking the Gulfie  
[ older shot ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TatsNGuns said:


> See !!! It was waiting on you. Beautiful images , seems your area offers some truly amazing walking paths.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hahaha I was waiting for you to chime in with that


----------



## Rammus

I just saw this old photo in my hard drive, I'll share it with you


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hahaha I was waiting for you to chime in with that
> 
> View attachment 15859541
> 
> 
> View attachment 15859542
> 
> 
> View attachment 15859543


Hot damn that's gorgeous & as always amazing photography.. where is this place ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82

TatsNGuns said:


> Hot damn that's gorgeous & as always amazing photography.. where is this place ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! ROK! There are a lot of gorgeous places for hiking here. The whole country is covered in mountains


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Breathtaking shots again @Mr.Jones82 and what a sky  wow. Thanks for sharing










Hong Kong  Fire Services Department Ranger overlooking HK southside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hanky1218




----------



## cristitegzes




----------



## Daddy Pig

💛💚💛








💛💚💛​


----------



## TatsNGuns

There are two kinds of people, those that know samsquatch is real & the 2nd kind are wrong.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Ottone




----------



## behnam




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My sweetheart rocking the TLC Ranger while overlooking the South China  Sea 










Older shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

behnam said:


>


Did we just witness a Romantic couples wristie shot 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

TatsNGuns said:


> Great screen name & many thanks and you & yours as well bro !!! Continue on non conforming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He looks real playful . Do you have a bite suit ?


----------



## BA1970

neverlate1973 said:


> He looks real playful . Do you have a bite suit ?


You know how I handle dogs like that?


----------



## TatsNGuns

neverlate1973 said:


> He looks real playful . Do you have a bite suit ?


She has excellent drives, I do own all the gear but I'm not a advocate of owners doing their own decoy work on their animals so I'll have someone else to do that part & vice versa for their dogs. All has to be done after the obedience is established otherwise having a dog that knows how to knock the snot out of grown men & more without it are not ideal. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

BA1970 said:


> You know how I handle dogs like that?


That explains why all the hair at your BBQs 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## behnam

TatsNGuns said:


> Did we just witness a Romantic couples wristie shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


yess, Lovely couple in beautiful nature


----------



## Toddy101

MRG-G1000B



GPW-1000


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Haven't worn this in quite a while


----------



## CDS




----------



## ZoKet

On board, sea... 









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

My usual routine after buying a G is taking it for a hike. I forgot my flashlight so it was a pain, but since it is a weekday and I am working I could only take it through the mountain that runs through my city meaning that luckily/sadly there was enough light pollution to kinda help out on the rocky parts.




































This watch isn't going to find a lot of friends, but it is a really fun, off the wall piece that I am enjoying. Take care everyone!


----------



## Snyde

Mr.Jones82 said:


> My usual routine after buying a G is taking it for a hike. I forgot my flashlight so it was a pain, but since it is a weekday and I am working I could only take it through the mountain that runs through my city meaning that luckily/sadly there was enough light pollution to kinda help out on the rocky parts.
> View attachment 15877591
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877592
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877593
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877596
> 
> 
> This watch isn't going to find a lot of friends, but it is a really fun, off the wall piece that I am enjoying. Take care everyone!


You bought it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Snyde said:


> You bought it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Mr.Jones82 said:


> My usual routine after buying a G is taking it for a hike. I forgot my flashlight so it was a pain, but since it is a weekday and I am working I could only take it through the mountain that runs through my city meaning that luckily/sadly there was enough light pollution to kinda help out on the rocky parts.
> View attachment 15877591
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877592
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877593
> 
> 
> View attachment 15877596
> 
> 
> This watch isn't going to find a lot of friends, but it is a really fun, off the wall piece that I am enjoying. Take care everyone!


Congratulations and beautiful pics as usual


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> Congratulations and beautiful pics as usual


Thanks! Watch budget has plummeted, but I'm enjoying this one. Take care


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Frogman accompanying me on a little hike


----------



## CDS




----------



## Seneca09

Analog frogman at Galveston, Texas



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

And a young Owl💓😊💓


----------



## Arainach




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Still rocking the same stealth Frogman 🐸


----------



## TatsNGuns

No casio but here is some fresh nature.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Wore this on my walk this morning.

Great watch, Casio Australia also included a cap, bag and lanyard as a bonus.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TatsNGuns said:


> No casio but here is some fresh nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Coool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Nature ish , definitely a casio at least.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Walking down the memory lane. Hong Kong Golf Open 2018 and my sweethearts Magma Ocean Rangeman while hanging around the green ...


















Looking forward to this years HK Golf Open hopefully late November. Fingers crossed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## BA1970

TatsNGuns said:


> No casio but here is some fresh nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think that bear is wearing a G.


----------



## TatsNGuns

BA1970 said:


> I think that bear is wearing a G.


I thought so too , negative display clearly 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Walking down the memory lane. Hong Kong Golf Open 2018 and my sweethearts Magma Ocean Rangeman while hanging around the green ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this years HK Golf Open hopefully late November. Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the one you had me watch that hole in one on YouTube?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Walking down the memory lane. Hong Kong Golf Open 2018 and my sweethearts Magma Ocean Rangeman while hanging around the green ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this years HK Golf Open hopefully late November. Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg reminds me I watched a whole bunch of videos about some crazy ass apartment / looks like a jail building they call the Monster !!! That's crazy stacked on and up living holy hells bells.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970

TatsNGuns said:


> Omg reminds me I watched a whole bunch of videos about some crazy ass apartment / looks like a jail building they call the Monster !!! That's crazy stacked on and up living holy hells bells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oppressive architecture.


----------



## 753_kbb




----------



## Jas26




----------



## BinomialSpider

When I get too fat, I strap on the step-tracker G and walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## CDS




----------



## Jas26




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## sanik




----------



## Maddog1970

Maddog and Axe 1 - dead rhododendron 0
























.......and Mrs Maddog tells me that is a Clematis.......who knew!


----------



## Arainach




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such fantastic shots everyone! Thanks for sharing 










Shutter Island 
[ older shot ]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Facelessman

Awesome pics gents. I wish i live closer to the nature. Travelling is not really convenience during these time for me. Just some shots of G(s) and somewhat nature from my backyard


----------



## Arainach

Facelessman said:


> Awesome pics gents. I wish i live closer to the nature. Travelling is not really convenience during these time for me. Just some shots of G(s) and somewhat nature from my backyard


Do you know what kind of tree that was? Heck of a grain pattern.


----------



## Facelessman

Arainach said:


> Do you know what kind of tree that was? Heck of a grain pattern.


It was black palm (_Normanbya normanbyi_). That's what my wife told me


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101

Out and about with Loki (my dog).


----------



## Ottone




----------



## CDS




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101

New froggy:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @Toddy101! Enjoy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CDS




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

CDS said:


>


Doggo approves!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## domayotte

South fork of the American River, near Pilot Hill, CA.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great shots @domayotte & @Mr.Jones82  Thanks for sharing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr

I'm loving this carbon fiber analog frogman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Jomarr said:


> I'm loving this carbon fiber analog frogman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to see you here @Jomarr and such a fine new Froggy addition!  Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Met a friend in the park tiday


----------



## Daddy Pig

🟨☀💗🌱☁
















✌🏻


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Not really nature but somehow related ...somewhere up there billions of Ly away where all things somehow started ... ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

At work👍💓👍


----------



## CDS




----------



## johnny.bravus

Winter is comming. 
Cibratel beach, Itanhaém City, Brazil.
















Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## Sir Galahad

Classic 5600


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## CDS




----------



## Sir Galahad

CDS said:


>


Neat bike and watch, I would be terrified of wearing one of those on a mountain bike ride 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice shots @Mr.Jones82, @Sir Galahad, @Ottone, @johnny.bravus Well done










Older shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very very nice shots @Mr.Jones82, @Sir Galahad, @Ottone, @johnny.bravus Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Deepsea!

A few more from today




























And victory beer


----------



## Toddy101

Analogue Froggy walking Loki:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## TatsNGuns

Has anyone on here posted their new fancy ass casio smart watch ? Thoughts on it ?

More dog then nature but the casio rangeman got covered ..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Nice doggies!🌹🤗🤗♥


----------



## johnny.bravus

TatsNGuns said:


> Has anyone on here posted their new fancy ass casio smart watch ? Thoughts on it ?
> 
> More dog then nature but the casio rangeman got covered ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cute doggos. 
A 2,5km jungle trail with 600m elevation gain took me painful 1h35m to get to the peak. At Serra do Itatins, Peruibe city, Brazil. 
GF is showing a 9300 Blue MOdman. It took us 1h20 to get down. 





































Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## TatsNGuns

johnny.bravus said:


> Cute doggos.
> A 2,5km jungle trail with 600m elevation gain took me painful 1h35m to get to the peak. At Serra do Itatins, Peruibe city, Brazil.
> GF is showing a 9300 Blue MOdman. It took us 1h20 to get down.
> View attachment 15926825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: cap_joao_marques


I can feel the humidity from these images. Looks like a great day spent in the wilds.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Ottone said:


> Nice doggies!


Thanks !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Love the Brazilian rain forest shots @johnny.bravus and a beautiful hiking companion you have   Awesome shots @TatsNGuns  Very much appreciated your posts/ photos here !  ! Great dedication 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

TatsNGuns said:


> I can feel the humidity from these images. Looks like a great day spent in the wilds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The humidity is real, after one hour I was soaked and dripping. 

Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## mougino




----------



## Sir Galahad

Taking a walk with the Green GA2110









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Bikin' in the evening























who knows the game


----------



## johnny.bravus

Ottone said:


> Bikin' in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows the game


Nice watch and awesome vintage 90's bike.

Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## Ottone

G-Shock on the tracks!
















who knows the game


----------



## scotthp49

Ottone said:


> G-Shock on the tracks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows the game


Really cool shots. I have the blackout version but am starting to want some of these other fun color ways&#8230;


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Will be a rainy ️️ long holiday weekend in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G in its natural habitat&#8230;


----------



## Snyde

Out for a swim. My titanium square was charging.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Took my GF for an easy hike today...she wasn't a fan.  After 4 hours of hiking she said, "Most guys want to take their girlfriends to nice places." I responded, "What could be nicer than this?" No response. Hahaha
Take care everyone and enjoy the weekend.









She did enjoy the friend I found for her.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Ottone

Oh my god, what happened to my shoes?
















who knows the game








But who cares when a Weissbier is near...


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Chris20nyy

We're going deep.

But first doggo needs scritches.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Rammus @Mr.Jones82 @Chris20nyy   









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris20nyy

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots @Rammus @Mr.Jones82 @Chris20nyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Your scenery takes the cake!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## van_helsing

Ottone said:


> Oh my god, what happened to my shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who cares when a Weissbier is near...


Schneider Weisse G-Shock Shoes collaboration in the making&#8230;..


----------



## mougino

Ottone said:


> Oh my god, what happened to my shoes?


Very cool mod! Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Found a weird, overgrown temple today.




























Wish I had been wearing a Froggy for this rock formation









And a trusty square









Take care folks and keep posting the beautiful pics!  It is always a pleasure scrolling this thread!


----------



## Sir Galahad

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Found a weird, overgrown temple today.
> 
> View attachment 15949872
> 
> 
> View attachment 15949876
> 
> 
> View attachment 15949877
> 
> 
> Wish I had been wearing a Froggy for this rock formation
> View attachment 15949879
> 
> 
> And a trusty square
> View attachment 15949880
> 
> 
> Take care folks and keep posting the beautiful pics!  It is always a pleasure scrolling this thread!


Beautiful pics and nice watch!


----------



## Ottone

mougino said:


> Very cool mod! Did you do it yourself?


Yes!

who knows the game


----------



## Ottone

Same mod with metal bezel






















Been here for the swim thang

who knows the game


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Blast from the past ( April 2021



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Overlooking Hong Kong  Island, Victoria Harbour and TST and the South China  Sea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Dxnnis

Nat-e said:


> View attachment 15951531


Love the photo really shows off that display great


----------



## 753_kbb




----------



## Dxnnis

753_kbb said:


> View attachment 15956667


Great backdrop


----------



## Facelessman

GW-5000 and Gulf of Thailand


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Dxnnis

neverlate1973 said:


> View attachment 15962000


Nicely executed photo 👍


----------



## neverlate1973

Dxnnis said:


> Nicely executed photo 👍


Thank you


----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## GraniteFraggle

"CasiOak".


----------



## Wolfsatz

GraniteFraggle said:


> "CasiOak".
> 
> View attachment 15963542


. What?


Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15963256
> 
> 
> View attachment 15963259
> 
> 
> View attachment 15963261


Great Pics!!!!

I am interested in this model... can you tell me what special features does it have? is the 3 Benjamin's price justified ?


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Wolfsatz said:


> . What?


A joke that doesn't work across languages! The watch is surrounded by leaves of an Oak (_Quercus robur ) _hence ... "CasiOak".

I'll get my coat


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wolfsatz said:


> . What?
> 
> Great Pics!!!!
> 
> I am interested in this model... can you tell me what special features does it have? is the 3 Benjamin's price justified ?


Thanks! It has all the functions of an ABC watch and G Shock along with sunrise/sunset, mud and low temp resistance, and MB6. My favorite function is the one button stop watch. Many people dislike the negative display and find it difficult to read, so beware of that (there is a positive display black model also, but I love the look of this stealth one). The band offers lots of adjustment and is fairly comfortable, and I really like the caseback design.
Is it worth $300? I did a quick search and found them for around $250 and I am sure you might even be able to find a sale and get one even cheaper. In my opinion, the Rangeman offers the best value of all Gs and isn't outrageously sized like some of the Mudmasters. Good luck!


----------



## Wokka

Nairn beach, Scotland


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks! It has all the functions of an ABC watch and G Shock along with sunrise/sunset, mud and low temp resistance, and MB6. My favorite function is the one button stop watch. Many people dislike the negative display and find it difficult to read, so beware of that (there is a positive display black model also, but I love the look of this stealth one). The band offers lots of adjustment and is fairly comfortable, and I really like the caseback design.
> Is it worth $300? I did a quick search and found them for around $250 and I am sure you might even be able to find a sale and get one even cheaper. In my opinion, the Rangeman offers the best value of all Gs and isn't outrageously sized like some of the Mudmasters. Good luck!


Next Macy's 25% OFF ... has my name on it. I am a sucker for Negative Displays

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wolfsatz said:


> Next Macy's 25% OFF ... has my name on it. I am a sucker for Negative Displays
> 
> G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I am, too...    
If that doesn't bother you, you'll love it. For me, this stealth display works, but for whatever reason the green version I own is far less legible and sometimes I find the sunset/sunrise really difficult to see. Take care and look forward to seeing you post it!


----------



## Wolfsatz

G GMAS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G GMAS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am, too...
> If that doesn't bother you, you'll love it. For me, this stealth display works, but for whatever reason the green version I own is far less legible and sometimes I find the sunset/sunrise really difficult to see. Take care and look forward to seeing you post it!


This is your model right?

*Casio Tactical Rangeman G-Shock Solar Atomic Watch, Black/Black, GW9400-1B*


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wolfsatz said:


> This is your model right?
> 
> *Casio Tactical Rangeman G-Shock Solar Atomic Watch, Black/Black, GW9400-1B*


Correct! 😀


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 15963259


This is the part of the trip where you decided to test your Rangeman's toughness by piling some rocks on it until you felt like, "welll, I could keep going, but it's probably tough enough."


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots everyone  and greetings to Scotland @Wokka and your bud!










Older shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nokkaelaein said:


> This is the part of the trip where you decided to test your Rangeman's toughness by piling some rocks on it until you felt like, "welll, I could keep going, but it's probably tough enough."


I had to stop because the G Shock was somehow breaking the rocks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Mr.Jones82 also great to see sailing boat shots and a G Shock. Well done @cowboy. I think it's the first time ever in the nature thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nature theme ( older shot )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## CDS




----------



## FarmeR57

Trail project 🙂


----------



## Mr.Jones82

CDS said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous shots everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris20nyy

Trusted my Rangeman to get me up top of Mt. Beacon. It did not disappoint.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

'The Repulse Bay' in the background

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Rammus




----------



## TatsNGuns

FarmeR57 said:


> Trail project
> View attachment 15968827
> 
> View attachment 15968831
> 
> View attachment 15968834


Great solid jump .. have you ever hit one that is set up to bounce off a tree then back on dirt track or wood path ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

TatsNGuns said:


> have you ever hit one that is set up to bounce off a tree then back on dirt track or wood path ?


yeah..but can't say it was on purpose


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix

Nice view from todays "office"


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Met these guys on the trail today, too.


----------



## Wokka

Photographing Puffins in the most northerly point in mainland Britain with my new Frogman GF-8230E-9.


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Shots from earlier in the week during some hikes


----------



## Nat-e




----------



## johnny.bravus

Central beach at left and Itanhaém river at right, Itanhaém City, Brazil.





































Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## TatsNGuns

Wokka said:


> Photographing Puffins in the most northerly point in mainland Britain with my new Frogman GF-8230E-9.
> View attachment 15990189


Wait .... did you accidentally not include pictures of puffins on the northernmost point of Britian ???

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Not much on the nature side and a few days late buttttt....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

G1 in nature


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

You gotta love it when the view is totally worth the effort


----------



## emrsev




----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Wokka

TatsNGuns said:


> Wait .... did you accidentally not include pictures of puffins on the northernmost point of Britian ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just for you.......


----------



## TatsNGuns

Wokka said:


> Just for you.......
> View attachment 15994329
> View attachment 15994330
> View attachment 15994331


Amazing photographs, you are talented .. great job & thank you !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

As @TatsNGuns has already said amazing photos @Wokka with great detail👌


----------



## Chris20nyy

Facelessman said:


> G1 in nature


Damn that's some nice scenery!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman

Chris20nyy said:


> Damn that's some nice scenery!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. It's the view of Gulf of Thailand from Phala beach, Rayong not so far away from Pattaya.


----------



## Chris20nyy

I long to get away from incessantly gloomy N.Y.! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

My white/blue GAW-100👍🤍💙


----------



## Wolfsatz

G SHOCK by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Another long night hike. Post-hike beverage


----------



## danielsallfix

Gwg1000 in its natural element.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris20nyy

Greetings from Bristol R.I.










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots everyone 



















Hong Kong  2 photos above and Sandwich, Kent photo below ( The Open screenshot) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino

Enjoying a sunny Saturday with my LE GW-B5600 on a combi bracelet.


----------



## Chris20nyy

Yesterday evening, late to post. The GW-5000 was a great light weight discreet companion as we explored Rhode Island.

Found a beach town on the southwest most part of Rhode Island in the town of Westerly (Misquamicut Beach). Highly recommend for that beach town vibe!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

No pictures (actually, no phones or cameras allowed on the plane at all), but my G-9000 got to go skydiving with me today! My first skydiving experience, but hopefully not my last. 

I joked to my wife on my way out the door that if the chute fails and I leave a crater in the earth, at least my watch will still be running and she'd have something to remember me by. 🤣

She wasn't amused.....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Some shots from the weekend


----------



## Toddy101

Went quad biking with the family today, matched the watch to the quad quite well?


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Visiting an ancient burial ground (bronze age) in western Finland.


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## mougino

Modded Casioak & garden flowers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice shots everyone 





































Happy Valley  Racecourse today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Toddy101

Car washing duties:


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## tommy.arashikage

visit to the Pacific ocean, west coast of USA for this midwest fella


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Toddy101

Then the wife's car?


----------



## johnny.bravus

Cibratel beach. Itanhaém City. Brasil. 
25/07/21
24/07/21



















































Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## Toddy101

Can't visit London without a trip to the G Shock shop (left the wife and kids in the hotel?).


----------



## TatsNGuns

....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## danielsallfix

Picking mushrooms and a visit to a 200year old farmhouse in the middle of nowhere. (Swedish countryside)


----------



## domayotte

At Pirate's Cove, Golden Gate National Recreation Area, north of San Francisco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Kicked off the vaca today













































Post hike beverage while cleaning all the cobwebs off my G.


----------



## Jacklab




----------



## Sir Galahad

Taking a sunset walk with the GA


----------



## Crispyc4




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16036197
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036198
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036199
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036200
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036201
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036202
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036203
> 
> 
> View attachment 16036206


Some fantastic photos as usual, really envious of the scenery you have 👏 🤘


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Some fantastic photos as usual, really envious of the scenery you have 👏 🤘


Thanks Dxnnis! I'm on vaca this week just bouncing around some nearby islands for hiking. Hot, but much needed. Take care 🙂


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Yikes, even sweated througb my boots today. Factoring in humidity it has been well over 100 for the past couple weeks. 🔥 Took the new watch out for a spin


----------



## Sir Galahad

Just some heavy duty gardening today


----------



## Mr.Jones82

"Don't do it Mr. Stick Bug! Think about you're loved ones. You have things to live for!"


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jacklab said:


> View attachment 16034410
> View attachment 16034411
> View attachment 16034412
> View attachment 16034413
> View attachment 16034415


Looks like you started off damn close to the seaside .. that and you were double g shocking it like a champ lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Strap swap























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots everyone



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101

Sir Galahad said:


> Just some heavy duty gardening today


Great pic, just how a G Shock should be used😁


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

More rainy & cloudy at the moment in Hong Kong 










Older shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## utzelu

Finally in vacation after 1.5 years. Taking the GG-B100 for a week of hiking in the mountains.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Preparing the soil for some very nice basil seeds. Living in an apartment building, a window garden box will pretty much be all the nature you can get at home.








































💚


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rainy today️️️ - relaxing at home ... ️️️










Nature theme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## WES51

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16057522


Stunning. Both the city and the atmosphere. Must be a very comfortable place to live.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

WES51 said:


> Stunning. Both the city and the atmosphere. Must be a very comfortable place to live.


Thanks Wes! Wish you'd post more  I don't see you on here much these days. Hope you are doing well. Take care


----------



## t minus

Took this one a while back of my GWA-1100:


----------



## KiLLMasTer20

Wow guys sweet pics keep them coming.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mougino

Spending some relaxing time at a villa in the South of France. This G on combi bracelet is perfect for the swimming pool


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mougino said:


> Spending some relaxing time at a villa in the South of France. This G on combi bracelet is perfect for the swimming pool


Wow, looks gorgeous! Love the Gorillaz G, [email protected]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great photos gents ️









Photo credit to my girlfriend ( older photo )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great photos gents ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to my girlfriend ( older photo )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lotta great photos, but still miss Acadian's shots


----------



## FROG




----------



## Toddy101

Taking Loki for a walk:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo credit to my girlfriend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Heading in to the forest to collect some of its gold.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Friend of mine sent me this beautiful photo today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

danielsallfix said:


> Heading in to the forest to collect some of its gold.
> View attachment 16066149
> View attachment 16066151


Nice mod! Looks great


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

over the South China Sea 










 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

BRT


----------



## Toddy101

MR-G in 32 deg C heat?


----------



## danielsallfix

Orange square tonight.


----------



## Wokka

Wee walk around the Scottish hills with the G-7900A.


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## dgaddis

Went trout fishing this past weekend with two guys I've been best friends with since about 5th grade, so something like 27 years or so now. I wore my GMW-B5000 and my buddy Brian was wearing the GW-B5600 I gave him for Christmas last year. Five hours and hiked four and a half miles in a beautiful place with great weather. Best Saturday in a long long long while.


----------



## jovani




----------



## sky_sun

FROM PROTREK


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101

G9300 Mudman on car cleaning and dog walking duties:


----------



## danielsallfix

Green square in swedish forest.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots @Mr.Jones82 and all the others 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## jovani

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ugh, rainy day. On top of that saw 2 of the biggest damn boars I've ever seen in my life. Luckily they just grunted and huffed and left me alone, but holy hell they were HUGE. I've seen boars, but nothing like these before.


----------



## stbob




----------



## jovani




----------



## FROG

Props to the beach campers who braved a pretty bad rainstorm for low tide!​


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## Ottone




----------



## danielsallfix

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ugh, rainy day. On top of that saw 2 of the biggest damn boars I've ever seen in my life. Luckily they just grunted and huffed and left me alone, but holy hell they were HUGE. I've seen boars, but nothing like these before.


I had to tell these to get out of my way a couple of weeks ago.
Not sure what is worse 2 big or 25ish medium and small.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Colmustard86




----------



## Nat-e




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One of WUS best threads for sure. Iconic  Thanks to all participants and supporters  Epic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One of WUS best threads for sure. Iconic  Thanks to all participants and supporters  Epic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome pics! This is definitely my favorite thread and I love checking in and scrolling through. Iconic indeed! Thanks for starting it


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix

Brt in swedish fall.


----------



## sonykurniawan

Frogman in the woods


----------



## danielsallfix

Sunburst 30th in the sun.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ugh, rainy day. On top of that saw 2 of the biggest damn boars I've ever seen in my life. Luckily they just grunted and huffed and left me alone, but holy hell they were HUGE. I've seen boars, but nothing like these before.
> 
> View attachment 16102799
> 
> 
> View attachment 16102800


My favorite wild game meat on earth hmmmmmm so delicious but typically not fun to be around just for kicks & giggles... they make into the best spicy morning sausage on earth IMHO , glad you made it out not mauled.

Here's a huge monster from texas , the land of all things burly , biting or stinging.

And here is how to make the mudmaster seem larger then the rangeman ... it's all in the strap apparently.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @Mr.Jones82 and everyone. Great photos all around 










Photo credit to my girlfriend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Good God, the two I saw weren't that big. Hahaha Yeah, since I am generally unarmed in the mountains all alone....that would terrify me haha
In the last couple months I've come across quite few, so the population seems to be on the rise.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmoore

Rangeman in the wild


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmoore

Is the darkness of night nature?


----------



## TalkingClock

tmoore said:


> Is the darkness of night nature?
> 
> View attachment 16128803


Not if you're just sitting on the loo with the light off, no.


----------



## WES51

I took this picture yesterday, just forgot to post it. Today was the same though.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great & beautiful shots @Mr.Jones82 @danielsallfix @sonykurniawan .. and the others  Also love the ocean, beach shot @WES51 Great to see you here. Welcome back 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

Not exactly nature but whatevers... 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix

Bringing some colour with me into the forrest today.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

View of Lake Michigan from Chicago


----------



## TatsNGuns

I have a question for any casioOlogists especially in regards to the mudmaster and its baro reading just showing 3 lines . Yet each day it updates from the towers... how do I get my baro back to doing something more exciting ? Like giving me the darn barometric reading ?? Anyone anyone





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

tommy.arashikage said:


> View of Lake Michigan from Chicago


All I can see are those red socks ...

Close enough and one hell of a funny movie.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

TatsNGuns said:


> I have a question for any casioOlogists especially in regards to the mudmaster and its baro reading just showing 3 lines . Yet each day it updates from the towers... how do I get my baro back to doing something more exciting ? Like giving me the darn barometric reading ?? Anyone anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You might try this to reset the barometer.









Gulfmaster barometer reset.


Hi all, I just took a plane trip and now the baro just reads dashes. I did a search and found a thread about resetting the baro on the rangeman but not the gulfmaster . I don't have my manual, can someone tell me how to reset the barometer on a V1 gulfie please? stupid autocorrect




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wokka

Out and about the Scottish hills today, near Loch Sealbhanach. Forgive the sharpness of the GWG-1000DC picture but the fearsome Highland midges were out in force today and taking no prisoners!!


----------



## TatsNGuns

GaryK30 said:


> You might try this to reset the barometer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gulfmaster barometer reset.
> 
> 
> Hi all, I just took a plane trip and now the baro just reads dashes. I did a search and found a thread about resetting the baro on the rangeman but not the gulfmaster . I don't have my manual, can someone tell me how to reset the barometer on a V1 gulfie please? stupid autocorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thank you very much attempting now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Wokka said:


> Out and about the Scottish hills today, near Loch Sealbhanach. Forgive the sharpness of the GWG-1000DC picture but the fearsome Highland midges were out in force today and taking no prisoners!!
> View attachment 16142015
> View attachment 16142018
> View attachment 16142019
> View attachment 16142020


Can you show me your barometric reading , thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka

TatsNGuns said:


> Can you show me your barometric reading , thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry but the pics were taken about 8 hours ago and I'm back home now.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Wokka said:


> Sorry but the pics were taken about 8 hours ago and I'm back home now.


I meant like what does your screen show when on barometric reading. Location doesn't matter lol although that hiking area looked amazing. Any reading showing the baro would help thanks.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix

Burtonwannabe and a sunflower.


----------



## Wokka

TatsNGuns said:


> I meant like what does your screen show when on barometric reading. Location doesn't matter lol although that hiking area looked amazing. Any reading showing the baro would help thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Apologies, I misunderstood. Here are two pictures showing the barometric readings. The first shows the barometric mode, the second shows the barometer chart with the date. Both show rain coming!!


----------



## TatsNGuns

Wokka said:


> Apologies, I misunderstood. Here are two pictures showing the barometric readings. The first shows the barometric mode, the second shows the barometer chart with the date. Both show rain coming!!
> View attachment 16143661
> View attachment 16143662


Thank you ... I somehow figured it out mostly ( 100% ) due to our amazingly smart & kind members that actually showed like charts lol ...

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend did a couple of outdoor shots today. Just the 2 now and a few more to come


----------



## danielsallfix

King in the forest.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

O deere..


----------



## TatsNGuns

danielsallfix said:


> O deere..
> View attachment 16149500


Cocky bastard he knows it isnt season yet .. glorious !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Few more still to come ...photo credit to my girlfriend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Last batch of my girlfriends nature shots ... 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## janzamon




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older photos ... 



















My girlfriends HK  Fire Services Department Rangeman overlooking the rough South China Sea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101

Mudmaster out for a walk with Loki, river looking rather full after days and days of rain:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TatsNGuns

Toddy101 said:


> Mudmaster out for a walk with Loki, river looking rather full after days and days of rain:


We have had some nice rains here as well as very clear signs of autumn arriving & quickly. Inland PNW muddie says Hi back 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Another one today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Maybe not the best camoeffect for Swedish autumn.


----------



## stbob




----------



## Toddy101

A very wet dog walk in local woods, was pouring down🙄


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo Brest to my girlfriend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Whenever it rains I always see these King Snakes at night on the same trail for some reason.









Customary G, but off the trail at that point


----------



## TalkingClock

It's behind you!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks @Jomarr for sharing this fine Froggy  Perhaps I’ll getting one for my girlfriend coming Xmas or on New Year’s Eve   Also thanks @Mr.Jones82  Great photos. Pls beware the creatures. Safety first























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Stormy south side Hong Kong  





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## domayotte

Tomales Point Elk Reserve, Northern California. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

... labor induced day but outside so yeah























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

One of my new favorite hikes


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool shots everyone  love the ocean and mountain shots @Mr.Jones82 and @domayotte! Well done 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool shots everyone  love the ocean and mountain shots @Mr.Jones82 and @domayotte! Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Deepsea! 
That Gravitymaster found its way onto my radar just recently. That colorway is my absolute favorite. Love it! Nice shot 👏


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks Deepsea!
> That Gravitymaster found its way onto my radar just recently. That colorway is my absolute favorite. Love it! Nice shot


Thanks @Mr.Jones82! Yes the olive drab Gravitymaster is awesome. Can’t remember when I got it ( 2017 sometimes) and I was really thrilled. The combo is stunning. 










Photo collage credit to my girlfriend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

And Hong Kong on a more hazy day 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vithic

GBD-200


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

older shots 



















Some snorkelers the other day ...


----------



## acadian




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Mr.Jones82 and welcome back @acadian it’s been awhile. Hopefully everything is ok and well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots @Mr.Jones82 and welcome back @acadian it’s been awhile. Hopefully everything is ok and well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yup all is well...just been taking a break from forums. 

Hope you are all doing good!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> yup all is well...just been taking a break from forums.
> 
> Hope you are all doing good!
> 
> View attachment 16196040
> 
> 
> View attachment 16196041


Wow, stunning pics as usual! Nice to see you back


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Was a bit too early for my doctors appointment the other day; strolled around a bit and took a photo  A gloomy late afternoon it was but still nice view! 










All good in Hong Kong @acadian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## acadian




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## TatsNGuns

... FUB & thanks to japan & partially fedex my new totally unneeded but will be enjoyed just the same gwg 2000 master of G mudmaster arghhhhh...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats @TatsNGuns and thanks for sharing. Fine shots Enjoy the beauty. 









Autumn mood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Welcome to my office:


----------



## acadian

Morning in green










Afternoon in Orange


----------



## G20KM

A few snapshots of the GA2100 from the highs of the misty hills of Scotland!


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots everyone 









Hong Kong Fire Services Department Rangeman GW 9400fsd-4 








Photo credit to my girlfriend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Some fall colors


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Some fall colors


Terrific photos. Love all the colours, with the rainbow-G as finale.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

In the forest near le Chemin des Dames on Halloween.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix

Just outside the door.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Is splitting wood on hallow's eve count as nature? While wearing camo crocs & autumn / winter shorts ?
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nemo_Sandman said:


> In the forest near le Chemin des Dames on Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


Nemo! Lovely shot and glad having you on board .. cool shots @danielsallfix @TatsNGuns! Have fun guys !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo credit to my girlfriend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

Gbd-800 at Itanhaém City, Brazil. Spring, about 23°C.









Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

@johnny.bravus Yeah still balmy temperatures in Hong Kong as well; in fact the best weather period of the year 










Kinda different jungle last night


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older shot 










King overlooking the South China  Sea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

You can have your scenery or your G-Shock in focus, not both at the same time. Important life lesson that.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16221748
> 
> 
> View attachment 16221749
> 
> 
> View attachment 16221750


Always impressive photography


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Always impressive photography


Thank you, sir. You are too kind


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Few more fall pics today. I'm pretty sure after this week the leaves will be gone, so I am trying to soak it up while I can


----------



## WES51

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16223542


Wow, just wow! Your other pictures are great as always, but this one is just beyond stunning. It must have been something for being able to experience this setting and then in this moment, wow!

You are lucky to have this type of nature around you and then even within reach. Good choice!

The tranquility of the setting and the scenery reminds me of a scene out of the (favorite) movie "Hero", although the light and colors may be different.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such awesome shots everyone and massive thanks to @Mr.Jones82 Fabulous, outstanding photos. Wow 


















Photo credit to my girlfriend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

WES51 said:


> Wow, just wow! Your other pictures are great as always, but this one is just beyond stunning. It must have been something for being able to experience this setting and then in this moment, wow!
> 
> You are lucky to have this type of nature around you and then even within reach. Good choice!
> 
> The tranquility of the setting and the scenery reminds me of a scene out of the (favorite) movie "Hero", although the light and colors may be different.


Thanks Wes! It was a beautiful morning indeed!
I've never seen Hero, but there is a similar kind of scene in a movie I really like called Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter...and Spring. Looks like a beautiful scene! 😍


----------



## WES51

OT: sorry for my distraction. I will definitely check out that movie. If you or anyone are interested in Hero (2002) it has extremely great photography. A true masterpiece in every way. Thought you have to stay with it's slowly developing story to be truly prepped and ready for it's message in the end.


----------



## demPho

GMWB5000GD-9 and a hammock by the river. Perfection.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

At home. Not much camouflage on this one. 









Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Black hole 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny.bravus

Patriotic. 









Instagram: cap_joao_marques


----------



## francorx

Getting out for a fall mt biking ride









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Remembering the time in the quiet and beautiful Amish country.


Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The hardworking Amish people and the beautiful country side of Lancaster, PA.


Brave and blessed people, indeed! As for the GA-800 it's finally went out of power and needed a battery change.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cool harbor shots @Deepsea_dweller Hope to make my way back out there in the future


----------



## danielsallfix

King hard at work.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Okay gents, finally achieved something years in the making. I've always wanted to hike Hallasan after a snow, but it is generally so hard to predict with my schedule, yet somehow I just got lucky on vaca and there was snow earlier in the week! Just gorgeous! Been wearing my Ti for 3 or 4 days on vaca and remembering how much I love it. Take care folks


----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Okay gents, finally achieved something years in the making. I've always wanted to hike Hallasan after a snow, but it is generally so hard to predict with my schedule, yet somehow I just got lucky on vaca and there was snow earlier in the week! Just gorgeous! Been wearing my Ti for 3 or 4 days on vaca and remembering how much I love it. Take care folks
> View attachment 16241650
> 
> 
> View attachment 16241652
> 
> 
> View attachment 16241653
> 
> 
> View attachment 16241654


That scenery looks fantastic, hope you wrapped up warm


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Really enjoying my time off work. I didn't color coordinate on purpose, just happened haha Take care gents and thanks @Dxnnis Just bought some new winter gear for the first time in years so staying warm and having fun testing it out


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

How super cool @Mr.Jones82, great shots, its really beautiful out there. Thanks for sharing your little story as well. Truly enjoyed it. Life is good 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Can be coolish in Hong Kong  too... older shot ( South China  Sea )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101

GWF-D1000


----------



## Hawaiian_Betty




----------



## ofted42

Had a few in the "WRUW" thread the other day but figured I'd throw one in here. Had the GWG-2000 out for its first hunt and am starting to like this thing more every day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Throwback 2018 Hong Kong Golf Open 1st Round 










Look at these trees 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice @Mr.Jones82











Older shot on a gloomy day in Hong Kong 









.. and today; a sunny shot of the Royal Hong Kong Yacht Club. Couldn’t be a better view. Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The Desert Camouflage GWG 1000dc-1a5jf (l) and my girlfriends GWG 2000-1a5jf (r)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The Desert Camouflage GWG 1000dc-1a5jf (l) and my girlfriends GWG 2000-1a5jf (r)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice shoot !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot @Jomarr











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Blast from the past! Love the Sea and the Earth 2015 Rangeman overlooking Hong Kong Island l, Victoria Harbour and Kowloon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wokka

A bitterly cold north Scottish beach, my N-1 deck jacket and a Frogman. Oh aye, and Skye the boxer.


----------



## Dxnnis

Wokka said:


> A bitterly cold north Scottish beach, my N-1 deck jacket and a Frogman. Oh aye, and Skye the boxer.
> View attachment 16263315
> View attachment 16263347


Looks like Skye has been having fun


----------



## jovani




----------



## Skeptical

Copying…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Wokka

In the Scottish highlands again. Loch Awe and Suilven.


----------



## FarmeR57

Nature is a bit sleepy around here but it's still nice to get out and about

















Amazing shots MrJones and Wokka


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots gents 










Hong Kong Golf Open ( older shot ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Sunrise king!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots everyone  Must be so cold out there @danielsallfix ️ Stay warm 









Photo credit to my girlfriend 

Still nice 22 C and blue sky in Hong Kong  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## danielsallfix

Froggie in snow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bozzy




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dcreed

thats how nature looks like here,sun going down,winter,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Bozzy said:


> View attachment 16291456
> 
> 
> View attachment 16291457


Wow, just beautiful


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great, love it


----------



## danielsallfix

Not exactly in the nature. But in the wild. Swinging sledgehammers and heating up metal to get the f.in pin to get out of its home.


----------



## francorx

My go to watch when mountain biking


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So many great shots gents Thanks for sharing 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns

arrive via dhl from the islands of Japan and goes with the season , Happy Yule , Merry Christmas fellow brothers of time telling machines


Snow counts as nature I hope ... 






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My last 2 photos: credit by my girlfriend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ready for the upcoming holidays ️  Hong Kong  South Side 











GWG 1000-1a3jf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Enjoy your Xmas holidays ️












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Short crisp -11c day today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## callejero

Some stunning pics on this thread! Here is my GGB100 on the top of Hayes Knob WNC after a grueling/exhilarating hike through thick snow on Christmas Day 2020. (Christmas 2021 was in the 60s, alas)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shot @callejero and welcome aboard. Enjoy  and thanks for sharing; pls more if you can 










Got colder and colder the last few days in Hong Kong but relief is in sight  Tomorrow some Hong Kong Island postcard scenery shots if the weather forecast holds up  ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## callejero

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot @callejero and welcome aboard. Enjoy  and thanks for sharing; pls more if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got colder and colder the last few days in Hong Kong but relief is in sight  Tomorrow some Hong Kong Island postcard scenery shots if the weather forecast holds up  ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, @Deepsea_dweller ;! Happy to be here. Hope the weather warms up for you in HK. Looking forward to your warmer weather pics!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Unfortunate still pretty gloomy 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Few more. Gloomy but still an impressive view of Hong Kong Island. Opposite the silhouettes of Hung Hom Whampoa Garden. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## utzelu

First winter vacation since 2019-2020 season and only got this with me. Versatile enough for almost every scenario and robust even at -5C.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sun  is back 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Photo credit to my sweetheart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix

Last hours of 2021. +7c
Grey and gloomy, with a hint of colour.


----------



## Hawaiian_Betty

G-Shock at the Captain Cook Monument


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super photos everyone. Thanks for your continuous support and for posting here. All the best for 2022 and a happy healthy New Year 










 Hong Kong Fire Services Department G Shock Rangeman overlooking the South China  Sea


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## callejero

Brisk winds off the Atlantic this morning.


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callejero

A few more from this morning


----------



## acadian

Happy New Year


----------



## Chris20nyy

acadian said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> View attachment 16354409
> 
> 
> View attachment 16354410


What model is this??

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## moka 1 cup




----------



## acadian

Chris20nyy said:


> What model is this??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


GB-5600B


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such lovely shots everyone and aspecial welcome back @acadian  Long time no see! Healthy and happy 2022. Be safe and all the best! 



















This is also Hong Kong; away from the hustle and bustle... away from the traffic jam & skyscrapers ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such lovely shots everyone and aspecial welcome back @acadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time no see! Healthy and happy 2022. Be safe and all the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also Hong Kong; away from the hustle and bustle... away from the traffic jam & skyscrapers ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such lovely shots everyone and aspecial welcome back @acadian  Long time no see! Healthy and happy 2022. Be safe and all the best!


Thank you my friend. Happy and healthy new year to you as well.

Let's hope it's a good year.


----------



## danielsallfix

Not so much of nature in this pic but at least it's green


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Finally some nice weather in NorCal. 


Sent from my


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Jungle city grey winter.























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome aboard @Nemo_Sandman  Great shots! Thanks a lot @acadian. Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## acadian

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16366588


Nice! the colors no this guy is unbelievable.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joakim Agren

Oh this lovely and nostalgic everlasting thread nice to still see it going!   I forgot to post my Maharishi Mudmaster enjoying nature so here it is again another Mudmaster enjoying the sea just like Deepsea_dweller Mudmaster!

...


----------



## danielsallfix

From this morning. Mudmaster in The wild


----------



## Mr.Jones82

acadian said:


> Nice! the colors no this guy is unbelievable.


Thanks! It really is something to behold in the metal.


----------



## Shark300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great shots everyone  .. What is the altitude @Shark300 ? Awesome view ️










Not so cold in Hong Kong of course but not pleasant balmy either ..16 °C today but feels like just 12  So great to have you back @acadian

 Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Kobe City Fire Bureau Rangeman on a Hong Kong  fire hydrant 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Kobe City Fire Bureau Rangeman on a Hong Kong  fire hydrant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ohhhhh, one of my absolute fav's! Nice Deepsea!!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Illegal migrants from Canada! I approached them to ask for their passports and proof of vaccination, and they were running away!


----------



## moka 1 cup

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> ...
> Illegal migrants from Canada! I approached them to ask for their passports and proof of vaccination, and they were running away!


It is still open season, BTW.


----------



## Aydrian

Wet and rainy day.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ohhhhh, one of my absolute fav's! Nice Deepsea!!!


Thanks a lot  @Mr.Jones82 Yeah love it too. Great weekend to all ! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr

Rangeman ICERC 2021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

Jomarr said:


> Rangeman ICERC 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally I get to see this in sunlight and what an awesome Rangeman this is. I am drooling here! 🤤  looks awesome in the sun! Would be interesting to also get a sunlight shot on the straps, I have seen pictures where the straps appear a purplish jelly tone rather then black so would be interesting to see that.


----------



## Jomarr

Joakim Agren said:


> Finally I get to see this in sunlight and what an awesome Rangeman this is. I am drooling here!   looks awesome in the sun! Would be interesting to also get a sunlight shot on the straps, I have seen pictures where the straps appear a purplish jelly tone rather then black so would be interesting to see that.













In sunlight the strap looks like a dark purple color and some time depending on the light the strap looks black color.. for me this is one of the best rangeman icerc love sea and earth ever made 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak

Caribbean in the background


----------



## danielsallfix

Gbx + runestone.


----------



## mougino

Stuck in home office all week so access to nature is limited, but I've got nice bamboo and sunny weather in my garden, which is nice


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Stuck in home office all week so access to nature is limited, but I've got nice bamboo and sunny weather in my garden, which is nice


The green jelly kit was a little too much and my GW-B5600BC barely saw the wrist... so back on its original bezel & strap it goes!











... with a little twist 










Despite the home office 'lockdown', weather is quite good for a coffee on the deck!


----------



## acadian




----------



## ghanycz

5600 on a snowy hike 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka

Rangeman way up north; Harstad, Norway.


----------



## ghanycz

Sunday Funday. Nice little 10k loop in the snow again Soaking up as much solar as Mother Nature is willing to provide  5610 is getting more wrist time than anything else I own at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

acadian said:


> View attachment 16388283


Nice mod!


----------



## acadian

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Nice mod!


Thank you my friend!!


----------



## acadian




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lik50

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Finally some nice weather in NorCal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my



Great shot


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix

Prepping for snow removal


----------



## lik50

danielsallfix said:


> View attachment 16367856
> 
> From this morning. Mudmaster in The wild


Nice shot


----------



## fmc000

MudMaster worn clearing the garden .


----------



## Mattthefish

MR-G keeping me warm 🥶🥶
















*apologies for the double tap images, I cant seem to figure out why my phone is doing that *


----------



## domayotte

South Fork of the American River at Cronan Ranch, California. A beautiful day and a great hike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Wokka

Norwegian sunset.


----------



## mougino

Titanium square in the French forests.


















Met some interesting hikers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great shots everyone. Thanks for sharing


----------



## danielsallfix

Sunset yesterday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 new Mudmaster’s in a row  Such great shots @Mr.Jones82 ! Beautiful weather and an amazing scenery. Thanks for sharing and enjoy


----------



## WES51

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16432090


Oh wow. Where did you go? Where is this? It looks different from your 'usual' hiking route. Beautiful scenery and pictures as always.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Was still kinda cold around noon time 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acadian

Nailed it!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful @acadian












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

WES51 said:


> Oh wow. Where did you go? Where is this? It looks different from your 'usual' hiking route. Beautiful scenery and pictures as always.


Thanks! It is a small national park called Wolchulsan.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

My girlfriend with her RD Mudmaster while enjoying the nature and the view 











Older photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Foggy, rainy and cold ... 9°C up here! 2 hours walk was enough   





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Oh look what I found on my portal, I mean window. Weather's a bit warmer (40F) and these things are out and about again.


----------



## WES51

Easy local canyon hike. Lot's of green after the rains. Green Mudmaster must have felt at home.


----------



## domayotte

Mt Diablo State Park, California 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mougino

DW-5700SF in the French countryside.


----------



## mougino

GW-B5600GZ in front of cherry blossom  spring will be back soon !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone  Thanks for sharing !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## domayotte

Round Valley Regional Preserve, Brentwood, California 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Some really beautiful running weather today. Slowed down to take a pic of the Remnants of the grapevines grown in the area. 


Sent from my


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## WES51

My wife brought us to a short and easy but very nice and (to my surprise) new to me trail.


----------



## Roxyben

Rangeman

__
https://flic.kr/p/2n2xT3V


----------



## callejero

A cool, wet hike through the Tennessee woods after a night of rain.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

The city finally cut the grass so I could walk up to my favorite tree.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Forestfrog.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evvyou

Nice gwfa1000 red color


----------



## RJM

Well, it's a Casio.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr

Snow ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ottone




----------



## callejero

Skiing with my trusty GGB100 on the north shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Tegucigalpa.








































One of world's most dangerous airport. It was insane, what an experience!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster




----------



## danielsallfix

Men in sunrise in sunset


----------



## danielsallfix

Last night, gwg1000 vs the moon


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Tegucigalpa.
> View attachment 16507161
> 
> View attachment 16507162
> 
> View attachment 16507163
> 
> View attachment 16507164
> 
> View attachment 16507165
> 
> One of world's most dangerous airport. It was insane, what an experience!


I came down here to visit a friend. Good to know someone who knows the way around in a foreign country. Especially here you need that, as some areas in the city are not very safe.

I brought 2 watches, my beat up basic square and my trusty 270. I wore the 5600E in the city area since it's very low key.









Rickshaws are everywhere here. They love these things. 









Local fruit vendors.

















I love this art!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

So the last few days was just visiting people. It's not until this weekend that we have some picturesque sightseeing. My friend took me for a very long drive to get down here.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

More beautiful scenic and small examples of local bird species.


----------



## FarmeR57

Out hiking with G-6900B (in fresh KG resin) after morning snow...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

One type of bird is walking around everywhere here, chicken! 
















































It's a majestic creature that deserves more respect. Glad to see them roam free instead of raised in a factory like a piece of meat.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Older photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

So the trip's done, back to the States safe and sound.
























Definitely a beautiful country with lots of nature still unexplored and with good progress for some development. Met some wonderful people and able to lay down the ground work for more ministry work. Of course, just like any other place there are issues, mainly poverty, corruptions and crimes. A lot of single families, as men in the household usually travel long way for work, within the country, in neighboring countries, or all the way over here in the U.S. Children are the innocent victims, as always. There are churches there where the main audience is children. It's important to have good moral foundation and education for the future generation, as well as a stable political system for them to thrive. There's always hope for changes for better.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ugawino

Chilly night in the tent


----------



## ugawino

(Double Post)


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Checking out posting photos via Tapatalk... 




























To all the crazy nature cats ... A feedback would be highly appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

It is that time of year for cherry blossoms!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Love The Sea 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


>


At first I was only paying attention to your square with nice black hardware, well done by the way. Then I notice the orange dot next to it. That's a velvet ant, correct? I'd stay away from that thing! 

Also nice lizard and rabbit. What kind of lizard is that with such long tail?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> At first I was only paying attention to your square with nice black hardware, well done by the way. Then I notice the orange dot next to it. That's a velvet ant, correct? I'd stay away from that thing!
> 
> Also nice lizard and rabbit. What kind of lizard is that with such long tail?


Yep! AKA "Cow Killer" and are related to the wasp family than the ant family. I don't tend to see them around here that often so I was stoked to see one during my hill run.

No clue on the lizard, never seen one like that around here, but it does look like a whiptail. The tail moved in a serpentine pattern much like a snake and probably serves as a form of mimicry to prevent larger than perceived.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

A couple Pics from today. Saw a couple different types of lizard and even managed to catch one without its tail falling off. Trick is to catch them by the body rather than the tail.


----------



## Ottone

Cheers 👍👍🍺Prost!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Dr_Driggy1998 and @Ottone Thanks for sharing 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino




----------



## mougino




----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mougino

Non-G Casio in the French forrest.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots @Mr.Jones82











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ottone said:


> View attachment 16558024
> 
> 
> Cheers Prost!!


What a beer name ! Actually Tegernsee should be heaven  Great shot @Ottone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

The Hell(e) is a bottom-fermented lager and is particularly popular in southern Germany. It was invented there. As a counterpart to Kölsch and Pils, the light beer scores with various advantages: It is really tasty and refreshing, there is a huge selection and it is exactly the right drink if you make yourself comfortable under chestnut trees in a beer garden in summer.

We in Austria and Germany say "Helles Bier" "Helles" or "Hell"♥😁👍


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Some shots from today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great photos @Dr_Driggy1998










Awesome tutorial @Ottone! Thanks for sharing. Have a German friend and she loves the Tegernsee and the hell as well   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16593885


Love this photo Rammus!

Azaleas are out


----------



## caribiner23

Saguaro National Park.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Found an absolute UNIT of a Black widow today. Beautiful spider with a horrible reputation. They won’t bite unless provoked and help keep pests at bay.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jovani




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jovani




----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

danielsallfix said:


> View attachment 16615555
> View attachment 16615556


sorry, which ref is that?


----------



## danielsallfix

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> sorry, which ref is that?


GW-S5600U
Carbon fiber strap, Ti backcover and locking mechanism. It's apparently the lightest mens G-shock. 47grams
Rally nice depth in the carbon strap that's hard to show in pictures.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

danielsallfix said:


> GW-S5600U
> Carbon fiber strap, Ti backcover and locking mechanism. It's apparently the lightest mens G-shock. 47grams
> Rally nice depth in the carbon strap that's hard to show in pictures.


how's the band, supple enough? i like square Gs but the straps on them (never tried expensive ones though) are mostly hard and plastic-y.


----------



## danielsallfix

Gl3nS1m0n said:


> how's the band, supple enough? i like square Gs but the straps on them (never tried expensive ones though) are mostly hard and plastic-y.


It's not as soft as the gw5000 strap. It's on the hard side, but it fits my wrist really well (18.5-19cm), but smaller wrists might not like it.


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## jovani

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## danielsallfix

In workshop, getting ready to tackle nature.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Ottone




----------



## mougino




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Evening hike home


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix

Well s..t!  nature1-Daniel 0


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Can you spot the butterfly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Round 2


----------



## jovani




----------



## Wasty

Nice ride out. The AWG is so light, even tough terrain doesn't bother me


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Been a while. Took a couple pics today with some interesting value. 

found a really nice flower.
found 2 gopher snakes. Really high temperaments so didn’t try to mess with them too much although the first one almost took a bite out of me as I was trying to get my g shock back.
ram the route my high school planned for track meets which ended at the tree pictures.


----------



## danielsallfix

Finishing off Sunday 15th with a late walk.
With backdrop of the moon and springflowers (and accompanying scents)


----------



## Snyde

@Dr_Driggy1998 ; How is the snake not afraid of you? Nice looking TB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Slightly more nature later ….. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51




----------



## danielsallfix

Something seems to be of interest on the left.









Ah, ok makes sense.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## WES51




----------



## Mr.Jones82

WES51 said:


>


Wow, great shot Wes! Where is this?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @WES51 @Mr.Jones82 @danielsallfix Thanks for sharing ! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES51

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, great shot Wes! Where is this?


Thanks! This is Goblin Valley State Park, Utah. 



















It was sort of simple, but then again so special too. It really had a really great vibe. People are allowed to walk everywhere between these 'things'.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ocean view …Already weekend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CasioVibe

Snyde said:


> @Dr_Driggy1998 ; How is the snake not afraid of you? Nice looking TB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has hoped they will improve since the intense snake training, and gain trust from the snake community, once he lets them go back…


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES51

G-Shock in Bryce Canyon National Park, Utah


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mougino




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Lovely shots everyone 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## mougino

Sitting on a bench, watching the barges go by on the Seine river


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Wasty

The AWG went for a hike today in the Rhineland-Palantinate Forest


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Maffy

...yesterday a beautiful 110km ride through the Gole del Sagittario


----------



## Rammus

Maffy said:


> ...yesterday a beautiful 110km ride through the Gole del Sagittario
> 
> View attachment 16648921
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648927
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648928
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648932
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648933
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648935
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648934
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648937


Beautiful pics @Maffy 😍
Me a few days ago


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow such wonderful shots ! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## danielsallfix

@work


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Daruba

Ottone said:


> View attachment 16651489
> View attachment 16651490


Great watch and nice pics


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wasty

Out and about again... 14km through the Pfälzerwald


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome @Wasty  Great shots and thanks 4 sharing … Pls more if you like  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandalsanglir

Beach time


----------



## Sir-Guy

Are ProTreks allowed in this thread?


----------



## Wasty

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome @Wasty  Great shots and thanks 4 sharing … Pls more if you like
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you very much! I'm quite the outdoors person and the G-Shocks and ProTreks are indeed perfect for this I will post here quite a bit!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Cool @Wasty Looking forward to more nature shots aus der Pfalz











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jovani




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maffy

…today was a day off for me so: bike ride 😋
Today is the World Bicycle Day!


----------



## Ottone

In the desert sands of Grado/Italy🦅🦅😊


----------



## Rammus




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## danielsallfix

Only a small part of the fanclub interested today.


----------



## James142




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## WES51

Easy evening walk on new favorite trail:


----------



## Wasty

Today's weather was perfect for a small short ride with my motorcycle and the Black GA2100:


----------



## Snyde

@Mr.Jones82 Nice pics! Where are you hiking ?


----------



## danielsallfix

My favourite square. Gws5600u


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix

Another yellow.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome shots everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Gws again, at the lake 5 mins walk from home


----------



## Bear1845

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16647635
> 
> View attachment 16647634


That’s what G’s are made for.


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82

After finishing up and walking home, I took my hat off and found a couple of free lovin' hitch hikers making sweet, sweet insect love on my head.


----------



## danielsallfix

Gws on a motorcycle ride tonight.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots everyone


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ferretnose

Not exactly nature, but the Japanese Friendship Garden, Balboa Park, San Diego.








And one with the watch in focus.


----------



## danielsallfix

Maybe not in the nature picture, more like in the car with nature picture. Today is one of the biggest, if not the biggest holiday in Sweden: Midsummer


----------



## danielsallfix

Midsummer night at 3am. World-class beauty.


----------



## Shark300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani

Casio G-Shock GMWB5000GD-4


----------



## domayotte

Sonoma coast, near Jenner, CA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix

At work.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TLC overlooking Hong Kong  South Side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## KamiRaimei

I'll contribute mine to the thread.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

From yesterday. Beautiful sunset after a few weeks of the sun barely coming out.


----------



## Wokka

Working in Norway for 18 months so had to see the midnight sun somewhere nice.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wokka said:


> Working in Norway for 18 months so had to see the midnight sun somewhere nice.
> View attachment 16734591
> View attachment 16734593


Wow, beautiful shot!


----------



## jovani

CASIO G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wasty

Just a quick ride around the house, the AWG is becoming one of my favorites... I already contemplate getting the black one with the combi bracelet.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super shots @Wasty First one is magic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Some hiking photos from the last couple of days


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A bit nature 

















Hong Kong  evening sky a couple of hours ago … great shots @Mr.Jones82 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Shark300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani

Bonnat Côte d'Ivoire 75%


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong  South Side 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Prdrers

Man, forgot about this thread... Still going strong since 2013! Good stuff!!


----------



## Wasty

After that hiccup with the PRW-51 today, I strapped the AWG-M100 and went on a small stroll around my house... Quite warm and really dry, but the trees give some much needed shade...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Took some aesthetic pics on my hill run.

loving the aesthetic of the lichen on bark but my photography sucks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ash5000

Visiting a Nature Park with the PRW-3500









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very very nice @Ash5000











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## utzelu

Customary photo from my summer vacation.


----------



## Ash5000

A Baby G & a Protrek in Nature !!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wasty

Today we did another Sunday hike. 10 miles through the Pfälzerwald. The PRW3000 is just the right watch for this.


----------



## WES51

@Wasty, such beautiful hike and pictures. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Aftermath of tropical cyclone Ma On … 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wasty

Spontaneous Bike tour this afternoon...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maffy

View on Mount Athos


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The Repulse Bay Hong Kong  and the famous feng shui hole… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The Repulse Bay Hong Kong  and the famous feng shui hole…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, great pic!


----------



## Prdrers

Snyde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Heine...


----------



## supersilent

G-Shocks in nature, Azores Edition!

I just moved to an island in the Azores archipelago of Portugal because… hey why not?
Today I randomly explored the trails on the slopes just above my little town for the first time. Not the best weather, but hey it’s Azores, you’d better be ready for some drizzle and rain any time! I took my G-Shocks with me because it was suggested that I contribute here 😛 The square was on my wrist, and the Mudmaster attached to my backpack for temp/alti/baro.
Not much wilderness out there other than the ocean, it’s all very civilised… Here we go.




























Heading down that trail on the way back









🤷‍♂️


----------



## WES51

@supersilent fantastic story, scenery and pictures. Many thanks for sharing your adventures.


----------



## supersilent

Hopefully I’ll have cooler things to share, this was just a walk in the surrounding countryside.
I took these when I visited last year:





































No G-Shock in sight, though


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great and super duper shots everyone and a special shout-out to @supersilent Super cool story and shots  Thanks 4 sharing 










Hong Kong Southside ( older shot of the green GPR Ranger ) Pretty gloomy on that particular day .. 










.. and one more time the Burton. Thanks for the kind words @Mr.Jones82 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Tight squezze


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onni

Oldie but goldie.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Onni

Went to the woods with G


----------



## FarmeR57

A favorite place to stop on evening rides


----------



## Wokka

A wee bimble about in the Norwegian hills today.


----------



## domayotte

A hike through the redwoods of Muir Woods National Park, north of San Francisco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Another nice one for a hike


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Ottone




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Onni




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone

View attachment 16924881


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dumberdrummer

When was the last time you did something for the first time?


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Onni

Mudmaster hanging above muddy ground


----------



## danielsallfix

Not excited about winter but some days on the way there is pretty good.


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## danielsallfix

This guy was not impressed by a watch.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Blast from the past …,GW-6900KG overlooking Hong Kong Victoria Harbour on a gloomy rainy day and sunny Alcatraz


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1556889

Early morning run before work, raining, but it doesn't worry me or the G.


----------



## 1556889

Does a G-Shock in the gym count?


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## FarmeR57

3 from this week...great Autumn here with no winter in sight (yet 😉)


----------



## Snyde

dogdressedashuman said:


> Early morning run before work, raining, but it doesn't worry me or the G.


Running in the rain before work.. props 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Tomorrow or Sunday a few sunny South  China Sea shots 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1556889

Snyde said:


> Running in the rain before work.. props
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm used to it now!


----------



## mougino

Hunting mushrooms 🍄


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

Fog is rising up tonight


----------



## odinslostcandy

Kayaking on Lake Tahoe.
















Sent from my SM-A536U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1556889

POV: it's early sunday and you're going to the bakery to get bread and pastries for the family.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## BinomialSpider

Hiking during the Pacific Northwest's last sunny fall weekend.























The Garmin's breadcrumb trail didn't work, for some reason, which defeated the purpose of wearing a GPS watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The weather changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30

SpaceX launch from Vandenberg SFB of more StarLink satellites tonight, as seen from Simi Valley, CA. No G-Shock photo, but I was wearing my GW-2310-1 when I took these.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such great impressive captures @GaryK30 Awesome. Thanks for sharing. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phil_




----------



## BinomialSpider




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Step by step back to normal. Long way though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik




----------



## Roxyben

I was actually out this morning running in the Peak District. Wearing my GWG1K, did mean to get a photo but it was probably the last thing on my mind as the wind was so overpowering. Was hard to run straight! Mind was just focussed on getting to the end of the run. There was some beautiful views though despite the torrents of winds attacking me! Next time maybe!


----------



## Wasty

November 1st. 2022 German/French border hike:



















































Some pics are sideways, but only the compressed ones... Sorry for that


----------



## MARVEL




----------



## Roxyben




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gloomy today …. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## big_slacker

Found my thread! I live in a ski town/outdoor paradise so expect a few from me. First decent snow of the year a few days back and more to come starting today! Trails are still walkable without snowshoes. 








And local bears are not quite asleep yet, still raiding cookie stores in the ski village:


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker

This popped up in my FB memories from a year ago! The trusty old Rescue in Machu Picchu.


----------



## danielsallfix

Finished the makeup corner for a friend, and got a picture of my old watch at the same time.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

License check I guess 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GWG 1000rd-4ajf Rescue Red Series 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wokka

In the hills above Nipen, Norway.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful shots @Wokka .. so cold already ️ Here in Hong Kong the most pleasant season at the moment. Sunny, low humidity and balmy 24 °C the last week. 


















Hong Kong  Fire Services Department Rangeman GW 9400fsd-4a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Beautiful @Mr.Jones82 Thanks for sharing. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES51

Early afternoon walk with wife. Really nice autumn day with comfortably warming sunshine, a calm ocean and beautiful shades of blue.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such cool shots @WES51 and thanks for checking in here  Always great to see your photos  Pls more if you can 










Suddenly it has become cloudy after so many glorious sunny days - still so nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more. GWN-Q1000-1ajf 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

At the Texas Renaissance festival.









Because of recent rain, the ground was very muddy.

Perfect environment for the MUDMASTER,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Welcome @D. A. (Tony) Vader Gotta google a bit about the festival. Everyone in the photo is looking so focused  Great Mudmaster!


----------



## danielsallfix

Fixing some drainage issues.


----------



## danielsallfix

WLP meets SWL. (Swedish wild life)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wasty

10 mile hike around the house...


----------



## WES51

Faithfully following Starfleet Captain (later promoted to Admiral) James T. Kirk, we went for a small hike to Vasquez Rocks today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gloomy yesterday - still pleasantly warm


----------



## Phil_




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hong Kong  sunset today ( credit to a friend ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The Repulse Bay Hong Kong  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wasty

Cold and rainy November hike to some abandoned ruins in the Rhineland Palatine Forest...


----------



## danielsallfix

Christmas tree on its way up


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix

After spending some time in the non frozen Swedish nature its time to clean up.


----------



## danielsallfix

And getting dirty again.


----------



## WES51




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## aj11fan




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots everyone - and an extra shout-out to @WES51 for the continued support of the nature thread  Great photos all the way. 











Love the Sea and The Earth Gulfmaster. Perfect setting I guess


----------



## danielsallfix

-5c, and not much left of daylight.


----------



## moka 1 cup

danielsallfix said:


> -5c, and not much left of daylight.


Very nice watch. May I ask for the model number?

Edit: I think I found it, GWG2040FR. Beautiful.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Another day same watch 


























Perfect day today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. a few more …. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wokka

16km walk around the hills above Harstad. Note to self: the days are short, start earlier.


----------



## danielsallfix

From earlier today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## danielsallfix

Christmas celebration in Sweden today. Starting with redout square. Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## WES51

Happy Holidays Everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Such a beautiful day 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fedev

An old favorite, GW-6900 during Swedish autumn.


----------



## Fedev

Just realized there’s not much nature visible in that picture 😅 So here’s one more from a coffee break today!


----------



## WES51

Fedev said:


> Just realized there’s not much nature visible in that picture  So here’s one more from a coffee break today!


Yeah it happens. Maybe just hold your wrist a little bit higher too. No?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great shots @Mr.Jones82! Happy new Year to you and to all the nature cats here … great thanks for your continuous support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## WES51

2023 starts...










...and VERY windy. I don't think I have ever seen/experienced this much wind in this area. Nice skies though. It has rained strongly last night.










Happy New Year!


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy New Year everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.. and the nature shots ( yesterday ) 

































Relax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GWG 1000-1a9jf 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix




----------

